# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2022



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## RStorm (1 Dez 2022 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

1º de Dezembro segue com muito sol e temperatura fresca, após uma madrugada e inicio de manhã com muita nebulosidade 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de NE.

O acumulado de ontem ainda subiu até aos *4,2 mm*, graças a um aguaceiro depois da hora de jantar. 
Novembro despediu-se com *48,9 mm* *(-32,7 mm)*, quase 60% do normal, mas já foi bom ter visto tantos dias seguidos de chuva e a natureza já vai dando bons sinais de alivio 
O outono meteorológico terminou com *101,7 mm (- 61,8 mm)*, também cerca de 60% do normal 

Mínima: *9,9ºC *
T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## RickStorm (1 Dez 2022 às 14:27)

Eu já ando com um briol e com aquecedores ligados...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

Muito sol.

That's it!


----------



## Tufao André (1 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Dezembro inicia com um dia lindo de sol e frio, com vento moderado a forte de NE (até 40 km/h de rajadas) durante as madrugada e manhã! 
Durante a madrugada, uns aguaceiros ainda renderam 1 mm de acumulado.

Temperaturas: 9,0°C/15,2°C

Amanhã espera-se uma nova descida de temperatura, em particular da mínima! E com o vento de NE a acompanhar, vai ser cá uma sensação...  upa upa!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2022 às 22:05)

Boa noite,
O último dia de novembro foi também o dia mais chuvoso, acumulando entre 15 a 20 mm nas estações mais próximas. Novembro acabou com uma média abaixo do valor normal, de entre 95 a 100 mm na zona (a média andará à volta dos 110 mm). 

A chuva do último dia foi bastante prolongada, o que é ótimo para os solos. De facto, diria que a minha zona atingiu já a capacidade de campo neste momento, como é normal nas proximidades de dezembro, vendo pela situação nos campos em redor de casa. 

Hoje foi um dia soalheiro, o famoso briol antes da tempestade (calmaria só se estivessem 35°C  ). O vento de nordeste quase que torna o ambiente a certas horas num verdadeiro congelador e a mínima ainda deverá descer mais. 

Sigo com 12°C nas estações mais próximas e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## meko60 (1 Dez 2022 às 22:13)

Boa noite.
Excelente dia de sol, de manhã estava fresquinho mas a tarde mostrou-se bem amena.
Máx. 15,2ºC
Min. 10,2ºC


----------



## Tufao André (1 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

Vai descendo lentamente a temperatura. *9,9°C *e vento fraco a nulo de ENE


----------



## jamestorm (2 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Por aqui. Alenquer Alto Concelho, vamos com 4 graus... será que desce aos 3? Amanhã logo vemos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

Seiça estreou-se nas negativas este Outono: -0,1ºC há minutos.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2022 às 02:25)

2.7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (2 Dez 2022 às 09:10)

2 °C foi a mínima desta madrugada aqui no concelho de Alenquer, muito frio de manhã, mas não se vê geada nos campos.


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

alguma geada que não me apeteceu sair das mantas para ver , minima de *0.4ºC*


----------



## Microburst (2 Dez 2022 às 13:06)

Boa tarde. Dia bem fresquinho, 11,8ºC com 75% HR neste momento, típico de prédio virado a Norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2022 às 13:32)

*2,6ºC*, com a chuva para vir dificilmente tenho uma mais baixa em Dezembro.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2022 às 13:35)

Boa tarde.
Gosto mesmo deste tempo anticiclónico de inverno.   
Quando saí de casa por volta das 9h estavam 8°C em Carnaxide. Neste momento em Lisboa a temperatura ronda os 12°C/13°C. Bem bom!


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2022 às 13:43)

Seiça *-1,8ºC* de mínima.

Aqui ao pé de casa, Vialonga só desceu aos 4,2ºC e foi das estações da linha da Póvoa a que teve mínima mais baixa.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2022 às 17:20)

Boas
Mínima 6,8ºC a mais baixa da temporada e a máxima ficou nos 15ºC
Agora estão 14,6ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

Boas!

Dia luminoso de Sol aqui pelo extremo NW do Ribatejo, sem nuvens e com muito Sol. Apesar do Sol a temperatura não subiu assim muito, como se pode ver pela máxima de 15,9ºC na estação do IPMA.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

Por aqui mínima de *5,9°C*, a mais baixa da temporada até agora!
Vento bastante fraco e elevada humidade durante a madrugada. 

Dia bonito de sol com pouco vento de NE.
Já vai arrefecendo, neste momento 12,9°C


----------



## RStorm (2 Dez 2022 às 19:35)

Boa noite
Mínima mais baixa da temporada, *5,8ºC *
O dia voltou a ser soalheiro e límpido, com algumas nuvens no quadrante leste durante a tarde. 
Pequena brisa de NE-E. 

Amanhã cá deveremos ter o regresso da chuvinha, que se poderá estender durante vários dias 

Extremos: *5,8ºC / 15,5ºC *

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: NE-E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (2 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

6.7ºC, lá vamos nós de novo


----------



## meko60 (2 Dez 2022 às 22:17)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia soalheiro com uma temperatura agradável. Por agora sigo com 11,4ºC.
Máx. 14,1ºC
Min. 8,8ºC


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Pelo Mucifal mínima de 5º.
Na ima gem de satélite de Massa de Ar (Eumetsat - 22:00) dá para ver  já a dita *besta* e, dos Açores aquela lingua fria da *bestinha*.
Na imagem da NOOA (22:00) antevê-se alguma precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 01:31)

david 6 disse:


> 6.7ºC, lá vamos nós de novo



esqueçam, está estagnado há 4 horas, 6.6


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2022 às 01:42)

4 graus aqui em Alenquer, mas acho que não vai descer tanto qto ontem!


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2022 às 03:02)

*8,1°C *actuais.

Céu a ficar muito nublado, vento fraco de NE.
O dia de 6f, mesmo com céu limpo, foi frio. A máxima foi de apenas 13,1°C!


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 04:07)

Ecos de precipitação em movimento SSW-NNE, evolução variável (alguns intensificam-se, outros dissipam-se).
Relacionados com a frente fria em aproximação:


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

Movimento Sul-Norte com alguma deriva lenta para NE.
Intensificou-se. Não tem trovoada, pouco desenvolvimento vertical.

Off-topic: já choveu bem no Algarve (Barlavento).


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2022 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Está muito frio por aqui, temperatura no eixo Azeitão/Quinta do Anjo com temperaturas a rondar os +5ºC/+6ºC.
Céu parcialmente nublado, e há espera de alguns pingos para daqui a uma 1h a 1h30m.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Está muito frio por aqui, temperatura no eixo Azeitão/Quinta do Anjo com temperaturas a rondar os +5ºC/+6ºC.
> Céu parcialmente nublado, e *há espera de alguns pingos para daqui a uma 1h a 1h30m.*


É para esquecer os pingos a frente evaporou... Agora uma temperatura menos desagradável, *+8,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 13:30)

Previsão para hoje é mesmo para esquecer.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 14:15)

Evolução para NNE.


----------



## Mammatus (3 Dez 2022 às 14:43)

^^
Boas pessoal,

Chove bem neste momento e está fresquinho.


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Chuvisca finalmente por aqui, é só "morrinha".


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

Chuva fraca zona industrial de Coruche


----------



## tucha (3 Dez 2022 às 17:21)

StormRic disse:


> Previsão para hoje é mesmo para esquecer.


Dia chatinho, chatinho hoje aqui por Lisboa, nem "sim", nem "não"...
De tarde chuviscos, ausencia de sol todo o dia, e um friozinho, que com a ausencia de sol, torna as coisas ainda mais desagradaveis...
Dia excelente para se estar em casa, ou num barzinho com vista mar, mas no interior..


----------



## RStorm (3 Dez 2022 às 18:42)

Boa noite 

Dia bem fresco e com alguma chuva. 
Após uma manhã de abertas, a tarde trouxe chuva fraquinha mas persistente, rendendo *2,7 mm *até agora  
A mínima ainda conseguiu baixar bem e mais do que ontem, mas nada por aí além. 

Extremos: *5,7ºC **/ **12,8ºC **/ **2,7 mm *

T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 92%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## cactus (3 Dez 2022 às 20:02)

Aqui tambem esteve encoberto , e choveu apartir das 16 H em diante . Agora já nao chove


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 20:10)

vai chovendo algo moderado


----------



## david 6 (3 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

por aqui a parar, *6.4mm*, já foi mais do que esperava


----------



## jamestorm (3 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

Uns incríveis *0,22mm* por aqui... Ahah 
Mais nada a relatar, hoje passou ao lado.


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Caiu um aguaceiro brutal agora aqui na Praia das Maçãs...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

Aqui o acumulado da tarde ficou em 2.2mm


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui a parar, *6.4mm*, já foi mais do que esperava



ainda subiu para *7.2mm*, caiu depois um restinho ainda, agora nevoeiro e 10.2ºC


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2022 às 01:49)

Um dia frio, ainda mais que ontem! Ausência de sol, vento fraco e cortante de ENE, alguma chuva fraca passageira, mas que nada acumulou...

Temperaturas: 6,7°C/12,4°C

Entretanto começou a cair uns pingos e em certos locais existe nevoeiro.
10,7°C actuais. Em lenta subida, pois já estiveram 9°C!


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2022 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Início de manhã fria com nevoeiro cerrado.
Às 9:00 a estação IPMA Gago Coutinho registava 8,9°C.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2022 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Ontem, depois de uma madrugada fresquinha e com o céu pouco nublado, o dia foi em geral de céu muito nublado, calmaria e praticamente nada de chuva. Caíram apenas uns 0,5 mm, no máximo, pela zona, o que é abaixo daquilo que estava previsto (o que também não era muito, sejamos sinceros).  

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro mas entretanto o céu limpou por volta das dez da manhã. De madrugada ainda caiu um aguaceiro, acumulando entre 1 a 2 mm nas estações meteorológicas da zona. Entretanto parece que o dia de hoje será acompanhado de chuva e aguaceiros durante a tarde - venha ela!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2022 às 13:01)

Mais um dia abaixo da média, mínima de 3,5ºC e vamos a ver se a máxima passa os 13ºC.

Ribeira de Belas e praticamente todo o vale em modo Inverno, árvores todas despidas. Acho que nem 10ºC estavam na zona mais abrigada do vale, devia meter lá o termómetro qualquer dia. 






Bom dimanche a todos!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2022 às 13:04)

Boa tarde!
Aguaceiro moderado por Lisboa. Estão 11°C. Que briol!


----------



## RStorm (4 Dez 2022 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue parcialmente nublado com abertas e algum nevoeiro no inicio da manhã.
Caiu um aguaceiro durante a madrugada, que largou *0,3 mm*. Ontem voltou a morrinhar, mas sem acumulação. 

Tudo muito calmo, mas as próximas horas prometem boa precipitação. Venha ela 

Mínima:* 7,5ºC*
T. Atual: *14,2ºC *
HR: 83%
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (4 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!

O dia está a ser marcado por muita nebulosidade, aguaceiros dispersos e frio! Bastante humidade também.

Apenas 12,7°C a esta hora e actual máxima até ao momento.
A mínima ficou-se pelos 8,4°C

Vento fraco de leste.
Acumulado de *0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2022 às 18:19)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de uma tarde de aguaceiros fracos, com um acumulado insignificante, a situação está bem calma neste momento por aqui. Neste momento está uma célula enorme bem a oeste da zona, no mar a aproximadamente 50 km a oeste do Cabo da Roca, mas que infelizmente não deverá entrar em terra. Os cães na Costa de Caparica ainda chegaram a ladrar pelas nove e meia da noite, mas um ser humano normal como eu obviamente não ouviu nada porque passou um bocadinho longe demais (e tampouco deu para ver clarões pois o céu está nublado).   
O que está por vir nesta madrugada, isso sim, é a enorme quantidade de instabilidade que agora se encontra a sudoeste do Cabo Carvoeiro mas que deverá entrar em terra nesta madrugada. O AROME prevê bastante precipitação das três da manhã do dia 5 até ao começo da tarde, e ontem a mediana do ECMWF andava nos 19 mm. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## meko60 (4 Dez 2022 às 23:05)

Boa noite.
Dia de outono aqui por Almada velha, choveu (pouco) 0,6mm acumulados, fez sol e esteve um pouco ventoso. De momento sigo com 13,3ºC e a pressão atmosférica está com tendência de descida, 1005,8mb, sinal que vem borrasca para a madrugada, será?
Máx. 13,7ºC
Min. 10,2ºC


----------



## jamestorm (5 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

Por aqui não choveu nada..
Estão 11°C
Bem que aquela massa de chuva do radar podia entrar pelo litoral Oeste ! Mas não, está ali parada e não entra em terra ...


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2022 às 01:23)

chove fraco por aqui, 0.4mm


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 02:40)

O filme do radar de Coruche mostra que nas últimas horas as células a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente vão alargar-se para Norte além de continuarem a entrar pelo litoral sul.

Novas células formam-se ao largo do sudoeste alentejano e virão para Norte/NNE. Outras linhas talvez se formem mais a Oeste e pelo movimento para NNE/NE virão a atingir a AML.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2022 às 09:47)

Boas!

Manhã muito escura de céu encoberto, na viagem aqui para Rio Maior foram caindo uns pingos dispersos. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2022 às 10:02)

por aqui também totalmente encoberto, uns pingos dispersos de vez em quando


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

Por aqui esperava um bocadinho mais do que caiu até ao momento... veremos se durante as próximas horas a coisa melhora!


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

Aqui os modelos tem falhado miseravelmente desde ontem e nem uma gota ainda caiu...isto aqui para a zona só a partir de Quarta a coisa muda. 
Sigo com palha e 15,6ºC


----------



## meko60 (5 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

Bom dia.
Por aqui também não choveu nada. A temperatura está razoável,14,4ºC e uma HR de 95%.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

15.6° pelo Montijo e 0 chuva. Agradavel tendo em conta o que se previa...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Dez 2022 às 11:53)

Nada ..nadinha, nem um pingo por aqui.
Parece-me que estes regimes de Sul em nada nos favorece. A ver vamos, mas até agora uma desilusão quanto a chuva. Grande falhanço dos modelos!


----------



## RStorm (5 Dez 2022 às 13:09)

Boa Tarde 

Tem chovido muito pouco por estas bandas. Alguns aguaceiros fraquinhos, mas que apenas molham o chão. 
A precipitação tem se concentrado mais no sul e ainda bem, bem que precisam 

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de S-SE. Vamos ver como corre a tarde. 

Extremos de ontem: *7,5ºC / 15,6ºC / 0,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,8ºC *
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: S-SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2022 às 13:40)

Boas!

O dia tem sido até ao momento de céu encoberto, com o tecto das nuvens baixo que não permite ver as eólicas da Serra dos Candeeiros. Chuva para além de uns pingos dispersos ao inicio da manhã não tem havido.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2022 às 13:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Nada ..nadinha, nem um pingo por aqui.
> Parece-me que estes regimes de Sul em nada nos favorece. A ver vamos, mas até agora uma desilusão quanto a chuva. Grande falhanço dos modelos!


Ora, consulta lá os modelos para ver onde está o falhanço..






						Meteociel.fr - Modèle GFS  pour l'Espagne/Portugal, résolution 0.25 degré
					

Météociel propose le modèle GFS à maille moyenne (0.25 degrés) jusqu'à 240h. Cartes de prévision des précipitations, des orages, de la neige, du vent, des températures à tous les niveaux



					www.meteociel.fr


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2022 às 16:33)

A chover no Ribatejo


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2022 às 17:06)

david 6 disse:


> A chover no Ribatejo



Depende de qual Ribatejo estejamos a falar!  Mas fico feliz que chova desse lado, as minhas árvores agradecem! 

Aqui na banda Norte do Ribatejo apenas chuvisco ocasional com 0,5mm na EMA do IPMA aqui de Rio Maior.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

MSantos disse:


> Depende de qual Ribatejo estejamos a falar!  Mas fico feliz que chova desse lado, as minhas árvores agradecem!
> 
> Aqui na banda Norte do Ribatejo apenas chuvisco ocasional com 0,5mm na EMA do IPMA aqui de Rio Maior.



aqui deste lado do Tejo choveu , tenho *4.8mm* acumulado do dia


----------



## tucha (5 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

Nada, nadinha por aqui também  hoje na parte oriental da zona de Lisboa, de chuva , uns pinguinhos ai pelas 11 da manha, e mai nada...
Mas a mim o que desagrada é esta temperatura a subir, e estou em pânico porque li na previsão do IPMA que lá para o final da semana vão estar 19 de máxima..., alguém confirma???
Senhores, onde anda o Outono?? É certo que já apanhamos este ano com umas belas de chuvadas e até um dia ou dois pela manha de algum frio...mas isto está a andar para o Inverno, ou para a Primavera???


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

19ºC é normal quando tens correntes tropicais a chegar à nossa latitude, consequência de teres os pólos de pressão trocados. Sempre foi uma consequência de NAO-, vais ter muita chuva e humidade. 

Mas também não é preciso tanto alarmismo, 19 graus não é incomum em Dezembro, sendo a normal da máxima cerca de 15ºC. 

Por aqui o dia foi cinzento, a mínima está a ser feita agora com 9ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Mínima esta noite de 9ºC o nevoeiro apareceu em força e esta a persistir a esta hora com 11,8ºC, acumulou 0,2mm, melhor que ontem


----------



## Geopower (6 Dez 2022 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu nublado com abertas.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2022 às 11:35)

O Nevoeiro continua muito cerrado por aqui a esta hora, sigo com 13,1ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## RStorm (6 Dez 2022 às 12:17)

Bom dia

A tarde de ontem resumiu-se a uma célula bastante localizada pelas 16h.
No centro da cidade caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas na zona periférica onde vivo, mal deve ter chovido, tanto que o pluviómetro nem mexeu.
Como o radar está em baixo, apenas mostrou uma célula insignificante, mas pela minha visão pareceu-me ter tonalidade amarela/laranja 

Extremos: *12,8ºC / 18,1ºC *

Hoje o dia segue com sol e muita nebulosidade. Em principio, deverá ser um dia de pausa antes do que vamos ter amanhã 
Algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada.  

Mínima: *10,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,1ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2022 às 13:02)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma manhã com algum sol, eis que agora o céu se encontra bastante carregado por estas bandas, com um ou outro pingo esporádico.

Dados actuais: 16,0ºC, 86% HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco de S/SE.


----------



## Microburst (6 Dez 2022 às 14:07)

A seguir à minha mensagem caiu de facto um aguaceiro, porém fraco que acumulou 0,2mm. Céu a clarear por esta altura, permanecendo todavia muito nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

Ontem o dia prometia chuva persistente, mas na realidade não caiu nada... 0 mm aqui na zona! 
Fico feliz que tenha ido para onde mais falta faz, no baixo Alentejo e Algarve  Esperemos bem que continue a chover bem por lá nestes próximos dias...

Hoje o dia está calmo também, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura amena a rondar os 15°C. 

Parece que os modelos estão a carregar na precipitação aqui pra AML, Vale do Tejo, Alentejo e Algarve entre amanhã e 6f!! Venha ela


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 16:41)

Estas nuvens todas só produzem pingos esparsos, não há acumulados nem o chão fica molhado. 
Movimento muito lento predominando de Sul.

15,3°C com 81,4% e vento em calma ou inferior a 4 Km/h.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

Se se confirmar esta precipitação para o Montijo diria que desde que o Verão foi embora é o melhor dia de chuva...


----------



## Stormlover (6 Dez 2022 às 19:33)

Por aqui já está tudo preparado para receber a valente depressão e  chuva que vamos ter!
Hoje o dia foi calmo a todos os níveis aqui pela Caparica. 
Aqui ficam as condições de hoje:

Os pontões tão a ficar bem danificados com o tempo, não tinha os rombos tão pronunciados há umas semanas. 
Os solos tão saturados, imensas poças ainda gigantes e que não secam, e pouco choveu desde a semana passada.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 01:25)

8.6ºC e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 08:13)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma segunda de fiasco e uma terça de céu nublado com abertas, hoje o dia começou com uma combinação improvável: nevoeiro e vento moderado a forte. Também já se vê a superfície frontal no radar - venha de lá a chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Está com ar de chuva mas o destaque vai para a temperatura, ainda a rondar os 10°C/11°C por Lisboa. De vez em quando sopra uma rajada mais moderada...que grizo.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 09:53)

Bom dia.
Amanheceu com nevoeiro e fresquinho,10,8ºC. Para mais logo espera-se chuva, o IPMA colocou aviso laranja para precipitação.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

Bom dia,

Madrugada marcada por nevoeiro bastante cerrado! Ao início da manhã a visibilidade melhorou, mas ainda existe algum nevoeiro alto. 
Bastante frio ainda e algum vento moderado de E! 
10,5°C actuais, mas a sensação térmica é de 8°C... A mínima ficou-se pelos 9,9°C.

Aproxima-se a frente quente da depressão. Entretanto o IPMA já elevou o aviso de precipitação para laranja! A tarde e noite prometem...


----------



## Stormlover (7 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

A manhã já teve alguma chuva e rajadas de vento já engraçosas aqui pela Caparica. 
A tarde será muito melhor, assim como os próximos dias


----------



## Tufao André (7 Dez 2022 às 12:54)

Já vai chovendo por aqui de forma fraca a moderada.
Continua frio ainda, apenas 12°C a esta hora! 
Vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Entretanto já chove há algum tempinho, mas apenas com caráter fraquinho, para já. Acumulados irrelevantes até ao momento tendo em conta o previsto, abaixo de 2 mm nas estações em redor.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 13:22)

Aqui vou com apenas 1,2mm e temperatura de 13,3°C


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

Boa tarde!

Por volta das 13h30 caiu um primeiro aguaceiro fraco em Rio Maior, mas entretanto abrandou e vão caindo apenas uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 14:29)

Tem chovido algo moderado por aqui também, está a parar


----------



## Microburst (7 Dez 2022 às 14:32)

Boa tarde ao fórum. Depois de levantar o intenso nevoeiro da noite e madrugada, choveu fraco esta manhã aqui pelo Feijó, sensivelmente entre as 10h e as 11h30, acumulando no entanto apenas 0,7mm.

Por esta altura não chove, o céu encontra-se muito nublado e a clarear um pouco, e pelas imagens de satélite quase que se pode dizer que o grosso da instabilidade irá ficar toda no mar e também mais a sul. Esperemos que não. 

Dados actuais: 14,2ºC, 92% HR, PA 1007,4hpa, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de E/SE, trazendo por vezes aquele notório cheiro "azeitado" típico de quando o vento sopra desses quadrantes.


----------



## casr26 (7 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Pela zona Oeste lá vão caindo uns pingos que agora devem parar, nada de muita chuva até agora e não se avIzinha que nas próximas horas esse cenário mude com a expectável trégua da precipitação pelo menos até ao fim do dia/noite...mas o ar com a suave brisa corta mesmo (ou se calhar já estou a chocar alguma gripe :-(


----------



## RStorm (7 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde

Desde o final da manhã que têm caído alguns dispersos, mas para já sem acumulação e sem fazer poças.
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, oriundo de S-SW.

As próximas horas prometem muita água. Venha ela, mas sem fazer estragos 

Extremos de ontem: *10,1ºC / 17,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,2ºC *
T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 86%
Vento: S-SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde

A frente oclusa continua a progressão para norte originando a chuva fraca prevista (numa previsão anterior nada se esperava, pois era mostrada em dissipação):







O sistema frontal está a entrar pelo sudoeste, começando pela superfície frontal quente:





Aqui pela RLC acumulados desde algumas décimas até 3 mm, em locais dispersos, típico de uma oclusão em fim de actividade.
No entanto, o encontro com zonas mais elevadas, ou sobre o oceano, está a produzir aumento da actividade.

Galamares (Sintra) tem o acumulado mais elevado das estações WU: 3,6 mm (na verdade, parece que de todas as estações mesmo).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> A frente oclusa continua a progressão para norte originando a chuva fraca prevista (numa previsão anterior nada se esperava, pois era mostrada em dissipação):
> 
> ...


3.6mm não é demasiado pouco para o que se esperava do evento? Eu falo por mim onde pelo Montijo era esperado a volta dos 20mm e acho que nem 4mm choveu..


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 16:04)

Por aqui , em Alenquer só uns pingos, mais nada. A estação Netatmo aqui ao lado tem menos de 1mm.  A sério??


----------



## Serrano (7 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

Pouca precipitação no Barreiro, até ao momento, com o termómetro a registar 15°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 16:32)

Aqui está a chover finalmente mas ainda fraco, acumulados 2,0mm muito longe dos valores previstos ainda para hoje 
 Temperatura 15,3ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 16:35)

Mais vale tarde que nunca, aí vêm as células.. Veremos o que trarão...


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 17:30)

Chove bem sem ser nada de torrencial, acumulados até agora 4,2mm..
14,6ºC


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2022 às 17:35)

Acumulado de 5 mm aqui pelo litoral sintrense. Aumento de intensidade na última hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 17:35)

Boas!
Agora é que o evento está a começar! 
Chove com intensidade por Lisboa. Os acumulados rondam os 7 mm na cidade.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 17:42)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> 3.6mm não é demasiado pouco para o que se esperava do evento? Eu falo por mim onde pelo Montijo era esperado a volta dos 20mm e acho que nem 4mm choveu..



O evento ainda gora começou. Só passou a frente oclusa e começa a passar a superfície frontal quente. Está dentro do previsto.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 18:15)

uma chuva moderada persistente


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2022 às 18:17)

Boa noite,
ventos com média de +/- 35/40 km/h, rajadas acima de 60km/h, 12.7°, 1,8mm.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 18:22)

Boa noite.
Agora sim começou a chover com mais intensidade, levo 3,2mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 18:25)

Várias zonas com acumulados superiores a 10 mm, ainda não atingem os 20 mm.

Arrábida:







Relevos na AML norte:


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 18:28)

Aqui 5,2mm e vai parar!! se acabar assim o dia fiasco! mais um... 
Rajada máxima até agora 53km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 18:45)

Vai chovendo com paragens por Lisboa. Acumulados a rondar os 10 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Boas, 

Vai chovendo bem por Cascais.
13 graus  e 6 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

A chover com força em Alenquer.
Netatmo marca já *8,23mm* .


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

Cai forte agora no Saldanha. Trânsito caótico.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Agora sim começou a festa. Trovão bem intenso há instantes!


----------



## Luis Rafael (7 Dez 2022 às 19:01)

Chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:02)

Também me pareceu ter ouvido um .....


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 19:09)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Agora sim começou a festa. Trovão bem intenso há instantes!





Luis Rafael disse:


> Chuva forte e trovoada neste momento.





meko60 disse:


> Também me pareceu ter ouvido um .....


Algumas descargas ao largo da AML:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:15)

Chove tanto em Alcabideche 
15 mm a somar e a somar...


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2022 às 19:16)




----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Cai torrencialmente na A5 na descida de Monsanto. Muito perigoso!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Dois grupos de células, um a entrar pela AML-Oeste, outro no vale do Tejo a norte de Santarém:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:17)

Que hora de ponta caótica, a visibilidade acima dos 200 metros é quase nula. A CREL deve ser uma AE fantasma.

Vi um relâmpago para SW, não audível.

18 mm e a somar   Falta chegar a célula

Edit: Trovões agora audíveis

Caos na AML norte:


----------



## Squirrel (7 Dez 2022 às 19:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove tanto em Alcabideche
> 15 mm a somar e a somar...


Tal como por aqui com um trovãozito há segundos.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 19:20)

Belíssimo relâmpago e veio com som.   
Continua a chover bem. Ali para os lados de Oeiras/Cascais é que deve estar bom.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

Chove certinho pelo Montijo mas nada demais...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

19 mm
Caiu cada bomba, estou curioso com a intensidade das mesmas...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Acabei de ver um relampago brutal entre as nuvens ao pé da ponte vasco da gama, estanho que não havia nenhuma célula na zona...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> 19 mm
> Caiu cada bomba, estou curioso com a intensidade das mesmas...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:31)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Acabei de ver um relampago brutal entre as nuvens ao pé da ponte vasco da gama, estanho que não havia nenhuma célula na zona...
> Ver anexo 3140



Esse ouviu-se bem aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Descarga alta na bigorna.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 19:34)

Continua a chuva forte, agora em Carnaxide. Mais um trovão há pouco.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

Trovoada segue a linha de costa Sintra-Ericeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

21 mm por cá.
Vento bem forte...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:39)

Grande bomba em Sintra vila:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 19:44)

27 mm  Malveira da Serra.
Grande rega.

____

A carga que se abateu por cá.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

Acalmou. Os modelos acertaram em cheio nas zonas onde iria chover mais.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

Rede AML, hoje até às 19:30

  4,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira*
11,0 mm Mafra 
16,2 mm Sintra Algueirão 
14,2 mm Loures 
16,0 mm Odivelas 
14,8 mm Amadora
17,4 mm Lisboa Carnide 
18,2 mm Cascais 
12,0 mm Oeiras *
 0,4 mm Alcochete (continua entupido?) 1
 7,0 mm Montijo
 5,6 mm Seixal 
 0,2 mm Almada (ainda entupido??)
 8,0 mm Barreiro
 8,6 mm Moita
 8,0 mm Palmela
 6,8 mm Sesimbra
 8,6 mm Setúbal


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 20:04)

Volta a chover bem por aqui. De notar que a frente fria ainda não passou. Temperatura a subir para os atuais *15,1°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:07)

35 mm na aldeia  serrana  do Penedo, Colares
A serra agradece.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:10)

Temperatura continua a subir apesar da sensação ser o contrário  

26 mm e sobe!
Pressão já deve estar abaixo dos 1000 hPa por Cascais.

Não sei se a frente fria já se vê no radar, o @StormRic percebe disso melhor que eu, mas é suposto estar bem juntinha com a quente.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Temperatura continua a subir apesar da sensação ser o contrário



Estamos em sector quente, a frente quente terá acabado de passar. Às 18:00 estava assinalada muito próxima do Cabo Espichel, a sudoeste, coincide com as trovoadas.








guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei se a frente fria já se vê no radar



A frente fria ainda demora, penso que no satélite pode ser assinalada assim:






Mas há irrupções de ar frio estratosférico que originam células no sector quente. Acho que é isso que se pode ver na imagem das massa de ar.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 20:19)

Setúbal sempre a margem do melhor...acumulados 7,4mm trovoada só se em sonhos as vir...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 20:21)

TiagoLC disse:


> Acalmou. Os modelos acertaram em cheio nas zonas onde iria chover mais.


Acertaram em cheio como? Não choveram nem 10mm no Montijo e estavam previstos uns 25... Não me queixo mas na área de Setúbal não foi nada por aí além e estavam modelados mais de 20mm em quase toda a zona..


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo. Impressionante!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 20:25)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Acertaram em cheio como? Não choveram nem 10mm no Montijo e estavam previstos uns 25... Não me queixo mas na área de Setúbal não foi nada por aí além e estavam modelados mais de 20mm em quase toda a zona..


Falo das zonas mais afetadas, não em quantidades. Há algum tempo que os modelos previam acumulados maiores na margem norte em comparação com a margem sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 20:36)

A chuva acalmou. Acumulado nos *19,3 mm*. Tudo dentro do previsto por aqui. A temperatura continua a subir, *15,5°C*.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

um aguaceiro, Grande Lisboa a apanhar tudo...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

Acumulados das EMA's, hoje até cerca das 20:20


  2,2 mm Coimbra aeródromo 20:20
  1,0 mm Coimbra observatório 19:00
  2,7 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 20:00
  0,5 mm Lousã aeródromo 20:10
  3,3 mm Lousã Candal 20:00
  2,4 mm São Pedro de Moel 21:00
  4,0 mm Leiria aeródromo 20:10
*13,4 mm Ourém - Fátima* 20:10
  2,0 mm Alcobaça 20:10
  9,7 mm Rio Maior 20:10
  7,7 mm Chamusca 20:10
*13,0 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos *20:20
*11,8 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo* 20:10
*13,8 mm Arruda dos Vinhos* 20:00
  9,3 mm Colares 20:10
*11,0 mm Lisboa Amoreiras *20:10
*14,1 mm Lisboa Geofísico* 20:20
*16,2 mm Lisboa Ajuda* 20:20
  9,3 mm Barreiro Lavradio 20:10
  5,2 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 20:00
  6,3 mm Pegões 20:20


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

Bastante interessante o que lá vem:







Acho que já aparece no radar, a sudoeste:


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 20:45)

Para já, uma linha de instabilidade embebida no sector quente, isto costuma dar localmente grandes acumulados: zona de entrada entre Cascais e Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 20:54)

Simplesmente não pára de chover por Belas, 40 mm acabados de atingir...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 20:55)

Rede AML, hoje até às 20:30

   5,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira
*21,0 mm Mafra 
24,8 mm Sintra Algueirão
22,6 mm Loures 
23,8 mm Odivelas 
23,2 mm Amadora
26,8 mm Lisboa Carnide 
22,0 mm Cascais 
 19,4 mm Oeiras *
  0,4 mm Alcochete (continua entupido?)
  7,4 mm Montijo
  8,2 mm Seixal 
  0,2 mm Almada (ainda entupido??)
  8,4 mm Barreiro
  9,4 mm Moita
  9,0 mm Palmela
  7,0 mm Sesimbra
*12,6 mm Setúbal*


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 20:57)

Chuva persistente desde há uma hora. Já vamos nos _*25,73 mm*_ ( Netatmo) aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:00)

A frente deixou 12,6mm . Venha a próxima .


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:01)

Cabo Raso: 22,0 mm das 19:00 às 20:00 ( e Cabo da Roca confirma com 16,5 mm):


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Que chuvada! Aguaceiros fortes uns atrás dos outros.


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Apanhei uma carga de água entre Mafra e Torres Vedras, entre as 18H40 e as 19H30. Muita água. 
Levava 5 mm às 18H, já vou com quase 30 mm na minha Netatmo.
Por Alenquer (alto concelho) também chove bem.


----------



## LMMS (7 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Muita chuva pela Parede. Rate + 150 mm
Acumulado 40 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:08)

*52 mm... *está abusado

Jamor deve estar brutal...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

Pelo menos sete estações WU com acumulado superior a 40 mm numa faixa central da Região Oeste, desde a zona de Belas para norte. 



TiagoLC disse:


> Que chuvada! Aguaceiros fortes uns atrás dos outros.








Era isto que se estava à espera daquela linha, permanece a passar sempre nos mesmos locais.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

Não sei em que parte de Setúbal caíram 12,6mm duvido muito, aqui vou com os mesmos 7,4mm


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 21:11)

miguel disse:


> Não sei em que parte de Setúbal caíram 12,6mm duvido muito, aqui vou com os mesmos 7,4mm


Yap concordo... como disse anteriormente, não chegou a 10mm


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:11)

Trovão!


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2022 às 21:12)

Descida inusitada a Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:13)

miguel disse:


> Não sei em que parte de Setúbal caíram 12,6mm duvido muito, aqui vou com os mesmos 7,4mm





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Yap concordo... como disse anteriormente, não chegou a 10mm



Junto à estação ferroviária de Setúbal.



			https://clima.aml.pt/page/publico/station/37/map


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2022 às 21:15)

Alcobaca 14.3mm 72 km/h 13.2° 999.5 mb


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:15)

Volta a chuva torrencial! 
Trovão agora mesmo.
Temperatura a subir ainda mais, *16,1°C*.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:17)

TiagoLC disse:


> Trovão!



Trovoada a chegar:









Vêm lá problemas, se é que já não os há...


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

Trovoada chegou a amadora.

Já conto 2

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

Trovões de minuto a minuto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

*65 mm.*.. das maiores chuvadas que já vi por aqui na vida.

Jamor deve estar mesmo prestes a transbordar se não é que já saiu do leito...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:21)

Granizo!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:22)

efcm disse:


> Trovoada chegou a amadora.
> 
> Já conto 2
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk





TiagoLC disse:


> Trovões de minuto a minuto.





guisilva5000 disse:


> *65 mm.*.. das maiores chuvadas que já vi por aqui na vida.
> 
> Jamor deve estar mesmo prestes a transbordar se não é que já saiu do leito...



Isto vai dar sérios problemas:






Estações da AML na zona, de Sintra a Loures, consistentemente a chegarem e ultrapassarem os 30 mm. Mas há estações WU perto dos 50/60 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 21:23)

Está literalmente um temporal lá fora. Chuva intensa, acumulados entre 12 a 15 mm nas estações mais próximas e trovões quase que constantes. Para a maltinha que já fala em fiascos, é preciso ter mesmo muita calma e paciência!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 21:24)

Incrível por aqui a carga!!
Que saudades de ver chover assim ...ouro para os campos, como dizia o meu avô!
Ficamos uns minutos sem electricidade, mas não se ouviu trovão.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 21:26)

Está ali uma faixa na zona de Queluz, Carcavelos, Belas em que já devem haver cheias de meia noite....


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:27)

Acalmou mas a frente fria está aí à porta.
*58,2 mm* acumulados!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:27)

*70,0 mm em uma hora* em Agualva (requer confirmação, mas ainda não parou).


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:28)

Quase certo que o Jamor está em leito de cheia, ainda não parou de chover, nunca vi a minha rua assim.

*70 mm!  *


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

Trovão audível.

Acumulado até ao momento *10.59 mm*.

16.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Vai continuar, situação pode ser grave mesmo:












Há um "ponto quente" de geração de células.

Convém lembrar que o Aviso Laranja vigora até às 6h da madrugada, são cerca de oito horas ainda sob aviso. Não vai ser uma noite fácil.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Por Alenquer o acumulado a disparar para os *34,22 mm *(rede Netatmo) . E continua a cair bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:34)

E volta a chover bem. Relâmpagos longínquos visíveis a norte daqui, e até algo frequentes. Parece os trópicos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:35)

A linha parece ir para o leste de Lisboa, já acalmou por aqui.

Foram 37,4 mm em 1 hora. Brutal


----------



## JAlves (7 Dez 2022 às 21:36)

C'a p.ta de chuva aqui por Odivelas, forte e persistente. Trovoada algo espaçada e distante.

Enviado do meu SM-G780F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (7 Dez 2022 às 21:37)

StormRic disse:


> *70,0 mm em uma hora* em Agualva (requer confirmação, mas ainda não parou).


Pois não parou, vai em 82,55 com rain rate de 60.71!!! 

Aqui, por Massamá, as ruas são rios e chove com uma força incrível há bastante tempo!


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

Vinha no autocarro 729 da Carris quando fomos obrigados a parar tal a intensidade da chuva. Numa parte do trajeto a água entrou literalmente dentro do autocarro


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:41)

Tonton disse:


> Pois não parou, vai em 82,55 com rain rate de 60.71!!!
> 
> Aqui, por Massamá, as ruas são rios e chove com uma força incrível há bastante tempo!


A de Agualva nunca foi de fiar, já disse isso várias vezes aqui. Tem quase sempre o dobro por hora.
___

O ponto quente vai para a capital, se for de igual intensidade então vai causar inundações quase certo.

AML Amadora com *26,4 mm* em meia-hora. (Nem quero imaginar a baixa da Falagueira...)


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

Chuva forte novamente e trovoada a acompanhar. Impressionante! Ouvem-se muitas ambulâncias.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Dez 2022 às 21:44)

Tanta chuva e trovoada


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:46)

O IC19 está um caos completo...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:47)

Brutos acumulados aqui partilhados.
Por Alcabideche tudo calmo.
33 mm.
Estes acumulados no interior do concelho de Sintra dão vontade de ir espreitar a cascata de Anços. Deve estar brutal.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:48)

Não me lembro de uma noite assim. Que temporal!!

A estação que acompanho já vai em *92 mm* acumulados!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A de Agualva nunca foi de fiar, já disse isso várias vezes aqui. Tem quase sempre o dobro por hora.



 obrigado por confirmares as minhas suspeitas, já está riscada do mapa.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

O QUE É QUE SE PASSA AQUI? *102,6 mm*

Edit: Era bom ter forma de comparar estes dados. Acalmou agora.


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

o que chove....... e troveja, há pouco um bem perto daqui.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

Por aqui tudo calmo, mas audíveis roncos longínquos contínuos.

Por enquanto não chove.

Temperatura em subida, a máxima vai ser atingida até à meia noite.

Pressão em queda, já abaixo de 1000 hPa.


----------



## MrCrowley (7 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

Oeiras ao pé do Oeiras Parque....

Ja tive o meu terraco com 4 dedos de agua porque o sumidor de caneiro só deu vazao quando a chuva parou. Só ouço alarmes e sirenes por aqui. A chuva acalmou mas continuo a ver relampagos.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 21:52)

Estou dentro de um avião no aeroporto de Lisboa há mais de meia hora à espera para levantar voo.
Chove torrencialmente, e troveja...


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2022 às 21:52)

Trovão audível. Chuva forte neste momento em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 21:53)

Sim, está a chegar aqui à linha da Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 21:53)

É impossível o rio Jamor aguentar isto tudo... 70 mm em Belas, Oeiras nos 100 mm.

Bombeiros de Belas tocam sirene.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 21:57)

AnDré disse:


> Estou dentro de um avião no aeroporto de Lisboa há mais de meia hora à espera para levantar voo.
> Chove torrencialmente, e troveja...


Xiii... já deve estar tudo nervoso aí dentro do avião.. eheh!


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2022 às 21:58)

Que festival eléctrico pelo oeste....
55 mm acumulados 30 mm/h na ultima hora aqui na Netatmo de Ribafria.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 21:59)

Brutal por Alenquer...se continua assim vai haver problemas....*54,99mm*, que abuso! Continua a chover bem!


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2022 às 22:01)

3 trovões audíveis  nos últimos 2 minutos. Continua a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:02)

CLIMA AML Amadora nos 73 mm. *45,6 mm na última hora. *


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

E continua a chuva. A trovoada voltou.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Xiii... já deve estar tudo nervoso aí dentro do avião.. eheh!


Já sim... até eu! Chove mesmo com muita intensidade. Vários relâmpagos à mistura.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 22:04)

Boas!
Trovoada também audível/visível aqui desde Azambuja!   

Depois de um dia passado em Rio Maior em que muito prometeu e quase nada caiu, a chuva apanhou-me na viagem de regresso à Azambuja, e desde que cheguei aqui por volta das 19h tem sido quase sempre uma constante. Por agora chove moderadamente com trovoada presente mas algo distante.

Bons seguimentos pessoal!


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A de Agualva nunca foi de fiar, já disse isso várias vezes aqui. Tem quase sempre o dobro por hora.
> ___
> 
> O ponto quente vai para a capital, se for de igual intensidade então vai causar inundações quase certo.
> ...


O túnel da estação da Damaia deve estar em modo piscina.

Desde as obras que resolveram boa parte das inundações, mas com este ritmo de de água a cair, os coletores não dão vazão.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:04)

Rain rate de 155,6 agora


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Dez 2022 às 22:06)

Infelizmente cheguei a casa e constatei que tinha água literalmente a entrar pela casa a dentro. Vamos lá ver os estragos 
Não me lembro de ver tanta água a cair de uma só vez.
Vai ser uma noite dificil.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:07)

Ocorrências vão se alastrar para Lisboa, as ruas não vão aguentar isto...







IPMA também não esperava por isto, avisos laranjas lançados às 21h12.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 22:08)

TiagoLC disse:


> O QUE É QUE SE PASSA AQUI? *102,6 mm*
> 
> Edit: Era bom ter forma de comparar estes dados. Acalmou agora.


Pior é uma estação ali perto do Palácio da Ajuda que já leva mais de 240 mm... 





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




Isto não pode estar bem, certo? Até o palácio vinha pela encosta abaixo...


----------



## salgado (7 Dez 2022 às 22:09)

Na Arruda dos Vinhos tem sido um festival elétrico acompanhado de chuva forte. Se não acalma vamos ter problemas. A porta da rua até estremece!


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Pior é uma estação ali perto do Palácio da Ajuda que já leva mais de 240 mm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso deve ser erro é demasiado.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2022 às 22:10)

AnDré disse:


> Já sim... até eu! Chove mesmo com muita intensidade. Vários relâmpagos à mistura.


E parece estar para durar... Está uma linha a passar por aí já há muito tempo e ainda vem mais.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 22:10)

efcm disse:


> Isso deve ser erro é demasiado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


O pluviómetro deve estar pendurado tipo bandeira


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

_Trovoada Lisboa vista Montijo

 _Acabei de gravar a trovoada de Lisboa vista do Montijo. São flashes uns a seguir aos outros. Fica um frame e o vídeo em cima:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

Meu Deus do céu...volta a chover torrencialmente!!


----------



## remember (7 Dez 2022 às 22:12)

Com cada relâmpago...o vento acalmou...a chuva é que não!

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Dez 2022 às 22:14)

remember disse:


> Com cada relâmpago...o vento acalmou...a chuva é que não!
> 
> Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


É esta de certeza...parece um dragão 





Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 22:15)

Estou ansioso por ver as precipitaçoes das EMA na próxima hora, para ver o contraste com as estações amadoras


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

podem enviar alguma coisita para o outro lado do Tejo por favor?


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

Muitas estações acima dos 60 e 70 mm. E ainda falta a frente fria...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:18)

Não há palavras. Continua a chover torrencialmente. As tampas já saltaram, as ruas são rios.


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

Inundações na avenida de Ceuta, provavelmente já cortada ao trânsito.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ocorrências vão se alastrar para Lisboa, as ruas não vão aguentar isto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acabado de chegar, em Alcantara...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

DILÚVIO!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

Está bonito agora... há algum tempinho que não tinha disto! 25 mm nas estações em redor, chuva torrencial, muitíssimo vento e trovoada! Maravilha!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:23)

@StormRic não será já a frente fria?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 22:24)

A estação do Colégio Campo de Flores segue com 45 mm... que brutalidade! 

Por aqui caem literalmente baldes de água neste momento. Absurdo...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

Tercena


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @StormRic não será já a frente fria?


Sim, já é. A temperatura está a baixar.
____
A estação que acompanho vai em *134,4 mm* acumulados, mas não confio no valor. Algés, mais abaixo, vai com *80 mm*.
Continua a chover muito.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Aquela linha de aspeto mais agressivo com ecos amarelos/alaranjados que está a acabar de passar por Lisboa deve estar prestes a chegar aqui! Para já vai chovendo moderado e a trovoada está bastante mais próxima! Que noite!


----------



## remember (7 Dez 2022 às 22:28)

Parece que a "cauda" não tem fim...parece que vem lá mais!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Tercena



Sempre a mesma treta essa zona, a água vem toda de Massamá...



TiagoLC disse:


> Sim, já é. A temperatura está a baixar.
> ____
> A estação que acompanho vai em *134,4 mm* acumulados, mas não confio no valor. Algés, mais abaixo, vai com *80 mm*.
> Continua a chover muito.



134 mm acho um bocado abusado, visto que nenhuma estação que confie passou os 100 ainda sequer.


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

Continua a chover forte em Lisboa. Relâmpagos visíveis. Impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 22:34)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Estou ansioso por ver as precipitaçoes das EMA na próxima hora, para ver o contraste com as estações amadoras


A EMA da Tapada da Ajuda ja vai nos 65mm hoje.

Continuo no avião. Já passou a mensagem que não há condições para descolar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Granizo neste preciso momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Acalmou finalmente. *81,9 mm* acumulados em Algés. O caudal do Jamor deve estar mesmo caótico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:37)

Mais uma chuvada por aqui.

Tercena noutro vídeo:


----------



## meteo_xpepe (7 Dez 2022 às 22:38)

A estação WU que eu acompanho regularmente e que fica na Ameixoeira (próximo da alta de Lisboa) segue com 96.5mm!…


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2022 às 22:38)

Lisboa com aviso vermelho de precipitação.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 22:39)

TiagoLC disse:


> Acalmou finalmente. *81,9 mm* acumulados em Algés. O caudal do Jamor deve estar mesmo caótico.


Vai lá tirar umas fotos...


----------



## Luis Martins (7 Dez 2022 às 22:39)

Isto aqui chove forte como tudo, vento, trovoada.Que temporal.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 22:40)

Aqui na zona mais seca do pais não se passa nada e sigo com os mesmos 7,4mm este ano é para esquecer passa tudo ao lado daqui.


----------



## Squirrel (7 Dez 2022 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado por confirmares as minhas suspeitas, já está riscada do mapa.


E Agradeço a dica!


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:41)

Felizmente ainda não está maré cheia... Senão Dafundo, Algés e essas zonas estavam ainda piores


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lisboa com aviso vermelho de precipitação.
> 
> Ver anexo 3150


@StormRic tanto pediste por um vermelho... cá está ele!


----------



## Squirrel (7 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Xiii... já deve estar tudo nervoso aí dentro do avião.. eheh!


Andam por aí verdadeiras enchentes, até parece a praia... Vão ter que esperar mais um bocado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lisboa com aviso vermelho de precipitação.
> 
> Ver anexo 3150


Isso agora serve mais a ProtCivil do que a nós. As ocorrências em Lisboa já são 61.

A baixa está inundada, já recebi vários vídeos...


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Nunca na minha vida vi tal coisa aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, e já não sou propriamente uma criança!! Desde as 20 horas que chove sem parar, umas vezes menos, mas de há 2 horas para cá, chove de forma diluviana...
As estradas são rios por detrás de casa, as tampas a levantarem todas, trovoes e relâmpagos continuos, ouvem-se carros de bombeiros, vem-se carros nas estradas a fazerem inversões de marcha, houve um que passou e parou logo com os 4 piscas pq deve de ter tido probelmas, ouvem-se os carros de bombeiros...já vi aqui trovoadas mas nada como isto!!! Impressionante!!!
E continuam os trovões, embora pareça de momento que a chuva abrandou...!


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Rio de Algés


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

Rio de Algés


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

Vários aviões em espera para aterrar em Lx. Por aqui sigo já com 40,2mm, é muita água!


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lisboa com aviso vermelho de precipitação.
> 
> Ver anexo 3150


Passou a vermelho, quando, agora??


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

AnDré disse:


> A EMA da Tapada da Ajuda ja vai nos 65mm hoje.
> 
> Continuo no avião. Já passou a mensagem que não há condições para descolar.


As 22h tinha 44,7 mm de acumulado diário. 
Das EMAS nenhuma tinha valores superiores a 20 mm numa hora, excepto esta..


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

Parque das Nações...

Vão aparecendo registos e registos do caos em que está a margem norte da AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai lá tirar umas fotos...


Às suas ordens!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

Não gozem comigo por favor... Choveu forte no Montijo por uns 20 segundos e já parou... Obrigado.


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

Portas de Santo Antão, já dá para nadar...


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

meko60 disse:


> Vários aviões em espera para aterrar em Lx. Por aqui sigo já com 40,2mm, é muita água!


O meu já estacionou. Cheira-me que já não levanta hoje.

E volta a chover de forma violenta.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

Amadora (AML) 93 mm, 40 mm em uma hora (21:30 às 22:30) depois de 30 mm na hora anterior, isto são valores a lembrar 1983.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso agora serve mais a ProtCivil do que a nós. As ocorrências em Lisboa já são 61.
> 
> A baixa está inundada, já recebi vários vídeos...


A frente fria parece já estar a rodar e a afastar-se de Lisboa. Parece-me que se dirige para o lado de lá do Tejo agora, a caminho da lezíria.


----------



## dASk (7 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

Calma que a frente fria estará por minutos!!


----------



## dASk (7 Dez 2022 às 22:50)

Já chegou à Moita. Trás trovoada...


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Alfragide

Numa zona que nunca vi inundar...


----------



## fhff (7 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

67 mm pelo alto concelho de Alenquer. Netatmo de Ribafria


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 22:52)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na zona mais seca do pais não se passa nada e sigo com os mesmos 7,4mm este ano é para esquecer passa tudo ao lado daqui.





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não gozem comigo por favor... Choveu forte no Montijo por uns 20 segundos e já parou... Obrigado.


E noção, hein? O que está a cair por estes lados é um bocado mau. Não me espantaria nada se houvesse inundações esta noite em Corroios. 

Por aqui a precipitação já ronda os 50 mm nas estações em redor, e deverá continuar durante algum tempo ainda. Continua o temporal, ainda que mais calmo agora...


----------



## meko60 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não gozem comigo por favor... Choveu forte no Montijo por uns 20 segundos e já parou... Obrigado.


A sério? Aqui não pára........


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 22:54)

21h-22h na rede IPMA






CMTV a mostrar muitos vídeos de Lisboa


----------



## CAA (7 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

Boa Noite,

não sou propriamente um entendido na matéria, mas estes números de hoje nunca tinha visto por aqui por casa.

São Julião do Tojal, Loures.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

Volta a chover torrencialmente por Carnaxide. A estrada de acesso ao Jamor está cortada. Muitos carros "apanhados". Nunca vi nada assim.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 22:58)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na zona mais seca do pais não se passa nada e sigo com os mesmos 7,4mm este ano é para esquecer passa tudo ao lado daqui.


Movimento SW-NW a favorecer a linha de Cascais e parte ocidental da península de Setúbal, dirigindo posteriormente para Lisboa.

Talvez aquela mancha de precipitação consiga chegar até aí.






Está a chover neste momento, houve um período mais forte há coisa de 15 minutos, mas tudo normal em comparação com o caos que se está a ver em Lisboa e arredores. Mas vamos ver, a noite ainda é longa.

A temperatura em queda, 15.8ºC, máxima do dia 18.1ºC às 22:34.

Pressão em recuperação.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

51 mm em Vale Fetal. Inundações em Corroios são quase certas... 

Entretanto continua o temporal de chuva, ainda que os trovões tenham deixado de se ouvir.


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 23:01)

E voltou a piorar por aqui também, agora tocada a vento...
E a trovoada continua!!
Ainda que a breve acalmia já tenha feito com as estradas já tenham escoado e já se consiga circular de alguma forma...
Tenho um video da parte de tras da minha casa, mas não consigo fazer o upload porque diz que é grande demais...:-(


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:01)

meko60 disse:


> A sério? Aqui não pára........


Sim, é a diferença de almada para o Montijo.. Enquanto tu estas a levar com ecos amarelos, aqui ainda não passou de chuva fraca.. Só agora começa a intensificar mas nada como em Lisboa e ainda bem!


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 23:02)

StormRic disse:


> Amadora (AML) 93 mm, 40 mm em uma hora (21:30 às 22:30) depois de 30 mm na hora anterior, isto são valores a lembrar 1983.


Amadora, Odivelas, Lisboa, Loures. Já todas acima dos 70mm.

O Geofísico de Lisboa vai com 68mm.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 23:02)

MSantos disse:


> Aquela linha de aspeto mais agressivo com ecos amarelos/alaranjados que está a acabar de passar por Lisboa deve estar prestes a chegar aqui! Para já vai chovendo moderado e a trovoada está bastante mais próxima! Que noite!



Demorou mas a chuva forte chegou mesmo aqui à Azambuja, com trovoada a acompanhar!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:02)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E noção, hein? O que está a cair por estes lados é um bocado mau. Não me espantaria nada se houvesse inundações esta noite em Corroios.
> 
> Por aqui a precipitação já ronda os 50 mm nas estações em redor, e deverá continuar durante algum tempo ainda. Continua o temporal, ainda que mais calmo agora...


Concordo plenamente.. Isto de gostar de extremos é tudo muito bonito mas quando há desgraças.. O que se passou hoje em Lisboa poderia ter sido muito pior se fosse em hora de ponta ou com maré cheia.. Gosto de chuva sim mas ainda bem que isto não se passou aqui no Montijo...


----------



## Tufao André (7 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

Final de tarde e noite de temporal incrível por aqui!! 
Momentos de chuva torrencial e trovoadas por vezes de forma persistente e rajadas de vento de SE. 
Continua a chover, mas está mais calmo de momento.

Acumulados incríveis nas estações WU da cidade:
Venteira - 105 mm
Reboleira - 75,4 mm
Alfragide - 73,3 mm

As ruas parecem autênticos rios, muitas inundações em zonas baixas e há momentos chegou a faltar a luz na rua e aqui em casa!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 23:04)

Costa da Caparica:


Alcântara:


Que loucura...


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 23:05)

Lisboa Carnide: 82,4 mm sendo 42 mm em uma hora (21.30 às 22.30)
Loures: 77,2 mm , 39 mm na mesma hora
Odivelas: 79,6 mm, 41 mm na hora


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

Agora vai correr Leiria, Setúbal, Santarém, que estão em alerta laranja.

Também não me lembro de algo assim desde 2008. Estou ainda a processar. 

*94,7 mm em Belas. *


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

O Jamor está ASSUSTADOR! Não consegui filmar.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Preso no comboio, zona de Alverca... está complicado isto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

Afinal estava errado. Trovão há instantes e a coisa, como se não estivesse já péssima, voltou a aumentar de intensidade. A temperatura entretanto caiu, sinal de passagem da frente fria.  

40 mm na estação de Vale de Cavala e 52 mm em Vale Fetal neste preciso momento. 

PS: Que estrondo veio a ser este?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

Agora sim chove torrencialmente pelo Montijo.. Nem quero imaginar o que é levar com isto durante 2h.. Ridículo...


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

A chover com mais intensidade agora, 28.80 mm/h.

Trovão forte agora mesmo.

14.5ºC


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Já está na lezíria


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

João Pedro disse:


> A frente fria parece já estar a rodar e a afastar-se de Lisboa. Parece-me que se dirige para o lado de lá do Tejo agora, a caminho da lezíria.



espero que sim, também quero algo :C, já ouvi um trovão ou outro mas ao longe


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

miguel disse:


> Aqui na zona mais seca do pais não se passa nada e sigo com os mesmos 7,4mm este ano é para esquecer passa tudo ao lado daqui.


Boa sorte, não deves querer que Setúbal fique como ficou aqui na margem norte.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Que trovões fortes com relâmpagos mesmo aqui em cima!!  
A chuva felizmente acalmou


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Pronto, já há inundações na Costa e os meus amigos já falam também em inundações em Santa Marta, Corroios e Vale Figueira. Penso que também deverá haver algo na Cova da Piedade.
Não me espantaria nada que o túnel sob a autoestrada na Rua Casa do Povo (ex. N10-1) esteja já alagado também, com o galgar da vala...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (7 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> E noção, hein? O que está a cair por estes lados é um bocado mau. Não me espantaria nada se houvesse inundações esta noite em Corroios.
> 
> Por aqui a precipitação já ronda os 50 mm nas estações em redor, e deverá continuar durante algum tempo ainda. Continua o temporal, ainda que mais calmo agora...


Afirmar que Setúbal é a zona mais seca do país é ofensivo face aos nossos conterrâneos do Baixo Alentejo, Sotavento Algarvio ou terra quente transmontana. Por favor, haja alguma noção do que se diz no calor do momento. Basta consultar os gráficos de precipitação anual. Incrível.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2022 às 23:12)

StormRic disse:


> Lisboa Carnide: 82,4 mm sendo 42 mm em uma hora (21.30 às 22.30)
> Loures: 77,2 mm , 39 mm na mesma hora
> Odivelas: 79,6 mm, 41 mm na hora


Às 23h:
Amadora: 96mm
Carnide: 88mm
Loures: 88,4mm
Odivelas: 87,2mm


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

E agora está a acalmar, chove mas de forma fraca por assim dizer, comparando com 1 hora atrás...
Já há um bocado, tipo meia hora, que deixei de ouvir a trovoada...
Esta a dar na TV que na segunda circular existem pessoas que ficaram dentro dos carros porque não conseguem sair...
Update: voltei a ouvir trovada, parece-me vir do Montijo o som...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

Fogo, este trovão agora mesmo fez-me relembrar julho de 2020... até arrepia, caramba!


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

Bomba agora, estremeceu tudo!!! 

Chuva forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 23:16)

E volta a chuva forte. Trovões a Sul.
Estou a fazer uma volta de reconhecimento pela zona. Impressionante o que já vi.


----------



## blade (7 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

mandem vídeos


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

Há pouco chuva diluviana aqui por Azambuja, com muita trovoada, a luz chegou a piscar! Um trovão e o relâmpago chegaram ao mesmo tempo! Que belo cagaço que apanhei com o estouro!


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

Quem conseguir que fotografe a trovoada


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

Frente perfeitamente "desenhada" sobre as terras baixas ribatejanas


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

tucha disse:


> E agora está a acalmar, chove mas de forma fraca por assim dizer, comparando com 1 hora atrás...
> Já há um bocado, tipo meia hora, que deixei de ouvir a trovoada...
> Esta a dar na TV que na segunda circular existem pessoas que ficaram dentro dos carros porque não conseguem sair...
> Update: voltei a ouvir trovada, parece-me vir do Montijo o som...


Sim, foi daqui.. A bebé acordou a chorar.. Até agora só foi audível 1 trovão, vai chovendo moderado a forte.. A única diferente para Lisboa é que aqui há mais campos para absorver a água que cai e não há tanto declive como em Lisboa..


----------



## dASk (7 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Que estoiro a metros de mim. Quase fiquei surdo. Localização, Rosário, Moita. Alguém consegue encontrar a descarga?
Chove imenso...


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

TiagoLC disse:


> E volta a chuva forte. Trovões a Sul.
> Estou a fazer uma volta de reconhecimento pela zona. Impressionante o que já vi.



Atenção! Não se exponham a possíveis situações de perigo!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Tem de chover mais para acabar de vez com a seca. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

TiagoLC disse:


> E volta a chuva forte. Trovões a Sul.
> Estou a fazer uma volta de reconhecimento pela zona. Impressionante o que já vi.


Cuidado aí Tiago, achava que estavas no gozo


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Por favor não comecemos com as típicas picardias sobre quantidades de precipitação e foquemo-nos no seguimento, obrigado.

Edit: Bem, foram mais uns 10 posts desde que escrevi isto, mas fica o aviso


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (7 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Frente perfeitamente "desenhada" sobre as terras baixas ribatejanas


Eu diria que isso é um grupo de células/linha de instabilidade, mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Bem, parece que só agora é que a coisa está realmente a acalmar, como quem diz...


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

Acalmou um pouco no Campo Grande Lisboa. Chuva moderada. 
Não estão fáceis as aterragens no aeroporto de Lisboa:


----------



## JAlves (7 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Vídeos que me chegaram por WhatsApp, desconheço os autores...

Vídeo 1: Póvoa de santo Adrião, EN8, entroncamento para a Quinta da Várzea

Video 2: Póvoa de Santo Adrião, EN8, junto á igreja


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Cuidado aí Tiago, achava que estavas no gozo





MSantos disse:


> Atenção! Não se exponham a possíveis situações de perigo!


Tudo controlado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Para memória futura (só até às 23:00)


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Afirmar que Setúbal é a zona mais seca do país é ofensivo face aos nossos conterrâneos do Baixo Alentejo, Sotavento Algarvio ou terra quente transmontana. Por favor, haja alguma noção do que se diz no calor do momento. Basta consultar os gráficos de precipitação anual. Incrível.


 Está pelo menos ao nível dessas regiões que falou! Não preciso ver gráficos, este ano aqui vai com 338,8mm que é o que me refiro a não a anos anteriores, eu sei que é incrível.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

dASk disse:


> Que estoiro a metros de mim. Quase fiquei surdo. Localização, Rosário, Moita. Alguém consegue encontrar a descarga?
> Chove imenso...


Talvez esta






Continua a chover moderadamente, acumulado até ao momento *23.80 mm*.

Novo trovão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Para memória futura (só até às 23:00)


Brutal mesmo. 

Acho que a última vez que a Amadora passou os 100 mm foi em 2008. Estamos a falar de períodos de retorno de 50 anos, salvo erro.


----------



## efcm (7 Dez 2022 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Para memória futura (só até às 23:00)


Amadora vai passar dos 100

Já chove novamente com alguma intensidade.


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 23:27)

Geopower disse:


> Acalmou um pouco no Campo Grande Lisboa. Chuva moderada.
> Não estão fáceis as aterragens no aeroporto de Lisboa:
> Ver anexo 3155





Mammatus disse:


> Talvez esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ouvi o mesmo trovão do que tu , aqui a 500 metros do parque das naçoes, onde vivo....


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:27)

começo a ver muitos relâmpagos muito constantes


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

Entretanto por aqui o dia está a acabar com 7,4mm uma rajada máxima de 53km/h
 Temperatura atual 16,2ºC que é a máxima do dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:31)

Alguém com barcos pela Lezíria? Que intensidade...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 23:32)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Eu diria que isso é um grupo de células/linha de instabilidade, mas posso estar enganado.





guisilva5000 disse:


> @StormRic não será já a frente fria?


Já se falou por aqui há coisa de uma hora que poderia ser, de facto, já a frente fria.


----------



## dASk (7 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

É efectivamente. A temperatura caiu a pique depois da passagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

Caos...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

Sem comentários, deixo só uma foto...


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

E mais trovões agora, quase de certeza vindos do Montijo...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

tucha disse:


> E mais trovões agora, quase de certeza vindos do Montijo...


Não, é na lezíria, no montijo já passou a frente a alguns minutos, agora a chuva é fraca


----------



## Candy (7 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

É nestas alturas que eu agradeço por aqui não cair tanta chuva, isto apesar de ter estado a chover bastante em Peniche. 
Espero que esta força de água não vos cause problemas de maior!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:37)

Ainda se vão ouvindo alguns trovões, ao longe. Continua a chover, mas com muito menor intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

continuo a ouvir trovões e com muitos clarões, vamos ver, parece me um pouco ao lado, só se for a parte mais a sul da linha que apanhe, veremos


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

O *Aviso Vermelho vigora até às 2h* e o *Laranja até às 6h* !

Convém não esquecer, embora possa ser mais preventivamente.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

Que noite aqui por Alenquer...*87,26mm* é o que marca a Netatmo, brutal, 22mm feitos só na última hora. A medida feita num só dia!??


----------



## LMMS (7 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

Isto está péssimo!! Novamente Alcântara debaixo de água, mas desta vez com baixa-mar e mesmo assim, é o que se está a ver!!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2022 às 23:40)

david 6 disse:


> continuo a ouvir trovões e com muitos clarões, vamos ver, parece me um pouco ao lado, só se for a parte mais a sul da linha que apanhe, veremos


Puxando o radar atrás, parece-me que vai ainda a caminho daí. Também me parece que avança agora muito mais rapidamente do que quando passou por Lisboa e arredores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Para a memória, 22h-23h:






Mais que suficiente para estar Lisboa inteira debaixo de água. 42 mm do Geofísico deve estar nos recordes.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Aviso vermelho de precipitação estendido a Santarém (e Faro).


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

Agora que o pior por Lisboa já passou é deixar a noite virar dia e fazer contas aos estragos que devem ser muitos ppr essa AML fora.. 

Digam o que disserem, a chuva não é o problema disto tudo, o problema é sim o betão e o cimento a mais sem estudos nem nada com tudo feito e construído só porque sim. Eventos destes vão continuar a acontecer façam o que fizerem agora, é inevitável! 

Felizmente para mim, o pior ficou por essa zona de Lisboa sebem que acho que um evento igual a esse no Montijo iria criar cheias mas nao a esse ponto pois a quantidade de campos agrícolas para agarrar a água toda que caiu é bem superior...

Vou descansar que já chega de ver desgraças, para aqueles afetados é tentar levantar a cabeça... Até amanhã!!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

Autêntico rio, esta rua em Algés:


Amadora:


Póvoa de S. Adrião:


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2022 às 23:45)

Estamos a aproximar dos valores de 1967 e 2008 ....? Pode ser uma noite bem complicada.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

neste momento começa a cair uma chuvita e relâmpagos absurdos, fica de dia e ficou muito vento do nada


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Em 2/3 horas choveu cerca de 1/3 a 1/2 da normal de precipitação em Dezembro. Desde os anos 90 que não me lembro de uma noite destas.
Penso que o IPMA menosprezou o cenário previsto. O aviso vermelho era sem dúvida o mais indicado.

Fiquei com duas divisões da casa alagadas. Nunca me aconteceu.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Interior do El corte Inglés:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Apesar de não parecer segundo o radar, continua a chover por aqui. Não me espantaria nada se a estação de Vale de Cavala atingisse os 50 mm hoje. Vale Fetal já vai quase nos 60 mm...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

O Rio Jamor galgou completamente as margens na Senhora da Rocha. O passadiço novo e o túnel estão debaixo de água. Temos pessoas isoladas porque o rio cortou a estrada:





Continua a chover forte...


----------



## Caneira (7 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Northern Lights disse:


> Em 2/3 horas choveu cerca de 1/3 a 1/2 da normal de precipitação em Dezembro. Desde os anos 90 que não me lembro de uma noite destas.
> Penso que o IPMA menosprezou o cenário previsto. O aviso vermelho era sem dúvida o mais indicado.


Não estava previsto nada disto para 1 só dia, nenhum modelo. Não se fazem omeletes sem ovos...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (7 Dez 2022 às 23:50)

"Está pelo menos ao nível dessas regiões que falou! Não preciso ver gráficos, este ano aqui vai com 338,8mm que é o que me refiro a não a anos anteriores, eu sei que é incrível".
Continuando...afirmar que Setúbal é a zona mais seca do país é simplesmente ridículo e de uma notável falta de mundo. Também sou setubalense, vivo em Setúbal e tenho por comparação as regiões que referi, também este ano. Basta olhar para as tabelas de pluviosidade. Novembro e dezembro têm sido meses de alguma generosidade no que respeita a chuva no concelho de Setúbal, por comparação a anos anteriores. Mas, como se costuma dizer, "há quem veja o copo meio vazio, há quem o veja meio cheio". No caso vertente, o pluviometro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Estamos a aproximar dos valores de 1967 e 2008 ....? Pode ser uma noite bem complicada.


Sim estamos literalmente nessa escala.


TiagoLC disse:


> O Rio Jamor galgou completamente as margens na Senhora da Rocha. O passadiço novo e o túnel estão debaixo de água. Temos pessoas isoladas porque o rio cortou a estrada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era quase certo que ia ficar assim... Está irreconhecível.

Não há meios suficientes para as ocorrências todas...

Algés, sempre a mesma sina:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

Northern Lights disse:


> Em 2/3 horas choveu cerca de 1/3 a 1/2 da normal de precipitação em Dezembro. Desde os anos 90 que não me lembro de uma noite destas.
> Penso que o IPMA menosprezou o cenário previsto. O aviso vermelho era sem dúvida o mais indicado.
> 
> Fiquei com duas divisões da casa alagadas. Nunca me aconteceu.


Mas Lisboa está com aviso vermelho bem como Santarém e Faro.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

chuva forte agora aqui, com um festival elétrico maluco


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2022 às 23:52)

Atenção à zona de Coruche / Glória do Ribatejo esta zona mais intensa parece dirigir-se para lá.


----------



## Geopower (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Continuam a ser visíveis alguns relâmpagos embora com menor cadência. Mantém-se a chuva moderada. 
Vendo as imagens na tv das zonas ribeirinhas de Lisboa é incrivel a falta de cultura de risco  no nosso país. Estradas inundadas com mais de  meio metro de água e os carros continuam a circular como se nada fosse.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> "Está pelo menos ao nível dessas regiões que falou! Não preciso ver gráficos, este ano aqui vai com 338,8mm que é o que me refiro a não a anos anteriores, eu sei que é incrível".
> Continuando...afirmar que Setúbal é a zona mais seca do país é simplesmente ridículo e de uma notável falta de mundo. Também sou setubalense, vivo em Setúbal e tenho por comparação as regiões que referi, também este ano. Basta olhar para as tabelas de pluviosidade. Novembro e dezembro têm sido meses de alguma generosidade no que respeita a chuva no concelho de Setúbal, por comparação a anos anteriores. Mas, como se costuma dizer, "há quem veja o copo meio vazio, há quem o veja meio cheio". No caso vertente, o pluviometro.


Quem anda ainda com as tretas de "fiasco" e chateado com o pouco que está a ter não tem a mínima noção daquilo que está a acontecer por estes lados. Até eu, que sou um meteolouco pela chuva, acho isto que está a acontecer impressionante!
Vai haver mesmo muitos estragos devido a isto, e o pior é que ainda está por cair bastante água segundo os modelos...


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Atenção à zona de Coruche / Glória do Ribatejo esta zona mais intensa parece dirigir-se para lá.



aqui já chove forte com atividade elétrica muito alta, um verdadeiro temporal


----------



## Mammatus (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

david 6 disse:


> chuva forte agora aqui, com um festival elétrico maluco








já chegou aí esse eco agressivo.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Acompanhamento das descargas electricas on line:

https://www.meteoalentejo.pt/trovoadas/


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Mas Lisboa está com aviso vermelho bem como Santarém e Faro.


O aviso vermelho foi acionado "em cima da hora".


----------



## tucha (7 Dez 2022 às 23:55)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não, é na lezíria, no montijo já passou a frente a alguns minutos, agora a chuva é fraca


Sim, pareciam-me bastante distantes!
E agora a minha rua ficou sem gas, vejo aqui nas traseiras de casa uns senhores com uma carrinha a dizer "gasometro" ou algo assim e andam com bombas a tentar puxar a água, deve ter sido alguma conduta de gas que alagou!
E estou agora a ver um video na TV das pistas do Aeroporto, completamente alagado!!
E continua a chover de forma moderada, nunca chegou a parar desde as 20 horas!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

Cova da Piedade, Almada:


----------



## LMMS (7 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> O Rio Jamor galgou completamente as margens na Senhora da Rocha. O passadiço novo e o túnel estão debaixo de água. Temos pessoas isoladas porque o rio cortou a estrada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Impressionante!!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Vários vídeos a circular nas redes sociais de alguns locais como a estação de Entrecampos e até o El Corte Inglés em Lisboa...


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Eu diria que isso é um grupo de células/linha de instabilidade, mas posso estar enganado.
> Quer ver?



Também estou mais inclinado para essa ideia. Há descidas de ar estratosférico que podem acontecer em sector quente, penso eu. 



João Pedro disse:


> Já se falou por aqui há coisa de uma hora que poderia ser, de facto, já a frente fria.





dASk disse:


> É efectivamente. A temperatura caiu a pique depois da passagem.



Não estou certo.












@david 6 , isto está mesmo aí:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

Brutal o que se vê na CNN e CMTV 

23h59 e tenho *100,6 mm.* O mês quase feito num dia. 

7 de Dezembro 2022 para a memória.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (8 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Quem anda ainda com as tretas de "fiasco" e chateado com o pouco que está a ter não tem a mínima noção daquilo que está a acontecer por estes lados. Até eu, que sou um meteolouco pela chuva, acho isto que está a acontecer impressionante!
> Vai haver mesmo muitos estragos devido a isto, e o pior é que ainda está por cair bastante água segundo os modelos...


Há quem nunca se contente com o que tem...Prefiro ter 12 mm em 24 horas e saber que os próximos dias trarão mais precipitação ao meu concelho (Setúbal) do que lamentar-me pelos 120 mm que poderiam cair em duas horas com os riscos evidentes para a propriedade e vidas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:01)

E continua a chover, agora até com bastante intensidade. Estes são os acumulados diários de dia 7 na zona:
- Vale de Cavala: 41,9 mm
- Vale Fetal: 56,6 mm
- Colégio Campo de Flores: 49,3 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

Póvoa de Santo Adrião


----------



## AJJ (8 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

Cmtv: tecto El corte inglês desaba


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Também estou mais inclinado para essa ideia. Há descidas de ar estratosférico que podem acontecer em sector quente, penso eu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




deu uma chuva bem forte inicial, antes começar a chover levantou-se muito vento, isto sempre tudo acompanhado de muita atividade elétrica, mas ao contrário de Lisboa que foi persistentes graças ao movimento, aqui a passagem foi bem mais rápida e já acalmou, subiu para *14mm*, antes de bater a meia noite


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

*90mm* de chuva feitos até à meia noite, mais do que média mensal aqui de Alenquer num só dia!


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal o que se vê na CNN e CMTV
> 
> 23h59 e tenho *100,6 mm.* O mês quase feito num dia.
> 
> 7 de Dezembro 2022 para a memória.


Também estou a ver agora a CMTV, liguem, quem tiver o canal, para verem o que aconteceu em Lisboa durante a noite...é brutal!


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

Imagens incríveis de Lisboa! Cheguei há cerca de uma hora à Figueira e também chovia com intensidade, mas nada comparado com o que estou a ver na capital


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2022 às 00:07)

Já não está a chover de forma tão torrencial com há pouco, no entanto continua a chover forte aqui por Azambuja. A minha rua já está parcialmente alagada (o que não é novidade, acontece sempre que chove muito num curto espaço de tempo).

Que noite, pessoal! Que noite! 

E com isto cheguei ao fim de 15 anos aos 10mil posts, não deixa de ser curioso que passe esta marca em pleno temporal!


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

tucha disse:


> Também estou a ver agora a CMTV, liguem, quem tiver o canal, para verem o que aconteceu em Lisboa durante a noite...é brutal!


Estou a ver estou na SIC notícias, com as sargertas completamente entupidas pelas folhas, assim não há milagres, sempre que chove há inundações.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (8 Dez 2022 às 00:12)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 00:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou a ver estou na SIC notícias, com as sargertas completamente entupidas pelas folhas, assim não há milagres, sempre que chove há inundações.


Isto foi outro nível, não foi meramente uma chuvinha daquelas que faz inundar as ruas de Lisboa.
____
Bombeiros de Lisboa pedem para ninguém sair de casa. Hospital São Francisco Xavier e Santa Cruz com inundações.
E continua a chover...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou a ver estou na SIC notícias, com as sargertas completamente entupidas pelas folhas, assim não há milagres, sempre que chove há inundações.


Os valores horários por Lisboa são elevados, não foi só uma chuvinha, embora as sarjetas entupidas (ou as casas em leito de cheia, entre outras coisa) não ajudem, claro


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

coitado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

A chuva deu uma pequena trégua durante uns instantes, mas entretanto voltou a chover com intensidade. Parece que também já começou um regime de aguaceiros depois da passagem da frente fria.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2022 às 00:16)

Atenção aos distritos de *Santarém*, *Leiria* e *Coimbra* nas próximas horas: a tempestade tende a deslocar-se para norte/nordeste


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:16)

aqui vai mantendo uma chuvita em geral fraca, por vezes moderado, o movimento foi rápido por aqui, intenso mas rápido


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:20)

Boa noite malta. Tudo bem mais calmo por agora  em Almada. O que se pode esperar para as próximas horas por aqui?


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:23)

Enxame de trovoada a caminho da península de Setúbal e Lisboa?


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 00:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Os valores horários por Lisboa são elevados, não foi só uma chuvinha, embora as sarjetas entupidas (ou as casas em leito de cheia, entre outras coisa) não ajudem, claro


Não teve nada a ver com sarjetas entupidas, tenho á frente uma rua, com 3 tampas de esgoto e nunca na minha vida, vi assim as tampas, uma saiu do lugar, ficou encravada, e agora os carros passam por lá e faz imenso barulho, e se continuar assim ,algum carro ainda ali fica com uma roda dentro, a outra,  era tanta da água que parecia que tinha um geiser debaixo dela, não sei como não voou.. o que aconteceu aqui  não  foi normal! Nem sei se alguma vez Lisboa viu alguma coisa como esta...
E agora, na sic noticias, um morto em Algés, alguém que vivia numa cave, uma senhora com 55 anos e em  que mesma foi inundada, para se ter a noção da coisa!
A proteção civil agora a falar na Tv, a dizer as várias estradas que foram cortadas, assim como vias férreas, continuando a dizer que não devemos sair de casa, e para nos colocarmos em zonas altas...
Aeroporto já totalmente funcional!
P.S. Esta mensagem era dirigida ao Davidmpb, ainda que outro pessoa já lhe tenha respondido antes de mim.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 00:34)

Proteção Civil agora: os concelhos mais afetados foram Lisboa, Oeiras, Cascais, Loures e Odivelas. Uma vítima mortal em Algés.


----------



## huguh (8 Dez 2022 às 00:35)

*Ponto de situação da Proteção Civil agora em direto:
1 morto em Algés, Oeiras, vitima encontrada numa cave inundada. (seria um casal, o homem conseguiu escapar, a vitima do sexo feminino com cerca de 55 anos)*

379 ocorrências só no distrito de Lisboa, mais de 500 operacionais envolvidos em todo o país.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 00:37)

Em Coimbra chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2022 às 00:37)

Na Figueira também volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 00:40)

A imagem de radar mete respeito.


----------



## srr (8 Dez 2022 às 00:41)

Abrantes, carga em aproximação  com trovoada


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 00:43)

MSantos disse:


> Já não está a chover de forma tão torrencial com há pouco, no entanto continua a chover forte aqui por Azambuja. A minha rua já está parcialmente alagada (o que não é novidade, acontece sempre que chove muito num curto espaço de tempo).
> 
> Que noite, pessoal! Que noite!
> 
> E com isto cheguei ao fim de 15 anos aos 10mil posts, não deixa de ser curioso que passe esta marca em pleno temporal!


Uma noite que nós, aqui a malta de Lisboa, não esquecerá!
È muito raro trovoadas por aqui , a pouco mais de 500 metros do Centro Comercial Vasco da Gama, no Parque das Naçoes, mas de hoje foi épica, por se manter por tanto tempo e tão forte...
Gosto muito de trovoadas mas hoje quando comecei a ver tanta água (e ás 18 horas já chovia bem por aqui) confesso que tive algum receio por aquilo que poderia acontecer, se isto continuasse...


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 00:48)

E parou de chover  por completo ,por aqui agora...finalmente!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

Por aqui também parou de chover, mas regressou com força a trovoada. Trovões intensos há instantes, de novo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:55)

O maior estoiro do dia, há instantes...


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 00:55)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Por aqui também parou de chover, mas regressou com força a trovoada. Trovões intensos há instantes, de novo.


Por aqui não, tudo calmíssimo, sem chuva, ou trovoada...


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2022 às 00:56)

Aqui pela Azambuja ainda continua a chover moderadamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 00:57)

Lá vai o IPMA ter que fazer um relatório bem extensivo... 

*98 mm* na CLIMA AML da Amadora. Valor brutal.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 00:57)

Póvoa de St. Adrião:


Algés:


Massamá:


Estou a acompanhar a situação através da televisão e das redes sociais e estou sem palavras para o cenário que tem sido mostrado. Imagino quem terá presenciado este caos e quem o está a viver porque ainda há muito por resolver.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 00:58)

Ao que parece estes enormes trovões vêm de uma célula que está a passar pela Arrábida mas que não deverá render nada por aqui. 

PS: @Ricardo Carvalho Esta célula vai direitinha para a tua zona...


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite malta. Tudo bem mais calmo por agora  em Almada. O que se pode esperar para as próximas horas por aqui?



Mais uma linha de forte instabilidade a entrar pela península de Setúbal.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

E agora na sic noticias, o presidente do IPMA a falar...


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> O maior estoiro do dia, há instantes...


Também ouvi e bem prolongado.

Acumulado de ontem *26.39 mm.*

EDIT: mais um, este agora mais perto.


----------



## dASk (8 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

Vem direitinha para aqui!! Trovoada bem perto


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

Tudo calmo por aqui. 
Só para ficar o registo, Algés acumulou *91,1 mm* no dia de ontem. Rain rate máximo de *114,6 mm/h*. Por várias vezes acumulou-se mais de 10 mm em 5 minutos. Histórico.


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

Boa noite

Por aqui a noite tem sido bem mais calma, quando comparado com Lisboa 
Chuva em geral moderada desde o final da tarde e alguma trovoada a acompanhar no horizonte.
O vento soprou com intensidade de SE, mas agora acalmou.

A minha estação regista *8,1 mm *deste evento


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

StormRic disse:


> Mais uma linha de forte instabilidade a entrar pela península de Setúbal.


Irá afectar Lisboa novamente?


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 01:02)

tucha disse:


> Irá afectar Lisboa novamente?


No máximo a zona oriental de Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 01:03)

tucha disse:


> Irá afectar Lisboa novamente?


Não vai nessa direção, pelo que parece (e se passar será de raspão). Felizmente desta vez irá passar ao lado, na margem esquerda do rio (Montijo e Moita).


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:06)

TiagoLC disse:


> No máximo a zona oriental de Lisboa.


Que por acaso á a minha...sim, não queria dizer algo de tão gravoso, mas  alguma trovoada talvez...?


----------



## dASk (8 Dez 2022 às 01:07)

Já estou a levar com...


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

2º round para mim e margem sul?


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

Estação de entrecampos de comboios foi encerrada, porque a água chega aos joelhos mas o metro continua a funcionar (partilho a informação para o caso de alguém necessitar amanha de utilizar...)
E por incrível que pareça, este timing do IPMA para o aviso vermelho,  (das 23.34, até ás 2 da manha) foi o periodo mais calmo aqui em Lisboa, pelo menos até agora....


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

18 Fev 2008:






Hoje:


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2022 às 01:11)

Duas Estações WU aqui perto, na zona do Carregado, acumularam ontem (dia 7) valores de 55-60mm. São valores inferiores aos registados em Lisboa mas ainda assim são muito altos.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 01:12)

Vários relâmpagos a sul e sudeste. Volta a chover bem.


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2022 às 01:13)

Chuva fraca e trovoada a intensificar-se


----------



## Stormlover (8 Dez 2022 às 01:14)

Por aqui meteu imenso respeito!!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2022 às 01:14)

Estou na Ponte Vasco da Gama e o festival de trovoada é incrivelmente assustador!


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 01:15)

Intensificou novamente a trovoada, chuva fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 01:16)

Bom trovão agora mesmo. Chove fraco. Pelo radar ninguém diria que está a trovejar, interessante.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Dez 2022 às 01:17)

Chove moderado a forte por Coimbra já à uma boa meia hora.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estou na Ponte Vasco da Gama e o festival de trovoada é incrivelmente assustador!


De facto deve de estar a passar mais nessa zona, porque por aqui..nada, tudo calmíssimo, nem chover chove...
Do cimo da Ponte deve de ser brutal!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 01:19)

Eco no radar não corresponde à realidade, que estranho. Várias descargas a Sul/SW da Península de Setúbal:


----------



## ThunderFreak (8 Dez 2022 às 01:21)

Quinta do Conde - fica aqui o registo


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 01:25)

E adivinhem...volta a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

E parece que começou a chover agora por Lisboa, pelo menos na a zona de alcantara que estão entrevistar o Sr. Presidente da Republica em directo na sic noticias...
E estão a mostrar carros quase por completo submersos no Tunel do campo pequeno...
Continua sem chover por aqui, mas já comecei a ouvir trovões muito ao longe...


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:28)

TiagoLC disse:


> E adivinhem...volta a chover torrencialmente.


A sério??? Por aqui nada...ainda...
Update: retiro o que disse, começa a chover agora de forma moderada!
E o senhores lá continuam na rua á chuva, a consertar a conduta do gas, aqui atrás...grande molha apanharam aqueles homens hoje, há mais de 2 horas que ali estão...!


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2022 às 01:30)

Chove forte e com trovoada pela zona do Lumiar...


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:33)

começa a intensificar-se por aqui também


----------



## Tufao André (8 Dez 2022 às 01:33)

Após uma pausa na chuva, volta a chover torrencialmente neste momento!!! Não ouvi mais trovoada...

Até às 0h, registaram-se acumulados na cidade da Amadora a variar entre os 80 e os 110 mm!!  Tudo isto num espaço de 5/6 horas é impressionante!


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:34)

O dia de ontem fechou 65,7mm, muita água mesmo!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 01:35)

Fonte Nova, estrada de Benfica:


Aeroporto de Lisboa:



Tercena 


Alcântara:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:38)

Só de pensar que ainda há mais uns 100 mm para vir na próxima semana... com a capacidade de campo no máximo.  

A atmosfera é um bicho dificil de domar.

Frente fria a dar as últimas na AML, temos depois os pós-frontais em forma de frente oclusa, de acordo com o MetOffice.
ProtCivil terá muito trabalho pela noite fora... bem haja a todos os operacionais.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:39)

Miguel Miranda, Presidente do IPMA volta á "carga" na sic noticias...


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

Trovoada aqui foi uma amostra a pouco e sempre longe a chuva essa vai nos 5,6mm desde as 00h a juntar aos 7,4mm de ontem.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

tucha disse:


> Miguel Miranda, Presidente do IPMA volta á "carga" na sic noticias...


Que disse ele? Em setembro/outubro teve uma série de declarações infelizes, espero que não tenha voltado ao mesmo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

tucha disse:


> Miguel Miranda, Presidente do IPMA volta á "carga" na sic noticias...


Coitado do homem... a ser atacado por todos os lados. 

Enfim, comunicação social.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Que disse ele? Em setembro/outubro teve uma série de declarações infelizes, espero que não tenha voltado ao mesmo


A meu ver (daquilo que eu entendo) está a dizer coisas incoerentes como "ah e tal estavamos á espera de um inverno seco, e não houve PC nem instrumentos nenhuns que nos indicassem que chovesse tanto como até aqui"...
Diz que amanha, para a malta não ir passear no feriado, se não é dia de trabalho..que fiquem em casa!
E agora, chove torrencialmente por aqui, embora sem  trovoada...!!! 
Parece-me que o aviso vermelho vai para além da hora que eles disseram...


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 01:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Coitado do homem... a ser atacado por todos os lados.
> 
> Enfim, comunicação social.


Só na sic noticias...mas já várias vezes, não querem que ele saia de lá... 
Valha-nos Deus ser amanha feriado, porque se fosse dia de trabalho e com tantos problemas pela cidade toda...
Esta malta da comunicação social, os jornalistas não entendem nadica de nada de previsões, houve um agora a dizer que o pior ainda poderia estar para vir para Lisboa...


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 01:55)

trovão


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2022 às 01:58)

tucha disse:


> A meu ver (daquilo que eu entendo) está a dizer coisas incoerentes como "ah e tal estavamos á espera de um inverno seco, e não houve PC nem instrumentos nenhuns que nos indicassem que chovesse tanto como até aqui"...
> Diz que amanha, para a malta não ir passear no feriado, se não é dia de trabalho..que fiquem em casa!
> E agora, chove torrencialmente por aqui, embora sem  trovoada...!!!
> Parece-me que o aviso vermelho vai para além da hora que eles disseram...


Já no outono ele disse coisas parecidas de "estamos à espera de seca". Mas eu entretanto meti na SIC notícias e ele estava a fazer publicidade ao fórum, portanto perdoa-se tudo


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

tucha disse:


> Irá afectar Lisboa novamente?


Sim, já está a afectar.



TiagoLC disse:


> No máximo a zona oriental de Lisboa.



Não só. 



Tufao André disse:


> cidade da Amadora a variar entre os 80 e os 110 mm!!  Tudo isto num espaço de 5/6 horas é impressionante!


É mesmo isso que é invulgar, foi demasiado concentrado no tempo, com cerca de 70% concentrado em duas a três horas apenas.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 02:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Já no outono ele disse coisas parecidas de "estamos à espera de seca". Mas eu entretanto meti na SIC notícias e ele estava a fazer publicidade ao fórum, portanto perdoa-se tudo


Pois estava, a dizer que consultava a meteo pt e o meteo tras os montes... 
Se calhar devia vir cá mais vezes, a ver se aprende coisas novas...


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 02:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Já no outono ele disse coisas parecidas de "estamos à espera de seca". Mas eu entretanto meti na SIC notícias e ele estava a fazer publicidade ao fórum, portanto perdoa-se tudo


Limitou-se a interpretar os modelos a longo prazo, que eu creio na altura não estarem lá muito famosos.
Felizmente meteram água, e de Outubro para cá foi um verdadeiro plot twist.

Agora tudo calmo, não chove e a trovoada desapareceu.
*4.29 mm* acumulados desde a meia noite e temperatura estável na casa dos 14ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 02:08)

A frente fria só começou a passar já hoje:






A Leste da linha azul, ainda há massa de ar tropical (verde) que não foi varrida pela superfície frontal fria.





Na verdade a passagem da frente fria não marca nesta situação uma clara mudança de regime de precipitação, todas as linhas convectivas para Oeste trarão uma frequência de períodos de chuva, ou chame-se aguaceiros, bastante elevada.


----------



## windchill (8 Dez 2022 às 02:08)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, já está a afectar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tantas descargas mesmo em frente à minha varanda na margem sul, e eu.... a 320km dela!


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 02:15)

despeço me por hoje, com chuva em geral fraca, parece vir um pouco mais moderada agora a seguir para terminar e depois uma pausa, está a passar uma forte linha mas a leste de Coruche, proteção civil por acaso tem 1 ocorrência aqui na aldeia há poucos minutos mas de queda de árvore


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 02:17)

StormRic disse:


> A frente fria só começou a passar já hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso só mostra mais como a sinóptica era dificil de decifrar.


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 02:18)

Também vou descansar agora , até porque o Ipma diz que o aviso acaba agora...
Tudo calmíssimo agora, por aqui com ausência total de chuva, vento ou trovoada....
Veremos o que o resto da noite nos reserva assim como o dia de amanha...
Ah, e acabei de ver a Lua a brilhar, sinal de bonança...


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 02:25)

Célula bem isolada por aqui


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 02:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso só mostra mais como a sinóptica era dificil de decifrar.



Mas eu não estou certo sequer se passou ou não passou. Penso que houve saltos da massa de ar frio para diante da superfície frontal, aliás não há uma clara superfície de separação das massas de ar nesta corrente forte.


tucha disse:


> Também vou descansar agora , até porque o Ipma diz que o aviso acaba agora...
> Tudo calmíssimo agora, por aqui com ausência total de chuva, vento ou trovoada....
> Veremos o que o resto da noite nos reserva assim como o dia de amanha...


O Aviso continua, passou foi a Laranja, o que significa os acumulados máximos esperados em 1 hora e em 6 horas decrescerem um pouco ( em 1 hora passa de > 40 mm para entre 20 mm e 40 mm; em 6 horas passa de > 60 mm para entre 40 mm e 60 mm). No entanto acho que o Aviso adequado tendo em vista apenas este critério podia já ser o Amarelo (até um máximo de 20 mm em 1 hora e 40 mm em 6 horas), mas é mantido o Laranja tendo em conta a situação de inundação ainda latente, ou seja acumulados que seriam de Aviso Amarelo ainda podem produzir danos como se fossem de Aviso Laranja porque se vão acumular com a inundação presente.

Acumulados nas estações da rede de referência IPMA, aquém dos valores até de outras estações oficiais, como as da AML.









E em todo continente, para comparação:


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 02:53)

StormRic disse:


> A frente fria só começou a passar já hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Houve de facto um comportamento típico de passagem de frente fria a avaliar pelos registos por volta das 22:30: queda da temperatura, aumento da intensidade do vento e mudança de direcção para W, aumento de precipitação e pressão a mínimos do dia.

Mas depois percebe-se que o vento virou novamente para o quadrante sul, e a pressão torna cair, sobretudo após a meia noite. Quando uma frente fria passa o padrão é a mudança de vento para N-NW e a subida de pressão, ora tal não aconteceu aqui.

Agora que postaste essa imagem das massas de ar (01:40 UTC) mais confusa e complexa se torna a coisa.






Registos de hoje, 08/12: pressão atmosférica em queda






Será que aquele período que parecia corresponder à passagem da frente fria durante a noite de ontem foi apenas resultante de linhas de instabilidade, ou aquilo que referiste no post das 00:00, "descidas de ar estratosférico que podem acontecer em sector quente"?

Quando passa uma frente fria a massa de ar subsequente é totalmente diferente, e neste caso continuámos sob a influência de ar tropical, como atesta a seguinte imagem.






Curioso para ver o relatório do IPMA sobre isto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 02:55)

StormRic disse:


> Mas eu não estou certo sequer se passou ou não passou. Penso que houve saltos da massa de ar frio para diante da superfície frontal, aliás não há uma clara superfície de separação das massas de ar nesta corrente forte.
> 
> O Aviso continua, passou foi a Laranja, o que significa os acumulados máximos esperados em 1 hora e em 6 horas decrescerem um pouco ( em 1 hora passa de > 40 mm para entre 20 mm e 40 mm; em 6 horas passa de > 60 mm para entre 40 mm e 60 mm). No entanto acho que o Aviso adequado tendo em vista apenas este critério podia já ser o Amarelo (até um máximo de 20 mm em 1 hora e 40 mm em 6 horas), mas é mantido o Laranja tendo em conta a situação de inundação ainda latente, ou seja acumulados que seriam de Aviso Amarelo ainda podem produzir danos como se fossem de Aviso Laranja porque se vão acumular com a inundação presente.
> 
> ...


De salientar que metade do que o Geofísico tem foi em *uma hora. *
Em 2008, o máximo horário foi 35 mm/h. Por isso pode-se considerar este evento mais extremo num curto espaço de tempo.

___

A célula deu-me 10 mm em 20 minutos... meu deus.
O gráfico histórico de ontem em Belas:






Outros valores diários na rede WU, quase tudo em menos de 6 horas:

- Amadora: 110,7 mm
- Ameixoeira: 106,9 mm
- Caneças: 102,4 mm
- Loures: 99,0 mm
- Praça de Espanha: 97,0 mm
- Queluz de Baixo: 88,2 mm
- Vila Fria: 83,5 mm

Uma estação numa zona mais rural de Loures chegou aos 120 mm. Os acumulados mensais de Outubro e Novembro parecem-me muito credíveis, pelo que não me espantava que essa zona tivesse mesmo atingido esse valor. Mas será o extremo do evento, estações com acumulados superiores a 110-120mm não devem ser credíveis.

Nevertheless, falamos de valores com intervalos de retorno de 50 anos ou mais...


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 03:14)

De WSW agora e uma característica formação de convergência com geração contínua de uma linha de instabilidade, no interior, já no Ribatejo (Mora).








Mammatus disse:


> Houve de facto um comportamento típico de passagem de frente fria a avaliar pelos registos por volta das 22:30: queda da temperatura, aumento da intensidade do vento e mudança de direcção para W, aumento de precipitação e pressão a mínimos do dia.
> 
> Mas depois percebe-se que o vento virou novamente para o quadrante sul, e a pressão torna cair, sobretudo após a meia noite. Quando uma frente fria passa o padrão é a mudança de vento para N-NW e a subida de pressão, ora tal não aconteceu aqui.
> 
> Agora que postaste essa imagem das massas de ar (01:40 UTC) mais confusa e complexa se torna a coisa.





Mammatus disse:


> Será que aquele período que parecia corresponder à passagem da frente fria durante a noite de ontem foi apenas resultante de linhas de instabilidade, ou aquilo que referiste no post das 00:00, "descidas de ar estratosférico que podem acontecer em sector quente"?
> 
> Quando passa uma frente fria a massa de ar subsequente é totalmente diferente, e neste caso continuámos sob a influência de ar tropical, como atesta a seguinte imagem.



Boa análise, ainda não estive a ver gráficos em pormenor. A descida da pressão também pode dever-se à rápida aproximação da depressão e/ou a um pós-frontal muito activo, que é o que vem lá.



guisilva5000 disse:


> De salientar que metade do que o Geofísico tem foi em *uma hora. *
> Em 2008, o máximo horário foi 35 mm/h. Por isso pode-se considerar este evento mais extremo num curto espaço de tempo.



Sim, e há certamente mais impermeabilizações de terreno, mais prédios e provavelmente mais encanamentos de linhas de água (Algés, por exemplo).
É mais extremo e pareceu-me mais imprevisto. Só quando olhei para aquela configuração em linha sul-norte das células é que soou um alarme, de que havia ali uma contínua convergência com lento deslocamento lateral.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 03:30)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, e há certamente mais impermeabilizações de terreno, mais prédios e provavelmente mais encanamentos de linhas de água (Algés, por exemplo).
> É mais extremo e pareceu-me mais imprevisto. Só quando olhei para aquela configuração em linha sul-norte das células é que soou um alarme, de que havia ali uma contínua convergência com lento deslocamento lateral.


Sem dúvida, quando vi o que se passava aqui e a ver no radar a linha a ir para Lisboa já sabia que ia ser um desastre por lá.

De qualquer forma, as principais ribeiras da bacia de Lisboa portaram-se bem. Os estragos foram maiores em zonas em que as ribeiras estão encanadas, Algés e Alcântara, por exemplo. As ribeiras do Jamor, Carenque e Loures foram levadas ao limite hoje e fizeram o seu trabalho porque têm um leito de cheia (na sua grande maioria) livre. Se bem que estragos a sério agora só amanhã de manhã é que se podem avaliar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 04:03)

O filme do radar de Coruche deste evento. Primeira parte até às 19h de ontem em movimento acelerado, desde essa hora até às 2h de hoje 50% mais lento e daí até às 3h30 2x mais lento para evidenciar aquela particular formação: note-se o isolamento e a altitude dos ecos dos topos (12 Km).


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 05:49)

Acumulados de ontem nas estações AML + acumulados de hoje até às 5:00.

14,2 mm +23,0 mm V.F.Xira
*37,4 mm* + 5,2 mm Mafra
*39,4 mm* + 4,0 mm Sintra
*98,0 mm* + 8,2 mm Amadora
*90,0 mm* +10,8 mm Odivelas
*91,0 mm* + 8,8 mm Loures
*90,6 mm* +11,6 mm Lisboa
*47,0 mm* + 5,8 mm Cascais
*64,0 mm* + 5,2 mm Oeiras
*20,4 mm* + 4,8 mm Montijo
15,2 mm + 4,6 mm Barreiro
*41,8 mm* + 7,6 mm Seixal
*32,2 mm* + 6,6 mm Moita
11,4 mm +14,2 mm Palmela
14,8 mm +16,4 mm Sesimbra
13,0 mm + 7,0 mm Setúbal


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Dez 2022 às 05:59)

Bom dia. Pela margem sul, tudo tranquilo por esta hora


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Dez 2022 às 07:59)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados de ontem nas estações AML + acumulados de hoje até às 5:00.


Bom dia,
Foi de facto um evento quase inacreditável. Saí do gabinete às 21h com a ligeira sensação que estaria a chover lá fora - notava os pingos de chuva nos sapatos dos colegas que iam passando e os lamentos sobre os cabelos despenteados. Não liguei. Tinha tanto que fazer! Meti-me no carro e já quase a chegar ao Técnico começo a sentir a intensidade do que se estava a passar. Chuva torrencial e, muito pior, valente trovoada antecedida (imediatamente) de relâmpagos fortes a estalar em cima do meu pára-brisas. Não sou de medos mas durante o curto caminho até casa pensei na enorme possibilidade de uma descarga eléctrica em cima da latinha em que eu circulava. Não se via nada e em cada esquina havia pequenos acidentes. Chegada à rua onde moro, um rio corria em cada berma da estrada, estacionei o carro a uns 20 mts de casa. Chapéu de chuva e Kispo com capuz não conseguiram evitar a enorme molha até aos ossos e o desgosto de um inutilizado par de botas (novas!!).


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2022 às 07:59)




----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Dez 2022 às 08:14)

Será que ainda temos trovoadas hoje?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Dez 2022 às 08:20)

Ontem captei alguns videos, depois tentarei colocar aqui.


----------



## ota (8 Dez 2022 às 08:27)

Trovoadas agora mesmo na zona de Tomar. Chove moderadamente 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Dez 2022 às 08:44)




----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Dez 2022 às 09:04)

Bom dia, que carga de água agora por Alfeizerão.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2022 às 09:26)

Brutal chuvada por São Martinho do Porto...vai haver estragos. Torrencial!


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 09:32)

Aqui só relato 8mm de madrugada, e agora  um dia de sol e nuvens com algum vento e tempo quente para a época, estando a temperatura nos 17°C... A ver esta lotaria de aguaceiros hoje.
 Este mês vai nos 18mm aqui.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 09:42)

Chove com intensidade agora em Coimbra.


----------



## fernandinand (8 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

Ontem não tenho grandes dúvidas que foi um dia histórico e acompanhar o evento por aqui, Twitter e TV foi esclarecedor!

Por aqui, 'os restos' da frente quente chegaram por volta das 00h-01h, ainda com alguma força tendo resultado um acumulado horário a rondar os ~9mm e rajadas ainda fortes (máx. nos ~50km/h).

Parece que a próxima madrugada não vai ser fácil por Lisboa novamente...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 09:55)

Bom dia a todos depois do dia de ontem! Não precisei de ligar a televisão para ter noção do que se passou em Lisboa (e felizmente não no Montijo). O vosso relato foi bem indicador do que se passou com registos iguais de apenas a mais de 20 anos atrás...

Os meus pais vivem em Carnide junto ao metro e disseram-me que apesar da chuva intensa durante 2h, foi tudo normal por lá (nada de rios como em Benfica por exemplo). Acho que o facto de estarem numa zona com alguns metros elevada ajudou..

Igualmente mau dia para as seguradoras. Há milhares de carros por Lisboa com água dentro ou encharcados que vão precisar de uma grande limpeza.

Bom feriado e recuperação aqueles que tiveram danos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2022 às 09:58)

Bom dia.

Ainda a tentar assimilar aquilo que se passou, depois de uma noite bem complicada, partilho uma fotografia de uma amiga minha tirada esta manhã desde a Quinta do Almirante (Stº António dos Cavaleiros). Lezíria de Loures toda alagada.





Fátima Batista


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 10:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Ainda a tentar assimilar aquilo que se passou, depois de uma noite bem complicada, partilho uma fotografia de uma amiga minha tirada esta manhã desde a Quinta do Almirante (Stº António dos Cavaleiros). Lezíria de Loures toda alagada.
> 
> ...


A fazer bem o que bem lhe compete


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

Felizmente só tenho a lamentar uma máquina de lavar (já velhinha) avariada.
As sarjetas do patio não conseguiram escoar toda aquela água, e fiquei com a cozinha e um anexo com cerca de 1 palmo de água.
Moro aqui há 15 anos e não me lembro nada disto acontecer. De acordo com depoimentos dos meus vizinhos, a ultima vez que isto aconteceu foi nos anos 80.


----------



## LMMS (8 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Em Póvoa de Santo Adrião foi bem mau, o rio da Costa nunca viu tanta água nestes últimos tempos.

Como é possível o SNIHR não ter hidrometria no rio da Costa, isto é uma vergonha Lisboa e Loures não terem estes dados em tempo real!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2022 às 10:44)

O que está acontecer aqui por São Martinho do porto é brutal ...peso de água há mais de meia hora. Já tocaram os bombeiros a parte baixa da vila está alagada!


----------



## Candy (8 Dez 2022 às 10:49)

Peniche. 
Depois de duas cargas de água como não me lembro de ver, está assim a vista para N/NE/E


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 10:53)

Bom dia a todos!!
E hoje o dia começou (ás 9 que foi quando me levantei   ) de uma forma inacreditável, sol e muito céu azul com algumas nuvens á mistura, (a mais uma vez desacreditar o pedido de uma certa pessoa que disse ontem "já que não tem que ir trabalhar , fiquem em casa amanha") e até parece mentira como foi a noite de ontem...
Da noite de ontem só vestígios de muito lixo, e tampas ainda levantadas na estrada....
Já esteve sol, depois vieram as nuvens e prometia novamente alguma coisa, mas não, regressou o sol novamente...
Quanto a noticias, há pouco a Proteção Civil em direto com uma enorme critica ao que aconteceu ontem relativamente aos avisos, dizendo textualmente que quando se colocam avisões não acontece nada, quando não se colocam , acontece, e afirmando que as pessoas já começam a desvalorizar as coisas e não ligar nenhuma...
Palavras também do Presidente da Camara a pedir que nunca, mas nunca os automobilistas quando vem assim estas quantidades de água numa estrada, que nunca arrisquem, parem e peçam ajuda aos bombeiros mas que nunca passem, porque dizia ele quando chegou ao túnel do campo grande e viu 3 metros de água, só pensava" o que ou quem poderá estará ali debaixo"...
Ah e neste momento, só aviso amarelo até ás 15 horas  de dia 9 para Lisboa, aliás todos os distritos estão a aviso amarelo, sem exceção.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Segundo publicação da CM Loures, foram registadas 160 ocorrências no concelho de Loures, originando 22 desalojados, sendo que 6 deles foram alojados temporariamente na zona de concentração de apoio à população que foi criada no Pavilhão Paz e Amizade.

Fotografias desta manhã partilhadas na página da CM Loures.

En115 entre a rotunda de A-das-Lebres e a rotunda das Oliveiras (a chegar a Stº Antão do Tojal). Neste troço a estrada está cortada.












Ponte Frielas






















Rua Comandante Ramiro Correia (a chegar a Unhos, vindo de Frielas).


----------



## ASantos (8 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

Que bombas por aqui... manhã de muita chuva.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (8 Dez 2022 às 11:06)

ASantos disse:


> Que bombas por aqui... manhã de muita chuva.


Por aqui nadaa


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 11:16)

A única coisa a destacar aqui é a pressão atmosférica nuns muito raros dias abaixo dos 1000hpa, estão neste momento *999,1hpa* 
 Chuva até ver nada de nada, apenas o que choveu de madrugada os 8mm. 
16,3ºC


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

Impressionante, os valores de precipitação por aqui devem ser brutais - São Martinho do Porto


----------



## Stormlover (8 Dez 2022 às 11:48)

Impressionante, Loures virou um mar, se vier vento faz-se surf na várzea


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 11:53)

jamestorm disse:


> Impressionante, os valores de precipitação por aqui devem ser brutais - São Martinho do Porto


Algumas estações ao longo da costa levam mais de 30 mm acumulados. Há uma na serra de Aire, em Alvados, com mais de 65 mm já. Não sei até que ponto serão valores fiáveis, apesar de se encontrar onde está.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite e madrugada loucas e com uma última trovoada que passou ao lado da minha zona (ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro mas, tirando isso, não houve nada de especial), o dia de hoje começou calmo, com céu nublado e algumas abertas. Entretanto o céu voltou a escurecer, de novo, e parece que vêm aguaceiros para a parte da tarde do dia de hoje. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Trovoada em aproximação.


----------



## RickStorm (8 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

Ontem estive em pleno coração de Lisboa e fui apanhado "com as calças na mão" (se soubesse que ia ser assim nem tinha ido). A força era tal que até o meu guarda-chuva...deixava passar a chuva. Até agora ainda não sei como consegui chegar a casa ontem, visto que estive muito muito perto de Alcântara. Acho que não cabia um feijão a mim nem à malta que veio ter comigo para boleia no carro (lençóis de água brutais, carros avariados por tudo o quanto era sitio e sem visibilidade). E era com cada flash que parecia estar rodeado de paparazzis


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Dez 2022 às 12:02)

Completamente escuro a sudoeste .


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Dez 2022 às 12:10)

Granizo!!!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (8 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

Trovão novamente, mas o pior já passou.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

por aqui tudo calmo, só 4.8mm, aqui a chuva forte ainda caiu mesmo antes da meia noite, portanto depois disso é regime aguaceiros, caiu um bem intenso às 10 e algo que até estava a dormir e acordei assustado tal foi o barulho da chuva, mas passou muito rápido, tudo calmo agora e parece que a próxima hora também, veremos o que reserva o resto da tarde


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 12:33)

Chuva forte acompanhada de granizo e trovoada em Coimbra há momentos.


----------



## RStorm (8 Dez 2022 às 12:34)

Bom dia

Os aguaceiros e a trovoada cessaram pouco depois do meu último post.
Felizmente por aqui foi um noite "pacifica" de temporal, a fazer lembrar outro evento semelhante que tivemos em Dezembro de 2010, para quem ainda se lembra 
Lamentável os estragos que houve por toda a Lisboa e a vitima mortal 

O evento rendeu até agora *9,3 mm *(*8,1 mm *ontem e *1,2 mm *hoje). 
Os valores podem estar um pouco inflacionados devido ao vento forte de sul, tal como já tinha referido aqui no fórum há uns tempos atrás 

Por agora, a manhã segue com boas abertas e células no horizonte, sendo que uma delas trouxe uns belos _mammatus_ 
Parece que vamos ter um periodo de acalmia, mas para logo à noite está previsto um novo agravamento 

Extremos de ontem: *10,2ºC **/ **16,9ºC **/ **8,1 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *13,9ºC *
T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 13:44)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Completamente escuro a sudoeste .


Estava assim








Foto da página Bestweather, sem autor identificado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui tudo tranquilo,  ontem choveu bem com a passagem da frente fria ,  terminando o dia com acumulado de 19.3mm , o pós-frontal durante a madrugada acumulou até ao momento 12.9mm ! Vamos ver como corre a lotaria no resto do dia! Dezembro segue a tónica dos últimos meses, e deverá terminar dentro da média,
por aqui a seca já é uma miragem, contudo ontem as ribeiras ainda não corriam , mas isso irá acontecer com naturalidade nós próximos tempos com a CC atingida nesta altura    Olhando para os valores de precipitação atingidos em Lisboa durante o dia de ontem em tão pouco tempo, acho que podemos estar agradecidos de as coisas terem corrido tão bem, e neste momento termos apenas 1 morte a lamentar! Cheguei a temer uma situação bem mais grave 

Continuação de bons eventos a todos


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 15:10)

Boas,

O dia segue calmo, com céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, temperatura amena, o único destaque vai para a intensificação do vento desde o final da manhã.

Acumulado de hoje segue nos *5.11 mm*, o último aguaceiro ocorreu por volta das 8h.

18.8ºC, vento moderado de S.

Pressão atmosférica com ligeiras oscilações, mas abaixo da barreira dos 1000 hPa (995.63 hPa), o que não é muito habitual por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2022 às 15:25)

Shelf Cloud na Lourinhã:


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

Aqui o dia vai passando e apenas ocorreu um aguaceiro que rendeu 1mm...acumulado desde as 00h 9,0mm 
 Tempo bem ameno 17,3°C e pressão nos raríssimos 997,9hpa


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2022 às 15:35)

Nada a apontar por aqui desde ontem, vejo células a passar e alguns cirrus já no céu. 

Amanhã temos o "landfall" da tempestade não nomeada.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 15:55)




----------



## Geopower (8 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

Em Glória do Ribatejo tarde de céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de SW.
Bastante escuro a norte:




A SE:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uma manhã calma, cai um aguaceiro fortíssimo por Carnaxide neste preciso momento.


----------



## Hugo (8 Dez 2022 às 16:25)

Volta a chover na Amadora.. Nuvem em direção a Lisboa/Este


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro fraco


Em Coruche foi mais forte, está muitas poças água recentes


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 16:47)

E acabou de cair a primeira e ao mesmo tempo enorme chuvada do dia...que já parou! Foi curta e intensa!
Céu a perder os tons de azul e a ficar mais nublado, deduzo que a "festa" esteja quase a começar...esperemos que seja só uma amaostra de ontem...
Só para terem noção do que aconteceu ontem, tenho uma pequena varanda nas parte de trás da casa, e tenho vasos com flores...
Choveu tanto que até arrancou terra dos vasos que foi projetada contra a parede e acabei com a parede branca cheia de terra, a 20 ou 30 centímetros de distancia dos vasos!
Hoje fui ver uma das tampas de esgoto, aqui atrás de casa, que alguém voltou de um lado para o outro, mas trocou a coisa e colocou ao contrário do que é suposto ficar, e ao ver aquilo que nem consigo sequer mexer com o pé, pensei como é que foi possível aquilo ontem andar a "dançar" de um lado para o outro, em cima  da força da água, aquilo é ferro maciço!


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 16:48)

TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Depois de uma manhã calma, cai um aguaceiro fortíssimo por Carnaxide neste preciso momento.


o mesmo que aqui...


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2022 às 17:09)

Enorme chuvada aqui pela Azambuja e houve um trovão forte mas isolado!


----------



## casr26 (8 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

Chove amiúde pelo Oeste...final da manhã com alguns aguaceiros e sol a aparecer a espaços de forma mais ou menos envergonhada...vamos ver o que a noite reserva para o distrito de Lisboa, mas deverá ser tudo mais calmo exceptuando o intervalo entre as 0h e as 3h.


----------



## Geopower (8 Dez 2022 às 17:20)

Começa  a chover fraco. Trovão audível à poucos minutos.
Bastante escuro  a NW e W:






A SW:


----------



## lsalvador (8 Dez 2022 às 17:20)

Por Tomar conta-se com 29mm e Coruche com 42,9mm


----------



## JCARL (8 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

casr26 disse:


> Chove amiúde pelo Oeste...final da manhã com alguns aguaceiros e sol a aparecer a espaços de forma mais ou menos envergonhada...vamos ver o que a noite reserva para o distrito de Lisboa, mas deverá ser tudo mais calmo exceptuando o intervalo entre as 0h e as 3h.


Esperamos que sim!


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

E já foi mudado o aviso...
Precipitação - Laranja [ 09 Dez 00:00 - 09 Dez 09:00 ]​Precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada e de rajadas fortes de vento.
Isto vai mudando, porque depois de casa arrombada, trancas á porta...
Agora passou para dia 8 , a partir das 21,.34...gosto do pormenor dos minutos...


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2022 às 17:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Estava assim



Convém sempre dizer de onde se tira as fotos, já que não são tuas.


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 18:01)

Boa noite.
Depois da fenomenal "rega" de ontem, o dia de hoje só rendeu (até agora) 4.2mm.


----------



## FJC (8 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

Boa noite.
Por são Pedro de Moel á mais de meia hora que chove forte.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 18:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Brutal chuvada por São Martinho do Porto...vai haver estragos. Torrencial!





jamestorm disse:


> O que está acontecer aqui por São Martinho do porto é brutal ...peso de água há mais de meia hora. Já tocaram os bombeiros a parte baixa da vila está alagada!





jamestorm disse:


> Impressionante, os valores de precipitação por aqui devem ser brutais - São Martinho do Porto



È pena não haver estações mais perto, pois a única na zona é a nordeste, Quinta das Hortas,  e os cerca de *31 mm em cerca de três horas* parecem-me insuficientes face aos relatos. Estações à volta de São Martinho têm acumulados do dia (manhã principalmente) entre os 25 mm e os 35 mm aproximadamente. Falta uma estação mesmo aí.



DaniFR disse:


> Estava assim



 estão aí umas formações na base das nuvens muito interessantes. Consegues publicar as imagens um pouco maiores? Talvez um vídeo, se tiveres feito (complicado a guiar, "não tente isto em casa", só se levar passageiro).


----------



## LMMS (8 Dez 2022 às 18:29)

Tiradas na Parede às 16h00 depois de vir de Alcântara, onde fui limpar a Barbearia do meu Pai na Rua Vieira da Silva.
Na marginal levei com uma chuvada, mas foi de curta duração.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Penso que esta vai deixar estragos em Lisboa e deverá ganhar força ao chegar perto do Continente como todas as outras que vêm como verde e ganham ecos amarelos. Será a 1a a bater na AML depois do episodio de ontem. Sorte será a baixa mar.





Traz também muita atividade elétrica.. 




Não percebo puto de meteorologia e consigo ver isto, veremos o que se passará daqui a 1h...


----------



## LMMS (8 Dez 2022 às 18:42)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Penso que esta vai deixar estragos em Lisboa e deverá ganhar força ao chegar perto do Continente como todas as outras que vêm como verde e ganham ecos amarelos. Será a 1a a bater na AML depois do episodio de ontem. Sorte será a baixa mar.
> 
> Ver anexo 3192
> 
> ...


Ontem à noite também estava maré baixa e foi o que se viu.
O mar está bastante alto mesmo em maré Baixa.
Esperemos que não aconteça o mesmo.


----------



## Tyna (8 Dez 2022 às 19:28)

casr26 disse:


> Chove amiúde pelo Oeste...final da manhã com alguns aguaceiros e sol a aparecer a espaços de forma mais ou menos envergonhada...vamos ver o que a noite reserva para o distrito de Lisboa, mas deverá ser tudo mais calmo exceptuando o intervalo entre as 0h e as 3h.


ai hoje havia a feira dos pinhões.. chove quase sempre


----------



## Microburst (8 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

Boa noite. Já se notam ocasionalmente relâmpagos longínquos a Sudoeste e Oeste, ainda sobre o mar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 19:40)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Penso que esta vai deixar estragos em Lisboa e deverá ganhar força ao chegar perto do Continente como todas as outras que vêm como verde e ganham ecos amarelos. Será a 1a a bater na AML depois do episodio de ontem. Sorte será a baixa mar.



Esperemos que passe rápido, mas é forte, sim:










Esta linha está assinalada na carta e bem visível na imagem de satélite. Quanto à oclusão, não consigo identificá-la na imagem, talvez a linha que assinalei a roxo.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

Relâmpagos visíveis a Oeste.   
Vem aí carga.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2022 às 19:51)

Boas,

O radar está valente.
Tudo à janela.


----------



## LMMS (8 Dez 2022 às 19:54)

Já se ouve ao longe na Parede, está vai ser brava!


----------



## Tyna (8 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

tão lindo... ou talvez não


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

TiagoLC disse:


> Relâmpagos visíveis a Oeste.
> Vem aí carga.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O radar está valente.
> Tudo à janela.



Prontos?!


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2022 às 19:59)

Boas,


63 mm ontem, foi chover até mais não... Chovia forte, era só água a escorrer nas ruas, fiz um vídeo, mas ficou com o som da televisão 

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 19:59)

Movimento geral para ENE, toca a toda a AML. (Não) gosto especialmente daquela célula mais a sul...


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 20:01)

Esta é capaz de passar ao lado (de Almada)


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 20:02)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 63 mm ontem, foi chover até mais não... Chovia forte, era só água a escorrer nas ruas, fiz um vídeo, mas ficou com o som da televisão
> ...


É algo que não se possa ouvir?... Tira-lhe o som


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Estou numa zona com vista desimpedida para oeste mas não trouxe máquina e tenho o telemóvel com 19% de bateria.   
Já se ouvem trovões graves.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 20:08)

lá vamos nós de novo    espero que não tão grave como a última noite...


----------



## Iuri (8 Dez 2022 às 20:08)

Esta vem a caminho… vejo imensos relâmpagos ao largo de Cascais


----------



## Iuri (8 Dez 2022 às 20:12)

Previsão para os próximos minutos… Sintra/Cascais/Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 20:13)

Os relâmpagos cessaram mas a linha já entrou em terra. O ar ficou mais frio, vem aí a chuva.


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2022 às 20:13)

João Pedro disse:


> É algo que não se possa ouvir?... Tira-lhe o som


Poder pode, mas como era a novela, deve haver problema lol por causa dos direitos de autor...

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 20:13)

Relâmpagos bem visíveis daqui de longe, da Póvoa de Santa iria












Já chegou ao litoral oeste de Cascais:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2022 às 20:20)

remember disse:


> Poder pode, mas como era a novela, deve haver problema lol por causa dos direitos de autor...
> 
> Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


Então se tiveres mesmo muita vontade de partilhar com a malta, tira-lhe o som, há umas apps que fazem isso


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 20:20)

Afinal os relâmpagos continuam a ONO, mas mais espaçados. Ouvem-se os trovões, ainda longínquos.


----------



## Tyna (8 Dez 2022 às 20:21)

StormRic disse:


> Relâmpagos bem visíveis daqui de longe, da Póvoa de Santa iria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vem mesmo na minha direcção


----------



## Iuri (8 Dez 2022 às 20:22)

Isto a chegar e as televisões sem avisos, sem nada…


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

StormRic disse:


> Esperemos que passe rápido, mas é forte, sim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado Storm! Só para confirmar, na carta, estas entradas com muita chuva são normalmente assinaladas com a linha ou com a linha com triângulos?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 20:25)

Iuri disse:


> Isto a chegar e as televisões sem avisos, sem nada…


Sou um nabo que não percebe nada disto e fiz a previsão do mesmo á mais de 1h, também não entendo como é que nada nem ninguém na TV prepara as pessoas pars eventos destes...


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2022 às 20:26)

Hoje, finalmente com a humidade a descer...e algum tempo mais abafado, abri as janelas todas durante o dia, 18.5°C de máxima e 13.2°C de mínima, destaque também para a pressão que se mantém nos 996/997 hpa.

6 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2022 às 20:27)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sou um nabo que não percebe nada disto e fiz a previsão do mesmo á mais de 1h, também não entendo como é que nada nem ninguém na TV prepara as pessoas pars eventos destes...


Alerta laranja apartir das 21h

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## casr26 (8 Dez 2022 às 20:27)

Tyna disse:


> ai hoje havia a feira dos pinhões.. chove quase sempre


Sim, a tradição cumpriu-se mais um ano, com uns belos "aguaceiros" a abençoar o evento


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 20:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Obrigado Storm! Só para confirmar, na carta, estas entradas com muita chuva são normalmente assinaladas com a linha ou com a linha com triângulos?


Esta é uma linha de instabilidade, portanto assinalada nas cartas por uma linha. A linha com triângulos representa uma frente fria.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Dez 2022 às 20:31)

O dia de hoje já foi bem mais calmo, com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros pela madrugada e durante a tarde.
Acumulado até agora de *7,4 mm.*

Há momentos eram visíveis vários relâmpagos para oeste, mas ainda não ouvi qualquer trovão.
Ainda não chove, mas não deve faltar muito...

14°C
Vento fraco


----------



## casr26 (8 Dez 2022 às 20:33)

Bem...ainda vou a tempo de ir fumar o cigarro e beber o café no quintal...vamos lá ver se já se vislumbra algum aparato no horizonte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Há uns 15 minutos ouvi um estrondo bem isolado e algo afastado - na altura ignorei mas agora penso que tenha sido um trovão. Entretanto ouvi outro trovão agora mesmo, há instantes. Eles _andem_ aí, os aguaceiros... 

Ainda não chove, mas não tarda muito deve chover bem. Durante a tarde ainda chegou a cair um ou outro aguaceiro, mas nada de anormal. Veremos como corre esta noite!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Esta é uma linha de instabilidade, portanto assinalada nas cartas por uma linha. A linha com triângulos representa uma frente fria.


E a linha com triângulos é círculos? Obrigado, fica mais fácil de as ler assim!


----------



## remember (8 Dez 2022 às 20:36)

Aí vem ela...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 20:37)

Chove bem. Pingas grossas.   
Há 10 minutos que não se veem relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 20:38)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Obrigado Storm! Só para confirmar, na carta, estas entradas com muita chuva são normalmente assinaladas com a linha ou com a linha com triângulos?


Só linha.


Pedro Mindz disse:


> E a linha com triângulos é círculos? Obrigado, fica mais fácil de as ler assim!


Frente oclusa, ou seja, toda a massa de ar quente do sector quente entre frentes já foi levantada da superfície, a frente fria atingiu a quente.

Entretanto, é Colares que recebe a reactivação eléctrica da célula, ajuda da Serra de Sintra claro.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Dez 2022 às 20:41)

Felizmente o que aí vem não será nada de perto do que se viveu ontem 
Ao contrario do inicio das chuvas de ontem, hoje não sopra vento. Parece tudo mais "estável".
Vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 20:43)

Lá vai a Póvoa de Sto Adrião inundar outra vez... 






Parece-me que esta a sudoeste do Cabo Espichel é para Setúbal:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

Já chove com intensidade por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 20:53)

Trovão intenso agora mesmo! Fogo!!! 

PS: Chuva torrencial neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 20:54)

Esta linha nunca será igual ou pior que a de ontem. A componente de oeste é muito mais evidente hoje e a linha vai seguir caminho para o interior rapidamente.
Trovão forte e perto há um minuto atrás. Vai chovendo bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 20:57)

Diria que acabou de cair o trovão mais intenso deste evento até ao momento. Que brutalidade!


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 20:58)

Trovoada em aproximação.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (8 Dez 2022 às 20:59)

Troveja e chovem em em Almada, agora. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (8 Dez 2022 às 21:00)

videos!!


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 21:00)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Trovão intenso agora mesmo! Fogo!!!
> 
> PS: Chuva torrencial neste momento.


Ouviu-se aqui!!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 21:01)

Por aqui ainda chove fraco fraquinho e duvido que chegue cá alguma coisa, a frente perde força ao tocar no chão em Almada...


----------



## Luis Martins (8 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Costa da Caparica:
> 
> 
> Alcântara:





Charneca Mundial disse:


> Diria que acabou de cair o trovão mais intenso deste evento até ao momento. Que brutalidade!


Este meteu respeito!!


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Tirando três trovões, nada de anormal por aqui. 
Chuva moderada e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Chove agora com uma intensidade bem grande neste momento... O acumulado já se encontra entre 5 a 7 mm nas estações em redor e vai subir bem!


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Ora e ai está ela por aqui novamente...primeiro relâmpago e trovão á 15 minutos, e voltou a chover com intensidade,  já existem novamente uns carreirinhos de água novamente aqui na estrada de trás...
Mas foi mesmo só um relâmpago até agora!
Update: ainda não parou de chover, mas agora de forma fraca, sem trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 21:11)

Chove fraco, a linha está a passar.
*13,2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 21:15)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Diria que acabou de cair o trovão mais intenso deste evento até ao momento. Que brutalidade!





Luis Martins disse:


> Este meteu respeito!!



Este?


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

Um dos ecos laranja da linha de instabilidade que passou, e já vai na lezíria, atingiu a Baixa de Lisboa, mas a passagem tem sido muito rápida por isso nada tem ocorrido de semelhante a ontem, longe disso.






Entretanto, há uma linha de células que tem trajectória a passar em Setúbal/Tróia:











Com alguma actividade eléctrica persistente que já traz desde há pelo menos três horas à medida que se vem aproximando:


----------



## fhff (8 Dez 2022 às 21:33)

Sintra, Mafra chuva intensa na última hora, com bastante actividade eléctrica. Saí há 1 hora tinha 1 mm, agora levo 11 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 21:34)

Há pouco na SIC Notícias: Recordes máximos quebrados ontem em Lisboa:
*- 17,1 mm *em 10 minutos na estação da Tapada da Ajuda,
- *48 mm* em 1 hora;
- *77 mm* acumulados em 6 horas;
- *83 mm* em 9 horas;


----------



## DaniFR (8 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

MSantos disse:


> Convém sempre dizer de onde se tira as fotos, já que não são tuas.


Publiquei à pressa numa pausa do trabalho. Já editei a publicação. 
Foto da página Bestweather, sem autor identificado. 



StormRic disse:


> estão aí umas formações na base das nuvens muito interessantes. Consegues publicar as imagens um pouco maiores? Talvez um vídeo, se tiveres feito (complicado a guiar, "não tente isto em casa", só se levar passageiro).


----------



## Ricardo Saraiva (8 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

Iuri disse:


> Isto a chegar e as televisões sem avisos, sem nada…


Que implementem o Cell Broadcast como nos outros Países para alertas que são bem mais eficazes e eficientes, complementando com outros canais, TV, Rádio, Painéis de Informação, etc.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

Depois da minha última mensagem a chuva parou. Entretanto voltou a chover bem, e desta vez parece que vai chover por mais tempo...


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 21:52)

chove moderado aqui


----------



## ota (8 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Chove moderadamente em Tomar


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2022 às 22:09)

Vem aí mais .... (imagem Eumetsat - está indicado na tabela à direita - das 22:00)


----------



## Rapido (8 Dez 2022 às 22:15)

Em Setúbal chove moderado há uns 10/15 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Dez 2022 às 22:22)

Tudo calmo por aqui. Vai ser uma noite tranquila.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje, tiradas aqui na zona, com especial publicidade ao Tony Carreira.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (8 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

Ricardo Saraiva disse:


> Que implementem o Cell Broadcast como nos outros Países para alertas que são bem mais eficazes e eficientes, complementando com outros canais, TV, Rádio, Painéis de Informação, etc.



Hahaha! Grande Ricardo! Vais levar esta "saga" até ao fim!  E tens toda a razão.


----------



## meko60 (8 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Não chove agora, o acumulado vai nos 9,4mm.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 22:37)

Rapido disse:


> Em Setúbal chove moderado há uns 10/15 minutos.








Estejam atentos aí em Setúbal e áreas envolventes. A noite e madrugada vão ser longas...


----------



## CapitaoChuva (8 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Estejam atentos aí em Setúbal e áreas envolventes. A noite e madrugada vão ser longas...



Aqui para a minha zona, o que prevês?


----------



## dr.gigabyte (8 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Grande festa eléctrica em Setubal!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

Chove com grande intensidade há já um bom tempinho. Nada de trovoada neste momento, contudo!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 22:54)

Por mim podia continuar a chover como tem estado nos últimos 30 minutos, moderado mas sem grandes exageros. Top.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

Noite à moda antiga lá fora    Muita precitação convetiva, vento , mas tudo dentro do parâmetros normais como se quer  Acumulado segue  nos 21.9mm


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

dr.gigabyte disse:


> Grande festa eléctrica em Setubal!



Espectacular mesmo, a maior trovoada concentrada deste evento, tardou mas chegou. Estejam alerta.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

Acompanhem em direto no  Portinho da Arrábida, muita trovoada e chuva


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular mesmo, a maior trovoada concentrada deste evento, tardou mas chegou. Estejam alerta.



E vem lá mais


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Noite à moda a antiga lá fora    Muita precitação convetiva, vento , mas tudo dentro do parâmetros normais como se quer  Acumulado segue  nos 21.9mm



Atenção: o que se passa aí em Azeitão ou Sesimbra não é exemplo do que se passa agora na área nascente de Setúbal!


----------



## tucha (8 Dez 2022 às 23:05)

Por aqui tudo calmo, não  sei se vamos ter animação  de madrugada mas neste exacto momento, nem chuva, nem vento, nem trovoada...nada.
Prevê-se alguma coisa para Lisboa para as proximas horas?


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

Finalmente uma trovoada digna de registo, arrisco a dizer a mais forte do Ano em Setúbal e nem passou bem em cima da cidade... Acumulados até agora 21,4mm e os clarões continuam mais distantes agora


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (8 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Em Setúbal uma bela noite de chuva acompanhada de trovoada, excelente por duas razões: para a rega e para secar muitos choradinhos  Há secas que eu adoro.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2022 às 23:14)

chove moderado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

Esta última hora tem sido uma maravilha por aqui: bastante precipitação, mas não tão intensa como ontem, o que é ótimo para os campos. Os acumulados ainda não são elevados mas aumentaram bastante na última hora: 
- Vale de Cavala: 5,84 mm
- Vale Rosal: 7,39 mm
- Colégio Campo de Flores: 8,31 mm
- Lagoa de Albufeira: 14,99 mm

Continua a chover bem neste momento e o último trovão que ouvi foi há já mais de uma hora.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

CapitaoChuva disse:


> Aqui para a minha zona, o que prevês?



Basicamente, por enquanto, em São Martinho vai passar aquilo que vier de Peniche, ou seja, de uma direcção SW-NE. Nessa direcção, para já, não se vêem células com grande intensidade, vai chover moderado durante pelo menos durante uma hora quando começar, e deve estar mesmo a começar.

Adiante virão células ou nascerão células naquele grupo com ecos pontualmente pelo menos amarelo. È uma lotaria apanhar com uma delas, ou seja chuva forte mas de curta duração.









Notar que aquele eco amarelo às 23:00 formou-se rapidamente, talvez passe ao largo e atinja só a Nazaré, mas pode expandir-se mais para terra e atingir mesmo São Martinho.


----------



## ThunderFreak (8 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Fica mais um registo - Quinta do Conde


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Começa de novo a chover no litoral sintrense ( imagem 22:15)


----------



## Mammatus (8 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

O serão segue com chuva, mas tudo dentro da normalidade. 

A trovoada andou próxima por volta das 21h, mas acabou por fugir para outras bandas. Esta noite foi a vez de Setúbal ter o seu momento de protagonismo.

Até ao momento o acumulado diário segue nos *13.41 mm* (+8.30 mm desde o início da noite).

Veremos as próximas horas com o comboio de células em redor do centro da depressão, o qual deverá entrar no território amanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção: o que se passa aí em Azeitão ou Sesimbra não é exemplo do que se passa agora na área nascente de Setúbal!



Tranquilo Ricardo, falei de forma mais leviana porque tinha conhecimento que o núcleo mais intenso estava a passar a sul da cidade    Por Azeitão acumulado segue nos 25.4 mm   Hoje deve ficar por aqui, vamos ver o que rende o dia de amanhã


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Em Setúbal uma bela noite de chuva acompanhada de trovoada, excelente por duas razões: para a rega e para secar muitos choradinhos  Há secas que eu adoro.


Em vez de mandar bocas mande dados e registos do tempo que é para isso que o fórum existe... Passar bem.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

GSM2046 disse:


> Começa de novo a chover no litoral sintrense ( imagem 22:15)


A imagem é das 23:15. Essas células não têm trovoada até agora detectada pelo IPMA.


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

10.4mm


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 00:16)

Acumulados de dias 7 e 8, nas estações da Clima-AML:

14,2 mm +45,0 mm  V.F.Xira
37,4 mm +27,2 mm  Mafra
39,4 mm +11,8 mm  Sintra
98,0 mm +15,4 mm  Amadora
90,0 mm +17,8 mm  Odivelas
91,0 mm +16,0 mm  Loures
90,6 mm +18,4 mm  Lisboa
47,0 mm +12,8 mm  Cascais
64,0 mm +11,6 mm  Oeiras
20,4 mm + 8,8 mm  Montijo
15,2 mm + 9,0 mm  Barreiro
41,8 mm +12,6 mm  Seixal
32,2 mm +16,8 mm  Moita
11,4 mm +23,6 mm  Palmela
14,8 mm +25,4 mm  Sesimbra
13,0 mm +28,0 mm  Setúbal


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 00:19)

Chove forte por Carnaxide neste momento.


----------



## LMMS (9 Dez 2022 às 00:32)

11.50 mm em 30 minutos na Parede e continua....


----------



## luisf662 (9 Dez 2022 às 00:36)

Chuva forte por Sacavem neste momento.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-X306F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jopiro (9 Dez 2022 às 00:42)

Isto está muito instável, as células mudam de verde para laranja em 5 minutos. Aqui pelo Lumiar aguaceiros fortes mas felizmente rápidos.
Estou a ouvir o APP do aeroporto e não tem avisos à navegação aérea e o QNG está a 998 Hpa.
Saudações a todos.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 00:46)

Chuva forte a persistir mais nos últimos minutos...
Já temos lençóis de água nas estradas novamente.
Edit: Torrencial agora!


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 00:59)

recomeça a chover aqui, e uma chuvinha boa


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 01:07)

As células mal entram em terra ganham pujança.
Está tudo mais calmo mas mantém-se a chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

Trovoada no Montijo! Vai chovendo bem há já pelo menos uma hora.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

Trovoada a sul do Montijo 

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 02:17)

despeço me com chuva moderada persistente


----------



## Busorganist (9 Dez 2022 às 02:34)

2h32 da manhã, uma bela flashada cujo trovão foi audível durante perto de 20segundos. Que maravilha...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2022 às 02:36)

Isto está surreal por aqui. Neste momento não chove grande coisa, mas está um constante pano de fundo com trovões ao longe ao ponto de parecer um barulho de aviões constante e depois um ou outro trovão por vezes bem intenso e prolongado - e isto há pelo menos uns 30 minutos seguidos.  

Entretanto voltou a chover novamente. 

PS: Chuva torrencial agora.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (9 Dez 2022 às 02:51)

StormRic disse:


> Basicamente, por enquanto, em São Martinho vai passar aquilo que vier de Peniche, ou seja, de uma direcção SW-NE. Nessa direcção, para já, não se vêem células com grande intensidade, vai chover moderado durante pelo menos durante uma hora quando começar, e deve estar mesmo a começar.
> 
> Adiante virão células ou nascerão células naquele grupo com ecos pontualmente pelo menos amarelo. È uma lotaria apanhar com uma delas, ou seja chuva forte mas de curta duração.
> 
> ...


Bem. Que nível! Muito obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 02:57)

Busorganist disse:


> 2h32 da manhã, uma bela flashada cujo trovão foi audível durante perto de 20segundos. Que maravilha...



Aí está ela, bem à frente da praia do Meco, e forte.







Charneca Mundial disse:


> Isto está surreal por aqui. Neste momento não chove grande coisa, mas está um constante pano de fundo com trovões ao longe ao ponto de parecer um barulho de aviões constante e depois um ou outro trovão por vezes bem intenso e prolongado - e isto há pelo menos uns 30 minutos seguidos.
> 
> Entretanto voltou a chover novamente.
> 
> PS: Chuva torrencial agora.



O pano de fundo provém da contínua passagem das células daquela linha de instabilidade, gerada pela descida de ar estratosférico na esteira do_ jet_:











E a carta das 00h foi esta, a oclusão muito perto da costa, aliás pouco distinguível na imagem de satélite ou de radar entre as outras linhas de instabilidade.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 03:18)

E falta referir que a Arrábida criou ela própria o seu espectáculo "pirotécnico" entre a 1:30 e 1:40 mais precisamente.
Numa altura em que a linha de instabilidade se aproximou mais de Sesimbra, uma célula marginal apanhou a Serra do Risco e depois a própria Arrábida, o que lhe deu o impulso vertical suficiente para "explodir" ao passar a crista da Serra e descarregar sobre o S.Luís e Palmela:









Do grupo de descargas destaca-se esta...




... descarga que foi apanhada exactamente pela Quinta de S.Brás (N379, entre a Quinta do Anjo e  Palmela).

Foram estas as descargas bem audíveis e visíveis desde o Montijo ou Corroios, por exemplo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Dez 2022 às 04:04)

Que madrugada brutal Já me acordou 3 vezes, tem sido com cada estoiro  Acumulado segue nos 23.6mm desde a meia- noite


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 05:02)

Acumulados de ontem, dia 8, na RLC:


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 06:00)

Os acumulados nas cinco (seis) estações de referência nesta linha da Póvoa de Santa Iria podem surpreender:
Valores em mm nos três dias (7, 8 e hoje 9)
Vialonga: *97,5* ; *14,2* ; 9,4 (continua a chover)
Meteo Santa Iria: *50,7* ; *8,5* ; 6,7 - Santa Iria (nova): *62,7* ; *11,2* ; 8,4
Estacal: *76,7* ; *15,5* ; 7,1
S.João da Talha: *77,0* ; *7,9* ; 6,4
Sacavém: *64,0* ; *12,9* ; 9,9

Outras estações na área alargada, também da *bacia do Rio Trancão*:

Quinta Nova (Loures): *99,0* ; *12,2* ; 11,7
Sto.Ant.Cavaleiros (Flamenga): *96,7* ; *19,1 *; 11,2
Caneças: *102,4* ; *13,0 *; 10,4
Lumiar: *87,2* ; *15,2* ; 11,4
Ameixoeira: *106,9* ;* 15,9* ; 9,4
A-dos-Cãos: *120,4* ;* 30,0* ; 25,9
Ponte de Lousa: *90,7* ; *21,6* ; 22,6
Sto.Estevão das Galés: *64,8* ;* 18,0* ; 6,6
Montachique: *75,4* ;* 16,3* ; 4,7


----------



## jamestorm (9 Dez 2022 às 07:02)

Chuva forte aqui no alto Concelho de Alenquer, já vamos com *24,16mm* desde a meia noite.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Dez 2022 às 08:09)

Bom dia!

Noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje com chuva, por vezes forte, mas muito menos agressiva que na 4f. Alguma trovoada ontem por volta das 21h, mas durou pouco tempo.

Acumulados de 14,2 mm ontem.
Hoje até ao momento segue nos 14,3 mm


----------



## remember (9 Dez 2022 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Atenção ao troço, Carenque-Serra da Silveira-Belas, chuva torrencial, sargetas a saltar de novo e estradas que mais parecem rios, parecia que se repetia a quarta-feira quando fui para casa

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (9 Dez 2022 às 09:05)

Abrantes - 6.50mm ( o acumulado do mês é fraco 44.00mm )


----------



## jamestorm (9 Dez 2022 às 09:20)

srr disse:


> Abrantes - 6.50mm ( o acumulado do mês é fraco 44.00mm )


É pouco sim, esperava ver mais nessa zona que bem precisa.


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2022 às 09:55)

Boas!

Forte aguaceiro aqui em Rio Maior agora! 

Mas a noite não foi muito produtiva, ainda só 4,3mm hoje na estação do IPMA.


----------



## fhff (9 Dez 2022 às 10:04)

11 mm pelo Litoral Sintrense. O Lizandro, no Carvalhal (Cheleiros), já beijava a margem.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2022 às 10:10)

jamestorm disse:


> É pouco sim, esperava ver mais nessa zona que bem precisa.


Mais de 50% do concelho de Abrantes já atingiu a capacidade de campo; e o resto está acima de 81%.
Já não está, aparentemente, assim tão má a situação por Abrantes, portanto


----------



## Geopower (9 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Bom dia. Em Lisboa  inicio de manhã de céu nublado com abertas e períodos de  aguaceiros fracos.
Panorâmica a NW com arco-íris após a passagem de um aguaceiro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:28)

Aguaceiros fracos sempre a correr por aqui. 15,1ºC.

"Landfall" feito, 994,5 hPa no Cabo Raso às 05h. Flanco oeste da depressão tem zero atividade praticamente. 
Pausa agora na chuva até chegar a cut-off de domingo.

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:38)

aguaceiro forte!


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 11:48)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro forte!


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 12:02)

depois de passar a vista dele para o lado de Coruche


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

Mais imagens da zona de Ponte de Frielas e Flamenga, partilhadas pelos Bombeiros Voluntários de Loures.

250 chamadas resultando em 21 ocorrências, 110 bombeiros e 37 veículos empenhados. Resgatadas 80 pessoas, das quais 20 ficaram desalojadas, e ainda 10 animais.

O dia de ontem foi, todo ele, de muito trabalho, tal era a quantidade de água que havia para escoar e detritos para limpar.


----------



## fhff (9 Dez 2022 às 12:20)

Essa zona é sempre fustigada quando há este tipo de precipitação. O café debaixo do viaduto, perto do restaurante da Qta. do Almirante até tinha lá uma marcação das últimas cheias, se bem me lembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2022 às 12:21)

fhff disse:


> 11 mm pelo Litoral Sintrense. O Lizandro, no Carvalhal (Cheleiros), já beijava a margem.



Obrigado pelo relato,  isso confirma que a cascata de Anços deve estar violenta.


----------



## casr26 (9 Dez 2022 às 13:37)

Pelo Oeste vamos tendo por agora sol, final da manhã e madrugada com chuva continua mas agora com algumas tréguas, já deu para ver que a casa vai precisar de uma rectificação no telhado e vou aproveitar esta nesga...
Como diz um amigo meu já estou indeciso se estou a ganhar guelras ou musgo...a humidade nesta zona é uma barbaridade como sempre...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Dez 2022 às 13:39)

Por Coimbra vão se formando bastantes células de evolução.


----------



## RStorm (9 Dez 2022 às 13:58)

Boa Tarde

Mais uma bela noite de instabilidade com aguaceiros em geral moderados e trovoadas bem perto nos arredores 
Felizmente foi uma noite muito mais calma em todo o lado 

O acumulado de ontem subiu para os *3 mm *e o de hoje segue nos *5,4 mm*. 
Saudades de um Dezembro tão instável como este 

Neste momento sigo com boas abertas de sol, vento moderado de W e algumas células a passar ao lado. Não chove desde o meio da manhã. 
Vamos ver se cai mais alguma coisa durante a tarde, mas a tendência agora é para começar a diminuir de frequência. Também já fazia falta este solinho 

Extremos de ontem: *13,9ºC / 17,9ºC / 3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,5ºC *(ainda deve ser batida) 
T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 66%
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2022 às 15:02)

Assim está a lezíria de Loures

Foto de Pedro Romão


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 15:04)

DaniFR disse:


> Assim está a lezíria de Loures
> 
> Foto de Pedro Romão


Um belo exemplo de leito de cheia a ser usado com efeito. Não deixa de ser impressionante!


----------



## DaniFR (9 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Um belo exemplo de leito de cheia a ser usado com efeito. Não deixa de ser impressionante!


Exatamente. Tal como aquela zona de Águeda que inunda sempre e onde nem quer devia haver construções.

E normalmente estas são as zonas mais férteis para cultivo.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

DaniFR disse:


> Assim está a lezíria de Loures
> 
> Foto de Pedro Romão


Que foto espetacular!


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

Publico um vídeo do temporal da passada quarta-feira, por muito que gostemos, nós meteoloucos, destes eventos, mas desde que não provoquem estragos e principalmente vidas perdidas, talvez tenhamos de nos habituar a que estas ocorrências se tornem mais frequentes, 
eu próprio acabei por estar demasiado e perigosamente exposto, embora dentro do carro, mas......, quando estava perto do Cabo Raso encostado ao mar e sem que haja qualquer para-raios por perto, presumo que o farol deva ter um por motivos óbvios, e começou a trovejar, visível nos primeiros +-20 segundos do vídeo, não sei onde terá caído o raio, talvez num navio ancorado ao largo, mas que foi demasiado perto foi,
o resto foi a viagem pela marginal até Belém com uma pequena paragem, e pelas 22h hora de regressar a casa, com um dilúvio raramente visto, passando por Algés ( do lado do rio ), e CRIL


----------



## Tufao André (9 Dez 2022 às 15:26)

Um aguaceiro forte pelas 9h, ainda fez subir ligeiramente o acumulado do dia para *15,5 mm*.
Depois disso, pouco ou nada tem chovido. Os aguaceiros estão a diminuir de frequência e a seguir para o interior, dando algumas tréguas e bastantes abertas. Também é preciso...

Hoje não deve chover mais. Agora a próxima ronda deverá ser a partir do final da tarde de amanhã, estendo-se pela madrugada de domingo.

Em apenas 9 dias, o acumulado total do mês por aqui já vai nos *111,2 mm*!! Impressionante... E o que ainda vem lá, pelo menos até dia 16!


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2022 às 15:56)

Vitor TT disse:


> Publico um vídeo do temporal da passada quarta-feira, por muito que gostemos, nós meteoloucos, destes eventos, mas desde que não provoquem estragos e principalmente vidas perdidas, talvez tenhamos de nos habituar a que estas ocorrências se tornem mais frequentes,
> eu próprio acabei por estar demasiado e perigosamente exposto, embora dentro do carro, mas......, quando estava perto do Cabo Raso encostado ao mar e sem que haja qualquer para-raios por perto, presumo que o farol deva ter um por motivos óbvios, e começou a trovejar, visível nos primeiros +-20 segundos do vídeo, não sei onde terá caído o raio, talvez num navio ancorado ao largo, mas que foi demasiado perto foi,
> o resto foi a viagem pela marginal até Belém com uma pequena paragem, e pelas 22h hora de regressar a casa, com um dilúvio raramente visto, passando por Algés ( do lado do rio ), e CRIL



Registos impressionantes!


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 16:01)

A madrugada foi de muita chuva principalmente nas primeiras horas, trovoada também foi bem audível, o acumulado de hoje fica nos 27,2mm e o ano a 10mm dos 400mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Dez 2022 às 16:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Assim está a lezíria de Loures
> 
> Foto de Pedro Romão


Imagem de satélite do vale de Loures (de ontem, dia 8):





Comparação com imagem de há um mês:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 16:48)

TiagoLC disse:


> Imagem de satélite do vale de Loures (de ontem, dia 8):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A água a ir para norte, para o delta do Tejo ahah


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 17:50)

TiagoLC disse:


> Comparação com imagem de há um mês:



Excelente comparação, dá uma perfeita ideia da extensão e do que ainda terá que drenar pelo estreito vale de saída do Trancão.



guisilva5000 disse:


> A água a ir para norte, para o delta do Tejo ahah


Exactamente, porque a maré chega até V.F.Xira (verdadeira foz do rio), e nestes dias são marés de Lua cheia.


----------



## david 6 (9 Dez 2022 às 18:26)

acumulado hoje *18.8mm*


----------



## jamestorm (9 Dez 2022 às 18:54)

Total de hoje aqui em Alenquer a ficar nos *30,86mm* (rede Netatmo ). Muito mt fixe!


----------



## RStorm (9 Dez 2022 às 19:55)

Não choveu mais e a tarde foi soalheira e bastante agradável, com o céu a ficar quase limpo. 
Com o vento que esteve, foi bom de aproveitar para arejar a casa e tirar a humidade  

Extremos: *12,5ºC / 18,6ºC **/ **5,4 mm *

T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 81%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Deixo aqui o registo do Jamor, um dia e meio depois da enxurrada.

Primeiro sinal no vale de Belas nas plantas do leito, completamente atravessadas. Água deve ter estado, pelo menos, com mais um metro que na imagem. Também muita cana-do-reino já bem alta, esta praga nunca sai daqui... só com agricultura nas margens.






A descer o "eixo verde e azul", se bem que o azul do rio é mais castanho, a flora já começa a comer o passeio  :






A grade antes do túnel da estação de Queluz a reter todo o lixo, uma mini cascata artificial:






Já em Queluz, que belo som!


E os triângulos salvadores do paço de Queluz, não fosse isto lá se iam os azulejos todos do canal para o Tejo... (que mesmo assim devem ter ficado bem sujos)






A ribeira de Carenque (afluente) tinha um caudal muito parecido, pelo que é mais que normal que na zona a jusante, na Sr. da Rocha, o rio tenha mesmo saltado das margens. As grelhas fizeram o seu trabalho a conter o lixo, foram 100 mm na bacia toda do Jamor, mais que suficiente para acontecer uma tragédia. Em 2008, para inundar a bacia de Queluz e Belas, foram precisos 150 mm.


----------



## Stormlover (9 Dez 2022 às 20:05)

Brutais imagens da Várzea que ainda deve encaixar mais água se puder nos próximos dias, ver se dou lá um saltinho depois das próximas chuvas, estará mais cheio que o vídeo que cá meti ontem? Parece-me que poderá ficar 
Por aqui ontem na Caparica houve de novo mais chuva e trovoada, captei um relâmpago que meteu tudo de dia


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2022 às 22:41)

Precipitação forte e persistente causa centenas de ocorrências na região da Grande Lisboa


O mau tempo que se fez sentir na noite de quarta-feira, dia 7 de dezembro, e madrugada de quinta-feira, dia 8, provocou centenas de ocorrências e uma vítima mortal na região de Lisboa.

Segundo um primeiro balanço de ocorrências da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), do ponto de vista de ocorrências dos municípios mais afetados, há 12 no total na região da Grande Lisboa, quer na margem esquerda quer na margem direita do Rio Tejo, ou seja, no distrito de Lisboa e de Setúbal: Seixal com 17 ocorrências, Mafra com 20, Alenquer com 24, Vila Franca de Xira com 32, Cascais com 56, Odivelas com 61, Almada com 71, Loures com 77, Oeiras 79, Amadora com 103, Sintra com 157, e tendo se destacado o concelho de Lisboa com 334 ocorrências, o que perfaz um total a nível Nacional de pelo menos 1977 ocorrências desde o início desta situação meteorológica. Foram registadas também cerca de 10 ocorrências no distrito de Faro.

A maioria destas ocorrências dizem respeito a inundações da via urbana e inundações de habitações. Registou-se uma vítima mortal em Algés, no concelho de Oeiras, que se encontrava numa cave de uma casa que foi inundada. Várias pessoas ficaram durante algum tempo encurraladas em estabelecimentos comerciais e de restauração devido às inundações, e muitos veículos foram arrasados pela força da água. O Hospital São Francisco Xavier e o bloco de cirurgia do Hospital de Santa Cruz foram também afetados pelas chuvas. Dois centros comerciais no centro de Lisboa e na Avenida de Berna, bem como o aeroporto Humberto Delgado, sofreram também com as inundações.

Várias vias foram cortadas devido a inundações, nomeadamente, o IC20 no acesso à Costa da Caparica (distrito de Setúbal), a radial Benfica em ambos os sentidos (distrito de Lisboa). As vias-férreas ficaram com circulação interdita na linha do Norte entre Oriente e Alverca, e o acesso às estações, nomeadamente na linha de Cascais em Algés, linha de Sintra em Amadora e a linha de Cintura em Alcântara Terra e Campo Livre ficaram inundados.

A Proteção Civil aconselha às pessoas, enquanto a situação meteorológica perdurar, a não saírem de casa nos períodos de precipitação intensa, bem como às pessoas que vivem em zonas mais baixas e suscetíveis de sofrer inundação a procurarem abrigo nas zonas mais altas dos edifícios, e minimizem a entrada de água nas suas habitações.

Na sequência do alerta do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a proteção Civil emitiu para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém, Setúbal e Faro alerta laranja até às 14:00 de ontem, dia 8, enquanto Leiria, Beja, Évora e Portalegre estava em aviso amarelo. Segundo o IPMA, os distritos de Beja, Castelo Branco, Évora, Faro, Guarda, Leiria, Lisboa, Portalegre, Santarém, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu, mantêm-se em alerta amarelo relativamente a precipitação até às 06:00 do dia 11 de dezembro.


Fontes
ANEPC
IPMA
Observador
SIC Notícias





Foto: Leonardo Negrão / Global Imagens in Jornal de Notícias

Fica aqui a minha nota de pesar à vítima mortal e a todos os que sofreram diversos danos materiais ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

Boa noite pessoal,

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva, hoje à tarde já não choveu, e assim se deve manter até  a madrugada de Domingo    Acumulado diário de 30.2mm , e média de Dezembro praticamente feita! 90.9mm


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 23:12)

Acumulados dos três dias na rede Clima-AML:

14,2 +45,0 +25,2 =  84,4 mm V.F.Xira
37,4 +27,2 +14,4 =  79,0 mm Mafra
39,4 +11,8 +21,4 =  72,6 mm Sintra
*98,0 +15,4 +10,8 = 124,2 mm Amadora
90,0 +17,8 +16,0 = 123,8 mm Odivelas
91,0 +16,0 +18,0 = 125,0 mm Loures
90,6 +18,4 +13,0 = 122,0 mm Lisboa*
47,0 +12,8 +16,6 =  76,4 mm Cascais
64,0 +11,6 + 5,6 =  81,2 mm Oeiras
20,4 + 8,8 + 9,8 =  39,0 mm Montijo
15,2 + 9,0 + 6,6 =  30,8 mm Barreiro
41,8 +12,6 + 9,8 =  64,2 mm Seixal
32,2 +16,8 + 8,0 =  57,0 mm Moita
11,4 +23,6 +16,2 =  51,2 mm Palmela
14,8 +25,4 +17,2 =  57,4 mm Sesimbra
13,0 +28,0 +27,2 =  68,2 mm Setúbal

Pode dizer-se que o pólo do evento se localizou na bacia do Rio Trancão e na bacia praticamente toda urbanizada das ribeiras de Lisboa-cidade até Oeiras.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2022 às 23:14)

O dia acabou assim com 27,2mm e uma temperatura máxima de 19ºC, a tarde foi de sol e ainda deu para secar a roupa...
Agora estão 14,8ºC


----------



## remember (10 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

mais 12,4 mm no dia de ontem, máxima de 18.1ºC e mínima de 13.1ºC.

@StormRic a nova estação de Santa Iria é minha, está instalada em melhores condições e em campo aberto, recebendo vento de todos os quadrantes, a antiga (Meteo SIAZOIA) já se encontra no mesmo local ainda faltando a instalação do anemómetro e do pluviómetro para o mesmo mastro, tenho reparado no excesso de umas décimas nas máximas em relação à nova estação, deixando-me a dúvida se será problema do RS da netatmo ou da construção do sensor externo ser em alumínio.

Mas para ser sincero, nada mau para os primeiros dias, tenho de continuar a comparar.

Tenho esperado algum tempo para anunciar a compra da estação, para ver como eram os resultados, mas já tem o selo de qualidade.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 04:32)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> mais 12,4 mm no dia de ontem, máxima de 18.1ºC e mínima de 13.1ºC.
> 
> ...



 Eu calculava que teria que ser uma nova instalada por ti, a localização geográfica era a mesma.
Esta instalação está a dar bons resultados, especialmente na precipitação e vento.
Santa Iria está bem servida! Tenho pena de a estação aqui da Escola não ser acompanhada, a localização era muito boa mas o apoio do servidor e de quem olhe por ela deixa muito a desejar.


----------



## tucha (10 Dez 2022 às 12:22)

Dia excelente ontem por aqui, muito sol, e muito calor, com alguns desses fenómenos maravilhosos que são os arco iris...
É verdadeiramente impressionante a temperatura que esteve ontem considerando  que estamos no mês de Dezembro, já ando farta de trocar  de roupas (mais frescas, menos frescas, várias vezes) e atualmente voltei a andar com roupas de início de Outono e não de Inverno...o tempo está definitivamente louco!
Hoje acordámos por aqui com tudo nublado, mas não chove e a temperatura continua bem alta...
O que nos reserva o tempo para o resto do dia aqui para Lisboa e para o dia de amanha?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2022 às 12:53)

Boa tarde,
Depois de um dia ameno e agradável ontem, hoje a coisa vai agravar-se nas próximas horas. Ainda está céu pouco nublado por aqui, mas o "monstro" já é visível nas imagens de satélite. Veremos o quão intenso será este evento!


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2022 às 12:54)

Dia bem agradável com sol e temperatura bem amena nos 17,2ºC e sem vento, logo a noite já se vai fazer sentir o aproximar da forte frente fria que vai entrar ao inicio da madrugada.


----------



## AMFC (10 Dez 2022 às 13:35)

Desolação no Jamor, sra da Rocha.
Passadiços encerrados, a corrente arrastou as terras que serviam de suporte às estacas dos mesmos.
A tragédia em vidas humanas podia ter sido bem pior.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, nebulosidade típica associada às superfícies frontais quentes. Quanto mais lisa mais forte mas ainda distante.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Tarde tranquila. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW. Estação IPMA do Aeródromo de Santa Cruz  registava 15°C às 14h00.

Panorâmica a norte:




A SW:




Depressão Efrain muito cavada. Frente quente em aproximação: imagem de satélite GOES16. Fonte: https://pt.allmetsat.com/imagens/europa.php


----------



## Microburst (10 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

Boa tarde. Já chove por Almada.

Dados das 17h45: 14,3ºC, 1011,2hpa, 74% HR e o vento sopra fraco de Sul. Acumulados até ao momento 0,2mm.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2022 às 18:03)

Em Santa Cruz chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 18:19)

Chove em Lisboa (Saldanha). Ainda não acumula mas os pingos são moderados.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Dez 2022 às 18:24)

Aqui pela Amadora já vai chovendo quase à 1h, de forma fraca mas com pingos grossos. 
A frente quente chegou serena, por enquanto... Veremos como será o evento esta noite e madrugada! Toda a precaução é bem-vinda.

Vento fraco.
13°C actuais.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 18:43)

Mais do Jamor na Sr. da Rocha:



Altura da água parece mesmo ter sido 3 metros.


----------



## AJJ (10 Dez 2022 às 18:48)

Começam algumas linhas a cair bem grossas


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Dez 2022 às 19:19)

Acho que o IPMA devia colocar aviso laranja para Coimbra e Aveiro, pelas previsões do ECMWF será onde choverá mais.


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2022 às 19:59)

Boa noite.
Começou a cair alguma chuva, por enquanto fraca.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Tufao André disse:


> Aqui pela Amadora já vai chovendo quase à 1h, de forma fraca mas com pingos grossos.
> A frente quente chegou serena, por enquanto... Veremos como será o evento esta noite e madrugada! Toda a precaução é bem-vinda.
> 
> Vento fraco.
> 13°C actuais.


Ontem o MetOffice previa duas frentes quentes. Efectivamente passou a primeira, muito fraca, mas é evidente no radar:






Quanto à segunda frente quente, integrando o sistema frontal em rápida aproximação, às 18:00 ainda estava algo longe da costa:






Na imagem de satélite e massas de ar é difiícil de encontrar frentes quentes pois estão normalmente sob uma extensa camada de nuvens altas, quer adiante quer na retaguarda:


----------



## RStorm (10 Dez 2022 às 20:15)

Boa noite 

O dia apresentou-se ameno e encoberto, com boas abertas até meio da manhã. 
Tem estado a pingar desde o final do dia. 

Mais uma madrugada bastante chuvosa e instável a caminho. Desde que não venha fazer estragos, pode vir à vontade  

Extremos até agora: *12,0ºC / 16,9ºC *

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

Off-topic: esta é a posição prevista das frentes para a meia-noite de hoje, com frente quente do sistema frontal quase na costa da AML.







E está assinalada na carta de previsão a fraca frente quente que entretanto já passou na AML, com acumulados irrisórios, máximos de 0,6 mm em Mafra, Sintra, Amadora, Odivelas e Loures.





Rede AML, até às 20:00

 0,6 mm Mafra
 0,6 mm Sintra
 0,6 mm Amadora
 0,6 mm Odivelas
 0,6 mm Loures
 0,4 mm Lisboa
 0,4 mm Cascais
 0,2 mm Oeiras
 0,2 mm Montijo
 0,2 mm Barreiro
 0,4 mm Seixal
 0,2 mm Moita
 0,2 mm Palmela
 0,4 mm Sesimbra
 0,4 mm Setúbal


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

Deixou 1 mm na minha estação de Sintra.


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2022 às 20:24)

boa noite,

aqui, um pouco de chuvisco durante um pouco menos de uma hora (0,8mm)
Sao Martinho do Porto 0.5mm
Salir do Porto 1.2mm


----------



## Stormlover (10 Dez 2022 às 20:45)

O céu encobriu ao longo do dia, estando ao final da tarde com uma cor "feia e monótona ", muito calmo contrastando com a previsão para logo à noite. Chove moderado neste momento. 
Como devem imaginar será uma noite difícil de dormir, o GFS carregou na última saída o vento... vamos ver como corre aqui pela Caparica. Finalmente uma boa ventania  .

Aqui deixo o cenário ao final do dia de hoje, e sim vou gravar o pico do temporal logo por aqui


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2022 às 22:03)

Chove com mais intensidade, levo 1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (10 Dez 2022 às 22:08)

vai chovendo persistente mas de forma em geral fraca como esperado antes da meia noite


----------



## fhff (10 Dez 2022 às 22:15)

2,1 mm acumulados. Cai fraca mas persistentemente.


----------



## JCARL (10 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

AMFC disse:


> Desolação no Jamor, sra da Rocha.
> Passadiços encerrados, a corrente arrastou as terras que serviam de suporte às estacas dos mesmos.
> A tragédia em vidas humanas podia ter sido bem pior.


É o problema de se ter infraestruturas em leito de cheia!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 22:28)

Acumulados muito homogéneos, característicos de precipitação estratificada, não convectiva:

Rede AML às 22:00

 2,2 mm Mafra
 2,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
 2,6 mm Amadora
 2,4 mm Odivelas
*3,0 mm Loures*
 2,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
 2,4 mm Cascais
 2,0 mm Oeiras
 1,8 mm Montijo
 2,0 mm Barreiro
 2,2 mm Seixal Santa Marta
 2,0 mm Moita
 2,0 mm Palmela
 2,8 mm Sesimbra Quinta do Conde
 2,6 mm Setúbal Estação C.F.

Alcochete, Almada e V.F.Xira com problema no pluviómetro


----------



## LMMS (10 Dez 2022 às 22:28)

O pior vai começar agora.
O norte primeiro e depois gradualmente até ao sul, todo o país vai ver grandes chuvadas.


----------



## Squirrel (10 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Depois de um dia ameno e agradável ontem, hoje a coisa vai agravar-se nas próximas horas. Ainda está céu pouco nublado por aqui, mas o "monstro" já é visível nas imagens de satélite. Veremos o quão intenso será este evento!



Desde as 10h30 de hoje que o ipma tem estado a gravar imagens de radar a cada 10 minutos... Estranho por não ser costume, pelo menos recentemente, embora ache que o faziam no passado.


----------



## Geopower (10 Dez 2022 às 22:34)

Em Santa Cruz noite segue com chuva fraca.


----------



## Bruno Palma (10 Dez 2022 às 22:37)

Squirrel disse:


> O ipma tem estado a gravar imagens de radar a cada 10 minutos... Estranho por não ser costume, pelo menos recentemente.


É porque os 3 radares do continente estão operacionais, quando um falha a imagens (não no dinâmico) passam para de 30 a 30 minutos, o de Loulé esteve off durante algum tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

Boa noite.
Vai chovendo bem por aqui. *4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 22:48)

Squirrel disse:


> Desde as 10h30 de hoje que o ipma tem estado a gravar imagens de radar a cada 10 minutos... Estranho por não ser costume, pelo menos recentemente, embora ache que o faziam no passado.





Bruno Palma disse:


> É porque os 3 radares do continente estão operacionais, quando um falha a imagens (não no dinâmico) passam para de 30 a 30 minutos, o de Loulé esteve off durante algum tempo



As imagens dos radares individuais são normalmente sempre de 10 em 10 minutos, mesmo quando um ou dois estão inoperacionais. Basta ver os filmes que tenho feito desde há anos. Não sei se estarei a perceber bem a que se referem as vossas mensagens.


----------



## Bruno Palma (10 Dez 2022 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> As imagens dos radares individuais são normalmente sempre de 10 em 10 minutos, mesmo quando um ou dois estão inoperacionais. Basta ver os filmes que tenho feito desde há anos. Não sei se estarei a perceber bem a que se referem as vossas mensagens.


*Estou a falar desta imagem de radar*


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2022 às 22:54)

Alenquer vai caindo e a acumular *2,5mm* até agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

Chove de forma fraca há já várias horas, mas na última hora intensificou-se. Os acumulados andam à volta dos 5 mm nas estações em redor neste momento.


----------



## efcm (10 Dez 2022 às 23:07)

AMFC disse:


> Desolação no Jamor, sra da Rocha.
> Passadiços encerrados, a corrente arrastou as terras que serviam de suporte às estacas dos mesmos.
> A tragédia em vidas humanas podia ter sido bem pior.


Só um suicida é que ia ficar nesse passadiço quando a água começou a subir, qualquer pessoa minimamente normal fugia assim que visse a torrente de água que aí andou.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado e de forma persistente, acumuladas até agora 4,0mm e rajada máxima 40km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

*7,4 mm* acumulados. Chove moderado certinho. Rain rate a rondar os 8mm/h.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Boa noite,

Tem chovido continuamente desde as 17h, sensivelmente. Porém, a precipitação intensificou-se desde cerca das 21h. 

Várias estações das redondezas próximas dos 10 mm.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Filme do radar de Coruche, abrangendo parte do último evento (dia 8 18:00), até agora (22:30):


----------



## efcm (10 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

Chove com intensidade na Amadora.

Não é torrencialmente como na quarta-feira, mas da maneira que as coisas estão existe potencial para problemas


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

Bruno Palma disse:


> *Estou a falar desta imagem de radar*Ver anexo 3242



Certo, estavam a falar do *mosaico dos radares*. 

Raramente uso o mosaico, embora mostre a cobertura total dos radares e a estimativa da intensidade da precipitação em mm/h, tem menos informação (detalhe) que o radar dinâmico e que os radares individuais, os quais mostram também as altitudes máximas dos topos dos ecos.


----------



## Squirrel (10 Dez 2022 às 23:41)

StormRic disse:


> As imagens dos radares individuais são normalmente sempre de 10 em 10 minutos, mesmo quando um ou dois estão inoperacionais. Basta ver os filmes que tenho feito desde há anos. Não sei se estarei a perceber bem a que se referem as vossas mensagens.



As imagens de radar costumam surgir no site do ipma com 30 minutos de intervalo, não em 10 minutos. Pelo menos desde que voltei a ter que visualizá-las recentemente, mas a noção que tinha de 2021 e para trás era de que seriam 30 minutos de intervalo entre imagens. Obrigado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

Por enquanto, com este regime de precipitação, não haveria problemas:

Rede AML, 23:30

 5,2 mm Mafra
 7,6 mm Sintra Algueirão
 9,4 mm Amadora
 7,4 mm Odivelas
 7,0 mm Loures
 8,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
 6,0 mm Cascais
 6,8 mm Oeiras
 4,8 mm Montijo
 5,6 mm Barreiro
 6,2 mm Seixal Santa Marta
 5,0 mm Moita
 5,0 mm Palmela
 6,2 mm Sesimbra Quinta do Conde
 7,0 mm Setúbal Estação C.F.

Alcochete, Almada e V.F.Xira com problema no pluviómetro 

Os problemas vão aparecer com a passagem mesmo das frentes, quente e fria.
Este regime é o habitual debaixo da superfície frontal quente.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2022 às 23:44)

Chove mesmo com muita intensidade no centro de Lisboa e perto do El Corte Inglés já há ruas transformadas em rios


----------



## meko60 (10 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Vou ouvir a chuva a bater na persiana do quarto . O dia termina com 6,5mm acumulados. Temperatura de 13,8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Dia termina com 14 mm da primeira frente quente.


----------



## tucha (11 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Por enquanto, com este regime de precipitação, não haveria problemas:
> 
> Rede AML, 23:30
> 
> ...


E a passagem das duas frentes, vai ser mesmo quando...??


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 00:08)

aqui o dia acabou com *6mm*
vai continuando a cair persistente


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

Boa noite pessoal,

Precipitação estratiforme desde sensivelmente as 18h rendeu até à meia noite  8 .8mm , os solos e por sua vez os lençóis freáticos agradecem  Neste momento vai continuando a chover  com a passagem da frente quente , e vamos ver como corre a passagem da frente fria daqui a uma horas


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 00:37)

Frente quente associada à fria já se faz sentir, cadência parece aumentar um bocado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 00:40)

AndréFrade disse:


> Chove mesmo com muita intensidade no centro de Lisboa e perto do El Corte Inglés já há ruas transformadas em rios





meko60 disse:


> Vou ouvir a chuva a bater na persiana do quarto . O dia termina com 6,5mm acumulados. Temperatura de 13,8ºC.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia termina com 14 mm da primeira frente quente.





tucha disse:


> E a passagem das duas frentes, vai ser mesmo quando...??



Deve ser esta a segunda frente quente, a primeira já passou há horas atrás e estará agora no Norte.
Aliás, a partir das 21h as temperaturas pararam de descer e estão subir.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2022 às 00:48)

Vai chovendo fraco, pingos grosso, já há várias horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

Temperatura a subir mais rápido, a ir para os 15ºC já!

Já tenho 12 mm em 1 hora, esta segunda frente está mais agressiva de facto.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

Acumulados desde as 00h 6,4mm e desde o início do evento 15,0mm... O vento é que está bem abaixo do previsto a rajada máxima vai em 48km/h.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 01:18)

A temperatura da massa de ar do sector quente está à volta dos 16ºC.
A última hora, depois da meia-noite, produziu acumulados em vários locais superiores a 10 mm.

*Amadora* (Clima-AML), por exemplo, teve* 10,8 mm* desde a meia-noite, mais do que o acumulado de ontem, 9,4 mm.
O evento totaliza assim *20,2 mm* para esta estação.

Veremos que surpresas pode trazer este sector quente e depois, claro, a frente fria. De qualquer modo a cama está feita para qualquer precipitação mais intensa originar escorrências mais fortes e algumas inundações podem ocorrer, não só nos mesmo locais dos dias anteriores mas também um pouco por todo o território.


----------



## fhff (11 Dez 2022 às 01:21)

6 mm desde as 0H00. Constante. Choveu mais nesta 1H20 do que até à 00H00.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 01:22)

Vento muito mais agressivo agora

16 mm!


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Dez 2022 às 01:30)

Temporal por Alfeizerão, chove moderado com bastante vento 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 01:40)

precipitação mais intensa agora   , temperatura vai subindo 13.2ºC, tinha 12ºC à meia noite


----------



## FJC (11 Dez 2022 às 01:46)

Está fotogénica.  
Alguém confirme, mas poderá estar a ganhar forma tropical, no que parece querer fechar o centro??


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

A entrada no sector quente produz um salto do vento que irá continuar a aumentar até à passagem da frente fria.
Cabo da Roca com o maior valor do vento médio no registo horário:






Subida da temperatura e pressão em descida acelerada; precipitação mantém-se moderada mas localmente pode por momentos ser mais forte.
Isto, claro, até à chegada da frente fria.





O filme das massas de ar, desde anteontem (tem um lapso de 5 horas na madrugada passada):


----------



## Tufao André (11 Dez 2022 às 01:50)

Que bela noite de chuva, desde as 17h30 que não para! Nas últimas horas tem sido mais intensa, mas ainda nada de torrencial felizmente  
Vento de S a intensificar um pouco!

Até às 0h foram acumulados *16 mm* na estação mais próxima.
Desde as 0h já vai perto dos *18 mm! *

Temperatura a subir rápido ao longo da noite. Já nos 16,2°C


----------



## Liliazevedo (11 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

Por Coimbra chove há mais de duas horas de forma persistente mas não muito forte.


Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Dez 2022 às 02:07)

Praticamente 18mm desde a meia noite, evento já muito perto dos 30mm por Azeitão, muito bom    (27.1mm)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Dez 2022 às 02:20)

Estação da Quinta Nova de São Roque (Loures) com subida de 3ºC em pouco mais de meia-hora, setor quente instalado.

25,6mm desde a meia-noite, 34,3mm neste evento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 02:21)

FJC disse:


> Está fotogénica.
> Alguém confirme, mas poderá estar a ganhar forma tropical, no que parece querer fechar o centro??



É um efeito de perspectiva: o que se vê é o enrolamento da oclusão em torno do centro da Efraim (três voltas bem apertadas) dando a ilusão de haver um olho central.



Tufao André disse:


> Que bela noite de chuva, desde as 17h30 que não para! Nas últimas horas tem sido mais intensa, mas ainda nada de torrencial felizmente
> Vento de S a intensificar um pouco!
> 
> Até às 0h foram acumulados *16 mm* na estação mais próxima.
> ...



Nota-se o ar morno e saturado no exterior e continua a chover moderado a forte, vai haver inundações nos locais habituais mas sem carácter de cheia repentina.

Acumulados a subirem rapidamente a uma média de 10 mm/hora, aqui Santa Iria (@remember ) já vai nos 21 mm desde as 00h; ontem 6,4 mm.
Vialonga 21,8 mm a somar aos 10,7 mm de ontem (são já 32 mm deste evento).

Receio que vá haver novamente graves inundações se a frente fria não passar depressa.
Várias estações na bacia do Trancão (que inclui o Rio de Loures e a Ribeira de Odivelas) já passaram dos 30 mm só hoje!


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 02:27)

Acumulados só até às 2:00:

 9,4 +22,0 = 31,4 mm Amadora
 7,4 +26,4 = 33,8 mm Odivelas
 7,0 +25,0 = 32,0 mm Loures
 8,4 +25,0 = 33,4 mm Lisboa Carnide


----------



## Tufao André (11 Dez 2022 às 02:34)

StormRic disse:


> É um efeito de perspectiva: o que se vê é o enrolamento da oclusão em torno do centro da Efraim (três voltas bem apertadas) dando a ilusão de haver um olho central.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que o pico do evento está a passar pela AML neste momento, os acumulados sobem a um ritmo notável! Por aqui no período de 2h30, a chuva já rendeu praticamente 30 mm... E ainda não parou, mantém-se o regime moderado a forte.

O vento já tem uma intensidade razoável!


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 02:38)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 02:55)

Uma chuvada bem forte que nem me deixa dormir


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2022 às 03:14)

Noite difícil dormir devido ao calor hehe na rua estão uns incríveis 18°C, a chuva agora está mais fraca mas o acumulado já vai nos 19mm e o total do evento já vai perto dos 30mm...rajada máxima muito aquém do esperado 51km/h


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 03:27)

Frente quente a acabar de passar.
















Massa de ar tropical instalada (verde):






A frente fria está a formar-se mas não deve trazer precipitação tão intensa como a frente quente, contraste de massas de ar não é tão grande.
Refira-se que o Aviso Laranja para precipitação terminou agora às 3:00; o Amarelo dura até às 6h bem como o do vento forte.

Portanto, espera-se que a frente fria passe antes das 6h. O vento vai reforçar-se até essa hora, altura em que rodará para Oeste.

Ar tropical no exterior, em média nos *18ºC *com *97%* de HR.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 04:06)

Vim da rua agora. Calor tropical mesmo, nas escadas estavam 15/16ºC, os vidros estavam embaciados por fora, exterior nos 19ºC !
Tudo bem encharcado  e chuvisco/chuva fraca a subirem com o vento.

35,1+10,7= 45,8 mm Vialonga
30,2+ 6,4 = 36,6 mm Santa Iria
29,0+ 9,9 = 38,9 mm Estacal
26,7+ 9,9 = 36,6 mm S.João da Talha
21,3+ 9,2 = 30,5 mm Sacavém

Vento a aumentar de intensidade notavelmente, moderado com rajadas fortes de Sul. Durante a passagem final da frente quente tinha praticamente ficado em calma.

*91 Km/h* já registados na estação da Ameixoeira.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2022 às 04:51)

Células a formarem-se na dianteira da frente fria:





Acumulados do evento até às 4:30, rede Clima-AML

 7,6 +39,4 = *47,0 mm Sintra Algueirão*
 9,4 +27,0 = *36,4 mm Amadora*
 7,4 +35,0 = *42,4 mm Odivelas*
 7,0 +40,8 = *47,8 mm Loure*s
 8,4 +31,6 = *40,0 mm Lisboa Carnide*
 6,0 + 7,6 = 13,6 mm Cascais
 6,8 +13,6 = 20,4 mm Oeiras
 4,8 +13,2 = 18,0 mm Montijo
 5,6 +14,6 = 20,2 mm Barreiro
 6,2 +14,6 = 20,8 mm Seixal Santa Marta
 5,0 +13,2 = 18,2 mm Moita
 5,0 +16,4 = 21,4 mm Palmela
 6,2 +16,2 = 22,4 mm Sesimbra Quinta do Conde
 7,0 +44,6 = *51,6 mm Setúbal *Estação C.F.

Alcochete, Almada e V.F.Xira com problema no pluviómetro


----------



## efcm (11 Dez 2022 às 05:05)

Vento forte pela Amadora, o suficiente para fazer os estores baterem e me acordar.

Já fui a janela e chove fraco

Condições boas para quedas de árvores.


----------



## FJC (11 Dez 2022 às 06:27)

São Pedro de Moel, sem chuva por agora e algum vento.


----------



## fhff (11 Dez 2022 às 07:56)

Bom dia. Acumulei 18 mm desde a 00H. Maior intensidade pela 1H30. Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer também foi noite de chuva e vento 15 mm. Os acumulados ainda vão subir. Continua a chover bem.


----------



## Toby (11 Dez 2022 às 08:06)

Nada de excepcional ontem à noite: 17,2mm, bom domingo


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2022 às 08:07)

Por Alenquer, mais *16,32mm* - choveu bem de madrugada e continua a pingar qq coisa...


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2022 às 10:06)

Por Coimbra a chuva desta noite deixou 18,3mm acumulados.


----------



## meko60 (11 Dez 2022 às 10:30)

Bom dia.
Até agora 13,6mm acumulados e a temperatura máx. de 17,7ºC às 04:10h  , mas está quase a ser batida, neste momento estão 17,5ºC com 97% de HR.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2022 às 10:49)

Boas
Bem positivo este evento aqui, acumulados desde as 00h *21,0mm* e entre o inicio da noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje *30mm* acumulados, fez este mês ir para os *92,0mm* e o Ano para os *420,4mm* o que se vai aproximando do normal.
 Temperatura de madrugada a chegar aos 19ºC e que se mantem a esta hora
 O vento nada do que estava previsto e não foi alem dos 51km/h.


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Dez 2022 às 11:10)

Baixa da Banheira com chuva moderada a deixar até agora 15,5mm de acumulado.






Saliente no entanto o vento que se fez sentir com uma rajada máxima a atingir os 52 km/h.





Temperatura bem agradável a rondar os 18,8ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

Boas ,

Ontem nas conhecidas cascatas de Sintra(zona de Pêro Pinheiro).


---
Entretanto ontem acumulou 12 mm, hoje mais 15 mm.
Será mais uma semana bem regada.
Bons tempos estes.
Aqui o vento no inverno é banal,  vento a sério é com a nortada explosiva localizada.


----------



## Geopower (11 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Na Costa Oeste Santa Cruz manhã de céu nublado com abertas e alguns aguaceiros moderados. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas. Ar abafado com bastante humidade.

Vistas a partir do Alto da Vela:
Aguaceiro a oeste  no oceano:




A SW:




A Norte:


----------



## fernandinand (11 Dez 2022 às 11:38)

Bom dia. O evento desta madrugada cifrou-se por um pico de rajada máxima por volta das ~2h30m nos ~64Km/h e alguma precipitação, sendo o acumulado até agora ~27mm.

Vale o que vale, mas agrada-me as minhas métricas de 'secura' para a minha zona...


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 11:58)

Homem desaparecido em Odivelas. Registadas 200 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

acumulado depois da meia noite *29mm*


----------



## RStorm (11 Dez 2022 às 13:56)

Boa Tarde

A minha estação perdeu sinal no inicio da noite, mas voltou a recuperar durante a madrugada 
Ainda assim conseguiu registar *10,2 mm *desde as 01h00, valor que parece estar em concordância com outras estações por perto e com que o presenciei 

Durante toda a noite, tivemos chuva persistente e em geral moderada, acompanhada de fortes rajadas de vento de SW-W. 
Tudo acalmou no inicio da manhã e desde aí que o céu se tem apresentado com algumas abertas. De vez em quando cai um ou outro aguaceiro fraquinho.
Muitos ramos e folhas de árvores espalhados pela cidade e houve mesmo duas árvores pequenas que tombaram 

Mínima até agora: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *19,3ºC *
HR: 74%
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Stormlover (11 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

Noite de muita chuva e vento aqui pela Caparica, mas sem inundações. O contrário ocorreu em Loures novamente com a zona da Flamenga a alagar segundo comentários na página do facebook do municipio de Loures ... estou severamente preocupado com a precipitação prevista para amanhã e Terça ... a orografia da zona norte da AML vai impulsionar os acumulados. 

Aqui deixo o cenário desta madrugada:


----------



## Tufao André (11 Dez 2022 às 15:46)

A chuva ainda caiu madrugada fora até ao início da manhã, mas de forma mais fraca. O vento fez-se sentir e bem de vez em quando!

Acumulado ainda subiu aos *35,1 mm*. A juntar aos 16 mm antes da meia noite, dá um total de 51 mm do evento! 

O dia está a ser bem mais calmo, com muitas nuvens, algumas abertas e vento moderado de SW. 
Uns agradáveis 17,4°C. A máxima já foi aos 18°C! 

A partir de amanhã a chuva volta à carga... Mais problemas com inundações se esperam, resta saber a gravidade!


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 16:05)

A chover em Benavente   , p pela primeira vez aqui nesta zona Ribatejo sul estou a começar a ver os campos a ficar saturados, muita água a sair dos campos


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 16:23)

Ribeira de Carenque está brutal, algumas margens abateram mesmo, nem quero imaginar como está o Jamor perto da foz...

Por aqui só a registar uma queda de árvore, normal com algumas rajadas mais agressivas de Sul. O aviso laranja de chuva foi mais que suficiente.

*41,4 mm* hoje, *200 mm mensais*  Capaz de bater os 300 este mês, algo que desde que estou no fórum nunca vi acontecer. Dezembro é o mês mais chuvoso do ano hidrológico e está mais que a fazer jus às normais.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2022 às 16:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais do Jamor na Sr. da Rocha:
> 
> 
> 
> Altura da água parece mesmo ter sido 3 metros.











						Cheias. Algés acordou coberta de lama e lixo
					

Algés, Alcântara, Amadora e a zona do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno foram os locais mais afetados pelas cheias. Há dezenas de estabelecimentos danificados, carros rebocados e habitações inundadas.




					www.rtp.pt
				











						Mulher morre em Algés devido às cheias - Rádio Comercial
					

Vítima tinha 55 anos e vivia numa cave que ficou inundada.




					radiocomercial.iol.pt
				




Construir em leito de cheia, o  mesmo  erro  de sempre:


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2022 às 17:44)

com os aguaceiros da tarde ainda subiu para *36mm*


----------



## fernandinand (11 Dez 2022 às 19:10)

Ainda não tinha reparado nesta 'parede' de ~4ºC em ~20min. logo pela manhã!


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

david 6 disse:


> A chover em Benavente   , p pela primeira vez aqui nesta zona Ribatejo sul estou a começar a ver os campos a ficar saturados, muita água a sair dos campos



Andei hoje pela zona de Santo Estêvão e foi com satisfação que verifiquei isso mesmo, muita água a acumular-se nos campos e zonas baixas, importante sinal que o solo está a ficar saturado.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Dez 2022 às 23:32)

Uma imagem que já não via a alguns anos, as lezírias cheias de água,









na voltinha aqui pela zona, muita água a correr por quase tudo o que é sítio, pena não poder ser canalizada para barragens/represas 









a ribeira de Odivelas, no caminho, na parte de traz da imagem tirada, abateu uma boa parte das terras quase fazendo desaparecer o pequeno caminho e claro muita água a correr também por ele a fora não me permitindo passar,


----------



## remember (11 Dez 2022 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

34 mm hoje e muito vento até meio da tarde.



Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

MSantos disse:


> Andei hoje pela zona de Santo Estêvão e foi com satisfação que verifiquei isso mesmo, muita água a acumular-se nos campos e zonas baixas, importante sinal que o solo está a ficar saturado.



sim sabe bem ver e outra! as ribeiras todas a correr água de novo e as que corria muito mais cheias hoje, aqui a ribeira de Magos, que passa no centro da Fajarda ontem passei na parte principal e as ervas aquáticas quase tapavam a água e hoje no mesmo sitio quase não se vê essas ervas aquáticas, água muito mais acima e o nosso rio principal do Ribatejo sul, o Sorraia está com outra vida! Fui agora à noite a Coruche beber um café e cá ao longe comecei logo a ver as luzes da vila a fazer reflexo na água, coisa que só se vê quando ele está mais cheio (ou no verão quando fecham a comporta do açude e consequentemente enche mais junto à vila). Com a comporta aberta ele estava muito abaixo mas agora muito mais cheio, em algumas zonas já começa a galgar para o areal junto à vila e a dar um beijinho no muro que protege Coruche. Já em Benavente esta tarde também o achei logo com uma corrente muito mais forte. Que saudades que tinha de ver o Sorraia assim!


Agora entretanto cai um chuvisco fraco


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 01:39)

Evolução da Efraim até agora:


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 02:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> Uma imagem que já não via a alguns anos, as lezírias cheias de água,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Como estão bonitos os nossos campos...faz parte, foram anos muito secos, já toda a gente se tinha esquecido como as coisas ficam com chuva normal.

Por aqui, a esta hora algum vento a puxar, sinal de mais chuva a caminho.
17°C.


----------



## fhff (12 Dez 2022 às 07:24)

Hoje teremos uma amplitude térmica diária de 1°C...ontem terminei o dia com 18 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Vento com bastante força, alguns pingos à mistura!


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2022 às 09:09)

É impressão minha ou os acumulados estão a aumentar para amanhã e a reduzir no dia de hoje para a zona centro?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Dez 2022 às 09:38)

Eu não sei se vocês estão a sentir o mesmo mas a manhã de hoje está-me a fazer lembrar os meus tempos de criança e desde que tenho memória (período 2003-2010), em que os dias eram escuros, cinzentos, ventosos e com chuva.

A manhã de hoje está tudo isso!

Segue vento moderado a forte e começa agora a chover. Tempo fechado. Saudades de um Outono assim!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Boas,

Por Alcabideche o acumulado mensal ronda os 93 mm.
Acredito que lá para quarta/quinta ande nos 150 mm.
Aqui nesta parte do concelho a ribeira do Cabreiro/ Ribeira das Vinhas já corre até Cascais, algo que não acontecia ha muito tempo mesmo.
Com aquilo que se avizinha de chuva, há uma zona que vai ficar ainda mais espetacular , falo da estrada de Monserrate, ali percebe-se a quantidade de água que a vertente norte despeja para o vale de Colares.
Água é vida.


----------



## almeida96 (12 Dez 2022 às 09:58)

Por aqui o mês rendeu até agora *122,6 mm* (estação Clima.AML do Algueirão). 

Hoje apenas 0,2 mm, para já, com a semi-tropical temperatura de 17.1 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
O destaque para hoje vai para o vento moderado com rajadas que fazem desequilibrar qualquer um.   
Vai chuviscando por Lisboa.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 10:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Eu não sei se vocês estão a sentir o mesmo mas a manhã de hoje está-me a fazer lembrar os meus tempos de criança e desde que tenho memória (período 2003-2010), em que os dias eram escuros, cinzentos, ventosos e com chuva.
> 
> A manhã de hoje está tudo isso!
> 
> Segue vento moderado a forte e começa agora a chover. Tempo fechado. Saudades de um Outono assim!


Nem mais, pensei o mesmo ...e eu tenho muitas recordações dos anos 90 onde não faltavam dias assim pelo inverno.

2010 foi precisamente o último ano em que os campos alagaram com força, aqui pelo alto Concelho de Alenquer. Em Março ainda havia muitos campos agrícola onde não se conseguia entrar, por força da invernia. Depois disso, um ou outro ano, mas nem de perto tão consistente.

Vento com algumas rajadas , 18°C , tapado, mas muito pouca chuva para já...


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

Janelas a condensar por fora...fui confirmar à rua...mais uma 'parede' na temperatura...
Sigo com ~12mm até ao momento.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

Vamos ter mais uma noite bem complicada para a AML.
Zonas como Algés, Odivelas, Alcântara e Baixa podem de novo ficar alagadas, sendo que os avisos já estão dados. A Peninsula de Setubal também deverá ter mau tempo. 
A população já deveria estar avisada para saír só em situações de urgência ou situações inadiáveis, em especial a partir das 20h.

Por agora apenas tempo cinzento e ameno.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 10:30)

Não quero causar pânico ou drama, mas esta saída do Arome está algo perigosa.
Porra não me lembro de ver tal persistência de acumulados  tão elevados.
Movimentos de massa com fartura...
Já avisei alguns familiares da zona oeste que infelizmente vivem em zonas mais expostas a vários tipos de ocorrências.


----------



## Liliazevedo (12 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

belem disse:


> Cheias. Algés acordou coberta de lama e lixo
> 
> 
> Algés, Alcântara, Amadora e a zona do Campo Grande e Campo Pequeno foram os locais mais afetados pelas cheias. Há dezenas de estabelecimentos danificados, carros rebocados e habitações inundadas.
> ...


e a verdade é que não aprendemos nadinha com o passado. Continuamos a construir em cima de leitos de cheia, junto à costa e o diabo a sete.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 10:43)

Boas!

Dia muito escuro e cinzento hoje. Aqui por Rio Maior a manhã tem sido bem regada por aguaceiros fortes tocados a vento. Isto tudo com a temperatura bem amena, quase tropical!


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não quero causar pânico ou drama, mas esta saída do Arome está algo perigosa.
> Porra não me lembro de ver tal persistência de acumulados  tão elevados.
> Movimentos de massa com fartura...
> Já avisei alguns familiares da zona oeste que infelizmente vivem em zonas mais expostas a vários tipos de ocorrências.



Concordo.
Isto vai ser agressívo para as zonas do costume.
Tinha um jantar de natal na zona de Algés, que entretanto já foi cancelado

Há pouco cairam umas pingas.


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não quero causar pânico ou drama, mas esta saída do Arome está algo perigosa.
> Porra não me lembro de ver tal persistência de acumulados  tão elevados.
> Movimentos de massa com fartura...
> Já avisei alguns familiares da zona oeste que infelizmente vivem em zonas mais expostas a vários tipos de ocorrências.


Humm...portanto o Oeste vai ser novamente contemplado com mais um dilúvio ou algo parecido? O aviso laranja vai-se justificar? 
Por agora está tudo numa calmaria incrível...mas já me apercebi que a madrugada manhã de amanhã não vai ser simpática...eu estarei pela zona do Bombarral a partir do fim do dia e vou acompanhar o evento por lá.


----------



## Liliazevedo (12 Dez 2022 às 11:08)

Northern Lights disse:


> Vamos ter mais uma noite bem complicada para a AML.
> Zonas como Algés, Odivelas, Alcântara e Baixa podem de novo ficar alagadas, sendo que os avisos já estão dados. A Peninsula de Setubal também deverá ter mau tempo.
> A população já deveria estar avisada para saír só em situações de urgência ou situações inadiáveis, em especial a partir das 20h.
> 
> Por agora apenas tempo cinzento e ameno.


Pois! O problema do nosso país e dos portugueses é a falta de cutura de risco, que definitavemnte não temos. Basta ver que quando há avisos vermelho, por exemplo para a costa o que é que muita gente vai fazer? Passear no paredão e tirar fotografias às ondas. Isto para não falar da construção em leitos de cheia. Não há meio de mudar de mentalidade e aprender com os constantes erros do passado, passado esse não muito distante.


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 11:08)

Uma verdadeira porcaria de tempo, tal como ontem um calor em Lisboa digno do mês  de Março  ou Abril, uma ventania medonha,  e caiu ainda agora um aguaceiro intenso...que entretanto  já  parou! Que saudades tenho eu do frio...e que farta estou eu de tanta chuva...!
Avisos para nao sair de casa no mês  do Natal em que todos andamos muito mais na rua dá  um jeitasso...


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

Em Coimbra, muito chuva e vento com rajadas fortes. As árvores já estou a deixar cair as folhas todas, não há sarjeta que aguente desentupida por muito tempo, a menos que andem sempre a limpar.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 11:37)

Boas

Mínima 17,5ºC e agora estão 19,5ºC, a chuva para já não apareceu 0,0mm e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, a mais forte 47km/h.
 A ver qual o modelo que acerta na zona mais afetada pela estagnação da frente entre o fim da tarde de hoje e manhã de Terça, espero que seja o Europeu .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 11:42)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima 17,5ºC e agora estão 19,5ºC, a chuva para já não apareceu 0,0mm e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, a mais forte 47km/h.
> A ver qual o modelo que acerta na zona mais afetada pela estagnação da frente entre o fim da tarde de hoje e manhã de Terça, espero que seja o Europeu .



Essa estagnação é medonha, não sei se a quero na minha zona.


----------



## RStorm (12 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

Bom dia

O dia segue encoberto e com vendaval de SW, mas sem chuva para já.
Tudo a preparar-se para mais umas horas de temporal, que esperemos que venha com calma 

Ontem não rendeu mais nada, mas os aguaceiros fraquinhos ainda se mantiverem até meio da tarde. A partir daí o sol ainda espreitou.

Extremos de ontem: *13,8ºC / 19,9ºC / 10,2 mm *

Mínima de hoje até agora: *17,7ºC *
T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 83%
Vento: SW / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 11:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estagnação é medonha, não sei se a quero na minha zona.


Setúbal ou Lisboa quase de certeza que é, e tanto uma como outra são locais problemáticos de cheias urbanas, a ver o que nos toca.  
 Entretanto a rajada máxima aumentou para 53km/h e a temperatura nos incríveis 19,7ºC


----------



## criz0r (12 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

Boa tarde a todos.

O evento de dia 7/8, resultou num acumulado recorde da minha Estação de *71mm*, com as consequências que já se sabe.

O mês segue muito próximo da média da normal, com *109.8mm*. Outono incrível.


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

Bem, meus amigos, só  vos digo, desde as 10 da manha que por aqui, nao parou ainda de chover  já  com alguma intensidade, e já  alguma agua  acumulada em terrenos planos, como parques de estacionamento.   A ventania continua...
Parece-me que isto vai piorar por aqui..e muito!


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 12:23)

tem sido mais vento que chuva por enquanto, cai agora um aguaceiro


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 12:34)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Pois! O problema do nosso país e dos portugueses é a falta de cutura de risco, que definitavemnte não temos. Basta ver que quando há avisos vermelho, por exemplo para a costa o que é que muita gente vai fazer? Passear no paredão e tirar fotografias às ondas. Isto para não falar da construção em leitos de cheia. Não há meio de mudar de mentalidade e aprender com os constantes erros do passado, passado esse não muito distante.


Isso é muito humano, e não necessariamente português! Na Irlanda faziam exactamente o mesmo. Quantos iam nadar quando havia avisos?? Muitos! Ahaha


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

Rajada máxima a 1 ano atingida há pouco...penso que a partir daqui a coisa acalme...


----------



## meko60 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:02)

Bom dia.
A chuva intensificou-se desde há 15min. , já vão 1,4mm acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:11)

Brutal o que se prevê para o centro do país. Alguns locais parecem-me mesmo passar o patamar de aviso vermelho. O IPMA deve acompanhar atentamente, espero eu. O Zêzere vai se transformar num monstro.

Por enquanto 5 mm e ainda temperaturas tropicais.


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 13:13)

Passei agora de metro  pelo exterior, pelas Olaias, e a visibilidade à  conta da chuva, tocada a muito vento, persistente e moderada já  é ai só  de uns 200 metros...
Vou em direção  ao Saldanha, e acho que está a chover por Lisboa toda da mesma forma...


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2022 às 13:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso é muito humano, e não necessariamente português! Na Irlanda faziam exactamente o mesmo. Quantos iam nadar quando havia avisos?? Muitos! Ahaha


Sim muito tipico portugues é generalizar e dizer que toda a gente pensa da mesma forma , afirmacoes tipicas de quem nao conhece o exterior.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal o que se prevê para o centro do país. Alguns locais parece-me passar o patamar mesmo de aviso vermelho. O IPMA deve acompanhar atentamente, espero eu. O Zêzere vai se transformar num monstro.
> 
> Por enquanto 5 mm e ainda temperaturas tropicais.



Não me admirava nada que subisse para vermelho. Enfim que o outono brutal, nunca pensei que tivessemos tamanha recuperação.


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2022 às 13:15)

Aqui já choveu um pouco , nota para o vento a intensificar .


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2022 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,
O tempo voltou a ficar mais invernal nas últimas horas e ao que parece o dia de hoje vai render bem por aqui - com a frente estacionária entre o Tejo e o vale do Sado a lançar acumulados generosos de precipitação. De facto, vendo pelas imagens de satélite e pelo movimento da frente no radar, diria que o ECMWF será o mais próximo da realidade no evento de hoje - ou pelo menos na posição do "rio". 

Por aqui já chove bem, tendo a intensidade da chuva intensificado na última hora. Já existem acumulados relevantes em estações em redor.


----------



## Stormlover (12 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

O cenário ontem ao final do dia era calmo com alguns aguaceiros. 

Hoje está totalmente diferente aqui na Caparica, mas tou curioso mais com Lisboa, principalmente Loures, que pelo que vi nos comentários do facebook do munícipio, a estrada da Flamenga voltou a alagar na madrugada de Domingo. Amanhã vou lá de barco


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:24)

Na zona Oeste aparentemente estamos no pico de vento projectado para os próximos dias, com tendência a baixar a partir das 18h...mas com um regresso menos intenso pela próxima manhã até passar a borrasca da próxima manhã/madrugada. 
A precipitação tem sido residual mas pelos vistos e por aqui está tudo a guardar-se para a noite e manhã de amanhã...embora nesta fase já seja dispensável..


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 13:29)

Continua a chuver com intensidade puxada a vento. Escorre água por todo o lado, muita humidade. 

20,6mm na estava de São Martinho do Bispo, Coimbra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não me admirava nada que subisse para vermelho. Enfim que o outono brutal, nunca pensei que tivessemos tamanha recuperação.


Mesmo. O período Outubro-Dezembro é o mais chuvoso em papel, e este ano está a fazer jus a isso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 13:38)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Aquilo que o ECM está a modelar  na sua última saída operacional , e também acompanhado por modelos de nível  mesoescala , como o Arome são incrivelmente preocupantes devido ao estado que os solos neste momento já se encontram, com a frente praticamente estacionária durante horas e muito provavelmente  em meios urbanos também   Por Azeitão o dia segue ventoso, escuro e húmido mas ainda sem precipitação,  antes do evento das próximas horas/ dias Dezembro segue com  127.5 mm, muito bom


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 13:40)

Chove fraco a moderado por Lisboa. Muito vento também, é só guarda chuvas a voar.  
E ainda vai piorar...


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2022 às 13:45)

8 mm por Abrantes, sempre fraca, mas persistente


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 13:48)

agora aqui também já pegou e parece me que agora é para continuar assim persistente


----------



## cardu (12 Dez 2022 às 13:54)

Efetivamente eu até compreendo o presidente do IPMA. Os alertas são emitidos e na verdade, a comunicação social também devia ajudar a alertar a população fazendo eco nesses mesmos alertas e possíveis consequências. O problema é que na televisão portuguesa só de fala de futebol, campeonato do mundo e Ronaldo.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Dez 2022 às 14:04)

Por coimbra chove com periodos intensos à já 45 minutos.


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2022 às 14:05)

Aqui vai chovendo fraco ainda , vento com algumas rajadas


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 14:18)

*5,52mm *até agora! Temporal lá fora continua


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 14:19)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Por coimbra chove com periodos intensos à já 45 minutos.


Os acumulados subiram bem nos últimos 45min, desde o meu ultimo post a estação de São Martinho passou de 20,6mm para 40,6mm.

A imagem de radar mostra bem o que se passa nesta zona


----------



## Tufao André (12 Dez 2022 às 14:37)

Por aqui já vai chovendo fraco a moderado, com pausas. Bastante nevoeiro sobretudo em zonas mais altas!
Ventania forte de S/SW, com rajadas razoáveis.
Está incrivelmente ameno para meados de Dezembro, a temperatura ronda os 18°C!! E a mínima nem baixou dos 16°C...

Aguardamos, em alerta, o pico da precipitação para a noite e madrugada! Vamos lá ver o que aí vem desta vez.
6,3 mm até ao momento.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

Boas!

Aqui em Rio Maior tem sido muito mais vento que chuva, já houve de alguns aguaceiros mais fortes mas de curta duração. Os acumulados ainda são modestos na casa dos 5mm na estação do IPMA até há ultima atualização. 

Venha de lá essa chuva que ainda faz falta, mas sem extremos!


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Por Lisboa continua sem parar de chover, em continuo desde as 11 da manha, pelo menos na minha zona,  mas o que vale é  que não  é  muito intensa, com muito vento à  mistura, e muita pessoas a ficarem sem chapeu de chuva.
Continua a temperatura  extremamente alta, um abafo terrivel, ou seja um verdadeiro dia de temporal!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 15:03)

Aqui o vento acalmou bastante até, rajada máxima do dia 53km/h, a chuva tem caído muito fraca só agora está a cair um pouco mais de chuva, o acumulado ainda só vai em 0,2mm..temperatura já chegou aos 20,1°C de máxima e agora estão 19,4°C


----------



## meko60 (12 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Aí por Setúbal chove mesmo pouco.......têm um bom guarda chuva


----------



## fhff (12 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Pelo litoral Sintrense tudo escorre água. Casas frias, exterior quente, condensação por todo o lado. Choveu a espaços de manhã, com alguns períodos de maior intensidade, sobretudo pelas 13H.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

vai continuando   mas parece me que a seguir a chuva vai ficar a sul maior parte


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2022 às 15:11)

Bem...acabei de ver pelo yr que para esta zona durante a noite deverá cair cerca de 70mm...vou comprar um maço de tabaco e durante a noite faço reports da Atlântida...abraço a todos... (temos que arranjar um smiley de barbatanas)


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Dez 2022 às 15:16)

Hoje já cometi a proeza de partir 2 chapeus de chuva.
Assim nem vale a pena usar.

Chove moderadamente e de forma certinha.
Creio que vamos felizmente escapar ao pior da próxima noite. Veremos


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

De momento já não chove. 57,2mm acumulados, a maior parte a partir das 13h. No wazze vários relatos de lençóis de água um pouco por toda a cidade.


----------



## Liliazevedo (12 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

Coimbra!






















https://www.meteopt.com/forum/anexo...]=10932&hash=7f7b36c1cd9e28789d9be574fa6f42d7


----------



## Liliazevedo (12 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

Aqui os vídeos (não editados). 

Coimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

Por Cascais a tarde segue tranquila.
2 mm
vento moderado
18 graus.

Fui à varanda e sente-se um ar bem morno, contudo, malta vestida como se estivessem -3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 15:32)

chuva a parar por aqui, parece que vai ter uma pausa, sigo com 7.2mm


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 15:33)

Vai continuando a chover fraco e dificilmente vai parar agora! Acumulados 1,6mm e vento fraco a moderado com temperatura nos 19,2ºC


----------



## Toby (12 Dez 2022 às 16:08)




----------



## supercell (12 Dez 2022 às 16:11)

Toby disse:


> Ver anexo 3315


Agora já adicionaram o vento forte...
Leiria parece estar agora debaixo de chuva forte já há algum tempo de acordo com o radar...


----------



## Toby (12 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

Aqui: 9.3mm
Barosa (Leiria)


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2022 às 16:34)

Boas
Em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche, sigo com vento moderado e aguaceiros por vezes bastante intensos.
Acabei de receber SMS da proteção civil para a minha zona.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

Por São Martinho do Porto, muito vento desde manhã, aguaceiros geralmente fracos mas puxados a vento, baía com a água completamente barrenta, 18°C
Também já recebi a dita mensagem 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 16:42)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Coimbra!
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 3297Ver anexo 3298Ver anexo 3299Ver anexo 3300Ver anexo 3301Ver anexo 3302Ver anexo 3304Ver anexo 3305Ver anexo 3306
> ...


Já era de prever com a quantidade de chuva que caiu. 

*15,4mm* das 13 às 14h
*28,8mm* das 14 às 15h


----------



## Aine (12 Dez 2022 às 16:44)

Boas tardes, 

por Carrascal de Alvide, já chove e durente todo o dia tem estado vento.

Acabei de receber a mensagem da Proteção Civil.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 17:00)

O Rio Velho mesmo ao lado da Mata Nacional do Choupal já transbordou.



Impressionante no final do vídeo a quantidade de água que desce em cascata da encosta nas traseiras do prédio.


----------



## fernandinand (12 Dez 2022 às 17:16)

DaniFR disse:


> O Rio Velho mesmo ao lado da Mata Nacional do Choupal já transbordou.


Acho que isso é mais consequência da crónica falta de limpeza da 'vala do norte' aka 'rio velho'...


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

Muita chuva na ultima meia hora em Rio Maior, por vezes bem forte!  

Os acumulados vão na casa dos 8mm, mas vão disparar ardidamente com o que está a chover!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 17:24)

Túnel de Bencanta




fernandinand disse:


> Acho que isso é mais consequência da crónica falta de limpeza da 'vala do norte' aka 'rio velho'...


Pois, também é verdade. Depois é mais uma das burocracias e inoperância do Estado, a gestão da mata está entregue ao ICNF, por isso a câmara municipal nem sequer pode lá mexer.


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche, chove com muita intensidade.
Ver se acalma alguma coisita e me passo para Peniche.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

SMS recebida também aqui! O acumulado de chuva vai em 3,4mm tem caído de forma persistente mas sempre fraca..
19ºC


----------



## remember (12 Dez 2022 às 17:51)

Boa tarde, 

Já recebi a SMS também...o vento tem acalmado um pouco da parte da tarde, o acumulado está nos 11.18 mm.

Temperatura praticamente estagnada, máxima de 18.8°C e um vento quente, já há muito que não tínhamos uns dias assim

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 18:04)

aqui já voltou a chuva de novo também e todos nós aqui na última hora também recebemos o aviso por mensagem


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

SMS também recebida por aqui !

Precipitação praticamente desde as 14h de forma fraca , e mais intensa na última hora, acumulado nos 5.6mm , é agua por todo o lado


----------



## Microburst (12 Dez 2022 às 18:05)

Boa tarde. Também recebi a SMS da Proteção Civil, pese embora esteja tudo calmo para já e não tenha (ainda) passado de um dia outonal relativamente normal.

Dados das 18h: 18,5ºC, 96% HR, PA 1009,4hpa, 6,3mm de precipitação acumulados, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

Últimos três dias na rede Clima-AML, até às 17:30.

10,     11,    * Hoje*

 5,2 +28,2 + *6,8* = 40,2 mm Mafra
 7,6 +41,8 + *9,4* = 58,8 mm Sintra Algueirão
 9,4 +29,2 +* 7,2* = 45,8 mm Amadora
 7,4 +38,6 + *8,4 *= 54,4 mm Odivelas
 7,0 +46,6 +*15,4* = 69,0 mm Loures
 8,4 +32,6 +* 5,8* = 46,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
 6,0 +  8,0 + *2,0* = 16,0 mm Cascais
 6,8 +14,0 +* 2,4* = 23,2 mm Oeiras
 4,8 +13,2 + *3,2* = 21,2 mm Montijo
 5,6 +14,6 + *2,6* = 22,8 mm Barreiro
 6,2 +15,2 +* 6,4* = 27,8 mm Seixal S. Marta Pinhal
 5,0 +13,4 + *5,6* = 24,0 mm Moita
 5,0 +17,0 +* 6,0* = 28,0 mm Palmela
 6,2 +17,8 + *3,4* = 27,4 mm Sesimbra Q. Conde
 7,0 +44,6 + *2,8* = 54,4 mm Setúbal Estação C.F.

Alcochete, Al8mada e V.F.Xira com problema no pluviómetro


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2022 às 18:08)

Tanto demoraram a fazer o metro/comboio/metrobus, que agora acho que vão ter que mudar para barco...


----------



## telegram (12 Dez 2022 às 18:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Ver anexo 3318
> Tanto demoraram a fazer o metro/comboio/metrobus, que agora acho que vão ter que mudar para barco...


Mais um ano de atraso... 

Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 18:31)

Chove moderado a forte por Alvalade, Lisboa neste momento.


----------



## casr26 (12 Dez 2022 às 18:37)

Bem, estava sentir-me discriminado mas a dita SMS também já me chegou...pelo Oeste Bombarral/Cadaval lá vai chovendo com chuva batida de vento forte que agora terá tendência a abrandar um pouco a partir das 19/20h... estou a aguardar muita chuva mas gostava desta vez de estar errado ..a manhã de amanhã vai estar caótica em muitas zonas...com toda a certeza..


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 18:39)

Acumulados de hoje nas EMA's da RLC

actualizado 18:38

22,5 mm Coimbra aeródromo 14:30
*52,0 mm Coimbra observatório 17:00
48,6 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 18:00*
17,8 mm Lousã Candal 18:10
 3,8 mm São Pedro de Moel 18:10
 9,1 mm Leiria aeródromo 18:10
*22,9 mm Ourém - Fátima 18:10*
 8,8 mm Alcobaça 18:20
 9,4 mm Rio Maior 18:10
 8,0 mm Chamusca 18:10
 5,4 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 18:20
 3,6 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 18:10
11,3 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 18:10
 2,9 mm Colares 18:10
 4,1 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 18:10
 5,9 mm Lisboa Geofísico 18:20
 4,9 mm Lisboa Ajuda 18:20
 7,7 mm Barreiro Lavradio 18:20
 0,5 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 12:40
 5,9 mm Pegões 18:20


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 18:57)

mais uma pausa parece, 8.8mm


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Já temos lençóis de água importantes no Marquês de Pombal, mas a chuva parou. Daqui a bocado volta com o ondular da frente.
O vento também já não me parece tão intenso como há umas horas.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

Final de tarde com tempo mais instável na região centro do continente, onde predominava o céu muito nublado e a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, de longa duração e com elevados acumulados de precipitação, associados a uma superfície frontal quente com ondulações para o interior da Península Ibérica, e que transporta de uma massa de ar quente e húmida procedente do Oceano Atlântico.









A simulação do WunderMap leva a instabilidade a concentrar-se, nas próximas horas, entre as latitudes aproximadas de Évora e Leiria, englobando a área da Grande Lisboa/Península de Setúbal. É expectável que seja aí que se venham a acumular as maiores quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Dez 2022 às 19:37)

casr26 disse:


> Bem, estava sentir-me discriminado mas a dita SMS também já me chegou...pelo Oeste Bombarral/Cadaval lá vai chovendo com chuva batida de vento forte que agora terá tendência a abrandar um pouco a partir das 19/20h... estou a aguardar muita chuva mas gostava desta vez de estar errado ..a manhã de amanhã vai estar caótica em muitas zonas...com toda a certeza..


Amanhã pela manhã vou estar pelo Bombarral vamos lá ver se o Rio Real nos faz uma surpresa 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2022 às 19:57)

Brutal o que se passa em Coimbra... 

Por Lisboa tudo pacífico. Junto ao Tejo, no parque das nações, já não chove e está-se bem quase de t-shirt...

Tejo bem agitado e parece que está a meio metro de inundar ahah. Daqui a umas décadas esta zona vai ser um problema...


----------



## almeida96 (12 Dez 2022 às 20:15)

Ainda na calma antes da tempestade... Com *10,2 mm* de acumulado, com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 20:16)

Sim, tudo mais calmo aqui pela parte oriental da cidade, ainda que há uma hora atrás estivesse ainda a chover bem, com intensidade mas agora parou, e o vento tem muito menos força do que durante toda a manha e tarde...
Anda-se efetivamente quase de manga curta na rua, é impressionante o calor tendo em conta que é Dezembro, parece mentira mas hoje andei desde manha até ás 15 horas na rua e fartei-me de transpirar...  
Hoje choveu literalmente o dia todo em Lisboa, desde as 11 da manha, com mais ou menos força, mas certinha, certinha...
Existe lençóis de água por todo o lado nas estradas, tudo cheio de poças e lama por todo o lado, nos locais com relva...não me lembro de um Dezembro tão chuvoso há muitos anos, até porque faço anos este mês e lembro-me sempre de há muitos anos para de estar tempo seco!!!!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

Alguém me consegue mostrar no mapa a tal frente que vai supostamente criar o caos no centro do país? É que o radar ainda não mostra nada..


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 20:18)

Por aqui o acumulado de chuva hoje vai nos 7,0mm...


----------



## meko60 (12 Dez 2022 às 20:30)

Boa noite.
Um dia de chuva fraca mas constante que redundou num acumulado (até agora) de 6,8mm. 
Parece vir aí uma madrugada agitada, desta vez a ANEPC emitiu as devidas SMS's e a tempo, pelo que não é por falta de aviso que a população irá ser apanhada desprevenida.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 20:31)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém me consegue mostrar no mapa a tal frente que vai supostamente criar o caos no centro do país? É que o radar ainda não mostra nada..



Ainda longe a nova ondulação muito activa. É, basicamente, a mesma frente que tem estado a passar em ondulações sucessivas. Como se tem visto, mantém-se o ar tropical, com maiores ou menores descidas para norte e para sul dos limites mal definidos em relação à massa de ar mais a norte, ar polar modificado.







Previsão do MetOffice para a meia-noite:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda longe a nova ondulação muito activa. É, basicamente, a mesma frente que tem estado a passar em ondulações sucessivas. Como se tem visto, mantém-se o ar tropical, com maiores ou menores descidas para norte e para sul dos limites mal definidos em relação à massa de ar mais a norte, ar polar modificado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado (como sempre)!


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 20:42)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> Um dia de chuva fraca mas constante que redundou num acumulado (até agora) de 6,8mm.
> Parece vir aí uma madrugada agitada, desta vez a ANEPC emitiu as devidas SMS's e a tempo, pelo que não é por falta de aviso que a população irá ser apanhada desprevenida.


Sim, ainda agora no Jornal da noite da SIC, abriu a emissão exatamente com essa informação e em coisa de meia hora, já falou  o Presidente do IPMA e também o responsável pela Proteção Civil, desta vez a população está toda avisada. Tenho Twitter, e normalmente quem subescreve as noticias deles neste dias, está constantemente a receber mensagens dos perigos, e foi isso que me aconteceu hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 21:02)

Boas,

Chove moderado.
9 mm


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2022 às 21:05)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche e há já largos minutos, sempre com a mesma intensidade!


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

E volta a chover, de forma moderada, com algum vento forte  á mistura...


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2022 às 21:30)

Chove neste momento com muita intensidade em Odivelas.


----------



## Candy (12 Dez 2022 às 21:31)

E continua o peso de água! 
Estamos à beira mar, caso contrário...


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 21:32)

volta a chover


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

Nevoeiro cerrado.
10 mm

Incrível como nesta saída o arome conseguiu o impensável, carregou ainda mais.

Entretanto o satélite...


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 21:57)

a cair bem agora  , 11.2mm a subir


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 21:59)

Vai chovendo franco, o vento esse aumentou bastante de intensidade na última hora! Vamos ver onde as linhas mais intensas vão estacionar nas próximas horas! Acumulado de 11.9mm até ao momento! Bom evento a todos


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2022 às 22:10)

A brincar, já vamos com *14,5 mm *por aqui...vamos ver como será a madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 22:25)

aqui disparou para os *16.4mm*, agora acalmou de novo


----------



## blade (12 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

hoje foi o dia com a mínima mais alta de sempre em dezembro na zona de lisboa provavelmente


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 22:26)

Acumulados de hoje até às 22:00, nas EMA's

*12,8 mm Amadora*
  4,4 mm Barreiro
  6,2 mm Cascais
*11,2 mm Lisboa Carnide
26,2 mm Loures
11,6 mm Mafra*
  9,2 mm Moita
  5,4 mm Montijo
*14,8 mm Odivelas*
  7,2 mm Oeiras
  9,8 mm Palmela
10,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
10,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
  7,8 mm Setúbal
*16,6 mm Sintra Algueirão*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Dez 2022 às 22:32)

Tudo demasiado calmo pela margem Sul....


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tudo demasiado calmo pela margem Sul....



É a zona com menores acumulados da RLC, mas não deixam de ser bons acumulados de um dia chuvoso de Outono, 5 a 10 mm aproximadamente pela península de Setúbal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Dez 2022 às 22:42)

Estrada cortada desde a rotunda Este de Ponte de Frielas até ao IKEA. Sinalização de inundações na N8 entre a rotunda da Mealhada e a rotunda Oeste de Ponte de Frielas.


----------



## meko60 (12 Dez 2022 às 22:46)

Boas.
Ainda não se verificou o agravamento meteorológico previsto, chove certinho e algum vento. Acumulado 9,2mm.


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

A chover com alguma intensidade agora na parede.


----------



## JAlves (12 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

A chover com intensidade em Odivelas, e a avaliar pelo radar, assim deverá continuar durante um bom tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 22:50)

Já se vê nas imagens de satélite as células que nos vão dar problemas a formarem-se.
Neste momento está nevoeiro cerrado por aqui. Vem aí chuva forte não tarda.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 22:51)

Sigo com 8,6mm e a ver tudo a desviar, onde já vi este filme... 
 Continua o calor 19,0ºC


----------



## Iuri (12 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

A chover bem no Estoril


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 22:58)

Chove moderado a roçar o forte por Carnaxide.   
*18 mm* acumulados, vai subindo.


----------



## jonya4 (12 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

A chover com bastante intensidade pela zona de Sintra. Já há uns minutos...


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Boa noite a todos!

Nevoeiro cerrado pela Lourinhã...


----------



## Geopower (12 Dez 2022 às 23:00)

Em Lisboa noite segue com chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

Aumentou um pouco de intensidade a chuva, acumulados 9,0mm muitas folhas na estrada e passeios alguém vai escorregar um dia e partir a cramalheira...  
18,9ºC


----------



## Iuri (12 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

A aumentar consideravelmente (Estoril)


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Muito interessante o que se vê no satélite, só devendo chegar a estas zonas a meio da madrugada... 9,2mm e chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

Chove copiosamente no PdN


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estrada cortada desde a rotunda Este de Ponte de Frielas até ao IKEA. Sinalização de inundações na N8 entre a rotunda da Mealhada e a rotunda Oeste de Ponte de Frielas.



qual é essa aplicação/site?


----------



## LMMS (12 Dez 2022 às 23:16)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> De facto, devo viver em Setúbal mas num mundo paralelo face a outros frequentadores deste fórum. Desde o início da tarde que chove fraco a moderado, tudo escorre água, há terrenos alagados e assim perdura, no que respeita a precipitação, há dias, ora mais, ora menos. Há muito que não tínhamos por estas bandas um outono assim. Conclusão: "há quem veja passar tudo ao lado"! O que podemos concluir disto: seria bom uma enxurrada só para lavar a vista de quem aprecia 100 mm de chuva num só dia? Ou, estes acumulados razoáveis bem distribuídos no tempo deveriam-nos satisfazer? Devia de cair um dente sempre que alguém abre a boca (neste caso escreve) para dizer tamanhas asneiras


Então, prepare-se, pois ela vai cair com força por aí.


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

E chove agora torrencialmente por aqui, lá se me vão inundar as flores todas nos vasos da varanda exterior como do outro dia...epah, não há pachorra, passo os dias a colocar flor, tirar flor, e já começo a ver a água a bater mesmo por dentro das janelas duplas que tenho por toda a casa, coisa que só acontece quando chove desta forma!!!
E já vejo grandes lençóis de água na avenida por detrás de casa, e os carros a abrandarem...
E o vento também está a intensificar
Isto está a piorar...e muito!!!
Ou muito me engano ou Lisboa hoje vai voltar a ter zonas completamente alagadas!

Update: abrandou agora!!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Passou a chuva forte nos últimos minutos, o acumulado chegou aos 12,0mm a contar...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Que chuvada brutal    Rain rate de 44.7mm/hr , acumulado disparou para os 21.3mm


----------



## *Marta* (12 Dez 2022 às 23:22)

david 6 disse:


> qual é essa aplicação/site?


Parece ser o waze!


----------



## tucha (12 Dez 2022 às 23:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Que chuvada brutal    Rain rate de 44.7mm/hr , acumulado disparou para os 21.3mm


Deve ter sido a mesma que caiu aqui!


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

Já á estragos - Abrantes - Concavada - Um sitio plano


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 23:25)

Já nos *23,9 mm*. Deve parar daqui a nada mas só estamos no início!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

david 6 disse:


> qual é essa aplicação/site?


Acho que é o Waze


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2022 às 23:34)

*Marta* disse:


> Parece ser o waze!





João Pedro disse:


> Acho que é o Waze



ah ok pensava que era alguma app especial, assim esqueçam   


vai chovendo de novo qualquer coisa mas agora mais fraca que há pouco


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

O acumulado deu um salto para os 16,4mm e cai de forma moderada a forte, as tais folhas que falei num post acima estão a entupir as sargetas e já tem grandes lençóis de água a formar. 
18,8ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

Mais calmo , mas continua a chover bem! Rate de 19mm/hr , acumulado de 27.6mm


----------



## Microburst (12 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento, grande bafo na rua e pareceu-me ter visto alguns relâmpagos a Oeste há minutos atrás. Neste momento 14,6mm acumulados.


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2022 às 23:42)

Abrantes - 35mm nas ultimas 24H


----------



## DaniFR (12 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Muita chuva a caminho de Setúbal, algo semelhante ao que se passou em Coimbra à hora do almoço.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

O dia vai acabar com* 24,6 mm* acumulados. Nevoeiro bem cerrado e vento por vezes forte.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

Acumulados nas EMA's

actualizado 23:48


*23,7 mm Coimbra aeródromo 23:30
54,0 mm Coimbra observatório 23:00
50,9 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 23:10*
19,2 mm Lousã Candal 23:00
13,7 mm São Pedro de Moel 23:20
*20,6 mm Leiria aeródromo 23:20
30,0 mm Ourém - Fátima 23:20*
14,2 mm Alcobaça 23:30
16,8 mm Rio Maior 23:20
16,2 mm Chamusca 23:20
 9,4 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 23:30
 6,8 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 23:20
15,2 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 23:20
 7,9 mm Colares 23:20
15,0 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 23:20
*27,2 mm Lisboa Geofísico 23:30
21,9 mm Lisboa Ajuda 23:30*
13,0 mm Barreiro Lavradio 23:30
 8,5 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 23:20
12,2 mm Pegões 23:30


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2022 às 23:55)

Chove forte com algum vento, acumulados 21,0mm até ao momento e quase a fechar o dia. 
18,7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

DaniFR disse:


> Muita chuva a caminho de Setúbal, algo semelhante ao que se passou em Coimbra à hora do almoço.



Incrível a persistência da precipitação, contínua a somar


----------



## dASk (12 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

Chuvada monumental na Moita. As ruas parecem rios. Tudo o que é terra está encharcado. Esta noite promete ...!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

*45,5 mm* em Belas wow

Peninsula de Setúbal parece muito mau... desde as 22h30 que não pára com eco verde/amarelo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

DaniFR disse:


> Muita chuva a caminho de Setúbal, algo semelhante ao que se passou em Coimbra à hora do almoço.





dASk disse:


> Chuvada monumental na Moita. As ruas parecem rios. Tudo o que é terra está encharcado. Esta noite promete ...!



Acumulados na rede Clima-AML, margem Sul a subir muito.
Bacia do Trancão recebeu uma grande carga também.

actualizado 23:30

*22,6 mm Amadora*
 7,8 mm Barreiro
13,4 mm Cascais
19,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
*37,6 mm Loures*
14,4 mm Mafra
14,6 mm Moita
 6,8 mm Montijo
*23,8 mm Odivelas*
15,8 mm Oeiras
*21,4 mm Palmela*
17,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
*25,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
13,6 mm Setúbal
*27,6 mm Sintra Algueirão*
17,6 mm V.F.Xira


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *45,5 mm* em Belas wow


Esse valor é muito suspeito. Quase o dobro da maioria das estações.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> Esse valor é muito suspeito. Quase o dobro da maioria das estações.


Também achei, mas BCC e Caneças estão iguais. Idem Loures CLIMA.AML. Foi tudo em linha...


----------



## Pisfip (13 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

Boa noite a todos,
O dia 12 terminou por aqui com 46mm. Corre água por todos os lados, as casas estão com muita humidade. 
Aqui na região do Lena isto impressiona... Temo que possam ocorrer desabamentos com as quantidades previstas para hoje dia 13, vejo muita água a correr de muros e os terrenos estão completamente alagados.
Alguém sabe como estão os campos do Lis?


----------



## Spak (13 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

Bem... se o que o radar do the weather channel antevê para as próximas horas na zona da Grande Lisboa bater mesmo certo... a noite de quarta vai parecer brincadeira.

Espero sinceramente que errem as previsões...





__





						A carregar…
					





					weather.com


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2022 às 00:08)

O dia aqui pela Amadora termina com *36,6 mm, *segundo a estação da Reboleira. 
Períodos de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos ao longo da tarde e noite. Há cerca de 1h caiu um aguaceiro muito forte!! 

Neste momento não chove e por vezes entra nevoeiro.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

Spak disse:


> Bem... se o que o radar do the weather channel antevê para as próximas horas na zona da Grande Lisboa bater mesmo certo... a noite de quarta vai parecer brincadeira.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que errem as previsões...
> 
> ...


Por enquanto aqui tudo calmo pela zona oriental...mas á velocidade com que o cata vento que tenho na varanda roda...não  me faz antever  nada de bom...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 00:13)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 00:14)

Olhando as imagens de satélite, parece que o comboio de células direciona-se para a região de Setúbal. Vamos ver se se mantém.



david 6 disse:


> qual é essa aplicação/site?



É o waze, como já disseram


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

Spak disse:


> Bem... se o que o radar do the weather channel antevê para as próximas horas na zona da Grande Lisboa bater mesmo certo... a noite de quarta vai parecer brincadeira.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que errem as previsões...
> 
> ...


Reparei no mesmo, pois tenho a app no telemóvel! Esperemos bem que errem, caso contrário era o caos total... 
Na semana passada, esse radar não falhou por muito curiosamente


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:19)

o dia terminou com *18.8mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:20)

Palmela, *30 mm desde as 23h! *


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 00:21)

4,0mm depois das 00h e ontem acabou com 21mm


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

Boa noite,

Mais calmo agora, chuva fraca, mas à sensivelmente 30-45 minutos caía com intensidade.

Acumulado diário de *23.09 mm*.
O dia foi ventoso, sobretudo durante o período da manhã, e mais para a noite, tendo havido uma ligeira diminuição a meio da tarde.

Amplitude térmica diária ridiculamente baixa o que atesta o carácter húmido e tropical da massa de ar - extremos: *19.7ºC */ *17.8ºC*.
Desde as 13h que a temperatura se manteve no intervalo 18,5ºC - 19ºC.







Sigo com 18.4ºC, chuva fraca, vento moderado de SW.
O acumulado até ao momento de 1.80 mm.

Alguma apreensão para o que se vai passar nas próximas horas.


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Dez 2022 às 00:34)

Tufao André disse:


> Reparei no mesmo, pois tenho a app no telemóvel! Esperemos bem que errem, caso contrário era o caos total...
> Na semana passada, esse radar não falhou por muito curiosamente


qual app?

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 00:39)

Continua a chover, precitação estratiforme, por enquanto nada de convecção! Acumulado de 8.7mm desde a meia noite,  45, 9mm desde as 14h da tarde,  32mm desde as 22.30h


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2022 às 00:40)

Liliazevedo disse:


> qual app?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


The weather channel


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

A aguardar pela tempestade....a morrinha mantem-se acumulando 0,6mm desde as 00h. Temperatura 17,8ºC,100% de HR e a pressão atmosférica com 1006,4mb e com tendência de descida.


----------



## JAlves (13 Dez 2022 às 01:07)

Spak disse:


> Bem... se o que o radar do the weather channel antevê para as próximas horas na zona da Grande Lisboa bater mesmo certo... a noite de quarta vai parecer brincadeira.
> 
> Espero sinceramente que errem as previsões...
> 
> ...



Bolas, estive a ver e, de facto, é assustador!!


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Dez 2022 às 01:08)




----------



## NunoBrito (13 Dez 2022 às 01:09)




----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 01:13)

Volta a chuva moderada. *2,3 mm*
O nevoeiro cerrado mantém-se.


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

Pois e com a agravante de pouco depois das 5 da manhã estar maré alta, portanto já estará a encher.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 01:32)

A ondular para Lisboa neste momento... here it comes.


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 01:33)

Começam a disparar as ocorrências no distrito de Setúbal!! E está a começar uma nova onda.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

Que grande chuvada por aqui puxada a vento!


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 01:37)

Bem a julgar pelo que chove e o eco é verde upa upa....


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Dez 2022 às 01:41)

Começou mais uma rodada. Esta vai durar mais tempo


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 01:45)

Por aqui tudo na paz do Senhor...por enquanto.
Só  algum vento...chuva zero...


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 01:48)

tucha disse:


> Por aqui tudo na paz do Senhor...por enquanto.
> Só  algum vento...chuva zero...


Estará por minutos!!


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 01:48)

dASk disse:


> Estará por minutos!!


Aguardo então...e já  dou feedback!


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 02:01)

Chove bem por aqui, 6,5mm acumulados. Mais logo verei quanto rendeu a madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 02:06)

Volta a chuva moderada a forte. Esta linha vai persistir durante mais tempo. *5 mm*.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 02:06)

E já  comecou por aqui,  de forma moderada ainda...


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2022 às 02:09)

10mm desde a meia noite e 25.2mm nas últimas 24h.

Base das nuvens a tapar por completo o Cristo-Rei. No máximo 70/80m acima da linha do mar. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 02:13)

Esta parte mais ativa penso que vem na direcção da península de Setúbal novamente...


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 02:23)

aqui recomeça a chover e agora vai ser para durar, vou apanhar esse grosso todo que está a passar na região de Lisboa


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 02:24)

dASk disse:


> Esta parte mais ativa penso que vem na direcção da península de Setúbal novamente...


Queria estar na Caparica  estou em Loures


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 02:27)

A chuva cai certinha de forma moderada a forte. *8,4 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 02:29)

Dilúvio!   

Incrível como ainda há tanta água precipitável no oceano, ainda chego aos 300 mm mensais hoje...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 02:38)

Igualmente medonho a imagem de radar na zona de Torres Vedras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 02:39)

Zona de fronteira Lisboa/Leiria a levar bem


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 02:39)

A reportar da Amadora.

Começou o dilúvio, estava a dormir e a chuva acordou-me.

Chove com intensidade, mas menos que na quarta feira, mesmo assim vai dar problemas nas zonas baixas.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 02:41)

*50.39 mm/h*

Muito mais intenso que o evento da passada 4ªfeira nesta zona.

*02:30*






*02:35*


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 02:47)

começa a engrossar   

o IPMA tem uma descarga às 2.30 a sul de Coruche mas não dei por nada


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 02:48)

Vi um relampâgo na webcam da Costa de Caparica.
Por aqui por Loures chove moderado após 15 minutos de chuva intensa.


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 02:48)

Se quiserem caçar mais alguns


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 02:51)

Trovão!   
*11,4 mm*. Continua a chover bem e o nevoeiro mantém-se cerrado.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 02:52)

Esta linha vai durar algumas horas. Depois virá a frente fria, provavelmente atingindo a costa oeste daqui a 6 horas, lá para as 9h da manhã. É uma hora bastante má, de ponta.






Preia-mar cerca das 6h, baixa-mar às 12h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 02:54)

O que é isto? Eu tinha a impressão de que era apenas um rio atmosférico, mas acabei de acordar com um belo trovão!


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 02:55)

Mammatus disse:


> *50.39 mm/h*
> 
> Muito mais intenso que o evento da passada 4ªfeira nesta zona.
> 
> ...


por aqui, não,  nem pouco mais ou menos...!


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 02:56)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado, sem trovoada, e nada a ver com quarta feira...
Bate certinha, mas nada a ver com o diluvio da ultima quarta feira...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 02:57)

Mais um trovão. Célula na Costa da Caparica. *12,2 mm*


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 02:58)

Trovão audível.

De momento a chuva acalmou um pouco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 02:58)

Trovão bem intenso agora mesmo! Chove copiosamente há várias horas!!!  

Inundações são quase certas nas próximas horas nas zonas do costume (Costa de Caparica, Cova da Piedade, Santa Marta, Corroios, Vale Figueira, Sobreda, etc.).


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 02:59)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> O que é isto? Eu tinha a impressão de que era apenas um rio atmosférico, mas acabei de acordar com um belo trovão!


O moço  Miguel Miranda disse hoje na tv que ainda que remota poderia haver essa possibilidade...e avisou tb que a existir trovoada as coisas poderiam se complicar novamente...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 02:59)

Acumulados de ontem na RLC: ontem foi a vez de Coimbra sofrer inundações urbanas importantes.






Comparação com o restante território continental:


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 03:00)




----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 03:03)

Novo round diluviano.



StormRic disse:


> Esta linha vai durar algumas horas. Depois virá a frente fria, provavelmente atingindo a costa oeste daqui a 6 horas, lá para as 9h da manhã. É uma hora bastante má, de ponta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pelo aspecto parece que vamos estar sob a acção da mesma natureza de massa de ar após a frente fria.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 03:06)

dASk disse:


> Esta parte mais ativa penso que vem na direcção da península de Setúbal novamente...





Charneca Mundial disse:


> O que é isto? Eu tinha a impressão de que era apenas um rio atmosférico, mas acabei de acordar com um belo trovão!


Começou com esta:





Continuou em terra mas só entre nuvens:


----------



## casr26 (13 Dez 2022 às 03:06)

Ora cá estamos nós no Oeste ..pancadas de água sucessivas a testarem a resiliência dos telhados e afins...muita mas mesmo muita chuva desde há cerca de uma hora que deu agora uma ligeira pausa para daqui a pouco começar novo round...muita atenção para quem for fazer uma viagem na zona Oeste em direção a norte, com toda a certeza que vai encontrar lençóis de água...


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 03:07)

A cair bem por aqui também


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:09)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide neste momento.  
Muita água a escorrer nas estradas. Nada bom sinal para as zonas ribeirinhas...


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2022 às 03:15)

26.6mm. Volta a chover com intensidade.

Cova do Vapor com registo de inundações. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:17)

Continua a chover forte. Acumulado a subir para os *20,3mm*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 03:19)

A zona de Montejunto teve as primeiras duas descargas ainda antes das 2:30, a acompanhar as células de eco laranja:


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 03:21)

Que brutalidade de aguaceiros no Estoril (a decorrer)


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 03:22)

Impressionante o que acabou de passar nos últimos 20 minutos.

Acumulado segue nos *27.20 mm*.

*03:00*






*03:05*






EDIT: trovão novamente!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:24)

Impressionante. Continua a chover muito forte. *24,4 mm*. Repetição de quarta-feira.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:25)

Chuva de novo medonha, radar arrepia. Preocupação extrema.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:27)

TiagoLC disse:


> Impressionante. Continua a chover muito forte. *24,4 mm*. Repetição de quarta-feira.


Poderá ser bem pior devido à duração do evento


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:29)

*32,3 mm*. 20 milímetros acumulados nos últimos 30 minutos!!! E continua!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 03:34)

Rede.AML, acumulados de hoje (3ª)

actualizado 03:00

  8,2 mm Mafra
  2,8 mm V.F.Xira
10,2 mm Sintra Algueirão
11,2 mm Amadora
13,4 mm Odivelas
12,0 mm Loures
10,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
12,6 mm Cascais
11,0 mm Oeiras
13,8 mm Montijo
12,2 mm Barreiro
15,2 mm Moita
*23,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
26,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
16,8 mm Palmela
  9,6 mm Setúbal


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 03:35)

Bruta descarga, e vem mais a caminho!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 03:38)

Iuri disse:


> Bruta descarga, e vem mais a caminho!!!



Confirmo!

Por Alcabideche seguimos nos 32 mm.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 03:40)

Peniche/Caldas: situação grave. @Candy


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:40)

*37,9 mm*. Acalmou mas continua a chuva moderada.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:42)

A bacia do Tejo a levar uma rega tremenda


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 03:45)

Pela quantidade de água que escorre pela rua, e pelo que ainda vem, Loures vai alagar ... 
Vou tentar dormir um pouco, e acordar logo ao raiar do dia para me deslocar às zonas que normalmente alagam para verificar.
Novo aguaceiro muito forte agora que estou a escrever!!!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 03:46)

StormRic disse:


> Rede.AML, acumulados de hoje (3ª)
> 
> actualizado 03:00
> 
> ...



Diferença enorme em apenas meia hora:

actualizado 03:30

12,6 mm Mafra
 3,2 mm V.F.Xira
17,6 mm Sintra Algueirão
*23,4 mm Amadora
22,0 mm Odivelas*
19,0 mm Loures
17,2 mm Lisboa Carnide
*29,8 mm Cascais
25,8 mm Oeiras
20,2 mm Montijo
22,0 mm Barreiro*
18,8 mm Moita
*31,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
26,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
17,0 mm Palmela
 9,8 mm Setúbal


----------



## casr26 (13 Dez 2022 às 03:46)

StormRic disse:


> A zona de Montejunto teve as primeiras duas descargas ainda antes das 2:30, a acompanhar as células de eco laranja:


Confirmo, um deles acordou-me com toda a certeza!

Estamos agora aqui na zona em pleno segundo round...e...não está propriamente melhor do que o primeiro, mas o pessoal na zona de Peniche/Caldas da Rainha então devem estar mesmo ao rubro tais são os ecos que vão aparecendo no radar...


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2022 às 03:47)

Aqui deu para acordar com a chuva.. imagino em Peniche.. deve estar bravo.. 

Por agora abradou um pouco a intensidade..

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2022 às 03:49)

Boa carga , acordei com a força, desde 00 h vamos *9,34mm.*


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 03:51)

Deve estar muita gente acordada por Lisboa


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 03:52)

Acalmou um pouco agora mas pelo radar será de pouca duração


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2022 às 03:54)

StormRic disse:


> Peniche/Caldas: situação grave. @Candy


Estou a acompanhar. Mas tenho de ir dormir. Às 8h45 tenho de sair de casa. Vamos ver como está a estrada...


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 03:55)

Óbidos…


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 03:58)

Mais um aguaceiro fortíssimo aqui por Loures, ouve-se dentro de casa imenso ...


----------



## Garcia (13 Dez 2022 às 03:59)

Back to sleep..  vamo lá ver se consigo!.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2022 às 04:00)

Pelo menos à minha porta está a escoar bem. Muita chuva mas com escoamentos a funcionar. Não sei como estará a Praça central aqui a 100 metros, é mais baixa... 
Não vejo ocorrências por enquanto. 
Vamos ver. Mas tem sido muita chuva!
Vou tentar dormir alguma coisa.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:00)

Não dá para dormir, o terraço parece uma piscina


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:01)

Radial de Benfica e CRIL com inundações. Volta a chover muito forte por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 04:02)

Inundações certas em Lisboa novamente: Geofísico e Ajuda com mais de 30 mm e a subir, acumulados na ordem dos 5 a 7 mm cada 10 minutos!


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:05)

StormRic disse:


> Inundações certas em Lisboa novamente: Geofísico e Ajuda com mais de 30 mm e a subir, acumulados na ordem dos 5 a 7 mm cada 10 minutos!


A continuar assim será um despertar caótico na AML


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 04:05)

Brutal agora a descarga no Estoril


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:08)

As tampas dos esgotos já saltaram, tal como aconteceu na quarta-feira. O acumulado segue nuns estrondosos *46,3 mm*. Teme-se mesmo o pior...


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:09)

Aviso vermelho não se justifica?


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:12)

Nova carga brutal. Impressionante isto.


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 04:13)

As próximas horas não vão dar tréguas


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 04:23)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados nas EMA's
> 
> actualizado 23:48
> 
> ...


E depois daqueles acumulados de ontem, hoje está ainda pior, especialmente para a península de Setúbal, Lisboa e também linha de Cascais, bacia do Trancão, e mais para norte.

Acumulados hoje das EMA da RLC (não dão um retrato completo da situação)
actualizado 04:15

 6,2 mm Coimbra aeródromo 04:00
 1,6 mm Coimbra observatório 03:00
 1,7 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 03:30
10,2 mm Lousã Candal 03:20
 1,7 mm São Pedro de Moel 03:50
 1,9 mm Leiria aeródromo 03:50
12,7 mm Ourém - Fátima 04:00
 5,7 mm Alcobaça 03:40
11,0 mm Rio Maior 03:50
11,1 mm Chamusca 04:00
 9,4 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 04:00
*22,1 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 03:50*
 7,4 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 03:50
 6,9 mm Colares 03:50
14,8 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 03:50
*34,5 mm Lisboa Geofísico 04:00
32,7 mm Lisboa Ajuda 04:00
31,5 mm Barreiro Lavradio 04:00*
 2,6 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 00:40
*25,4 mm Pegões 04:00*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:23)

*51,8 mm*. E continua a chover moderado a forte.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 04:25)

Acumulados horários bastante significativos em Lisboa, das 03h às 04h:
Tapada da Ajuda: *22.7mm*
Geofísico: *23.2mm *
Gago Coutinho: *22.6mm *
____
Barreiro, lavradio: *15.6mm*
Cabo Raso: *10.6mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 04:25)

Isto é para ir aos 60mm em 6 horas... 

Nem quero imaginar como está Lisboa agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:31)

Que chuvada é esta? 
*59,2 mm*. 60 mm em 4 horas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 04:42)

Simplesmente não pára de chover... Anos e anos neste fórum e nunca vi nada assim. Parece que estou no Minho.

Lisboa em claro patamar de alerta vermelho. 

*51 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 04:43)

Às 4:30 é possível identificar possíveis zonas de desastre novamente:

Rede Clima.AML

actualizado 04:38

*29,0 mm Mafra*
 4,4 mm V.F.Xira
*38,0 mm Sintra Algueirão*
*44,6 mm Amadora
44,8 mm Odivelas
36,4 mm Loures*
*41,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
50,6 mm Cascais
46,6 mm Oeiras
26,0 mm Montijo
26,8 mm Barreiro
20,8 mm Moita
36,6 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
28,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
18,2 mm Palmela
*20,4 mm Setúbal*


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 04:45)

Isto no Estoril está medonho. Não pára há horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:47)

*62,0 mm*. Água acastanhada a descer pela rua a grande velocidade. Já vi carros de bombeiros a sair. Medonho mesmo...não há palavras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 04:50)

É muito provável que Algés e Alcântara estejam debaixo de água de novo...

Sapadores com mais uma noite longa.
@TiagoLC não sei se o Jamor aguenta esta...


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:50)

Vamos ter uma situação trágica. Sem fim à vista esta chuva torrencial. Felizmente moro em zona alta.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

IPMA lançou o vermelho... Segunda vez em menos de 7 dias. Irreal.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É muito provável que Algés e Alcântara estejam debaixo de água de novo...
> 
> Sapadores com mais uma noite longa.
> @TiagoLC não sei se o Jamor aguenta esta...


O jamor já deve levar um caudal impressionante


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sapadores com mais uma noite longa.
> @TiagoLC não sei se o Jamor aguenta esta...


Nem quero imaginar como está aquilo lá em baixo.
______
A chuva volta a intensificar. Muito forte e persistente...*63,5 mm*.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É muito provável que Algés e Alcântara estejam debaixo de água de novo...
> 
> Sapadores com mais uma noite longa.
> @TiagoLC não sei se o Jamor aguenta esta...


O jamor já deve levar um caudal


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 04:53)

Isto aqui parece a rain forest


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 04:54)

AMFC disse:


> O jamor já deve levar um caudal impressionante


Diria que já saiu por completo das margens, com a água que ainda leva da semana passada...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 04:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados horários bastante significativos em Lisboa, das 03h às 04h:
> Tapada da Ajuda: *22.7mm*
> Geofísico: *23.2mm *
> Gago Coutinho: *22.6mm *
> ...



E estas poucas estações oficiais, este mapa mesmo, começa a ser ridículo como informação oficial na página do IPMA, claramente obsoleto e tem de ser repensado de uma forma diferente.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Diria que já saiu por completo das margens, com a água que ainda leva da semana passada...


Claramente. A continuar assim seria recomendável a proteção civil pedir que fiquem em casa na AML . Sair para trabalhar será um risco enorme senão mesmo impossível.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 04:57)

*68,3 mm*. A estrada é literalmente um rio. Continua a chuva forte.


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 05:00)

Evento a terminar por volta das 6:30?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 05:06)

Simplesmente tem que parar de chover, já nada aguenta mais...

*58 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:12)

E continua a chuva forte. É um ruído constante que faz lembrar o _white noise. _*73,2 mm*_._


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:14)

*Lisboa e AML zona de desastre novamente.*

Há valores de acumulados em meia hora a excederem os 15 mm. Durante horas, já.

Amadora tem 62,0 mm em 5 horas.
Odivelas 61,2 mm/5 horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:21)

Acalmou finalmente. *74,2 mm* em 5 horas. Surreal!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:22)

Rede Clima.AML
acumulados até às 05:00

*31,2 mm Mafra*
 5,2 mm V.F.Xira
*50,8 mm Sintra Algueirão*
*62,0 mm Amadora
61,2 mm Odivelas
52,6 mm Loures
59,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
56,0 mm Cascais*
*52,0 mm Oeiras
27,8 mm Montijo
32,8 mm Barreiro
24,8 mm Moita
48,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
31,8 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
23,2 mm Palmela
27,8 mm Setúbal*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 05:22)

Sirene dos Bombeiros de Loures acabou de tocar


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Acalmou finalmente. *74,2 mm* em 5 horas. Surreal!



Mas pelo radar ainda vem mais, faltando, claro, a frente fria:


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:26)

E volta a chover torrencialmente. Incrível


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sirene dos Bombeiros de Loures acabou de tocar


Isso significa mobilização de quem não estava de serviço/prevenção.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:26)

Aviso vermelho implica risco extremo. Há que manter toda a gente em casa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 05:27)

Ocorrências da categoria de meteorologia adversa neste momento ativas.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:28)

Acho estranho nenhum canal informativo estar a acompanhar a situação em directo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 05:29)

StormRic disse:


> Isso significa mobilização de quem não estava de serviço/prevenção.





AMFC disse:


> Aviso vermelho implica risco extremo. Há que manter toda a gente em casa.



Sim suponho e espero que seja só isso, mas quando uma pessoa acorda com a sirene a tocar pensa logo no pior.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim suponho e espero que seja só isso, mas quando uma pessoa acorda com a sirene a tocar pensa logo no pior.


Desculpa respondi ao teu por engano. Queria comentar à parte


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 05:33)

Gago Coutinho com horária de 30,2 mm...

Lisboa só pode estar debaixo de água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 05:37)

Vai ser um início de dia complicado. EN8 entre Ponte Frielas e Flamenga.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:40)

Vai ser uma verdadeira odisseia para muitos ir trabalhar hoje. É um risco igualmente.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2022 às 05:41)

58mm desde as 00h. Incrível o que chove. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:42)

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221213
actualizado 05:35


 7,8 mm Coimbra aeródromo 05:20
 1,8 mm Coimbra observatório 04:00
 3,3 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 05:00
12,0 mm Lousã Candal 05:00
 2,9 mm São Pedro de Moel 05:10
 2,8 mm Leiria aeródromo 05:10
14,2 mm Ourém - Fátima 05:10
 7,7 mm Alcobaça 05:20
15,0 mm Rio Maior 05:10
19,8 mm Chamusca 05:10
12,0 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 05:20
24,1 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 05:10
11,6 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 05:10
11,1 mm Colares 05:10
*23,8 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 05:10
59,2 mm Lisboa Geofísico 05:20
52,4 mm Lisboa Ajuda 05:20
43,2 mm Barreiro Lavradio 05:20*
 2,6 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 00:40
*42,9 mm Pegões 05:20*


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:42)

Incrível. Oeiras parece um íman para a chuva mais intensa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 05:43)

Estradas neste momento cortadas, segundo a CM Loures:
- EN 8 entre Ponte Frielas e Flamenga;
- EN 115 entre a rotunda de A-das-Lebres e a rotunda das Oliveiras (que dá acesso a Stº Antão do Tojal, Pintéus e à Via de Cintura AMLN).


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 05:47)

Cmtv em directo


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:51)

*90 mm* desde o meio-dia de ontem (< 18 horas).


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 05:52)

Acabei de acordar novamente com a chuva que cai.

Esta era a pior hora para a chuva intensa, pois corresponde a maré alta.

A baixa de Algés e o Dafundo já devem estar submersos


----------



## kArPe (13 Dez 2022 às 05:55)

Pelo flight radar, parece que o aeroporto de Lisboa está a ponderar se aterram voos ou não. Alguns em aproximação já em desvio


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 06:04)

Cnn em directo. Caos instalado. Há que emitir um comunicado para as pessoas não saírem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 06:06)

*72,2 mm em 6 horas*, Lisboa Gago Coutinho


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Dez 2022 às 06:06)

Segundo informações Facebook, ponte 25 Abril sentido N/S cortado
IC/19 Sintra Lisboa também cortado com carros em contra mão.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 06:07)

Bom dia.
Noite de verdadeiro dilúvio, 64,6mm acumulados  e um rain rate de 274,2 atingido pouco antes das 06:00h.


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 06:12)

AMFC disse:


> Cnn em directo. Caos instalado. Há que emitir um comunicado para as pessoas não saírem.


Bom dia situação muito complicada...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 06:15)

62,9 mm em 6 horas, Lisboa Geofísico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 06:19)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia situação muito complicada...


Adivinhem que rio passa literalmente por baixo dessa inundação...


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 06:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Adivinhem que rio passa literalmente por baixo dessa inundação...


Jamor. Até a estrada que liga linda a pastora a Carnaxide está encerrada. Imagino o caudal


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 06:27)

2022 Dez 13
acumulados até às* 06:00

34,6 mm Mafra*
 7,0 mm V.F.Xira
*56,0 mm Sintra Algueirão
72,6 mm Amadora*
*72,8 mm Odivelas
60,8 mm Loures
73,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
65,6 mm Cascais*
*73,8 mm Oeiras
38,2 mm Montijo
41,6 mm Barreiro
29,2 mm Moita
56,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
33,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
24,8 mm Palmela
32,0 mm Setúbal*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 06:27)

Incrível o que se passa em Odivelas e Loures... Com a lezíria cheia de água onde vai parar isto tudo...


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 06:28)

StormRic disse:


> 2022 Dez 13
> acumulados até às* 06:00
> 
> 34,6 mm Mafra*
> ...


Confirma se os valores loucos em Oeiras


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 06:29)

Parece que finalmente vai acalmar


----------



## PapoilaVerde (13 Dez 2022 às 06:35)

53,3 está noite e até agora que são 6h35 
Netatmo no Feijó


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 06:40)

Boas , 

77 mm por aqui,  impressionante.
Como é natural muitas ocorrênciasa.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 06:45)

*81,1 mm em 6 horas*, Lisboa Geofísico


----------



## Busorganist (13 Dez 2022 às 06:56)

A juntar ao caos no trânsito, temos a Linha de Sintra interrompida entre Benfica e Campolide, Linha do Norte Suspensa entre Alverca e Sacavém, e Linha de Cascais aparentemente suspensa em toda a linha, com Algés novamente submersa. 

Na Carris está a ser dada ordem para os carros não saírem das estações de recolha por falta de segurança.


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 06:57)

Tudo indica que terminou, pelo menos para as próximas horas.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:02)

Presidente do ipma fala de um alívio breve que será seguido por novo forte agravamento


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 07:03)

Até me deu um nó ao ver agora o radar nas últimas horas sobre a Grande Lisboa e mais interior,
Que massacre. 
E pela experiencia pessoal de ontem, o radar meio que engana, chove torrencialmente mesmo com apenas ecos amarelos, muito conteúdo de água na atmosfera


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 07:06)

Lisboa Gago Coutinho:* 85,1 mm em 6 horas*






Ajuda:  *75,5 mm em 6 horas*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:14)

Acordei para ir trabalhar, não sei bem como com as estradas cortadas.
*98,6 mm* acumulados. Sem palavras, só resta desejar que os danos sejam os mínimos possíveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 07:14)

Olhando para o satélite,  daqui vai a umas  horas vai agravar certo?


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 07:17)

2022 Dez 13
acumulados até às 07:00

*37,0 mm Mafra*
 9,2 mm V.F.Xira
*59,4 mm Sintra Algueirão*
*76,2 mm Amadora
76,6 mm Odivelas
64,8 mm Loures
76,2 mm Lisboa Carnide
68,4 mm Cascais*
*78,4 mm Oeiras
51,4 mm Montijo*
*54,2 mm Barreiro*
*47,2 mm Moita
76,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
47,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
38,0 mm Palmela
40,0 mm Setúbal*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:17)

Nunca pensei um dia ver uma notícia assim:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:24)




----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 07:25)

Em Sintra levo 35 mm, desde as 00H00. Substancialmente menos que na zona a Sul da Serra. Alenquer/Ribafria com apenas 16 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 07:28)

fhff disse:


> Em Sintra levo 35 mm, desde as 00H00. Substancialmente menos que na zona a Sul da Serra. Alenquer/Ribafria com apenas 16 mm.



A netatmo do Penedo, Colares vai nos 41 mm.
Desta vez esta zona acumulou estupidamente mais, o que de momento so acarreta problemas enfim


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:29)

fhff disse:


> Em Sintra levo 35 mm, desde as 00H00. Substancialmente menos que na zona a Sul da Serra. Alenquer/Ribafria com apenas 16 mm.


Sim foi visível que grande parte da precipitação ficou pela zona litoral da grande Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 07:32)




----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 07:41)

AMFC disse:


> Sim foi visível que grande parte da precipitação ficou pela zona litoral da grande Lisboa


Mas pelo sudoeste, de tal modo que nas estações a norte da Serra de Sintra os acumulados são muito inferiores.
Precipitação depois potenciada pelos relevos mais proeminentes que as massas de ar encontraram em primeiro lugar, linha de colinas até 200m e mais atrás os montes de altitudes superiores a 300m que barraram uma grande parte da precipitação descarregando-a para as bacias das ribeiras litorais da costa Cascais-Algés e para a bacia do Trancão que tem uma das piores cheias de sempre.
Também a margem sul do estuário do Tejo foi atingida, os acumulados das estações desde a Caparica ao Barreiro são notáveis (61,9 mm em Praia da Rainha, estação que está quase ao nível do mar é espantoso).


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 07:43)

Volta a chover bem por aqui. *101,9 mm.*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2022 às 07:44)

Algés:


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 07:54)

O grande grupo de células já desenvolvidas a nordeste da Madeira parece ter uma trajectória que o levará para o Algarve ou até mesmo passando de raspão a caminho do golfo de Cádiz. A incógnita é o que se pode formar naquela área circulada, onde há um contraste mais aparente entre as massas de ar e por enquanto não tem grandes células em desenvolvimento. É essa zona que virá para a AML.


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 07:56)

Agora mais calmo aqui por Almada velha. Desde as 00:00h o acumulado cifra-se em 76mm é muita .


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 07:57)

Pelo Montijo esteve toda a noite a chover o que redeu 53mm, menos 30 que em Oeiras (80mm) no entanto mal se vêm charcos com água acumulada fruto dos terrenos envolventes que absorvem grande parte da água.. Infelizmente e como disse na quarta feira, eventos destes vão continuar a acontecer, façam os túneis que façam porque com prédios colados a prédios, estão a espera que a água vá para onde? Evapore?


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 08:02)

Perguntas legitimas dos cidadãos, 


E escola nem é o mais complicado. 
Muita gente, e quando falamos de Lisboa, falamos mesmo de muita gente,  a esta hora questiona-se se pode por exemplo faltar e estar protegido em termos laborais, e como não sabem a resposta, vão tentar ir para os empregos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 08:12)

2022 Dez 13
acumulados até às 0*8:00

37,0 mm Mafra*
11,6 mm V.F.Xira
*59,8 mm Sintra Algueirão*
*76,6 mm Amadora
77,0 mm Odivelas
64,8 mm Loures
76,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
68,8 mm Cascais*
*81,8 mm Oeiras
54,4 mm Montijo*
*58,8 mm Barreiro*
*52,6 mm Moita
82,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
51,8 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
*43,4 mm Palmela*
*42,6 mm Setúbal*

Surpreendente que seja uma estação de Seixal com o maior acumulado da rede Clima.AML.
Aliás, até agora ainda nada se ouviu nos meios de comunicação sobre os concelhos da margem sul.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 08:21)

okcomputer disse:


> Perguntas legitimas dos cidadãos,
> 
> 
> E escola nem é o mais complicado.
> Muita gente, e quando falamos de Lisboa, falamos mesmo de muita gente,  a esta hora questiona-se se pode por exemplo faltar e estar protegido em termos laborais, e como não sabem a resposta, vão tentar ir para os empregos.


Precisamente.
Nada se vê de directivas governativas ou autárquicas. Só se ouve recomendações da Protecção Civil, Bombeiros e do IPMA para se ficar em casa, mas isso de nada serve para quem depende do trabalho, não são esses organismos que ditam as regras legais.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 08:21)

StormRic disse:


> 2022 Dez 13
> acumulados até às 0*8:00
> 
> 37,0 mm Mafra*
> ...


Duvido que esse valor do Seixal esteja correcto, nenhuma estação a volta bate com essa e estamos a falar de 30mm para qualquer outra..


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 08:30)

A análise da situação é algo imprecisa e a curto prazo não dá grande ajuda a perceber o que falta ainda passar ou formar-se a sudoeste:











Aparentemente há um sistema frontal a formar-se a WSW. A frente ondulou e a última precipitação na AML terá sido devida àquela curta frente fria que às 6h estava mesmo a entrar em terra.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 08:38)

Há pelo menos 30 min que só se ouvem bombeiros e ambulâncias. 
Não me atrevo a tentar ir para Lisboa.
Não chove. *102,4 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 08:38)

Novamente convém sublinhar que aquela grande massa de células, em desenvolvimento a nordeste da Madeira, tem uma trajectória que agora é ENE/Leste e não será daí que virá precipitação a atingir o continente.
Mas já se nota formação de células um pouco mais a norte dessa formação, e essas virão para cá.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 08:40)

Posso me juntar a vocês em valor elevado? Aqui *61mm *e ainda chove


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 08:41)

StormRic disse:


> Novamente convém sublinhar que aquela grande massa de células, em desenvolvimento a nordeste da Madeira, tem uma trajectória que agora é ENE/Leste e não será daí que virá precipitação a atingir o continente.
> Mas já se nota formação de células um pouco mais a norte dessa formação, e essas virão para cá.


Felizmente.. essas ai de baixo estão com um aspecto horrível, acredito que com varios kms de topo..


----------



## almeida96 (13 Dez 2022 às 08:42)

Depois de uma noite de chuva forte (especialmente entre as 3 e as 5h), há agora uma pequena paragem. Ainda entrou alguma água em casa, mas mais decorrente da saturação do ar e vários dias consecutivos de chuva...
Acumulados *59,8 mm. *

Veremos o que o resto do dia aguarda. Poderá não ser nada agradável


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2022 às 08:44)

Bom dia. 
Não chove em Peniche. Por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 08:46)

Bom dia,
Durante a noite não cheguei a fazer o ponto de situação sobre a precipitação porque estava um bocado sonolento. O que é certo é que o evento por aqui foi uma loucura ao nível de acumulados, com o evento a gerar 85,81 mm na estação de Vale Rosal, 80,77 mm na estação de Vale de Cavala e 75,69 mm na estação do Lazarim. Uma noite bem chuvosa, por certo!  

Estive a ver também o mapa da Proteção Civil e ao que parece, tal e qual como previ, houve inundações em Corroios, Santa Marta, Costa de Caparica e Cova da Piedade... como será que fiz isto? Magia.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 08:46)

Vista para Loures, a partir dos Fetais:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 08:53)

Caos em Algés:


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2022 às 09:01)

A todos os que residam ou estejam a pensar deslocar-se para o Concelho de Almada, evitem a circulação junto à Rotunda do Centro Sul.

A Vala do Caramujo (Bacia de retenção do Parque da Paz) galgou as margens e pode inundar toda a baixa da Cova da Piedade.

Atenção à baixa de Cacilhas, Sobreda e Cova do Vapor.



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2022 às 09:05)

Por Alenquer *16,56mm *, a certa altura deixou de chover e foi só o que caiu. Nada de especial por aqui...


----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 09:05)

O Lizandro no Carvalhal (Cheleiros). Na Foz do Lizandro a N9 está cortada.


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2022 às 09:14)

Bom dia. Noite complicada em termos de chuva, entrou-me até alguma em casa na marquise virada a Sul, aquando dos períodos em que era acompanhada de rajadas de vento, mas tudo tranquilo agora pese embora esteja a escurecer novamente.

Até às 0h o acumulado alcançou os 16,7mm, depois e até ao momento chegou aos 71,2mm, o que é de facto algo fora do comum. Ouvem-se sirenes de carros de bombeiros e ambulâncias um pouco por todo o lado, e até mesmo os estabelecimentos comerciais aqui da rua sofreram pequenas inundações.

Dados actuais: 18ºC, HR 99%, PA 999,3hpa, 71,2mm precipitação e o vento sopra moderado de S/SO.


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2022 às 09:23)

O IPMA acabou de colocar todo o território continental sob aviso laranja, à exceção do distrito de Bragança.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

TiagoLC disse:


> Caos em Algés:


A imagem do túnel é impressionante e assustadora...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 09:30)

Na baixa de Cascais



















A ribeira das vinhas tem uma violência...
Saltou do leito nas traseiras do mercado


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

João Pedro disse:


> A imagem do túnel é impressionante e assustadora...



Já há dias tinha ido ao teto, a estação reabriu anteontem. 
Felizmente parece que não instalaram os equipamentos, fizeram bem.








						Estação de Algés - Serviço em funcionamento
					

Após os trabalhos de limpeza e garantidas as condições de acesso, os comboios já efetuam paragem na estação de Algés. Deverá adquirir e validar o título de transporte em trânsito.




					www.cp.pt


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 09:54)

Agora na RTP3 em directo, o presidente da CML diz que o IPMA o avisou de chuva convectiva em Lisboa por volta das 13H.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

Video enviado por um amigo.
Ribeira das Vinhas em Cascais...medo.


----------



## okcomputer (13 Dez 2022 às 10:01)




----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 10:03)

Boas
Setúbal outra vez com o escudo, aqui até choveu mais antes da meia noite que de madrugada, acumulados ontem 21mm e hoje desde as 00h apenas 19,0mm, total do evento até agora 40mm, este mês vou com 132mm e o Ano com 460mm
 Mínima muito alta 17,8ºC e agora estão 18,4ºC


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Madrugada de loucos, não me lembro de algo semelhante nos últimos anos.

Acumulado diário de *79.30 mm*!!! E não vai ficar por aqui...

Rain rate máximo de *68.40 mm/h* (06:34), que me parece estar associado à passagem da frente fria.







Agora 18.8ºC, vento moderado de WSW


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 10:25)

Bom dia pessoal,

Infelizmente as piores previsões vieram a concretizar-se, e temos novamente muitos danos materiais, nomeadamente na AML devido a imensa quantidade de pluviosidade em tão pouco tempo, esta situação foi diferente do passado dia 8 do presente mês, dado que foi menos localizado , muito mais abrangente,  logo os estragos serão muitos maiores!  Felizmente parece que desta vez não temos até ao momento nenhuma perda humana a lamentar  Incrível a quantidade de água perceptível,  os acumulados brutais foram praticamente todos feitos de forma estratiforme, dado que ao contrário de dia 8 , tivemos convecção praticamente nula! Contudo ainda não terminou, olhando para o satélite estou algo apreensivo  Por Azeitão também choveu muito, mas felizmente não de  forma contínua, logo muito bem vinda ! Ontem rendeu 38.1mm , e hoje até ao momento 26.6mn , Dezembro segue nos 192.2mm , a serra está a brotar água por todo o lado


----------



## fernandinand (13 Dez 2022 às 10:27)

Bom, por aqui o dia louco até agora foi ontem, com vento muito forte das ~10h-15h...precipitação saldou-se pelos ~37mm.
Hoje seguimos já com ~22mm, mas o 'pior' ainda está para vir...
Tenho pena de estar em casa 'preso' em pós-operatório e não ter oportunidade de ir dar uma volta e ver as nascentes/exsurgências aqui pelo Sicó pois devem estar em máximos de década!
Hoje iremos ultrapassar os 600mm por aqui, no ano hidrológico que ainda agora começou!


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 10:47)

Lisboa acordou no caos, novamente...

NOTA À COMUNICAÇÃO SOCIAL

Mau tempo: Ponto de Situação

Na sequência do mau tempo há a registar na região de Lisboa a seguinte situação:

Estradas Cortadas



EN 8 entre Odivelas e Loures – Rio Galgou
EN 250 Ikea – Frielas – Rio galgou
EN 115 Rotunda Oliveiras e A das Lebres, Loures 
Acessos A8  Loures cortados
EN 115 -2 Maxial -Ermegeira deslizamento terras
EN 9 Ponte Rol – Torres Vedras
Calçada de Carriche - Odivelas – derrocada terras


Vias intransitáveis

Túneis Campo pequeno, Campo Grande, Avenida João XXI e Avenida de Berlim
Eixo Norte Sul
2 circular - sentido Lisboa Norte,
Radial de Benfica,
Av. Infante D. Henrique junto ao Túnel Batista Russo,
Av. Berna,
Av. Calouste Gulbenkian,
Todos os acessos a Praça de Espanha,
Av. Ceuta,
Alfredo Bensaúde,
Estrada do Penedo
Alcântara (vários locais),
Cruzamento Gago Coutinho com EUA
Praça de 7 rios,
Avenida de santo Contestável,
Av. 24 de Julho até Belém,
Avenida de Ceuta junto ao acesso à ponte 25 de abril


A Carris não irá iniciar a totalidade da sua atividade enquanto não estiverem garantidas condições de segurança da circulação rodoviária.


O Metro de Lisboa com restrições nas estações do jardim zoológico e chelas 


A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência à Proteção Civil apela à população para que tome precauções redobradas, restrinja ao máximo a sua movimentação ao estritamente necessário e  siga as indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.

Local: sede da ANEPC, em Carnaxide.

13 de dezembro de 2022


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 10:48)

E a noticias agora de um carro soterrado no IC17, as pessoas tiveram que ir para o hospital...
Mas foi uma noite calma, a nivel de trovoada que por aqui foi nula...
E vai haver um corte de energia em Cascais para questoes de segurança  visto que está  tudo inundado  lá  também...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Infelizmente as piores previsões vieram a concretizar-se, e temos novamente muitos danos materiais, nomeadamente na AML devido a imensa quantidade de pluviosidade em tão pouco tempo, esta situação foi diferente do passado dia 8 do presente mês, dado que foi menos localizado , muito mais abrangente,  logo os estragos serão muitos maiores!  Felizmente parece que desta vez não temos até ao momento nenhuma perda humana a lamentar


Enquanto os danos forem só materiais estamos nós "bem"... Não estamos preparados para invernos mais rigorosos, nem para as alterações climáticas, temo mesmo que qualquer dia as tragédias sejam maiores.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

A compor se para logo mais cair alguma.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:09)

Acordei à  meia hora, sem chover...mas já  comecou novamente  com intensidade!
Dizem que a Av. de Berlin está  cortada? Vou tentar entender o porquê...


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 11:10)

" QUE-RE-DO" Situação identica à de 2008.
Quando cheguei as águas já tavam a descer, podemos ver isso pelas marcas que também apanhei, aquela cadeira presa a metro metro e meio de altura diz tudo!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 11:11)




----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Carvalhal, rio Lizandro.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:21)

Mais informações desta vez relativas a outras zonas do país, comunicado das 10.50 das Infraestruturas de Portugal...

"Em resultado das condições climatéricas adversas que se têm vindo a sentir ao longo das últimas horas, nomeadamente devido à forte e continua chuvada que tem caído na região de Lisboa, são vários os locais da rede rodoviária e ferroviária sob gestão da IP onde a circulação está suspensa devido a inundações.

Relativamente à *Rede Rodoviária*, as estradas atualmente cortadas são as seguintes:

N8(Odivelas-Loures); N250, na Zona de Frielas; N115, Rotunda das Oliveiras e das Lebres; Acesso da A8 para Loures; N115-2 em Machiel e Ermejeira; N9 em Ponte de Rol e Torres Vedras ; Calçada de Carriche e Odivelas; Acesso do IC19 para Rio de Mouro; N6(Auto da Boa Viagem); Acesso da N6-3 e acesso Auto da boa viagem, Acesso IC16 para a CRIL-Pontinha; Acesso IC19 para Buraca; IP7 cortado no sentido Norte-Sul para a Ponte 25 de Abril.


Fora da região de Lisboa


EN2, Mora, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos entre os quilómetros 469 e 471;
EN244, Avis, corte em ambos os sentidos ao quilómetro 104;
EN246, Arronches, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos  entre os quilómetros 53 e 59,5;
EN246, Elvas, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos  ao quilómetro 18;
IP2, Monforte, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos  ao quilómetro 203,1;
EN251, Monte da Barca, Couço, corte da circulação em ambos os sentidos entre Couço e Mora.

Quanto à *circulação ferroviária na região de Lisboa*, os troços onde a circulação se encontra condicionada:


Linha do Norte: Restabelecida a circulação em três vias entre Sacavém-Bobadela Sul e Alverca, mantem-se interdita a circulação numa das vias; 
Linha de Sintra: circulação suspensa entre Campolide e Benfica; 
Concordância de Xabregas: circulação suspensa entre Bifurcação de Chelas e Lisboa Santa Apolónia; 
Linha Cascais: Restabelecida a circulação através de uma via entre Cais do Sodré e Oeiras;
Linha do Sul: Devido a aluimento de terras, foi suspensa a circulação numa das vias entre Pragal e Corroios. A circulação realiza-se em ambos os sentidos através de uma única via.
A Infraestruturas de Portugal tem as suas equipas a trabalhar no terreno, em articulação com os diversos Agentes de Proteção Civil, dando resposta imediata às várias ocorrências, com o objetivo de mitigar os seus efeitos e visando uma mais rápida reposição das condições de circulação e segurança.

Faremos a atualização desta informação sempre que se justificar.

Alertamos para a necessidade da adoção de comportamentos adequados de autoproteção, nomeadamente:


Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias;
Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto a zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a fenómenos de transbordo dos cursos de água, evitando a circulação e permanência nestes locais;
Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;
Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2022 às 11:22)

Hospital São Francisco Xavier com dois pisos inundados.​
SIC Notícias

Há 21 minutos

Os elevadores não estão a funcionar, o que provoca constrangimentos.

*As cheias estão a afetar também o Hospital São Francisco Xavier, no Restelo, Lisboa.

Os pisos -1 e 0 estão inundados. Os elevadores não estão a funcionar, o que provoca constrangimentos. É impossível deslocar os doentes acamados que precisam de fazer exames noutros pisos do hospital.









						Hospital São Francisco Xavier com dois pisos inundados
					

Os elevadores não estão a funcionar, o que provoca constrangimentos.




					sicnoticias.pt
				



*


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2022 às 11:22)

Vendo as imagens de satélite, diria que a chuva chegará à AML antes das 13h.

O Algarve e Baixo Alentejo é que aparentemente vão ter direito a uma valente rega.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

Snifa disse:


> Hospital São Francisco Xavier com dois pisos inundados.​
> SIC Notícias
> 
> Há 21 minutos
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 11:29)

Stormlover disse:


> " QUE-RE-DO" Situação identica à de 2008.
> Quando cheguei as águas já tavam a descer, podemos ver isso pelas marcas que também apanhei, aquela cadeira presa a metro metro e meio de altura diz tudo!!!!



Excelente reportagem! A que horas foram feitas as gravações?


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:30)

Microburst disse:


> Vendo as imagens de satélite, diria que a chuva chegará à AML antes das 13h.
> 
> O Algarve e Baixo Alentejo é que aparentemente vão ter direito a uma valente rega.


Aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, já chove novamente de forma moderada...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 11:32)

Volta a chover com um intensidade brutal ! Muitos carros parados com os 4 piscas no caminho de Azeitão para Sesimbra


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Aqui em Setúbal vai chovendo fraco
18,7ºC


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 11:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Volta a chover com um intensidade brutal ! Muitos carros parados com os 4 piscas no caminho de Azeitão para Sesimbra


È melhor mesmo parar nessas condições....


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 11:38)

Começou o último round por aqui também!!


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 11:38)

BOm dia,

Por aqui já chove e o dia está cada vez mais escuro.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

Volta a chover bem por aqui também.
*103 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 11:46)

Começou a cair nova carga de água no Estoril


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:48)

Vai chovendo moderado, acumulados hoje 20,2mm 
18,1ºC


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 11:49)

Chove forte por aqui, grande carga de água.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 11:51)

Parede com 77mm acumulado e começa novamente a chover.
Meu Deus, isto vai ser muito mau.
Boa Sorte a todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Chove de novo com bastante intensidade por aqui. Ao que parece também houve perturbações na Linha do Sul na zona de Vale Flor durante a manhã, com um deslizamento de terras devido aos solos cheios de água - o que tem estado a prejudicar o trânsito ferroviário entre Pragal e Corroios. É mais fácil indo pelo metro neste momento! 

O acumulado de hoje segue nos 73,61 mm em Vale Rosal, 69,6 mm em Vale de Cavala e 68,6 mm no Lazarim.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 11:54)

Thomar disse:


> Chove forte por aqui, grande carga de água.


Aqui bateu no escudo e não passou de chuva fraca a moderada... bem deu mais 1,4mm esta chuvinha aqui e deve acalmar agora nas próximas horas sem grande coisa de chuva, acumulados hoje aqui 20,4mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 11:55)

Ficou de noite. Continua a chover bem. *105,2 mm*


----------



## Spak (13 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

A ver se isso passa depressa para dar tempo a escoar a água...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Volta a chover com um intensidade brutal ! Muitos carros parados com os 4 piscas no caminho de Azeitão para Sesimbra




Á porta do meu trabalho


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 12:03)

Já chegou novo round, mas este deverá passar rápido.











EDIT: *36.60 mm/h*


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 12:07)

Que brutalidade de água que cai do céu neste momento


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Madrugada bem difícil, com chuva muito forte e persistente várias horas! Acumulado brutal registado, ainda maior que na 4f passada... *117,2 mm *

Após uma pausa na chuva durante a manhã, volta a chover com alguma intensidade! 
No caminho para o trabalho, em Alfragide, muitos lençóis de água e derrocadas em alguns locais.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:08)

E volta a chover de forma torrencial aqui e tocada a vento (bem antes das 13 horas), acabei agora de vir da rua, fui beber café, em 100 metros de distancia, apanhei uma molha mesmo com chapéu que tive que me despir quando cheguei a casa!
Até pensei em esperar debaixo de um telheiro mas tendo em conta que se aproximam as 13 horas....
Vivo numa zona muito plana, mas se vivesse numa zona com declives, ficava mesmo com medo a partir de agora...


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2022 às 12:10)

Em Almada (centro) chuva moderada.


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

Bom dia

Bem, que noite! Chuva persistente sem grandes intensidades, rendendo até agora *28,2 mm *desde a meia-noite* *
Felizmente não houve inundações nem estragos por aqui, tudo porque a chuva foi quase sempre em regime fraco a moderado. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de SW-W, mas volta e meia lá temos uma ou outra rajada forte. 

O acumulado de ontem ficou-se apenas pelos *3 mm *
A manhã segue nublada e com aguaceiros fracos, mas neste momento cai uma bela carga de água 

Extremos de ontem: *17,7ºC / 20,3ºC / 3 mm *

T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (13 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

Thomar disse:


> Chove forte por aqui, grande carga de água.


Parou por uns minutos mas volta a chover torrencial.


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2022 às 12:17)

Geopower disse:


> Em Almada (centro) chuva moderada.


passou a chuva forte. Avenida em direção a Cacilhas transformada num rio.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 12:19)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte. *108,7 mm*.
*113,3 mm* na baixa de Algés.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Dez 2022 às 12:25)

Zona da Grande Lisboa... preparem se pelas imagens de satélite célula a caminho.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 12:29)

Fantkboy disse:


> Zona da Grande Lisboa... preparem se pelas imagens de satélite célula a caminho.


Pelo contrário. O tempo deve melhorar a partir da tarde.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

Fantkboy disse:


> Zona da Grande Lisboa... preparem se pelas imagens de satélite célula a caminho.


Não virá mais nada hoje, comparado com o que tivemos de madrugada.
Estamos a viver um episódio de contornos históricos.
Há água por todo o lado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 12:32)

Fantkboy disse:


> Zona da Grande Lisboa... preparem se pelas imagens de satélite célula a caminho.


Essa célula não passará pela AML - a "encosta" norte dessa formação deverá essencialmente afetar o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve durante a tarde.
Por aqui continua a chuva intensa, associada à frente fria, no entanto a situação já está a acalmar neste momento. Muito escuro a sudoeste!


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 12:34)

Ainda chove, mas situação mais calma.

Imagem do radar correspondente à passagem da parte mais intensa da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 12:35)

Penso que a AML poderá respirar de alívio nas próximas horas.
É impressionante a quantidade de água que vem de Monsanto e vem pela encosta abaixo.
Os solos já não têm capacidade de retenção.
Seria importante pelo menos uns 15 dias de tempo mais seco para repor a normalidade 
Agora não chove. 17ºC.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

Só para voçês terem a noção, o meu emprego (temos instalações em Alfragide e Lumiar), acabou por dar tolerancia de ponto e pediram para não sairmos de casa, em 30 anos de serviço nunca me pediram para ficar em casa devido ao mau tempo!
Dizem agora na TV que as Forças Armadas foram acionadas para ajudar nas limpezas...


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2022 às 12:36)

Chuvada terrível neste momento. Hora de ir almoçar... nem é bom!
E não vai parar tão cedo.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:37)

Northern Lights disse:


> Penso que a AML poderá respirar de alívio nas próximas horas.
> É impressionante a quantidade de água que vem de Monsanto e vem pela encosta abaixo.
> Os solos já não têm capacidade de retenção.
> Seria importante pelo menos uns 15 dias de tempo mais seco para repor a normalidade
> Agora não chove. 17ºC.


Sim, efectivamente deixou de chover agora, consegui uma brecha para ir ao carro porque necessitava de lá ir já á algum tempo...


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

Northern Lights disse:


> Penso que a AML poderá respirar de alívio nas próximas horas.
> É impressionante a quantidade de água que vem de Monsanto e vem pela encosta abaixo.
> Os solos já não têm capacidade de retenção.
> Seria importante pelo menos uns 15 dias de tempo mais seco para repor a normalidade
> Agora não chove. 17ºC.


Eu acho que este padrão de bloqueio nas altas latitudes, que favorece este fluxo perturbado de W/SW nas nossas latitudes, com afluxo de ar tropical muito húmido, é para continuar.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:39)

Proteção civil a falar agora em directo na CNN


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:40)

Mammatus disse:


> Eu acho que este padrão de bloqueio nas altas latitudes, que favorece este fluxo perturbado de W/SW nas nossas latitudes, com afluxo de ar tropical muito húmido, é para continuar.


O presidente do IPMA disse há pouco em direto que isto era para continuar pelo menos até ao Natal...


----------



## kelinha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:44)

Olá. Moro em Miraflores, e o colégio dos meus filhos é em Carnaxide (Outurela). 

A CMOeiras decidiu fechar as escolas, mas como o colégio é privado, eles próprios ainda não sabem se são obrigados a fechar, e por enquanto mantém-se abertos - dizem que fica ao critério dos pais irem buscar os filhos ou não.

Confesso que sou um bocado nódoa a analisar imagens de radar e etc - alguém me sabe aconselhar, se será melhor ir busca-los? A situação vai de facto agravar?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanessa Rodrigues (13 Dez 2022 às 12:46)

Chuva muito forte, água que corre por todo o lado, freguesia de Enxara do Bispo, concelho de Mafra.


----------



## Caneira (13 Dez 2022 às 12:46)

kelinha disse:


> Olá. Moro em Miraflores, e o colégio dos meus filhos é em Carnaxide (Outurela).
> 
> A CMOeiras decidiu fechar as escolas, mas como o colégio é privado, eles próprios ainda não sabem se são obrigados a fechar, e por enquanto mantém-se abertos - dizem que fica ao critério dos pais irem buscar os filhos ou não.
> 
> ...


Diria que hoje já não piorará. Pode ficar descansada.


----------



## kelinha (13 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

Caneira disse:


> Diria que hoje já não piorará. Pode ficar descansada.


Obrigada!


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 12:48)

também vai surgindo umas de Coruche, da página "Trapalhadas Municipais de Coruche" do facebook, vai chovendo


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 12:49)

Temporal de vento agora, sem chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 12:49)

kelinha disse:


> Olá. Moro em Miraflores, e o colégio dos meus filhos é em Carnaxide (Outurela).
> 
> A CMOeiras decidiu fechar as escolas, mas como o colégio é privado, eles próprios ainda não sabem se são obrigados a fechar, e por enquanto mantém-se abertos - dizem que fica ao critério dos pais irem buscar os filhos ou não.
> 
> ...


Sim, o pior já passou. Ainda deve chover mais qualquer coisa durante a tarde mas não vai ser nada de mais.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

chove mais agora


----------



## MJD (13 Dez 2022 às 12:53)

Boa tarde a todos! Alguma ideia de como será o dia de 
amanhã em Lisboa?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 13:02)

MJD disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Alguma ideia de como será o dia de
> amanhã em Lisboa?


Os próximos dias serão de aguaceiros pós-frontais. Ainda assim não terá nada a ver com aquilo que aconteceu nesta madrugada em Lisboa.  

Por aqui entretanto parou de chover. A segunda ronda de Moisés a bordo da Arca de Noé no Mar da Palha elevou o acumulado diário, para os 84 mm em Vale Rosal, 79,76 mm em Vale de Cavala e 77,7 mm em Campo de Flores. O evento segue nos 98 mm, 93,98 mm e 88,09 mm, respetivamente.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

*70mm*


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 13:25)

O pior para a AML já passou.
Será o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo que verá muita chuva hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:27)

Tenho *105 mm* desde as 20h de ontem...

Simplesmente surreal este Dezembro, mais um dia histórico. Já passou o nível de absurdo.

325 mm mensais


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:29)

Entre Coruche e o Couço na nacional


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:31)

E Rio Sorraia em Coruche, ao menos limpa o rio desta praga de jacintos


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 13:39)

Por aqui chove bem novamente e com vento.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 13:41)

Bastava esta frente estar 50km para Sul e ia ser mais uma desgraça...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 13:46)

As notícias em vez de informar só servem para desinformar.. 

Todos os canais a falarem que o futuro não é animador com o que aí vem para a tarde.. Como assim? Que lixo de repórteres, têm 0 informação sobre meteorologia e dizem as coisas só por dizer...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 13:47)

As coisas parecem estar a querer acalmar, mas até às 18h tudo pode mudar radicalmente. 
Haja prevenção.
Voltou a escurecer. O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2022 às 13:48)

Fiz uma viagem inteira de comboio entre Coimbra e a Figueira sem uma pinga, chego ao destino e chove torrencialmente


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 13:49)

Atenção à linha que está a entrar na AML. Mais uns bons milímetros a caminho.


----------



## Iuri (13 Dez 2022 às 13:50)

Grande descarga no Estoril... a ir para Lisboa


----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 13:51)

Descarga por Sintra, 44 mm acumulado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 13:54)

Vou adicionando do facebook:









						Cheias inundam campos e Sorraia.  Ponte da Amieira coberta de jacintos de água   As notícias em www.NoticiasdoSorraia. | By Notícias do Sorraia | Facebook
					

1.121 views, 35 likes, 0 loves, 0 comments, 17 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Notícias do Sorraia: Cheias inundam campos e Sorraia.  Ponte da Amieira coberta de jacintos de água   As notícias em...




					www.facebook.com
				












						Cheias na Senhora do Ó - Ericeiraonline
					

Devido ao mau tempo e à chuva que se fez sentir esta madrugada e manhã as estrada da Senhora do Ó foi cortada à circulação automóvel conforme já avançado




					ericeiraonline.pt
				





Obviamente com a lezíria de Loures cheia, a água vai começar a ocupar o vale da CRIL:


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

do


Pedro Mindz disse:


> As notícias em vez de informar só servem para desinformar..
> 
> Todos os canais a falarem que o futuro não é animador com o que aí vem para a tarde.. Como assim? Que lixo de repórteres, têm 0 informação sobre meteorologia e dizem as coisas só por dizer...


Poderá haver instabilidade local, algumas células poderão dar acumulados bastante significativos. Mas parece-me que a zona norte seria a mais afetada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 13:58)

Chuva bastante forte neste momento em Loures, batida a vento. Mais uns _memés _para acumular.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 13:58)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide!  
Rajadas fortes a acompanhar.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 14:02)

Bom dia,

Impressionante o que choveu de noite, parecia que estavam a fritar algo lol ouvia a chover na clarabóia do prédio, só acalmou por volta das 7h. Desde que instalei a estação no sítio definitivo, ou seja dia 4/12, já leva mais de 200 mm 

De manhã muito trânsito, fui por São Julião do Tojal e bati com o nariz na porta lol tive que voltar para trás a N115 estava cortada, impressionante a água que corria no que penso ser uma ribeira que ali passa

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:05)

CRIL...









						Cheias da Amadora: carro soterrado devido a deslizamento de terras
					

Drone da SIC tem percorrido as zonas mais afetadas pela chuva forte e consequentes inundações.




					sicnoticias.pt
				




De acordo com as fontes, o Rio Jamor usou o leito de cheia do parque do Jamor, como era esperado.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 14:09)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Impressionante o que choveu de noite, parecia que estavam a fritar algo lol ouvia a chover na clarabóia do prédio, só acalmou por volta das 7h. Desde que instalei a estação no sítio definitivo, ou seja dia 4/12, já leva mais de 200 mm
> 
> ...


De manhã ainda consegui fazer este print, daí a diferença de acumulados junto ao Tejo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 14:10)

Chuva moderada agora.
Tocada a vento.


----------



## casr26 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:15)

Solo mais que saturado aqui em algumas zonas da região Oeste...as minhas estão repletas de água junto ao caule...tenho notícias de algumas zonas agrícolas alagadas (mas nada de muito invulgar nestes temporais)... Anti ciclone precisa-se para repor alguma normalidade em várias zonas do país....

Deixo igualmente uma petição para termos um smiley de barbatanas porque já se começa a verificar necessário  uma brincadeira para desanuviar um pouco perante a gravidade que se encontra em algumas zonas...

O sol por aqui começa a querer espreitar um pouco...o pior já passou por estes lados, agora esperar aguaceiros dispersos hoje e amanhã até termos alguns dias sem chuva diurna para fazer alguns arranjos em estruturas e ajudar no escoamento das águas.

Que tudo corra bem para todos durante estas últimas horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 14:19)

Acalmou. *110,7 mm* na estação mais próxima. 
*116,7 mm* na baixa de Algés.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

Oeiras vai ter que fazer o mesmo que Lisboa vai fazer com os novos túneis e Cascais vai ter que melhorar a capacidade de escoamento da ribeira das vinhas. É caro, pois é, mas se não o fizerem é cheias na certa mais frequentes.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

E continua a subir lá por casa 63.5 mm, tem sido umas atrás das outras 

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

Rio Sorraia entre Fajarda e Biscainho, na ponte do Rebolo, ainda se passa apesar de já ter o sinal de estrada submersa no inicio da estrada


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 14:22)

Epah, não sei o que aconteceu á coisa de meia hora aqui, um vento fortíssimo, com rajadas violentas, e ouvi um estrondo na empena (vivo num andar mas no fim do prédio e a minha casa fica numa empena) que não sei se foi um ramo que se partiu e bateu na parede, se foram os cabos das telecomincações que andam por ali soltos...não sei, mas que me assustei , assustei...
E continua sempre a chover por aqui, menos, mais, mas sempre continua...
Mas acho que agora o que está a piorar é mesmo o vento, por aqui...


----------



## Atlantis (13 Dez 2022 às 14:24)

Ora boas a todos. Sigo o fórum há alguns anos e só agora efectuei o registo mas quero desde já dar os  parabéns pelo conteúdo informativo. 
É necessário na minha opinião cultivar uma cultura e legislação de catástrofes que infelizmente não temos. Hoje as noticias eram essencialmente para as pessoas se manterem em casa, com aviso da Proteção Civil e IPMA. Quando se vê imagens da A8 o que se vê? imensos carros!! miúdos a irem para a escola como se tudo estivesse normal. 
Teremos todos que nos submetermos a perigos porque não existe legislação específica para catástrofes (ou existe e eu não sei)? algo como existindo Avisos Vermelhos as pessoas terem que ficar em casa sem faltas laborais? sem faltas escolares?


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 14:26)

e de volta a chuva depois de uma breve pausa.


----------



## RStorm (13 Dez 2022 às 14:28)

Prosseguem os aguaceiros, com o sol por vezes a espreitar por entre as nuvens.
O acumulado segue nos *31,5 mm* e deverá continuar a subir... 

O vento é que se intensificou bastante nesta última hora, soprando de forma medonha! A continuar assim pode haver estragos 

T. Atual: *20,0ºC* 
HR: 87%
Vento: SW / 22,5 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:33)

Boas 

Muita chuva em Cascais.
A minha estação de referência em Alcabideche segue nos 93 mm!!!
Incrível


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 14:35)

Chove como ainda não tinha visto chover hoje, certamente explodiu aqui na zona e já dura há uns bons minutos!!


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 14:35)

Chuva em geral fraca por aqui, trazendo o acumulado do dia para 22,0mm, algumas rajadas de vento, a mais forte até agora de 40km/h. 
18,5°C


----------



## Tyna (13 Dez 2022 às 14:38)

Atlantis disse:


> Ora boas a todos. Sigo o fórum há alguns anos e só agora efectuei o registo mas quero desde já dar os  parabéns pelo conteúdo informativo.
> É necessário na minha opinião cultivar uma cultura e legislação de catástrofes que infelizmente não temos. Hoje as noticias eram essencialmente para as pessoas se manterem em casa, com aviso da Proteção Civil e IPMA. Quando se vê imagens da A8 o que se vê? imensos carros!! miúdos a irem para a escola como se tudo estivesse normal.
> Teremos todos que nos submetermos a perigos porque não existe legislação específica para catástrofes (ou existe e eu não sei)? algo como existindo Avisos Vermelhos as pessoas terem que ficar em casa sem faltas laborais? sem faltas escolares?


Olá bem vindo, normalmente não sou muito interventiva, procuro mais informação do que aquela que dou, até porque isto não é a minha praia e há por aqui baste malta muito mais sabedora do que eu. As faltas escolares para mim são o menor dos problemas, as pessoas se pensarem bem, podem justificar as faltas dos miudos nas cadernetas, agora as faltas laborais era bem pensado


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

aqui a ribeira que passa no centro da Fajarda também já galgou e o vale vai todo cheio de água, achei interessante uma coisa, estou a ver gaivotas por aqui, não sei se alguma vez as vi por esta zona, a sobrevoar essa zona do vale


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 14:41)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Mammatus (13 Dez 2022 às 14:47)

Mais um eco alaranjado que acabou de passar, acompanhado de fortes rajadas de vento.

E pronto, o acumulado diário superou os *100 mm* (*104.39 mm*)!!!

A temperatura caiu um pouco, de 19ºC para 16.8ºC.


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2022 às 14:48)

Continuam os períodos de chuva fortes/aguaceiros fortes que começaram sensivelmente perto do meio-dia. É de facto impressionante o que chove e continua a chover, tendo raramente abrandado, e quando tal acontece parece que depois regressa ainda com mais intensidade.

Dados actuais: temperatura em queda (de 19,2°C para 17,1°C), 99% HR, 1000,2hpa e precipitação acumulada 107,9mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 14:51)

TiagoLC disse:


> O Rio Jamor galgou completamente as margens na Senhora da Rocha. O passadiço novo e o túnel estão debaixo de água. Temos pessoas isoladas porque o rio cortou a estrada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uma semana depois, o Jamor voltou a galgar as margens e parte do passadiço desapareceu:

*112,8 mm* acumulados. Surreal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 14:53)

Dilúvio outra vez... 

Já nem sei o que dizer. Parece uma simulação.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

100 mm!!! Chove, chove...


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2022 às 15:00)

Manhã de muita chuva em Coimbra. Algumas inundações e imensos lençóis de água na estrada. Os terrenos já estão completamente saturados. Se a situação continuar podemos vir a ter cheias no Mondego.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 15:01)

Tambem ja nem sei o que dizer, basicamente nao para de  hover por aqui, e de forma torrencial...
Há  ramos nas ruas partidos por todo o lado, inclusivamente  no mei das estradas, caixotes do lixo derrubados tb por todo o lado, as rajadas sao cada vez mais fortes, o vento uiva...epah, nao sei onde vamos parar!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2022 às 15:05)

Chove torrencialmente em Camarate. Com vento forte.


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

Atlantis disse:


> Ora boas a todos. Sigo o fórum há alguns anos e só agora efectuei o registo mas quero desde já dar os  parabéns pelo conteúdo informativo.
> É necessário na minha opinião cultivar uma cultura e legislação de catástrofes que infelizmente não temos. Hoje as noticias eram essencialmente para as pessoas se manterem em casa, com aviso da Proteção Civil e IPMA. Quando se vê imagens da A8 o que se vê? imensos carros!! miúdos a irem para a escola como se tudo estivesse normal.
> Teremos todos que nos submetermos a perigos porque não existe legislação específica para catástrofes (ou existe e eu não sei)? algo como existindo Avisos Vermelhos as pessoas terem que ficar em casa sem faltas laborais? sem faltas escolares?


é a tal cultura de risco que já falei aqui tantas vezes! Portugal não tem cultura de risco e isso é algo que demora a adquirir, e deve começar desde tenra idade.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

Acabei de ver um barco insuflavel da marinha nas noticias no meio da cheia, deve de ser em Algés...


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

Aqui não se passa nada, dia banal de inverno, acumulados 22mm e o sol quer aparecer e até o vento abrandou... Continua o calor enorme para a época do ano estão 19,3°C


----------



## Hawk (13 Dez 2022 às 15:09)

Olhando para as imagens do radar de Coruche parece-me que a Serra de Sintra está a "reter" a precipitação na margem norte do Tejo (Cascais, Amadora, Oeiras, etc) e a Serra da Arrábida está a gerar novos núcleos para o Vale do Tejo. Situação complexa.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2022 às 15:09)

Basicamente temos agora uma faixa de precipitação mais uma vez estacionária sobre Lisboa e rio Tejo. 

Chove com bastante intensidade há quase uma hora.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

arredores de Coruche, no Bairro da Areia, num pequeno vale que passa lá a Vala Real ou Ribeira de Magos, que também passa aqui e que vai ter à Barragem de Magos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:12)

Rotunda de Belas inundada pela 5a vez, acho, já perdi a conta...

Ponte da CREL é literalmente uma cascata para o Jamor...

Não pára de chover, se a lezíria de Loures estava em calamidade vai ficar pior...

Evitem sair de casa.


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 15:13)

Sintra cortou os acessos à Serra e fechou monumentos por causa do mau tempo.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 15:13)

Por Belas chove chove...algumas vezes mais intenso... 

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 15:18)

Diluvio agora...! Cada vez chove  om mais intensidade!!


----------



## Rapido (13 Dez 2022 às 15:20)

miguel disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada, dia banal de inverno, acumulados 22mm e o sol quer aparecer e até o vento abrandou... Continua o calor enorme para a época do ano estão 19,3°C


Há a registar pelo menos a queda de uma árvore no bairro do Montalvão.

A bacia de retenção da Várzea também está bem cheia e penso que poderá ter ajudar a reduzir o volume de agua no centro histórico da cidade.


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (13 Dez 2022 às 15:28)

A chuva por aqui acalmou por enquanto, mas acabo de receber uma SMS da Proteção Civil: "Continuacao de risco de cheias e inundacoes. Proteja-se. Siga as recomendacoes das autoridades."


----------



## Microburst (13 Dez 2022 às 15:32)

Parou por agora, 112,1mm. Dilúvio tropical, sem dúvida.

Entretanto o comércio da minha zona fechou todo antes das 15h, isto porque a água galgou os passeios e entrou de novo nos estabelecimentos (as sarjetas estão entupidas de folhas e detritos diversos). Acabei também de receber uma SMS da Proteção Civil a alertar para a continuação do risco de cheias e inundações, e para a população se proteger.

O que é de esperar para esta noite e próxima madrugada? É que a app está a alertar-me novamente para muita precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:33)

Parou de chover.
Acumulado de 102 mm!
Fizeram muito bem fechar os acessos à serra  de Sintra,  pois o risco de queda de árvores e deslizamentos é elevadíssimo!


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:37)

Rapido disse:


> Há a registar pelo menos a queda de uma árvore no bairro do Montalvão.
> 
> A bacia de retenção da Várzea também está bem cheia e penso que poderá ter ajudar a reduzir o volume de agua no centro histórico da cidade.


Sim eu vi essa publicação também! mas isso foi ao inicio da tarde, ainda assim não fui alem dos 40km/h aqui, agora ta vento fraco 

19,7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

O efeito orográfico das serras é tramado, ainda caiu uma bátega de água há pouco. *118,6 mm* por aqui. Parou de chover e acho que é de vez, por hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:39)

Temperatura caiu 2ºC

Finalmente parou a torneira irra, que água precipitável demoníaca. 

*98,4 mm* na CLIMA.AML Amadora...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 15:39)

Após a passagem desta frente fria cerca das 14h, e que teve pouca expressão ao nível da precipitação, os acumulados na rede Clima.AML ficaram assim:

2022 Dez 13
acumulados até às 15:00

*60,8 mm Mafra*
*31,8 mm V.F.Xira
 74,2 mm Sintra Algueirão*
* 91,4 mm Amadora*
*91,8 mm Odivelas*
*77,4 mm Loures*
*88,4 mm Lisboa Carnide*
*78,6 mm Cascais*
* 91,8 mm Oeiras*
*63,4 mm Montijo
 72,6 mm Barreiro*
*72,4 mm Moita
109,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
*62,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde*
 *59,8 mm Palmela*
*45,6 mm Setúbal*

Não houve interrupção da precipitação na transição do dia, por isso os verdadeiros acumulados do evento na AML devem ser contabilizados desde ontem:

*12 e 13 Dez 2022
acumulados desde 12h de dia 12 até às 15:00 de dia 13*

 14,4 + 60,8 =  75,2 mm Mafra
 17,6 + 31,8 =  49,4 mm V.F.Xira
 27,6 + 74,2 = *101,8 mm Sintra Algueirão*
 22,6 + 91,4 = *114,0 mm Amadora*
 23,8 + 91,8 = *115,6 mm Odivelas*
 37,6 + 77,4 = *115,0 mm Loures*
 19,0 + 88,4 = *107,4 mm Lisboa Carnide*
 13,4 + 78,6 =  *92,0 mm Cascais*
 15,8 + 91,8 = *107,6 mm Oeiras*
   6,8 + 63,4 =  72,2 mm Montijo
   7,8 + 72,6 =  80,4 mm Barreiro
 14,6 + 72,4 =  87,0 mm Moita
 17,4 +109,4 =*126,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
 25,4 + 62,4 =  87,8 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 21,4 + 59,8 =  81,2 mm Palmela
 13,6 + 45,6 =  59,2 mm Setúbal

Na maior parte das estações estes valores são muito próximos dos acumulados em 24 horas, as primeiras três horas tendo acumulados apenas de alguns milímetros.

Fica bem evidente que para esta rede o evento se centrou em três zonas: *Bacia do Rio Trancão (pólo de Loures), margem sul do Tejo (pólo Seixal) e linha de Cascais.*

Toda a bacia de Lisboa que verte para o Tejo foi outra zona, sendo os acumulados exemplificados pelas estações da rede IPMA (ainda a contabilizar).


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

Aleluia, parou de chover agora!!! mais de meia hora sem parar e com uma intensidade brutal!


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:41)

Rapido disse:


> Há a registar pelo menos a queda de uma árvore no bairro do Montalvão.
> 
> A bacia de retenção da Várzea também está bem cheia e penso que poderá ter ajudar a reduzir o volume de agua no centro histórico da cidade.


Sim eu vi essa publicação também! mas isso foi ao inicio da tarde, ainda assim não fui alem dos 40km/h aqui, agora ta vento fraco.
Quanto a bacia sim ela ajuda! mas também não são os 43mm entre ontem e hoje que provocariam cheias na cidade, essa bacia de retenção ainda não foi posta a prova com quantidades de chuva como se viu em Lisboa por exemplo.
19,7ºC


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 15:42)

Como está o polje de Minde?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

Pelas marcas na ponte, ribeira de Colares ficou muito perto de galgar. Nem quero imaginar como está a praia das Maçãs... mar agressivo, ribeira agressiva...


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 15:50)

StormRic disse:


> 13,6 + 45,6 =  59,2 mm Setúbal



Esse valor para mim é muito duvidoso, nem ontem caíram apenas 13,6mm nem hoje caíram 45,6mm, estou quase no centro da cidade e tenho entre ontem os 21mm e hoje os 22mm 43mm...é pena a estação do IPMA estar a contabilizar também errado parece que está entupida.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 15:51)

Isto esta mau mas nao é so aqui tenho familia a 50 kms de Evora, e ficaram com casas cheias de agua tb..e estava a ver agora em Avis tambem, na Tv rios completamente a transbordar...
Acho que a nossa zona e o Alto Alentejo estao bastante mal..


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:51)

Cheia incrível no rio lizandro(Mafra), a água inundou o cemitério da Carvoeira.
Conheço bem a zona em questão e é impressionante o salto do rio.
Cheia violenta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Dez 2022 às 15:52)

miguel disse:


> Esse valor para mim é muito duvidoso, nem ontem caíram apenas 13,6mm nem hoje caíram 45,6mm, estou quase no centro da cidade e tenho entre ontem os 21mm e hoje os 22mm 43mm...é pena a estação do IPMA estar a contabilizar também errado parece que está entupida.


A estação de Setúbal do IPMA está na Baixa de Palmela e há diferenças significativas entre aquilo que cai na Baixa de Palmela e aquilo que cai no centro de Setúbal.


----------



## Aine (13 Dez 2022 às 15:56)

Já há muito tempo que não ouvia de falar de cheias do Rio Lizandro (Mafra). Houve uns anos que acontecia com alguma frequência.

Agora por aqui brilha o sol.


----------



## GSM2046 (13 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

Uma pausa no dilúvio... mas por pouco tempo... 1 dia??


----------



## Tyna (13 Dez 2022 às 15:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheia incrível no rio lizandro(Mafra), a água inundou o cemitério da Carvoeira.
> Conheço bem a zona em questão e é impressionante o salto do rio.
> Cheia violenta.


----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2022 às 16:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelas marcas na ponte, ribeira de Colares ficou muito perto de galgar. Nem quero imaginar como está a praia das Maçãs... mar agressivo, ribeira agressiva...


A Ribeira galgou a montante, ainda fez uns pequenos estragos em Galamares, alagando alguns terrenos e propriedades. Mesmo na Várzea, as águas que vieram da encosta ainda provocaram uma pequena inundação com direito a lavagens nalguns estabelecimentos. Felizmente a ribeira aguentou bem mas a força da água era impressionante. As equipas da junta anteciparam, abriram a represa e tudo escou. Já houve situações bem mais graves na Várzea de Colares.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

frederico disse:


> Como está o polje de Minde?


Vazio ainda, o olho ainda não rebentou mas muita coisa pode mudar nas próximas horas com a quantidade de água que caiu.. Tenho casa mesmo a frente do Intermache de minde e vou para la sabado mas os meus pais ja me disseram que por enquanto a mata nao tem grande agua.. As grutas de Mira de aire já devem ter fechado ao público por causa do rio interno, sábado vou dar uma volta até ao alviela e meto umas fotos..


----------



## nettle (13 Dez 2022 às 16:09)

frederico disse:


> Como está o polje de Minde?


Ainda ao almoço estava a conversar com o meu pai com a mesma dúvida, de como estaria o "mar de Minde"(?)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

nettle disse:


> Ainda ao almoço estava a conversar com o meu pai com a mesma dúvida, de como estaria o "mar de Minde"(?)


Respondi em cima


----------



## hurricane (13 Dez 2022 às 16:17)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Vazio ainda, o olho ainda não rebentou mas muita coisa pode mudar nas próximas horas com a quantidade de água que caiu.. Tenho casa mesmo a frente do Intermache de minde e vou para la sabado mas os meus pais ja me disseram que por enquanto a mata nao tem grande agua.. As grutas de Mira de aire já devem ter fechado ao público por causa do rio interno, sábado vou dar uma volta até ao alviela e meto umas fotos..



É preciso chover meses para o polje de Minde inundar. Acho que só me lembro de uma vez o polje inundar casas e fechar ruas. O sistema calcario da serra é gigante.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 16:18)

"Aberta"...finalmente...
E a estrada  toda com ramos partidos!!!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2022 às 16:19)

O pior já passou em termos de precipitação. Agora é deixar a água escorrer, processo que demorará horas ou mesmo dias.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

hurricane disse:


> É preciso chover meses para o polje de Minde inundar. Acho que só me lembro de uma vez o polje inundar casas e fechar ruas. O sistema calcario da serra é gigante.


Há fotografias no Intermache de Minde, nas escadas para o bar em cima com cheias em que atravessaram a rua que vai para a serra, de 1987 se não me engano.. Tenho 30 anos e não me lembro da última vez que encheu, muito menos chegar a estrada.. O que costuma encher é um lago que fica junto à serra que é onde vai desaguar o rio quando o chamado "olho" rebenta em mira de aire. É daí que vem a maior parte da água que enche a mata mas para isso acontecer, é preciso estarem a chover umas 2 a 3 semanas sem parar como na não acontece...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Dez 2022 às 16:31)

Montijo, 19° céu limpo para todas as vertentes... quem diria que depois de 60mm o dia ia parecer de primavera..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2022 às 16:34)

Confirma-se a "lezíria" do Jamor...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Dez 2022 às 16:38)

Parece que tudo acalmou.
Mas pela velocidade das núvens dá para perceber que "não é de fiar".
As próximas horas serão calmas.
Veremos o que acontece entre a manhã e a tarde de amanhã com mais um aviso amarelo.

Registem as datas de 7/12/2022 e 13/12/2022. Datas históricas.


----------



## criz0r (13 Dez 2022 às 16:40)

Dia histórico. Acumulado provisório de 107.2mm, sendo o maior valor diário registado em Almada na história mais recente.

O mês segue com uns pornográficos 232mm e não se ficará por aqui.

Postarei alguns registos das cheias mais tarde. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2022 às 16:47)

Abrantes - por comparação uns "normais" 24mm


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 16:57)

srr disse:


> Abrantes - por comparação uns "normais" 24mm


Bem vindo ao clube dos normais    Aqui 22,4mm perfeitamente normais, o mês segue no entanto já nuns incríveis 135,4mm a ver se amanha se chega aos 150mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

Bem,  este dia histórico fez o acumulado mensal disparar para os  actuais 194 mm .
Não tenho duvidas que acabarei o mês  entre  os 250mm - 300 mm, o que é uma brutalidade para esta região.
A massa de água da vertente sul da serra foi tão grande, que a ribeira da Malveira da Serra rompeu toda a duna do guincho e chegou ao mar, para quem conhece aquela zona mais ao detalhe percebe bem o quanto tem de chover para tal acontecer.
E não esquecendo que a referida ribeira tem um troço cársico onde perde naturalmente algum caudal. Dia impressionante.


----------



## Wild Boar (13 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

A quem interessar:


			Susceptibilidade às cheias na área metropolitana de Lisboa norte. Factores de predisposição e impactes das mudanças de uso do solo 							| Finisterra


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 17:15)




----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:23)

aqui Coruche já anda nas páginas de comédia, eu acho que este torço seja da estrada principal que está cortada, que liga Coruche a Lisboa, ali algures entre o Biscainho e a rotunda do Monte da Barca


----------



## almeida96 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Parece que finalmente parou a precipitação (para já).

Acumulado em *75,6 mm. *O grosso da precipitação passou um pouco mais a leste/sul (Lisboa; Loures; Oeiras; etc.).

O mês de dezembro leva até ao momento *225,6 mm.   *


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

aqui o vale da Fajarda, a Ribeira de Magos/Vala Real


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

também acabou me de chegar fotos de Coruche, Rio Sorraia já galgou e muito


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 17:46)

E tudo se acalmou por aqui e o azul do céu voltou...
Desde 16 que não pinga por aqui...
O vento também desapareceu...
@StormRic Quais são as previsões para esta noite, madrugada e dia de amanha para Lisboa???


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 17:48)

david 6 disse:


> também acabou me de chegar fotos de Coruche, Rio Sorraia já galgou e muito
> 
> Ver anexo 3401
> 
> ...


Isso deve de ser tirado do largo da Igreja, correto, o ponto mais alto???
Pois, a estrada que segue ai da rotunda para Lisboa e no sentido contrário para Mora, deve de estar toda alagada...


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

tucha disse:


> Isso deve de ser tirado do largo da Igreja, correto, o ponto mais alto???
> Pois, a estrada que segue ai da rotunda para Lisboa e no sentido contrário para Mora, deve de estar toda alagada...



sim é tirada do castelo de Coruche


----------



## meko60 (13 Dez 2022 às 17:57)

Boa noite.
Há bastante tempo que não via uma chuvada destas aqui na zona, acumulou 97,4mm. A temperatura desceu um pouco, estando nos 16,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2022 às 18:08)

Tudo calminho! Não sei onde estão os jornalixos a ver e divulgar agravamento grande do estado do tempo esta noite. 
17,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## JAlves (13 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Lezíria de Loures, há pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Lisboa, Geofísico (IPMA) bateu o recorde máximo de precipitação em 24h: *132,6 mm*


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Dez 2022 às 18:14)

tucha disse:


> E tudo se acalmou por aqui e o azul do céu voltou...
> Desde 16 que não pinga por aqui...
> O vento também desapareceu...
> @StormRic Quais são as previsões para esta noite, madrugada e dia de amanha para Lisboa???


À partida, noite muito mais calma, antes de novo agravamento amanhã à partir do meio/fim da manhã com aguaceiros fortes e possibilidade de trovoada. Serão, no entanto, menos persistentes que hoje, embora pontualmente possam ser violentos. Há muita dinâmica para convecção mas menos água precipitável felizmente. Situação para aviso amarelo, que poderá no entanto ser elevado a laranja caso as células tenham muita atividade. 5a feira ainda com aguaceiros mas gradualmente com menos potencial para problemas, e melhoria mais evidente na 6a e Sábado.


----------



## tucha (13 Dez 2022 às 18:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> À partida, noite muito mais calma, antes de novo agravamento amanhã à partir do meio/fim da manhã com aguaceiros fortes e possibilidade de trovoada. Serão, no entanto, menos persistentes que hoje, embora pontualmente possam ser violentos. Há muita dinâmica para convecção mas menos água precipitável felizmente. Situação para aviso amarelo, que poderá no entanto ser elevado a laranja caso as células tenham muita atividade. 5a feira ainda com aguaceiros mas gradualmente com menos potencial para problemas, e melhoria mais evidente na 6a e Sábado.


Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 19:18)

Apresento-vos o novo Rio Guincho.


----------



## LMMS (13 Dez 2022 às 19:35)

TiagoLC disse:


> Apresento-vos o novo Rio Guincho.


Isto deve ser histórico, destruiu as dunas, incrível!!
Com é possível?


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

LMMS disse:


> Isto deve ser histórico, destruiu as dunas, incrível!!
> Com é possível?


Também  não exageremos,  não  é  histórico, essa linha de água (da Malveira da
Serra)sempre existiu. Só em invernos rigorosos rompe a areia.
Só não corre muitas mais vezes pois próximo da Charneca há um troço carsico e há perda de caudal.


----------



## efcm (13 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Após a passagem desta frente fria cerca das 14h, e que teve pouca expressão ao nível da precipitação, os acumulados na rede Clima.AML ficaram assim:
> 
> 2022 Dez 13
> acumulados até às 15:00
> ...



A soma do acumulado da Amadora esta errada 22,6 + 91,4 = *114,0 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> ambém não exageremos, não é histórico, essa linha de água (da Malveira da
> Serra)sempre existiu. Só em invernos rigorosos rompe a areia


Confesso que nunca tinha visto uma escavação da duna de tal ordem, embora soubesse que rompia de vez em quando.



efcm disse:


> A soma do acumulado da Amadora esta errada 22,6 + 91,4 = *114,0 mm*



Obrigado! Vou corrigir.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2022 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> Confesso que nunca tinha visto uma escavação da duna de tal ordem, embora soubesse que rompia de vez em quando.
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado! Vou corrigir.



Sem duvida que a escavação foi maior,  pois a duna tem aumentado nos últimos anos e a ribeira não tem rompido. Interessante como está tudo interligado. Confesso que não esperava o rompimento,  esperava sim uma enorme lagoa como tem acontecido. A natureza é  brutal!!


----------



## Stormlover (13 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Parte 2 das cheias em Loures.


----------



## Luis Rafael (13 Dez 2022 às 21:14)

Boa noite, aproveitando o post do *StormRic* ...

"Não houve interrupção da precipitação na transição do dia, por isso os verdadeiros acumulados do evento na AML devem ser contabilizados desde ontem:

*12 e 13 Dez 2022
 acumulados desde 12h de dia 12 até às 15:00 de dia 13"

23,1 + 106,7 = 129,8 mm Baixa da Banheira*
Leva-me a crer, que algumas estações meteorológicas na margem sul, provavelmente estão entupidas.**


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

TiagoLC disse:


> Lisboa, Geofísico (IPMA) bateu o recorde máximo de precipitação em 24h: *132,6 mm*



Consegues partilhar as tuas contas, por favor?


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 21:58)

Stormlover disse:


> Parte 2 das cheias em Loures.


Muito bom trabalho, como sempre, de reportagem no terreno, esta parte e a anterior. Ainda pensei em deslocar-me a estes locais mas efectivamente vejo aqui tudo o que precisava de ver. Impressionante, a sensação de estar a olhar para um enorme lago que normalmente... não existe.



Luis Rafael disse:


> Leva-me a crer, que algumas estações meteorológicas na margem sul, provavelmente estão entupidas


Referes-te às estações da rede IPMA e da Clima.AML (ditas estações oficiais)? Sim, algumas não parecem pelo menos comunicar os dados, quer em tempo útil, quer por avaria do pluviómetro.
Na rede WU, então ainda se encontram mais. Estes eventos permitem detectar as anomalias, mesmo assim este evento em particular teve características especiais, com a precipitação a alinhar-se em faixas, o que deixa lado a lado estações com diferenças significativas nos acumulados, assim como ser sensível aos relevos. Por isso há que ter algum cuidado e não tirar logo a conclusão de que há anomalias (normalmente por entupimento ou, pelo contrário, por excesso devido a deficiência no pluviómetro ou instabilidade da instalação). Se puderes identifica concretamente algumas estações dessas. Por vezes tenho algumas dúvidas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 22:01)

Para já, um apanhado rápido dos acumulados só de hoje nas EMA da RLC:

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221213
actualizado 21:30

 30,6 mm Coimbra aeródromo 21:10
 21,7 mm Coimbra observatório 20:00
 27,1 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 21:00
 27,3 mm Lousã Candal 20:10
 20,6 mm São Pedro de Moel 21:10
 27,6 mm Lousã aerórdromo 21:00
 20,4 mm Leiria aeródromo 21:00
 26,5 mm Ourém - Fátima 21:20
 18,8 mm Alcobaça 21:10
 22,2 mm Rio Maior 21:10
 44,3 mm Chamusca 21:00
 33,9 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 21:20
 30,6 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 21:10
 25,5 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 21:00
 49,4 mm Colares 21:00
 40,7 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 21:00 (a diferença em relação ao Geofísico é dificilmente explicável...)
*109,8 mm Lisboa Geofísico 21:10
101,9 mm Lisboa Ajuda 21:10*
*89,9 mm Barreiro Lavradio 21:10*
 64,4 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 21:00
*93,5 mm Pegões 21:20*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Consegues partilhar as tuas contas, por favor?


Só agora é que vi que contei com o acumulado do período 18h-23h de ontem. Tecnicamente não estou errado porque continuam a ser 24h, mas... 
Se os moderadores entenderem, apaguem o meu post para não induzir ninguém a erro.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

O valor final diário subiu para os *47,09mm* aqui em Alenquer, foi uma tarde de chuva copiosa. Os solos começam a dar sinais de estarem saturados.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 23:04)

TiagoLC disse:


> Só agora é que vi que contei com o acumulado do período 18h-23h de ontem. Tecnicamente não estou errado porque continuam a ser 24h, mas...
> Se os moderadores entenderem, apaguem o meu post para não induzir ninguém a erro.


Mas é mesmo para contar! Se é em 24 horas, entende-se um intervalo flutuante e não de início-fim fixo. Se se disser diário, então o intervalo é fixo (0h às 0h por exemplo).
Como o que se pretende é caracterizar um evento, só faz sentido usar um intervalo flutuante. Mas se fôr para efeitos de climatologia, há que ir saber qual o intervalo padrão usado, e este até pode ser o flutuante. Há extremos que eram referidos ao intervalo das 9h às 9h, nomeadamente os máximos diários de acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## remember (13 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

O vento está muito mais calmo, partilho duas fotos do visor da consola

Dados de acumulados de hoje e desde o início da instalação 04/12.

@StormRic hoje fiquei contentíssimo ao passar pelo PUSIA, verifiquei que a iluminação voltou ao parque urbano fartei-me de me queixar no Facebook do município de Loures, valeu a pena o esforço 









Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2022 às 23:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Confirma-se a "lezíria" do Jamor...


Na Carta Geológica de Portugal, está bem explícito o que aquilo é... aluvião, i.e., leito de cheia.










						geoPortal do LNEG
					






					geoportal.lneg.pt


----------



## dASk (13 Dez 2022 às 23:51)

Entretanto mais aguaceiros a chegar à AML!


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

Chega ao fim um dia absolutamente incrível e histórico ao nível da precipitação! Não me recordo de acumulados nesta região tão elevados como hoje... E as consequências estão à vista! 
A tarde trouxe mais aguaceiros bastante fortes, que reforçaram ainda mais os acumulados. Alguns registos apenas do dia de hoje:

Reboleira - *143,2 mm*
Alfragide - *118,3 mm*
Venteira - *103,4 mm* 

Diferenças razoáveis em locais próximos só mostram o carácter localizado das linhas de instabilidade que passaram por aqui!


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

pronto acumulado de hoje *71.2mm*


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

Acumulados nas EMA's da RLC
actualizado às 23:59


 30,6 mm Coimbra aeródromo 21:50
 21,8 mm Coimbra observatório 23:00
 27,1 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 23:20
 27,5 mm Lousã Candal 23:00
 20,7 mm São Pedro de Moel 23:30
 27,6 mm Lousã aerórdromo 23:30
 20,4 mm Leiria aeródromo 23:30
 26,5 mm Ourém - Fátima 23:40
 18,8 mm Alcobaça 23:40
 22,2 mm Rio Maior 23:30
* 44,3 mm Chamusca 23:40*
 34,2 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 23:40
 33,1 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 23:30
 25,5 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 23:40
*52,2 mm Colares 23:30*
*40,7 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 23:30
109,8 mm Lisboa Geofísico 23:40
102,0 mm Lisboa Ajuda 23:40*
*89,9 mm Barreiro Lavradio 23:40*
*64,4 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 23:30*
*93,5 mm Pegões 23:40*


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 00:11)

Chove moderado por Coimbra.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 00:16)

dASk disse:


> Entretanto mais aguaceiros a chegar à AML!


Por aqui tudo numa estranha e absoluta calmaria...nem chuva, nem vento, nada....


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2022 às 00:23)

Boa madrugada,

Fica então o registo de um dia incrível em termos meteorológicos, não obstante as vicissitudes e os problemas que casou e que são sempre de lamentar.

Extremos: *19.5ºC* / *16.2ºC *
Acumulado: *106.71 mm*
Se contabilizar o acumulado do dia 12/12 (*23.09 mm*), visto não ter havido interrupção da precipitação com a mudança de dia, perfaz o total de *129.80 mm*.







Sigo 16.5ºC, vento fraco de SW.

Aproximam-se aguaceiros, inclusive esteve a pingar há poucos minutos.






E agora descansar, pois uma segunda noite mal dormida não vai dar bom resultado.


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 00:28)

Aguaceiro monumental agora em Peniche!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2022 às 00:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Na Carta Geológica de Portugal, está bem explícito o que aquilo é... aluvião, i.e., leito de cheia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles deve estar às voltas na tumba com tudo isto. Ele que foi um feroz crítico do desordenamento territorial e da construção massiva em zonas críticas de alto risco de cheias.

off-topic: essas linhas rectas, algumas a tracejado, representam falhas sísmicas?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 00:31)

Chove forte agora


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2022 às 00:32)

A estação de Odivelas (AML) terminou o dia com 101,8mm.
296mm neste mês de Dezembro. Não há-de tudo brotar água...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 00:35)

Continua e esteve a chover fortissimo durante 1 minuto.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 00:38)

Mammatus disse:


> E agora descansar, pois uma segunda noite mal dormida não vai dar bom resultado.


Subscrevo. Ter de trabalhar com o mau estar de uma noite mal dormida por causa das minhas _meteolouquices_ (se dormi duas horas é muito) não é uma proeza que eu vou voltar a repetir...talvez?
Atenção ao aguaceiro a sudoeste. Deslocamento lento para este.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2022 às 00:45)

Boas  

Tem chovido bem, 5 mm já. 
A célula que está no radar deve passar aqui...


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 00:47)

Foi em cheio! Descarregou forte e feio. 
Vem lá outra.


----------



## Stormlover (14 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Eco vermelho a SW de Lisboa.
De volta à Caparica, esperemos que passe ao lado, acabei de vestir o pijama para ir dormir


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 00:53)

E começa a chover intensamente na parede!


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Na Carta Geológica de Portugal, está bem explícito o que aquilo é... aluvião, i.e., leito de cheia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O pedido destes mapas é pago?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2022 às 01:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Subscrevo. Ter de trabalhar com o mau estar de uma noite mal dormida por causa das minhas _meteolouquices_ (se dormi duas horas é muito) não é uma proeza que eu vou voltar a repetir...talvez?
> Atenção ao aguaceiro a sudoeste. Deslocamento lento para este.


Eu por acaso tive a pura sorte de estar de férias nestes dois eventos   Se não também ia para o trabalho com 2 horas de sono lol

7 dias feitos, tenho 338 mm. Já nem tenho vocabulário suficiente a não ser: surreal! Numa semana já tenho quase metade do ano feito. 

Neste momento debaixo de eco amarelo/laranja para variar...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 01:04)

Lisboa tem a caminho uma célula com muita chuva a caminho


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2022 às 01:10)

Em Odivelas chove e não é pouco!


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2022 às 01:12)

Stormlover disse:


> Eco vermelho a SW de Lisboa.
> De volta à Caparica, esperemos que passe ao lado, *acabei de vestir o pijama para ir dormir*


Também, mas estava de expectativa se os ecos mais intensos passariam por aqui,  mas vão passar ao lado, entraram entre Cascais e Oeiras com movimento para NE.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 01:12)

aqui chove fraco


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 01:22)

E voltou a malvada, está  a cair um valente aguaceiro por aqui agora, comecou moderado mas agora está  a intensificar...
A calmaria mudou de um segundo para o outro!


----------



## Stormlover (14 Dez 2022 às 01:27)

Pronto vou apanhar com a célula também ...


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 01:28)

E chove não forte, nem moderado, mas torrencialmente agora por aqui!!!
Até faz fumo, voltam a haver novos lençóis de água aqui na rotunda da Alfredo Bensaúde, atrás de minha casa!


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2022 às 01:43)

Almada 9.0mm. Dilúvio.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 01:45)

criz0r disse:


> Almada 9.0mm. Dilúvio.


Deve ter sido a mesma que passou por aqui...


----------



## bakalhau (14 Dez 2022 às 01:58)

Imagem muito interessante!




Edit: Em Alvalade não cai um pingo aqui onde estou, tudo a passar literalmente à volta agora, depois de uma chuvada brutal no início


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 01:58)

Por aqui também já oiço a chuva no telhado e goteiras lá fora, sinal que pelo menos chuva moderada está


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

Chuvada brutal há uns 10 minutos no Montijo!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 02:18)

Novamente a somar aos dois dias anteriores. Células que entraram pela boca do Tejo, afectando mais a margem norte.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 12-13-*14*
acumulados até às *2:00*

 14,4 + 61,2 +  0,8 =  76,4 mm Mafra
 27,6 + 75,6 +  0,8 = 104,0 mm Sintra Algueirão
 22,6 + 98,8 + * 6,4* = 127,8 mm Amadora
 23,8 +101,8 + *5,6* = 131,2 mm Odivelas
 37,6 + 80,6 + * 4,0* = 122,2 mm Loures
 19,0 + 97,2 +  *7,2* = 123,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
 13,4 + 79,2 + *11,0* = 103,6 mm Cascais
 15,8 + 92,2 + * 5,6* = 113,6 mm Oeiras
  6,8 + 63,8 +   0,0 =  70,6 mm Montijo
  7,8 + 72,6 +   0,0 =  80,4 mm Barreiro
 14,6 + 73,0 +  0,0 =  87,6 mm Moita
 17,4 +109,6+  0,0 = 127,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 25,4 + 62,8 +  0,0 =  88,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 21,4 + 61,8 +  0,0 =  83,2 mm Palmela
 13,6 + 45,6 +  0,4 =  59,2 mm Setúbal






Mas ainda vão visitar a margem sul.

De cada vez que uma frente atravessa o continente, a "Efraim" puxa-a outra vez para norte e faz com que as ondulações permaneçam a deambular pela zona Centro:


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 02:22)

Mais uma descarga de água das valentes em Peniche.
Quando parecia ser uma noite tranquila...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 02:29)

Os "aguaceiros moderados" já produziram mais *12,4 mm *no registo horário das 2:00 em *Lisboa Ajuda*. Mais uma pequena enxurrada a descer para Alcântara...

Na verdade foi um aguaceiro torrencial que despejou *11,4 mm em menos de vinte minutos*! O_ jet_ continua aqui por cima. 

E como se não bastasse, mais à frente sobre o Bairro Alto (Lisboa Geofísico) verteu *10,4 mm em dez minutos*!!

Só por isto o *Aviso Amarelo* já devia estar em vigor, isto são aguaceiros torrenciais.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 02:48)

Candy disse:


> Mais uma descarga de água das valentes em Peniche.
> Quando parecia ser uma noite tranquila...



Temos novamente linhas de células presas em direcções WSW-ENE e que parecem ancoradas em latitude a certos locais.
Peniche e a boca do Tejo são dois desses locais.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 03:06)

Incríveis acumulados, já os conhecemos, claro, mas quando são vistos no mapa do costume o aspecto é surreal:


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 03:08)

Mais uma célula forte para Peniche @Candy 
E mais outra para Lisboa...


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 05:44)

Alta chuvada que caiu aqui até acordei, já disparou para os *16mm*


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 08:36)

StormRic disse:


> Mais uma célula forte para Peniche @Candy
> E mais outra para Lisboa...


E vem mais... 
Parece de propósito à hora de sair de casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2022 às 08:37)

Boas...

9 mm por cá.
Entretanto célula medonha a SO...muita atenção...



picture to url


----------



## Garcia (14 Dez 2022 às 08:37)

Bom dia todos!..

É impressão minha, ou o que aí vem pode vir a atrapalhar os trabalhos de limpeza que andam a fazer por Lisboa? 
Isto para não estar já a dizer se não irá dar problemas.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2022 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Mais 15,9mm durante a noite e não deve ficar por aqui, tendo em conta a animação que vem a caminho da AML para as próximas horas.

Dados actuais: 16,9ºC, HR 95%, PA 1004,2hpa e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## FJC (14 Dez 2022 às 09:08)

São Pedro de Moel chuva muito forte, mas sem grande vento! Tinha visto um ponto vermelho numa célula, mas desapareceu entretanto.


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2022 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Hoje ainda não choveu por aqui, mas olhando para as imagens de satélite e de radar do IPMA e para as descargas elétricas vem lá animação.


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2022 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro fraco em Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2022 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma madrugada que rendeu 4,6 mm em Vale Rosal e 3,05 mm em Vale de Cavala, aproxima-se da zona uma grande macha de instabilidade. Ao que parece hoje não só será a nossa zona beneficiada como também as regiões que mais necessitam desta água. As células trazem também atividade elétrica - venham elas!  

O céu já se encontra também muito escuro a sudoeste, depois de um começo de dia relativamente calmo e com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2022 às 09:28)

Mammatus disse:


> Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles deve estar às voltas na tumba com tudo isto. Ele que foi um feroz crítico do desordenamento territorial e da construção massiva em zonas críticas de alto risco de cheias.
> 
> off-topic: essas linhas rectas, algumas a tracejado, representam falhas sísmicas?


Sim. Falhas, a traço contínuo, e falhas prováveis, a traço interrompido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2022 às 09:37)

Já chove bem por aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2022 às 09:47)

Grande animação a chegar 







Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Bom dia a todos, após os eventos dos últimos dias pensei que hoje tivéssemos uma calma bem maior como lá diz o lugar comum "Depois da tempestade vem a bonança"...ora aqui pelo Oeste a noite foi calma e apenas à pouco fui fazer a minha ronda para ver o que aí viria para a manhã de hoje, pensando que iria ver um outro aglomerado de precipitação, algo muito mais tranquilo do que nos últimos dias...mas...




...lá aparece uma densa cordilheira de precipitação com ecos amarelos e vermelhos...e.. vamos ver no que dá, outra vez...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

11 mm , chove bem.
Acumulado mensal já nos 222 mm, incrível.


----------



## Iuri (14 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Ui que vem outra descarga bruta


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2022 às 09:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> 11 mm , chove bem.
> Acumulado mensal já nos 222 mm, incrível.


É desta que a Mula enche!


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

Torrencial aqui por Sintra. Neste momento estou sem pluviómetro online. Trovoada à mistura.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 09:58)

Bom dia!
Vai chovendo bem. *15 mm *acumulados. 
Bela célula a passar a norte de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2022 às 09:59)

João Pedro disse:


> É desta que a Mula enche!



Agora sim é mais fácil, pois os solos estão saturados e as 2 linhas de água que alimentam a barragem devem estar a correr muito bem.
Aqui na minha zona foi muito difícil a rede hidrográfica voltar ao ativo incluído a barragem da mula, a seca foi tremenda e aquela barragem não enche assim do nada, tinha que cair muito mm para despertar toda uma rede.
Estou muito perto de lá, ver se dou um salto em breve.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2022 às 10:06)

Chuva torrencial neste preciso instante, e nem estou na parte mais intensa da "coisa"...


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

E lá vai chovendo copiosamente pelo oeste...a falange feminina logo pela manhã cá em casa já avisou que se ouvir alguém a dizer que gosta do mau tempo e tempestades que lhe dá um tiro


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi calma, e ainda bem que assim foi!

Começou a chover há coisa de 20 minutos, mas por enquanto nada de exageros.

A temperatura segue nos 16.7ºC, mantém-se o tempo e ameno, o que até é bem-vindo se vermos pela perspectiva da factura energética.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

Chove muito forte. *17 mm*.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia! Bem, depois de uma noite com uma grande carga de agua à  1 e tal da manha fui dormir e nao dei conta de mais nada...
Pelas previsões  dos senhores do Ipma ontem, nao estava à  espera  de acordar e dar de caras com   ela já  à  um bocado, e a cair de forma moderada, com algum vento fraco à mistura...
E vem mais? 
Pois, ontem ao final da tarde o céu  estava com um aspecto muito mais simpatico do que agora...
Aguardemos então!


----------



## Toby (14 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia,

23,7mm (24h:46,1mm), esta noite já estaria com o Dezembro mais chuvoso desde 2011.


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2022 às 10:19)

Pelo Litoral Sintrense, acumulados de cerca de 4mm nos últimos 10-15 minutos. Continua a chover bem.


----------



## Aine (14 Dez 2022 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

depois de uma pausa na chuva, volta a cair com força.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Chuva intensa desde há cerca de uma hora.
A Calçada da Ajuda está oura vez um ribeiro.
Já devem haver ocorrências.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 10:27)

E agora chuva e vento a intensificar,  por aqui...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 10:29)

Chuva moderada a forte por aqui acumulados 4,4mm até agora.
 16,6ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Dez 2022 às 10:31)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## LMMS (14 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

Chuva intensa na Parede!!


----------



## Aine (14 Dez 2022 às 10:33)

Igual por aqui.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 10:33)

Northern Lights disse:


> Chuva torrencial


Por aqui também...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 10:36)

Chuva torrencial mais forte deste mês aqui, acumulados já 11mm com rain rate máximo de 172mm/h


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2022 às 10:38)

Isto é que são dias e dias a encher o copo (calma...do pluviometro)  
19 mm. Que chuvadas !


----------



## FJC (14 Dez 2022 às 10:39)

Estou curioso para ver o acumulado de precipitação da estação de São Pedro de Moel entre as 10 e as 11hs!
Á pouco reportei chuva muito forte aqui e durante largo tempo, e não vi nada de especial lá. Desconfio que os valores não estão muito fiáveis, desconfio... Porque em dias anteriores não vi motivos para duvidar....

Edit: apareceu á bocadinho valor de 3,3. Talvez..


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (14 Dez 2022 às 10:40)

Dilúvio em Setúbal.


----------



## RStorm (14 Dez 2022 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Ontem os aguaceiros continuaram até meio da tarde e subiram o acumulado até aos *33 mm*. 
A partir daí o céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade e sol ainda brilhou por uns instantes.  

Foi um dia histórico, sem dúvida, mas infelizmente também pelos maus motivos  E pelos vistos estava enganado, ontem chegou mesmo a haver inundações e ruas cortadas na baixa da cidade, mas só soube mais tarde 

Extremos: *16,9ºC / 20,0ºC / 33 mm *

Hoje seguimos com mais um dia cinzento e chuvoso, após uma madrugada bastante calminha, isto tirando um aguaceiro fortíssimo pelas 02h que me fez acordar 
O acumulado segue nos *3 mm *e o radar está composto para mais uma dose de chuva 

Mínima de hoje:* 16,4ºC*
T. Atual: *17,6ºC*
HR: 93%
Vento: SW-W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 10:46)

Esta foi a carga de agua mais forte que registei este Ano aqui, com rain rate máximo de 172,0mm/h, o acumulado do dia vai em 15mm


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 10:54)

Ainda chove bem mas com menor intensidade que a pouco, já se ouvem as sirenes dos bombeiros. 
Acumulados 17mm, 15,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Acumulado nos *19,8 mm* por aqui. Destaque também para a queda de 3ºC da temperatura, os vidros ficaram todos embaciados.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 11:04)

E depois de uma hora a chover de forma torrencial, agora uma acalmia, ja se vê  o azul do céu  por entre as nuvens...
Parou por completo de chover agora...


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:08)

chove moderado, tou a ver que estou a apanhar a parte mais fraca entre as duas mais fortes...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 11:08)

Muitas sirenes pela cidade, túnel do Quebedo inundado... acumulados 18mm quase tudo em 30minutos e temperatura a baixar 15,4ºC, este mês vai com 153,2mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Dez 2022 às 11:10)

Por aqui também já parou de chover, para já, e já se veem algumas abertas. Acumulados entre os 7 e os 9 mm neste momento.


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto é que são dias e dias a encher o copo (calma...do pluviometro)
> 19 mm. Que chuvadas !


Demasiada água enferruja...já os mais sábios o diziam...  ..quando acabar o meu serviço de prontidão tenho que meter aqui um grau para aliviar a alma dos últimos dias 

Por aqui a chuva está a começar a parar...


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

O aguaceiro forte rendeu mais 4,2mm, e por esta altura vai aparecendo o sol. Nada de trovoada, e de facto parece que o pior foi parar a Setúbal.


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:18)

Pela orientação das nuvens (à moda dos mais velhos verem o tempo) nota-se que tudo o que cair já não será nem de perto nem de longe algo como aconteceu nos últimos dias.. independentemente da precipitação que venha a cair nos dias de hoje e amanhã já teremos situações pontuais de aguaceiros por vezes com alguma intensidade mas muito mais passageiros e sem tanta carga de água.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:21)

Muita trovoada agora pelo distrito de Setúbal






Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (14 Dez 2022 às 11:30)

Céu bem menos carregado, parece desenhar-se algumas abertas.

Rendeu *11.91 mm* de acumulado, o diário segue em *12.70 mm*.

Carregou bem em Setúbal e mais sul no Alentejo litoral/ Vale do Sado.


Spoiler: Radar - precipitação Setúbal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

TiagoLC disse:


> Só agora é que vi que contei com o acumulado do período 18h-23h de ontem. Tecnicamente não estou errado porque continuam a ser 24h, mas...
> Se os moderadores entenderem, apaguem o meu post para não induzir ninguém a erro.



Eu sei, eu percebi  Era só mesmo para ver se tinhas os dados horários


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:49)

*14,2 mm* e barriga cheia de chuva. Não vou mentir que era bom uma semanita só de frio  

Mínima feita agora com a passagem das células, 12,7ºC.


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2022 às 11:59)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia chuvoso, acumulados até agora 30mm. A temperatura um pouco mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores, 15,9ºC.


----------



## Liliazevedo (14 Dez 2022 às 12:02)

Mammatus disse:


> Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles deve estar às voltas na tumba com tudo isto. Ele que foi um feroz crítico do desordenamento territorial e da construção massiva em zonas críticas de alto risco de cheias.
> 
> off-topic: essas linhas rectas, algumas a tracejado, representam falhas sísmicas?


Sim, são falhas e as que estão a tracejado são falhas prováveis


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 12:03)

Teve várias inundações na cidade de Setúbal com 30minutos de chuva torrencial, ainda se ouvem várias sirenes.
 Acumulados 18,0mm e temperatura mais baixa que nos últimos dias 15,3ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Dez 2022 às 12:43)

Aqui não deverá passar-se mais nada de relevo hoje.
Céu muito nublado e sem chuva há cerca de uma hora.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2022 às 13:05)

E por fim, o Sol faz a sua primeira aparição de hoje. 
O acumulado diário situa-se nos *21.0mm*. Dezembro histórico e imparável com *253.6mm*. Surreal.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

david 6 disse:


> chove moderado, tou a ver que estou a apanhar a parte mais fraca entre as duas mais fortes...



Ainda recuperou depois, Coruche foi igual


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 13:25)

O Mar do Sorraia, hoje parece mais cheio


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 13:29)

Nós arredores de Coruche, uma pequena inundação ainda


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 14:21)

Às 13h30 caiu uma força de água em Peniche que se não fosse de tão curta duração nem o termos bom escoamento nos salvava!


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 14:31)

Trovoada a sudoeste da Figueira da Foz


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2022 às 14:40)

Célula muito intensa a sudoeste da Figueira da Foz,  possibilidade de fenómeno extremo de vento nessa mesma célula.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2022 às 15:14)

Confirmo a trovoada e a chuva forte por aqui


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 15:45)

Aguaceiros em aproximação e parecem vir ainda em desenvolvimento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 15:52)

Passaram uma linha de instabilidade e um sistema frontal.
Estamos em pós-frontal muito activo, as células intensificam-se perto da costa, mas estão bastante espalhadas, não há a concentração que faria a chuva ser ininterrupta.











Está para breve (talvez demore ainda 12 horas) a total mudança de massa de ar para ar polar modificado que nesta altura mergulha bem para sul:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

StormRic disse:


> Passaram uma linha de instabilidade e um sistema frontal.
> Estamos em pós-frontal muito activo, as células intensificam-se perto da costa, mas estão bastante espalhadas, não há a concentração que faria a chuva ser ininterrupta.
> 
> 
> ...


Qual a diferença entre ar polar e ar polar modificado?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2022 às 15:54)

Trovoada por Sesimbra


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 15:55)

Trovão agora.


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2022 às 16:00)

Eco vermelho em Mafra. Trovões audíveis aqui por Sintra. 11 mm acumulados na minha estação.


----------



## Aine (14 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

Do nada o tempo escureceu e já se fez ouvir um trovão...


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Dez 2022 às 16:13)

Grandes jardas.... Serra de Sintra ao longe


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

Aguaceiro forte.


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Belos trovões por aqui. Chuva intermitente, mas quando cai, cai com força.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 16:18)

Torrencial agora     
O vento é brutal.


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> Passaram uma linha de instabilidade e um sistema frontal.
> Estamos em pós-frontal muito activo, as células intensificam-se perto da costa, mas estão bastante espalhadas, não há a concentração que faria a chuva ser ininterrupta.


É bom que seja assim. Com a força que as células têm estado a descarregar, se fosse chuva contínua não dava tempo ao escoamento. Assim vai escoando. Mas os terrenos já estão saturados e a água já escorre por todo o lado.

Já estou a ouvir roncos, ao longe, há largos minutos.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 16:26)

Meus amigos, vim dar hoje uma voltinha até  à  leziria ribatejana , estou agora  em Benavente , em cima de uma ponte que liga a vila à  Chamusca e estou literalmente  rodeada de água  por todos os lados...incrível,  tudo alagado!
Mais tarde envio mais fotos  e video...


----------



## Cocas (14 Dez 2022 às 16:26)

Chuva bastante intensa pelos lados de Mem Martins. E de vez em quando uns trovões jeitosos. Como não chovia há umas horitas, não podiamos ficar mal habituados lol


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 16:27)

tucha disse:


> Meus amigos, vim dar hoje uma voltinha até  à  leziria ribatejana , estou agora  em Benavente , em cima de uma ponte que liga a vila à  Chamusca e estou literalmente  rodeada de água  por todos os lados...incrível,  tudo alagado!
> Mais tarde envio mais fotos  e video...


E  está  a cair aqui por Benavente  um aguaceiro forte tambem...


----------



## Iuri (14 Dez 2022 às 16:27)

Pingo grosso começou no Estoril...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 16:33)

Trovoada a WSW em aproximação.



 
E células a SE sobre o Ribatejo.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada a WSW em aproximação.
> É células a SE sobre o Ribatejo.
> 
> Ver anexo 3459


Essas do Ribatejo apanhei-as eu agora aqui dentro do carro à  espera que passa - se para voltar à  rua para fotografar mais...
Mas já  parou de chover, foi rapido e intenso!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 16:45)

Aguaceiro intenso agora mesmo por Carnaxide. *20,6 mm* acumulados.
O mês segue com *296,7 mm*.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 16:52)

Diluvio aqui por benavente, agora chove torrencialmente , tocada a vento, e com relampagos à  mistura..De repente o ceu escureceu tanto que já  parece de noite!!!


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 16:58)

Brutal, estou debaixo de um eco qualquer, baixou muito a temperatura, deve ter caido um raio mto perto de mim, porque o barulho do trovao foi enorme!


----------



## Candy (14 Dez 2022 às 16:59)

E continuamos... 
Chuvada monumental em Atouguia da Baleia, Peniche.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Dez 2022 às 17:03)

Trovoada e uma carga de água medonha em Almargem do Bispo-Sintra por volta das 16h40+-


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:08)

Grandes bigornas a crescerem no litoral


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Dez 2022 às 17:09)

O panorama para N e NO visto do Montijo é simplesmente medonho... Acho que nunca vi nuvens tão escuras... Deve estar a cair o mundo para a zona de Vila Franca e arredores...

Aqui não chove (ainda).


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

Boas
Vai chovendo e o acumulado de hoje vai em 20,0mm, trovoada essa como quase sempre não quer nada com este cantinho aqui. 
 Ficou frio estão 13,9ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Dez 2022 às 17:20)

Choveu torrencialmente durante 5min agora no Montijo. Curtinho curtinho!


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 17:21)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O panorama para N e NO visto do Montijo é simplesmente medonho... Acho que nunca vi nuvens tão escuras... Deve estar a cair o mundo para a zona de Vila Franca e arredores...
> 
> Aqui não chove (ainda).


Aqui em Benavente e agora a passagem por Muge o mundo já  caiu por varias vezes..


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2022 às 17:24)

Coimbra


----------



## meko60 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.
Caiu agora um bom aguaceiro. O acumulado de hoje vai nos 32,4mm.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2022 às 17:27)

Quando saí de casa há umas horas atrás a ribeira das Abadias estava a começar a alagar o parque que a rodeia, mas como a chuva já parou há mais de uma hora, não sei se transbordou completamente


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Dez 2022 às 17:31)

Agora é o panorama para E que ficou medonho, tudo preto, feio mas bonito!


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2022 às 17:32)

Mais uma pazada de água por Colares.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2022 às 17:32)

Por aqui vamos nos *15,7mm.*


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (14 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

Chuva torrencial agora! Já chega, não dá para fechar a torneira?


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:36)

eu cheguei agora a casa e chego com este céu medonho e trovões


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 17:45)

Estou a passar agora por cima do IC10 em Santarém e nunca vi nada assim, do lado direito está  o tejo e está  de dia, de frente para mim e do lado esquerdo noite cerrada...e chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 17:47)

e pimba mais chuva forteee


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:07)

pequeno video aqui do Sorraia lá debaixo junto à vila


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:12)

Ora...mais uma saudosa pancada de água...com pompa e circunstância






E um pouco de paisagem ambiente...


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

Muitos aguaceiros durante a tarde (e mais a caminho), lindas bigornas, mammatus, alguns trovões ao longe (o festival eléctrico passou até agora todo ao lado), e notória a descida de temperatura e mesmo da percentagem de humidade no ar para a casa dos 80s.

Neste momento 13,9ºC, 85% humidade, PA 1000,1hpa, 26,9mm precipitação, vento fraco a moderado de SO e relâmpagos ao longe em todos os quadrantes, sobretudo agora a SO/O/NO.


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:20)

Aqui pelo Bombarral descarregou bem...e na zona de Peniche/Caldas também deve dar também o ar da sua graça...


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:20)

por do sol tirado a conduzir, poderia dizer que era um por do sol na praia com vista para o mar, ou num lago, ou num estuário grande como o Tejo ou Sado, mas não, é só na cheia do Sorraia   , na estrada que liga Coruche à rotunda que liga depois para Lisboa, Évora, ect, é água dos 2 lados, quem tiver a passar na zona que passe nessa estrada, vale a pena


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 18:32)

david 6 disse:


> por do sol tirado a conduzir, poderia dizer que era um por do sol na praia com vista para o mar, ou num lago, ou num estuário grande como o Tejo ou Sado, mas não, é só na cheia do Sorraia   , na estrada que liga Coruche à rotunda que liga depois para Lisboa, Évora, ect, é água dos 2 lados, quem tiver a passar na zona que passe nessa estrada, vale a pena
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 3474


Qual é  essa estrada, a que vai de Coruche para Lisboa, na rotunda que depois vai para Mora, ou para Montemor?


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

tucha disse:


> Qual é  essa estrada, a que vai de Coruche para Lisboa, na rotunda que depois vai para Mora, ou para Montemor?



a que tem as várias pontes, que liga Coruche à rotunda Monte da Barca e depois dessa rotunda dá para ir pa Mora, Montemor e Lisboa


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 18:38)

Estou agora em Coruche, já  é  noite cerrada, (hoje armei-me  em caçadora de tempestades lol, acho que tambem sou um bocado meteolouca ehehe) e de facto é  impressionante,  ver a praia fluvial para onde vim tantas vezes (tenho casa aqui perto, a 20 kma daqui) completamente  submersa...desapareceu completamente...! Até  onde a vista alcanca  so se vê   é  agua!!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

Muita chuva em Coimbra, aguaceiros com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 18:42)

DaniFR disse:


> Muita chuva em Coimbra, aguaceiros com alguma intensidade.


Essa chuvada teve umas rajadas medonhas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2022 às 18:55)

Por Loures início de noite jeitoso com aguaceiros fortes, com algum granizo e meia-dúzia de relâmpagos.

Na estação mais próxima (Qtª Nova de São Roque, perto do Infantado) notável a queda da temperatura por volta das 16h45, dos 16,5ºC para os 12,5ºC em meia-hora.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

deixo aqui mais fotos do Sorraia de hoje em Coruche em anexo para não encher muito, entretanto cai um aguaceiro mais fraco


----------



## Liliazevedo (14 Dez 2022 às 19:22)

Em Coimbra, mais estragos. 


Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DulceGaranhão (14 Dez 2022 às 19:24)

Carga de água zona do Ubbo Amadora agora!


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2022 às 19:42)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Carga de água zona do Ubbo Amadora agora!


Confirmo... impressionante o que chovia no troço Sacavém-São João da Talha, vinha a 60 

Olhei para o radar não me parecia ver nada de especial, aqui caem uns pingos...

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 19:43)

david 6 disse:


> deixo aqui mais fotos do Sorraia de hoje em Coruche em anexo para não encher muito, entretanto cai um aguaceiro mais fraco


passei lá  agora de noite e tirei  fotos...a praia fluvial desapareceu!!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 19:43)

A massa de ar polar finalmente a remover o ar tropical. Estas células esteticamente magníficas que têm entrado na RLC pelo Oeste (movimento WSW-ENEE) estão associadas não só à instabilidade pós-frontal recente mas também agora à oclusão que, actuando qual vassoura,  vai juntando-as cada vez mais, tudo a ser empurrado pelo ar polar (azulado):


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2022 às 19:58)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui.   Aguaceiro mais intenso de todo o evento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:07)

tucha disse:


> passei lá  agora de noite e tirei  fotos...a praia fluvial desapareceu!!



sim eu vi, sim é normal, é logo a primeira coisa a desaparecer, é uma altura de água incrível quando a cheio é destas grandes, deve ter uns bons metros, aqui entre Fajarda e Biscainho as 2 pontes devem estar submersas, amanhã se conseguir mostro


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 20:07)

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 202212*14*
actualizado *20:00*


*24,1 mm Coimbra aeródromo 19:50
 26,1 mm Coimbra observatório 19:00
 41,5 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 19:30*
  8,3 mm Lousã Candal 19:00
  9,7 mm São Pedro de Moel 19:40
* 13,4 mm Lousã aerórdromo 19:40*
  7,1 mm Leiria aeródromo 19:40
*11,5 mm Ourém - Fátima 19:50
 14,8 mm Alcobaça 19:50
 10,0 mm Rio Maior 19:40*
  9,3 mm Chamusca 19:50
*17,2 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 19:50
 14,2 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 19:40
 10,2 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 19:40*
*14,3 mm Colares 19:40*
  3,5 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 18:40
* 22,2 mm Lisboa Geofísico 19:50
 23,0 mm Lisboa Ajuda 19:50*
  6,8 mm Barreiro Lavradio 19:50
  8,6 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 19:40
*22,8 mm Pegões 19:50*


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:08)

e também por fim algumas inundações que ainda resistem na vila de Coruche


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 20:19)

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez *14*
acumulados até às *20:00

15,4 mm Mafra
14,6 mm Sintra Algueirão
20,8 mm Amadora
23,8 mm Odivelas
17,8 mm Loures
19,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
19,8 mm Cascais
15,4 mm Oeiras
10,8 mm Montijo*
 5,4 mm Barreiro
*10,0 mm Moita*
 7,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 5,6 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 8,0 mm Palmela
*35,2 mm Setúbal*

As estações não constantes desta lista (três) têm o pluviómetro avariado ou não estão activas.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2022 às 20:26)

A subir para os *26,74mm*, depois de aguaceiro s fortes.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 20:41)

david 6 disse:


> sim eu vi, sim é normal, é logo a primeira coisa a desaparecer, é uma altura de água incrível quando a cheio é destas grandes, deve ter uns bons metros, aqui entre Fajarda e Biscainho as 2 pontes devem estar submersas, amanhã se conseguir mostro


Fiz a estrada que fizeste já de noite, e até de noite é assustador porque de facto existe água dos dois lados, depois tentei vir para Lisboa, mas não consegui, uns kms mais á frente a estrada continua cortada (a 119) e tive que vir parar a Canha...
A parte que vem de Coruche até ao desvio, continua a ter água dos dois lados...
Nunca tinha visto Coruche assim, e já lá estive N vezes em todas as estações do ano...


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 20:43)

david 6 disse:


> e também por fim algumas inundações que ainda resistem na vila de Coruche
> 
> Ver anexo 3498
> 
> ...


Agora o café deixou de ter vista para a praia fluvial, ou para o parque, agora tem vista para lagos de água...


----------



## casr26 (14 Dez 2022 às 20:54)

Portanto estas duas simpáticas cordilheiras uma mais a norte e outra mais ao centro vêm fazer as despedidas do dia... quais piratas das caraíbas qual quê..já estou a ganhar musgo e algas por todo o lado...


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

Acumulados até agora *23,0mm* 
Temperatura nos 13,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 21:10)

tucha disse:


> Fiz a estrada que fizeste já de noite, e até de noite é assustador porque de facto existe água dos dois lados, depois tentei vir para Lisboa, mas não consegui, uns kms mais á frente a estrada continua cortada (a 119) e tive que vir parar a Canha...
> A parte que vem de Coruche até ao desvio, continua a ter água dos dois lados...
> Nunca tinha visto Coruche assim, e já lá estive N vezes em todas as estações do ano...



é lindo e assustador ao mesmo tempo, somos mesmo umas forminguinhas perto da força da natureza, já vi umas vezes, antigamente quando não existia o muro essa água vinha para dentro da vila também, toda a baixa inundava


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 21:11)

tucha disse:


> Agora o café deixou de ter vista para a praia fluvial, ou para o parque, agora tem vista para lagos de água...



sim vista para o Mar Sorraia, hoje até bebi café a 80 centimos e tinha ideia que era a 70, cá para mim já meteram a preço de praia à beira mar 

entretanto já cai outro bom aguaceiro


----------



## Microburst (14 Dez 2022 às 21:38)

E que bem que sabe a entrada de ar polar, mais fresco e menos carregado ou doentio, por assim dizer. 

Acumulados 30,9mm até ao momento, fruto de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que têm vindo a cair com alguma regularidade, 14,1ºC, humidade 88%, PA 1000,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado de O/SO.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

Mais um bom aguaceiro, 24,4mm a temperatura está nos 13,2ºC


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 21:59)

david 6 disse:


> sim vista para o Mar Sorraia, hoje até bebi café a 80 centimos e tinha ideia que era a 70, cá para mim já meteram a preço de praia à beira mar
> 
> entretanto já cai outro bom aguaceiro


Podes crer, parece mesmo o mar Sorraia...
O rio triplicou ou muito mais de largura...
Ah, a sério, isso do café???
Estranho, devem fazer um valor de dia , porque se vê o mar bem eheheh, e outro de noite, porque eu parei lá também hoje pelas 19 horas, e paguei 0.70 cêntimos.


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 22:02)

david 6 disse:


> é lindo e assustador ao mesmo tempo, somos mesmo umas forminguinhas perto da força da natureza, já vi umas vezes, antigamente quando não existia o muro essa água vinha para dentro da vila também, toda a baixa inundava


Sim, quando vemos tudo alagado como ai ou no Ribatejo como eu vi hoje, percebemos que não somos nada contra a força da natureza, e a questão é que é algo sobre o qual não temos qualquer controle, porque nunca sabemos exctamente como as coisas se vão passar na realidade...
O problema de Coruche é o mesmo de todas as terras em Portugal que tem rios ao pé, e literalmente encostados a terra, em muitas das vezes..


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 22:05)

Microburst disse:


> E que bem que sabe a entrada de ar polar, mais fresco e menos carregado ou doentio, por assim dizer.
> 
> Acumulados 30,9mm até ao momento, fruto de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que têm vindo a cair com alguma regularidade, 14,1ºC, humidade 88%, PA 1000,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado de O/SO.


É mesmo, este ar polar sabe mesmo bem!!!
A seu o seu dono, se não estamos situados nos trópicos, porque é que temos que ter condições meteorológica desse tipo???
Ainda por cima no Inverno!!!

Por aqui e depois do ultimo aguaceiro por aqui ás 20.00 horas, nunca mais choveu e o vento é inexistente, tudo calminho de momento..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Dez 2022 às 22:10)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de alguma trovoada, aguaceiros fortes, e temperatura em queda   Tudo tranquilo, dentro do normal mais uma vez ,dado que os núcleos mais intensos passaram a Sul, causando inclusive cheias enormes na cidade de Setúbal  Acumulado diário está nos 11.1mm, Dezembro segue com uns espantosos 210.1mm


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

tucha disse:


> Podes crer, parece mesmo o mar Sorraia...
> O rio triplicou ou muito mais de largura...
> Ah, a sério, isso do café???
> Estranho, devem fazer um valor de dia , porque se vê o mar bem eheheh, e outro de noite, porque eu parei lá também hoje pelas 19 horas, e paguei 0.70 cêntimos.



para comparar, tirei esta foto há praticamente 1 mês atrás, a 7 de Novembro







e agora está assim


----------



## tucha (14 Dez 2022 às 22:13)

david 6 disse:


> para comparar, tirei esta foto há praticamente 1 mês atrás, a 7 de Novembro
> 
> Ver anexo 3510
> 
> ...


Bemmmmm..que diferença para hoje!!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 22:23)

a câmara de Coruche tem metido fotos também, se quiserem ver


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 22:29)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula muito intensa a sudoeste da Figueira da Foz,  possibilidade de fenómeno extremo de vento nessa mesma célula.
> 
> Ver anexo 3445
> 
> Ver anexo 3446


Essa celula deixou 15,9mm na EMA da Figueira


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

Uma primeira vista da pequena cheia da Ribeira de Alpríate (vem do lado direito da imagem) perto da confluência com o Rio Trancão (vem de frente de entre os montes, para o lado esquerdo), em São Julião do Tojal, desde o miradouro de São Lourenço em Santa Iria de Azóia (Bairro da Portela da Azóia) para NNW.

Hoje ao crepúsculo (17:24:30).





Ao centro da imagem, as bigornas das células de Torre Vedras (eco laranja à esquerda e amarelo à direita, célula mais proeminente).





Perto deste miradouro estão as estações WU de:
S.João da Talha, a sul (acumulou hoje *29,0 mm*, *12,8ºC* à hora da foto e 40 minutos depois registava a mínima do dia, *12,5ºC*);
Estacal de Santa Iria de Azóia, a ESE (acumulou *30,7 mm*, *13,0ºC* no momento e 15 minutos antes registara a mínima de *12,6ºC*):
Meteo Santa Iria, a NE (*20,3 mm*, *13,0ºC*, 55 minutos depois a mínima *12,7ºC).*

Estas estações fazem parte do grupo de cinco que me servem de referência. Estas três em especial são aquelas em que confio mais, e os valores de temperatura aqui mostrados bem o atestam. As diferenças de acumulados estão justificadas pelo regime de aguaceiros fortes de hoje, a comparação com os ecos de radar que passaram confirmaram as diferenças como plausíveis.
Estão feitas as apresentações deste local que muito prezo, e tem as vistas mais inspiradoras da zona. 
Já ponho mais fotos de hoje.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Dez 2022 às 22:44)

Por Coimbra vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

aguaceiro em geral fraco, penso que seja o último do dia


----------



## remember (14 Dez 2022 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> Uma primeira vista da pequena cheia da Ribeira de Alpríate (vem do lado direito da imagem) perto da confluência com o Rio Trancão (vem de frente de entre os montes, para o lado esquerdo), em São Julião do Tojal, desde o miradouro de São Lourenço em Santa Iria de Azóia (Bairro da Portela da Azóia) para NNW.
> 
> Hoje ao crepúsculo (17:24:30).
> 
> ...


Por acaso hoje notei essas diferenças, sai de Belas a chover com alguma intensidade isto por volta das 19h, chego a Carenque começa a chover com mais intensidade, entro no IC16 e começo a descer junto ao UBBO chuva torrencial até há entrada no IC17, passo junto ao Strada chuva torrencial, acalma até há entrada no túnel do grilo, do outro lado do mesmo volta a acalmar, entro na A1 Sacavém a São João da Talha chuva torrencial, mantive-me nos 60 km/h e encostei-me à direita, começo a aproximar-se da saída de Santa Iria de Azóia, alguma chuva fraca, chego a Via Rara não se passa nada

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

Os aguaceiros fortes durante esta tarde provocaram algumas inundações em Coimbra

Duas estações da cidade com 36mm acumulados


----------



## Busorganist (14 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

Um pouco atrasado, mas, a minha ida para debaixo do que muitos de vós documentaram.

(espero que se possa meter fotos assim...)


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

acumulado *30mm*


----------



## Mammatus (15 Dez 2022 às 01:43)

Boa madrugada,

O dia acabou por ser tranquilo em termos de severidade das condições meteorológicas, embora pelas 17h céus ameaçadores quase colocaram em causa essa tranquilidade, mas São Pedro ditou que a tormenta fosse para outra freguesia, deixando para mim apenas as migalhas, ou seja céus revoltos e escuros como breu. 

Assim, o período de precipitação compreendido entre as 10h e as 11h fez as despesas do dia praticamente na sua totalidade. Acumulado total de *13.49 mm*.

Destaque para a diminuição da temperatura mais notória ao cair da noite, com a expansão do ar pós-frontal mais frio, quebrando a sequência dos últimos dias de amplitudes térmicas diárias baixíssimas e permitindo a redução dos níveis de humidade, até então teimosamente acima dos 90%.

Extremos: *18.4ºC */ *13.9ºC*







Sigo com 14.4ºC, vento fraco de WNW.



GSM2046 disse:


> Grandes bigornas a crescerem no litoral Ver anexo 3463



Uma imagem bem ilustrativa de condições associadas a pós-frontal. 

A vertente norte da serra de Sintra está bem definida, e é possível avistar um aguaceiro ali na direcção do Cabo da Roca. Estou mais familiarizado com a perspectiva da vertente sul da serra e o famoso capacete.


----------



## Stormlover (15 Dez 2022 às 02:16)

Resumo final, sem contar com as inundações que já partilhei, dos aguaceiros e períodos de chuva forte de Terça e Quarta na zona de Loures, assim como o período de vento forte e algo significativo que fez à hora de almoço na Terça-feira.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2022 às 04:03)

DaniFR disse:


> Essa celula deixou 15,9mm na EMA da Figueira


Acabou por ser o período mais intenso deste evento pela Figueira, e notou-se por cá


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2022 às 07:11)

Cheia da lezíria de Loures (Rio Trancão e afluentes) vistas do miradouro de São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), na direcç ão de Loures, ontem dia 14 ao crepúsculo.

WNW 17:24:36





W 17:26:43





W 17:25:17





NW 17:26:54





WNW 17:21:32






Loures, cidade "lacustre"...

17:45:18 Visível o viaduto da CREL, o Bairro do Infantado e o Loureshopping.





Serra da Amoreira (312 m) e Serra de Montemor (357 m)





17:46:31 Unhos a São Julião do Tojal





17:50:20


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 08:24)

Sorraia na ponte da Amieira, uma das 2 pontes entre Fajarda e Biscainho, a ponte supostamente é onde está aquela placa azul que só se passa um de cada vez


----------



## A ver se chove (15 Dez 2022 às 08:44)

StormRic disse:


> As diferenças de acumulados estão justificadas pelo regime de aguaceiros fortes de hoje


É uma zona interessante, por vezes em Santa Iria chove com intensidade e um pouco mais ao lado em S. João apenas caem uns pingos.

Ou no parque urbano não cair uma pinga e ver a descarregar nas redondezas.


----------



## GSM2046 (15 Dez 2022 às 08:51)

Imagem de vapor de água das 8:30 do Atlântico mostrando a sinóptica para o fim de semana (a partir de 6ªf)


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

Boas,

Finalmente uma manhã mais calma.
O acumulado mensal está nos 250 mm.
Nem acredito que posso ter um acumulado acima dos 300 mm...de loucos.
Fui ver a previsão e há grandes possibilidades de haver mais porcaria...
Entretanto ontem vi fotografias da Lagoa Azul e está a transbordar, assim se compreende a  massa de água chegar a Cascais via Ribeira das vinhas. Posto isto,  os dias de Segunda e Terça têm de ser monitorizados com máxima atenção, pois a ribeira das Vinhas pode saltar com mais violência.




acer laptop number keys not working


----------



## RStorm (15 Dez 2022 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Ontem o dia foi bem mais tranquilo, no que toca a tempo severo 
Após a chuvada da manhã, apenas voltou a chover no final do dia com aguaceiros fortes, subindo o acumulado para *7,8 mm *
A mínima foi batida, passando a ser *14,7ºC*. 

Extremos: *14,7ºC **/ **19,1ºC **/ **7,8 mm *

Hoje o dia seguia com muito sol e pouca nebulosidade, mas neste momento já cai o primeiro aguaceiro. As temperaturas finalmente desceram 
Logo à noite, a depressão parece querer despedir-se com mais um novo agravamento, vamos ver como corre 

Mínima de hoje: *11,9ºC*
T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 78%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## meko60 (15 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

Bom dia.
Finalmente uma noite mais condizente com a altura do ano, mínima de 12,6ºC. Os aguaceiros caídos até agora acumularam 1,4mm.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2022 às 11:45)

Boas
Mínima de 11,6ºC
Agora muito sol acabou de passar um aguaceiro mas a fugir desta zona, hoje ainda não caiu um pingo, temperatura agora 14,8ºC e vento quase nulo.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2022 às 11:53)

Boas!

Depois de dois dias de muita chuva, hoje um dia mais calmo com abertas de Sol. Infelizmente o trabalho não me permitiu acompanhar o que se passou. 

Tenho que ver se arranjo tempo para ler as dezenas de páginas de seguimento dos últimos dias!


----------



## fernandinand (15 Dez 2022 às 12:07)

Que anormalidade!!...




Alguma alma caridosa me faça uma volta pelas nascentes cársicas do Sicó e tire uma fotos/vídeos? Devem estar em máximos de uma década...
A minha volta costuma ser.... Alcalamouque, Alvorge, Olhos de Água do Nabão, Olho do Tordo e exsurgência do Anços (Redinha)
Obrigado!


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 13:23)

fraquinho aqui, mais forte a passar a norte


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2022 às 14:28)

StormRic disse:


> Cheia da lezíria de Loures (Rio Trancão e afluentes) vistas do miradouro de São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), na direcç ão de Loures, ontem dia 14 ao crepúsculo.
> 
> WNW 17:24:36
> 
> ...


Espetáculo!
Em Odivelas a estação da AML segue com *323,6mm* neste mês de Dezembro.


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 15:17)

Dia fantástico  hoje aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, muito sol, poucas nuvens, vento praticamente nulo, e chuva zero...
Confesso que sou uma miuda  que gosta mais de chuva do que sol, gosta mais de frio do que calor (alias detesto calor!!), que adora uma boa trovoada e até  já  andou a correr atras de algumas  eheheh, mas bolas, um dia destes a seguir à  desgraca continua e persistente  que tem acontecido à  minha cidade e arredores nos ultimos dias e semanas...sabe-me bem!
Mas fica só  uma questao para quem saiba responder, esta bonança  vai acabar assim mais ou menos....quando??
Ah esqueci de dizer que depois de ter apanhado ontem 11 graus em Coruche, pensei que hoje seria um dia mais fresco, do que tem sido...15 graus com sol, ainda é  calorzinho para mim...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2022 às 16:02)

tucha disse:


> Dia fantástico  hoje aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, muito sol, poucas nuvens, vento praticamente nulo, e chuva zero...
> Confesso que sou uma miuda  que gosta mais de chuva do que sol, gosta mais de frio do que calor (alias detesto calor!!), que adora uma boa trovoada e até  já  andou a correr atras de algumas  eheheh, mas bolas, um dia destes a seguir à  desgraca continua e persistente  que tem acontecido à  minha cidade e arredores nos ultimos dias e semanas...sabe-me bem!
> Mas fica só  uma questao para quem saiba responder, esta bonança  vai acabar assim mais ou menos....quando??



Acaba mais ou menos hoje à noite... . Mas o fim de semana está previsto ser bom para secar e drenar um pouco. No entanto, a partir de 2ªfeira, novo agravamento.

Acumulados de ontem na rede Clima.AML. Apenas mais alguns poucos milímetros ou décimas em relação aos valores das 20h:

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 14

*17,4 mm Mafra
15,0 mm Sintra Algueirão
21,6 mm Amadora
24,6 mm Odivelas
18,6 mm Loures
19,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
20,0 mm Cascais
15,6 mm Oeiras*
11,6 mm Montijo
  6,0 mm Barreiro
10,4 mm Moita
  7,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
  8,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
  9,2 mm Palmela
*37,4 mm Setúbal*

E hoje o regime de aguaceiros bastante mais espaçados, menos frequentes portanto, e menos intensos, produziu acumulados residuais até às 15:30.
Continua a notar-se, no entanto, que as Serras de Loures/Odivelas são um atractor de precipitação. Para fluxos com componente SW, são a primeira barreira importante, acima dos 300 m de altitude. Não admira, portanto, que as linhas de água tenham escavado ao longo dos tempos geológicos mais recentes, uma bacia com leito de cheia bastante largo e em que o vale de saída para o estuário do Tejo é muito apertado, resultado do encaixe forçado do Rio Trancão sobre a linha de colinas de Lisboa à Póvoa de Santa Iria.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 15
acumulados até às 15:30

 1,2 mm Mafra
 0,2 mm Sintra Algueirão
 0,8 mm Amadora
* 3,0 mm Odivelas*
*3,4 mm Loures*
*1,6 mm Lisboa Carnide*
 0,2 mm Cascais
 0,4 mm Oeiras
 0,6 mm Montijo
 0,8 mm Barreiro
 1,0 mm Moita
 0,6 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 2,6 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,8 mm Palmela
 0,4 mm Setúbal

As estações não constantes desta lista têm o pluviómetro avariado ou não estão activas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 16:12)

@StormRic , a situação para seg/terça achas que  vai mesmo acontecer?
Noto que o GFS está ir pelo mesmo caminho que ecmwf embora, muito menos agressivo.


----------



## Liliazevedo (15 Dez 2022 às 16:21)

DaniFR disse:


> Os aguaceiros fortes durante esta tarde provocaram algumas inundações em Coimbra
> 
> Duas estações da cidade com 36mm acumulados


Confesso que nunca entendi muito bem o porquê de construirem um quartel dos bombeiros nesta zona. Uma das zonas com maior risco de cheia em Coimbra e esta gente decide instalar um quartel dos bombeiros e o serviço da protecção civil. è a tal cosnciência de risco que falta tanto em Portugal.


----------



## fhff (15 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

Vim há pouco de Cascais e apanhei uma bela carga de água na zona do autódromo/Linhó. Chuva torrencial, aí pelas 15-15H30.


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 17:10)

StormRic disse:


> Acaba mais ou menos hoje à noite... . Mas o fim de semana está previsto ser bom para secar e drenar um pouco. No entanto, a partir de 2ªfeira, novo agravamento.
> 
> Acumulados de ontem na rede Clima.AML. Apenas mais alguns poucos milímetros ou décimas em relação aos valores das 20h:
> 
> ...


Antes de mais, obrigado pela resposta!  
Pois já tinha essa impressão que hoje iria piorar, melhorar amanha e depois no final de semana e depois piorar novamente...
Mas queria confirmar com quem entende da coisa, que eu é que sou mesmo uma curiosa, na verdadeira aceção da palavra!!!


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 17:11)

pequeno aguaceiro fotogénico final da tarde






como é bom ver estas pequenas valas a correr água todas contentes, antes nem 1 gota traziam


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 17:14)

Bem , o que vejo agora são umas nuvens com uns tons muito bonitos ali para os lados da Portela de Sacavem, e eventualmente Sacavem, mas o lado do Parque das Nações tá limpinho..sem vem coisa ruim hoje ainda, está tudo muito calminho por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

Então não é que a barragem da mula está quase no máximo. Espectacular!
Mesmo sem chover vai continuar a encher pois a rede hidrográfica está forte.
(Esta manhã)


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

0.8mm


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2022 às 19:16)

Boas
O Acumulado hoje foi de 1,2mm a ver se cai ainda alguma coisa ate as 00h
Máxima de 17ºC
Agora estão 14,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2022 às 20:28)

Imagens aéreas na freguesia de São Pedro da Cadeira, Torres Vedras.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2022 às 20:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Imagens aéreas na freguesia de São Pedro da Cadeira, Torres Vedras.


Por vezes estas coisas trazem beleza, ainda que à custa do desastre. Não deixa de ser fascinante.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2022 às 20:51)

Por Alenquer hoje mais , *8,72mm*...um mês fantástico, ao qual já perdi as contas, mas acho que já passamos os 200mm. A confirmar...


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 21:43)

E voltou neste preciso momento um aguaceiro, assim já mais forte, depois de ter pingado  um pouco desde há 1 hora atrás....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Dez 2022 às 22:00)

Partilho uma fotografia tirada na *segunda-feira 12 de dezembro* à noite, desde o Miradouro de S. Lourenço (mesmo local onde o @StormRic também tirou algumas fotografias que já partilhou aqui).

O ambiente não era fácil, além da enorme humidade, também o vento forte dificultou bastante as condições para conseguir fotografias de jeito, mesmo com tripé.

Voltei lá na tarde de terça-feira dia 13, mas ainda não tive oportunidade de tratar das fotografias.




IMG_0831-Pano-denoise by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## fhff (15 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

Chove bem aqui por Sintra. Acumulei 2 mm, rapidamente


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:02)

Aguaceiro muito forte.
4 mm

Gfs e ecm bem violentos para o início da próxima semana...
Parece- me que anda tudo a dormir.


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

chuvisca por aqui


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Confesso que nunca entendi muito bem o porquê de construirem um quartel dos bombeiros nesta zona. Uma das zonas com maior risco de cheia em Coimbra e esta gente decide instalar um quartel dos bombeiros e o serviço da protecção civil. è a tal cosnciência de risco que falta tanto em Portugal.


Aquela zona não tem propriamente risco de cheia, simplesmente ali é a mais baixa da estrada que apanha com as aguas que vêm do Instituto Pedro Nunes/ITECONS e do outro lado com as aguas da parte alta do Bairro Norton de Matos e Rua Carlos Seixas. O problema ali é o deficiente escoamento em situações de chuva forte, além disso aquela zona está cheia de arvores de folha caduca e as sarjetas facilmente entopem, e deve ser das zonas da cidade onde passam mais vezes o carro vassoura, mas claro que em situações de vento e chuva no inicio do Outono é inútil.  E não esquecer que aquilo é uma vale, daí o nome Vale das Flores. 

A solução é só melhorarem o escoamento para a ribeira que passa mesmo ao lado:


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2022 às 23:19)

Ninguém aqui falou nos 18,8mm registados em Oeiras, entre as 11h e as 12h. Deve ter sido um aguaceiro bem forte e localizado.


----------



## efcm (15 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então não é que a barragem da mula está quase no máximo. Espectacular!
> Mesmo sem chover vai continuar a encher pois a rede hidrográfica está forte.
> (Esta manhã)



Na foto não dá para ver muito bem, mas parece-me que anda ali pelos 9 MTS +- ainda falta um bom bocado.

Mas tudo na serra escorre água


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 23:54)

E está  a cair um   aguaceiro moderado e "tocado" a vento desde há  um par de minutos por aqui...


----------



## fhff (15 Dez 2022 às 23:55)

E continua a chover com intensidade. Volta e meia, mais um aguaceiro forte.
3,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

efcm disse:


> Na foto não dá para ver muito bem, mas parece-me que anda ali pelos 9 MTS +- ainda falta um bom bocado.
> 
> Mas tudo na serra escorre água



Com o que aí vem sobe num instante,  mas olha que foi das subidas mais rápidas que me lembro. Excelente recuperação.


----------



## tucha (15 Dez 2022 às 23:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aguaceiro muito forte.
> 4 mm
> 
> Gfs e ecm bem violentos para o início da próxima semana...
> Parece- me que anda tudo a dormir.


Para segunda feira de manhã?


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Umas imagens do dia de ontem, entre o Cabeço de Montachique e Fanhões, alguns aguaceiros e uma notável e rápida descida da temperatura, onde tinha no carro sensivelmente 17º e após o início da chuva desceu para uns frescos 11º,

as fotos foram tiradas num caminho de terra entre o Cabeço de Montachique e Fanhões, onde no meio vi uns belos raios, infelizmente não os consegui apanhar em vídeo, 
mas que me colocou um dilema, dado que o caminho é sobre uma cumeada torna-se algo perigoso se algum raio resolver cair por perto, tendo no entanto várias linhas de alta tensão que poderiam ser potenciais pára-raios, sim o "fiozinho" por cima das linhas tem como essa uma das funções,
resolvi fazer o caminho, um pouco apreensivo, pois já tinha apanhado um valente susto recentemente





















este, apanhei a caminho de Santiago dos Velhos, caiu também muito perto


----------



## david 6 (15 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

mais uma foto para terem melhor perceção da cheia do Sorraia, foto tirada por Pedro Ribeiro


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 00:02)

david 6 disse:


> 0.8mm



acabou por subir ainda para 1.2mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Dez 2022 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
O dia que acabou há minutos foi acompanhado de aguaceiros mas também teve direito a um tempo mais limpo, com céu pouco nublado. Também já é notável o ar frio e húmido, que substituiu o ar tropical do dia 14. 

Entretanto têm vindo a cair aguaceiros mais intensos na última hora. Parece que esta madrugada vai ser um bocadinho mais animada...


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 00:40)

fhff disse:


> Vim há pouco de Cascais e apanhei uma bela carga de água na zona do autódromo/Linhó. Chuva torrencial, aí pelas 15-15H30.



Terá sido desta célula, mas uns minutos antes das 15h:






Pelas 15:00, a célula descarregava mais já sobre o Algueirão, e continuou para ENE/E, meia hora depois estava na área de Loures.










DaniFR disse:


> Ninguém aqui falou nos 18,8mm registados em Oeiras, entre as 11h e as 12h. Deve ter sido um aguaceiro bem forte e localizado.



Essa está em "investigação"... mas para já pela observação das imagens do radar de Coruche, não se vislumbra célula entre as 11:00 e as 12:00 capaz de um tal acumulado.
A estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria não é exactamente em Oeiras, mas sim em Vila Fria, ou seja Porto Salvo já a norte da A5 perto do nó de ligação com a N249-3 (portagens de Oeiras). Dista quase 3 Km para nordeste da estação de Oeiras da rede Clima.AML (Biblioteca de Oeiras). Esta estação tem registo zero nessas horas (10:00 às 13:00).
A estação WU mais próxima, Porto Salvo, tem acumulado zero nessa hora ou nas horas enquadrantes, e dista menos de 500 m.
O movimento das células a essa hora era rápido de WSW para ENE. Investiguei as estações a WSW de Vila Fria, e todas têm acumulado zero nessa hora ou hora anterior.
Um pouco mais a SW há duas estações com 0,3 mm, e mais longe a NE também 0,3 mm, mas todos estes reduzidos acumulados são depois das 12:00.
A minha conclusão: é um erro da estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria. O *acumulado diário desta estação não apareceu no mapa de dia 13 e de dia 14*. Estes 18,8 mm devem ter resultado do desentupimento do pluviómetro efectuado apenas dia 15 entre as 11h e as 12h. É típico quando um pluviómetro esteve entupido que fique com parte do acumulado retido, sendo depois libertado e contabilizado pelo sistema de medição ao ser feito o desentupimento.

Valor para o lixo, portanto.


----------



## fhff (16 Dez 2022 às 00:43)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido desta célula, mas uns minutos antes das 15h:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, poderá ter sido pelas 15H. Chuvada bem forte. Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 00:44)

vai caindo de vez em quando aguaceiros de modo geral fracos, radar tem muitos aguaceiros


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2022 às 00:45)

StormRic disse:


> Essa está em "investigação"... mas para já pela observação das imagens do radar de Coruche, não se vislumbra célula entre as 11:00 e as 12:00 capaz de um tal acumulado.


Também fui ver ao radar e não aparecia nada significativo, o que é estranho para um acumulado de quase 20mm num dia de aguaceiros.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Dez 2022 às 00:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Aquela zona não tem propriamente risco de cheia, simplesmente ali é a mais baixa da estrada que apanha com as aguas que vêm do Instituto Pedro Nunes/ITECONS e do outro lado com as aguas da parte alta do Bairro Norton de Matos e Rua Carlos Seixas. O problema ali é o deficiente escoamento em situações de chuva forte, além disso aquela zona está cheia de arvores de folha caduca e as sarjetas facilmente entopem, e deve ser das zonas da cidade onde passam mais vezes o carro vassoura, mas claro que em situações de vento e chuva no inicio do Outono é inútil.  E não esquecer que aquilo é uma vale, daí o nome Vale das Flores.
> 
> A solução é só melhorarem o escoamento para a ribeira que passa mesmo ao lado:


Mas fizeram aí obras há muito pouco tempo, deviam ter resolvido isso


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 01:31)

Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens do dia de ontem, entre o Cabeço de Montachique e Fanhões


Fabulosas células e belas fotos (num lugar arriscado, sem dúvida). Estas células também as vi desde Santa Iria e ouvi os trovões, mas não apanhei nada em fotos ou vídeo.

Essa descarga apanhada dentro do veículo terá ocorrido a cerca de 1 Km (conto aproximadamente 3 segundos de intervalo relâmpago/trovão).


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2022 às 01:37)

StormRic disse:


> Cheia da lezíria de Loures (Rio Trancão e afluentes) vistas do miradouro de São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), na direcç ão de Loures, ontem dia 14 ao crepúsculo.
> 
> WNW 17:24:36
> 
> ...


Fotos incriveis @StormRic ! Obrigado por partilhares e pela tua incansável admiração pela meteorologia (e hidrologia).

Devias meter uma em moldura


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 04:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Fotos incriveis @StormRic ! Obrigado por partilhares e pela tua incansável admiração pela meteorologia (e hidrologia).
> 
> Devias meter uma em moldura



 Muito obrigado! O Fórum é uma fonte inesgotável de entusiasmo e de motivação para fazer mais e melhor. A admiração pela meteorologia acho que é comum a todos nós, todos contribuímos para isso através de variadas maneiras, as partilhas, as imagens, as observações, os relatos, os números, os conhecimentos científicos realmente profundos de tantos membros e que nos fazem evoluir no saber, as opiniões, as discussões, a boa disposição e até por vezes o conflito das personalidades marcantes, tudo é valioso e dá vida à nossa "meteoloucura". O Meteopt é incansável!!

Eheh "moldura"... não vejo melhor moldura do que uma página do Meteopt. Isto é uma galeria fabulosa e que honra é, ter aqui fotos!


----------



## Toby (16 Dez 2022 às 07:15)

Bom dia,
182.5mm desde a 01/12
150.4mm Salir do Porto
146.0mm Sao Martinho do Porto


----------



## Thomar (16 Dez 2022 às 07:30)

Bom dia. Vista para NW 10 minutos atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2022 às 08:02)

Boas
4 mm

O modelo wrf está assustador...
Acompanhemos esta situação com muita atenção...


----------



## fhff (16 Dez 2022 às 08:38)

Madrugada e manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. Acumulei 3,3 mm. Não há descanso para os solos.


----------



## fernandinand (16 Dez 2022 às 08:41)

O Efrain ainda dá luta por aqui...algum vento moderado e ~10mm até agora...


----------



## DaniFR (16 Dez 2022 às 09:11)

Bem parece que o Efrain decidiu aterrar aqui. Centro da depressão praticamente em cima de Coimbra. Alguns aguaceiros e vento.


----------



## GSM2046 (16 Dez 2022 às 09:31)

Que delta atmosférico...


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Dez 2022 às 10:24)

Onde anda o anticiclone dos Açores???


----------



## jamestorm (16 Dez 2022 às 10:33)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 182.5mm desde a 01/12
> 150.4mm Salir do Porto
> 146.0mm Sao Martinho do Porto


Valores altos e consistentes com a impressão que tinha: tem chovido muito bem nessa zona!


----------



## casr26 (16 Dez 2022 às 13:20)

Ora aqui entre nós que ninguém nos ouve (especialmente a falange feminina da minha casa), se me desse a ideia de comprar uma estação cá para casa...que modelo/marcas me aconselhariam?  

Olha começou agora a cair um saudoso aguaceiro....


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 13:41)

por aqui estava com algumas abertas de manhã, agora o tempo fechou se e até chuviscou


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 13:59)

agora um pouco mais moderado que já faz as goteiras fazer barulho


----------



## Garcia (16 Dez 2022 às 14:15)

casr26 disse:


> Ora aqui entre nós que ninguém nos ouve (especialmente a falange feminina da minha casa), se me desse a ideia de comprar uma estação cá para casa...que modelo/marcas me aconselhariam?
> 
> Olha começou agora a cair um saudoso aguaceiro....


Talvez fosse melhor se tivesses postado no tópico "a tua estação metereologica", mas de qualquer forma vou ficar atento por ter exactamente a mesma questão.. (especialmente pela parte da falange feminina não nos ouvir.. )

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Dez 2022 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde 

A tarde de ontem foi bastante agradável com céu quase limpo e algum vento fresco. 
Voltou a cair mais um aguaceiro fraco no inicio da noite, mas o acumulado diário ficou-se pelos *0,3 mm*. 

Extremos: *11,9ºC **/ **17,6ºC **/ **0,3 mm *

Hoje dia segue com muitas nuvens e boas abertas, após um inicio de madrugada com chuvisco/chuva fraca, rendendo mais *0,3 mm*. 
O vento rodou para NW e tem soprado em geral fraco. 

Mínima de hoje: *14,1ºC *
T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## tucha (16 Dez 2022 às 15:36)

Tempo tambem aqui a "fechar" pelo Parque das Nações,  depois de uma manha com muito sol, ainda que sempre com nuvens...
Mas nao chove neste momento, tendo só  pingado de manha...
Temperatura "alta" quando ao sol...
Desconfio de do lado de lá  do Rio Tejo, o tempo não  esteja tao simpatico  como deste lado...


----------



## fhff (16 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

6 mm acumulados. Céu fechou completamente a partir das 15H, com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## cactus (16 Dez 2022 às 16:44)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro por aqui .


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

fui dar uma volta por aqui, as valas todas a correr água, tão bom


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 17:39)

A assinatura do _jet stream_ (corrente de jacto na alta troposfera), na despedida da Efraim.

14,9°C com HR 82%
Vento em calma ou fraco < 5 Km/h









Edição: corrigido o termo* jet stream* (estava _jet street_  , estes automatismos do tlm...).


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2022 às 18:46)

2mm por aqui


----------



## JAlves (16 Dez 2022 às 19:08)

Panorâmica geral da propriedade/oficina em Fanhões que foi parcialmente arrasada pela ribeira e pelo deslizamento de terras, impressionante...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2022 às 21:23)

Boas,

Mais  5 mm por cá.

Hoje falei com um vizinho que trabalha na protecção civil de Cascais, e o mesmo relatou-me que houve um número bem elevado de queda de árvores na serra de Sintra, o solo está super saturado/instável. A zona em questão é próximo da Malveira da Serra. Fica o alerta para quem visitar a serra nestes próximos dias.


----------



## dASk (16 Dez 2022 às 23:10)

Serra de Sintra Malveira da Serra?


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

dASk disse:


> Serra de Sintra Malveira da Serra?


Sim, freguesia de Alcabideche, concelho de Cascais. Também há a Malveira, freguesia do concelho de Mafra.


----------



## efcm (16 Dez 2022 às 23:26)

Na serra de Sintra o trilho das pontes, que corre junto a principal ribeira que abastece a barragem da mula está assim.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

Dois vídeos time-lapse, para ilustrar o final da Efraim.

No dia 14, 4ªfeira, as células sobre a zona de Loures, vistas ao crepúsculo do miradouro de São Lourenço.
Nos últimos segundos pode ver-se o que motivou a retirada rápida das máquinas, tripés, etc e uma corrida rápida para a viatura... 




E hoje, as nuvens altas dos últimos vestígios do jet que guiava a depressão Efraim, em movimento de WNW:


Agora está tudo calmo. Temperaturas entre 11ºC e 13ºC com HR elevada > 90%.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (17 Dez 2022 às 00:24)

Formaram-se pequenas linhas do nada.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Dez 2022 às 00:40)

Já por São Martinho do Porto, caiu ainda há pouco um aguaceiro bem forte. Bátegas que soaram quase a pedra no telhado.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2022 às 01:14)

caiu aqui um aguaceiro agora que já não tava à espera


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 01:45)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Formaram-se pequenas linhas do nada.





jamestorm disse:


> Já por São Martinho do Porto, caiu ainda há pouco um aguaceiro bem forte. Bátegas que soaram quase a pedra no telhado.





david 6 disse:


> caiu aqui um aguaceiro agora que já não tava à espera



Não era esperado que fossem mais do que apenas fracos.


----------



## david 6 (17 Dez 2022 às 01:57)

StormRic disse:


> Não era esperado que fossem mais do que apenas fracos.



sim mas eu já não esperava nada hoje, olhando modelos pensei que esses iam cair mais a norte do Tejo, este ainda deu para molhar bem tudo e ainda acumulou 0.4mm


----------



## Stormlover (17 Dez 2022 às 02:09)

StormRic disse:


> Cheia da lezíria de Loures (Rio Trancão e afluentes) vistas do miradouro de São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), na direcç ão de Loures, ontem dia 14 ao crepúsculo.
> 
> WNW 17:24:36
> 
> ...


Fotografias brutais!!!!!

Esta Sexta-feira aqui pela Caparica tivemos nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos de manhã, madrugada de aguaceiros moderados. Os solos continuam com piscinas permanentes.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 03:08)

Stormlover disse:


> Fotografias brutais!!!!!
> 
> Esta Sexta-feira aqui pela Caparica tivemos nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos de manhã, madrugada de aguaceiros moderados. Os solos continuam com piscinas permanentes.


 Obrigado! Infelizmente este cenário das inundações traz certamente muitos prejuízos e dramas pessoais.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2022 às 12:16)

Boas
Aguaceiros ainda agora contra todas as previsões que nada davam para hoje, 0,4mm, 15,9ºC e vento nulo 
Mínima 12,2ºC


----------



## Mammatus (17 Dez 2022 às 12:23)

Boa tarde,



miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aguaceiros ainda agora contra todas as previsões que nada davam para hoje, 0,4mm, 15,9ºC e vento nulo
> Mínima 12,2ºC


Um aguaceiro aí só para ti.
Super localizado.






Por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, 18ºC, vento fraco.

A animação fez pausa de fim de semana, retoma os trabalhos no início da próxima semana.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

StormRic disse:


> Cheia da lezíria de Loures (Rio Trancão e afluentes) vistas do miradouro de São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), na direcç ão de Loures, ontem dia 14 ao crepúsculo.
> 
> WNW 17:24:36
> 
> ...


Os Everglades tuga. 
Excelentes panorâmicas! Top!


----------



## casr26 (17 Dez 2022 às 12:33)

Nuves escuras a passar...ó saudade...temperatura baixou...e com um pouco de sorte ainda dá para regar os cactos que estão a nascer no quintal...


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 14:47)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Aguaceiros ainda agora contra todas as previsões que nada davam para hoje, 0,4mm, 15,9ºC e vento nulo
> Mínima 12,2ºC



Sempre estiveram previstos aguaceiros dispersos para hoje, em geral fracos, mas os efeitos orográficos podem dar-lhes um pouco mais de intensidade. De qualquer modo, localizados.


----------



## Geopower (17 Dez 2022 às 16:17)

Em Glória do Ribatejo tarde de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.
Campos verdejantes e linhas de água temporárias  finalmente a correr água:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

Influência destas chuvas no estuário do Tejo.





Comparação com novembro:


----------



## Jopiro (17 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

Há muito tempo (talvez 20 anos) que não havia um Natal chuvoso. Este vai ser algo chuvoso para chatear?


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Dez 2022 às 18:52)

A depressão dos Açores dividiu-se em 2 centros: o original a vermelho e um segundo a formar-se, a amarelo; ... mas continua potente..


----------



## LMMS (17 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Jopiro disse:


> Há muito tempo (talvez 20 anos) que não havia um Natal chuvoso. Este vai ser algo chuvoso para chatear?


Chatear? Como assim?


----------



## DulceGaranhão (17 Dez 2022 às 20:55)

Boa noite por acaso alguém já viu as previsões para dia 25 e 26? O Windy prevê tempo muito severo, será?! Obrigada


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

TiagoLC disse:


> Influência destas chuvas no estuário do Tejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O que se destaca bem na imagem de satélite é o grande caudal do rio Sorraia.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 22:45)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Boa noite por acaso alguém já viu as previsões para dia 25 e 26? O Windy prevê tempo muito severo, será?! Obrigada


Depende da região, alguma chuva no Noroeste, diminuindo progressivamente para sul, Lisboa por exemplo já nada tendo de especial, Sul fica a zero.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (17 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Depende da região, alguma chuva no Noroeste, diminuindo progressivamente para sul, Lisboa por exemplo já nada tendo de especial, Sul fica a zero.


Zona de Sintra/Lisboa, obrigada pela resposta!


----------



## Stormlover (18 Dez 2022 às 04:08)

Deixo aqui um vídeo aqui na Caparica, nos parques de Campismo, gravado no final do dia de Terça. Sublinho que esta quantidade de água nesta zona, só vi uma vez em 2010, as ruas ficaram permanentemente alagadas e ainda hoje sai água dos solos ( embora só uma ou outra rua permaneça com água), pelo que a situação não há de ficar melhor nos próximos dias... 

Em 2010, salvo erro, penso que estou a dizer o ano correto, as ruas ficaram alagadas com água a nascer do chão basicamente, durante um mês, entre Fevereiro e Março. A precipitação total desses meses e meses anteriores foi bem superior à que houve desde Setembro até ao dia 13 de Dezembro, pelo que estou impressionado com esta situação.


----------



## Liliazevedo (18 Dez 2022 às 10:09)

por aqui já há avisos laranjas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2022 às 12:10)

StormRic disse:


> Sempre estiveram previstos aguaceiros dispersos para hoje, em geral fracos, mas os efeitos orográficos podem dar-lhes um pouco mais de intensidade. De qualquer modo, localizados.


 Depende do modelo o GFS tinha 0


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2022 às 12:11)

Mínima hoje 10,2ºC
Por agora sol e nuvens com vento nulo e 15ºC


----------



## RStorm (18 Dez 2022 às 19:15)

Boa noite 

Fim de semana ameno e geralmente nublado, com boas abertas. 
Alguns aguaceiros dispersos nas tardes de sexta e sábado, mas completamente irrelevantes. 
O vento voltou a rodar para o quadrante W-SW e tem soprado em geral fraco. 

Amanhã teremos o regresso em força da chuva. Só espero que não faça mais estragos  

Sexta: *12,7ºC / 17,5ºC / 0,3 mm *
Sábado: *10,6ºC **/ **17,7ºC *
Hoje: *10,9ºC **/ **18,1ºC *

T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2022 às 21:19)

miguel disse:


> Depende do modelo o GFS tinha 0


Só me referi à previsão do IPMA que obviamente a 24 horas é a mais fiável, não olham só para um modelo, além de ser o serviço oficial de previsão, logo introduzindo na previsão todo o conhecimento do detalhe do território, algo que nenhum modelo tem com o mesmo pormenor, já sem falar de ser uma previsão de meteorologistas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2022 às 21:34)

Ventania de sul bem fresca por Queluz, já sabemos o que vem aí...

Nada a apontar pelo fim-de-semana, andei a passear o casaco... este Dezembro vai ter uma anomalia bem quente.


----------



## tucha (18 Dez 2022 às 21:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ventania de sul bem fresca por Queluz, já sabemos o que vem aí...
> 
> Nada a apontar pelo fim-de-semana, andei a passear o casaco... este Dezembro vai ter uma anomalia bem quente.


É incrivel sim, a nivel de temperatura, não consigo deixar as calças que usava nos dias mais frios de verão...
E hoje andei a laurear a pevide (vou colocar fotos daqui a pouco de algo que vi e que me impressionou) e vi flores , muitas flores nos campos, coitadas estão todas baralhadas...


----------



## tucha (18 Dez 2022 às 22:11)

E ainda os restos fos temporais nos arredores  da capital...Costumo fazer caminhadas e hoje fui para um local de que gosto muito,   a Praia dos Moinhos, em Alcochete, encostada ao rio Tejo
E gostaria de partilhar convosco  o que vi...
Sinceramente  pode ser burrice minha mas de onde veio isto tudo??
Foi o rio que "despejou" isto na praia, depois dos temporais, ou veio das arvores proximas?
É incrivel o que vi...
Troncos enormes, restos de vegetação  e pequenas "arvores aquaticas"...
E entre a parte de tras da praia e o mar existe agora um rio que dantes nao havia e que agora corre com a força toda...
Impressionante , o poder da mãe natureza!
E por incrivel que possa parecer, vi no alto da duna, tudo verde e com belas flores amarelas...em Dezembro!!!
As flores andam com toda a certeza todas baralhadas com este calor!
E por aqui e pelo outro aldo do rio ondem andei hoje, céu muito, muito nulado todo o dia, ausencia total de vento, e calorrr...16 graus da parte da tarde, carregadinhos de humidade!!!
Aqui pela minha zona, caiu há uma hora uma aguaceiro, mas foi fraco e passageiro...
Tudo muito calmo...por enquanto...


----------



## casr26 (19 Dez 2022 às 08:33)

Pelo Oeste temperatura relativamente amena para a época...o vento e as nuvens vêm de Lisboa...o que me dá algum sossego na alma...(forma arcaica de ver o tempo, eu sei)...os modelos reforçam está minha ideia pelo que vi à pouco tendo retirado precipitação nestas zonas a Sul de Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Dez 2022 às 09:36)

Bom, já que o IPMA não classifica este evento, faço uma tentativa de o classificar como tempestade 'Ambrósio'...
Por aqui, vento muito forte já a causar alguns problemas...na viagem de ontem ao final da tarde já dava para ver muita chaparia solta e muitos galhos e ramas pelas vias, coisa que não aconteceu nos últimos eventos.
Hoje o 'Ambrósio' continua muita forte e a noite foi complicada com rajadas fortes que 'tiram sono'...
Ainda esperamos pela chuva por aqui....


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2022 às 09:36)

Boas
Mínima de 14,6ºC
Hoje a ver se vejo chover, tanta coisa com a chuva e afinal pouco ou nada vai cair aqui hoje.
15,0ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Não se passará nada de especial por Lisboa. Felizmente 
Céu nublado e tempo ameno.
Está impossível secar roupa no exterior, mesmo em sitios abrigados da chuva. O sol simplesmente não aparece.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2022 às 11:02)

Boas,

Céu cinzentão por Cascais.
Vento moderado a forte de sul.
Venha lá mais um período valente de precipitação.
Ontem andei pelo PNSAC , praticamente todas as nascentes mais conhecidas rebentaram.
Visitei uma que é espetacular, em forma de cascata, fica na rota do Buraco Roto junto a aldeia do Reguengo do Fetal (Batalha).

Relativamente aqui ao meu concelho, ainda bem que a barragem da mula ainda não está no máximo, caso contrário com este evento a coisa podia correr mal, pois a ribeira das vinhas recebe água da Mula e Lagoa Azul ( Serra de Sintra).
Se tudo correr bem no final desta mês farei uma hidro-reportagem na vertente norte da serra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2022 às 11:32)

fernandinand disse:


> Bom, já que o IPMA não classifica este evento, faço uma tentativa de o classificar como tempestade 'Ambrósio'...
> Por aqui, vento muito forte já a causar alguns problemas...na viagem de ontem ao final da tarde já dava para ver muita chaparia solta e muitos galhos e ramas pelas vias, coisa que não aconteceu nos últimos eventos.
> Hoje o 'Ambrósio' continua muita forte e a noite foi complicada com rajadas fortes que 'tiram sono'...
> Ainda esperamos pela chuva por aqui....


Já disse noutro tópico que há regras e protocolos a seguir com outras entidades internacionais. Estão emitidos avisos de vento forte e precipitação. Para ser nomeada uma tempestade, teria de ser nível Laranja de vento. Evidentemente é discutível se faz sentido ser assim, e no futuro até poderá mudar. Mas isto não é uma questão de este, ou aquele, ou mesmo o IPMA, "achar" ou "querer" nomear.



> Não se passará nada de especial por Lisboa. Felizmente



Até podes vir a ter razão, mas é o tipo de afirmação que felizmente só se encontra num fórum não oficial. Nada nos garante que não possa haver problemas em Lisboa. Nos passados eventos, as precipitações previstas não eram assim tão diferentes. Os modelos não são para ser tidos como a realidade. Falham sempre, na verdade, essa é a única certeza. Por isso, cautela nunca fez mal a ninguém. Concordo, no entanto, que a região com maior probabilidade de ser atingida com mais intensidade pela chuva forte e persistente é a norte de Coimbra/Viseu.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Dez 2022 às 12:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já disse noutro tópico que há regras e protocolos a seguir com outras entidades internacionais. Estão emitidos avisos de vento forte e precipitação. Para ser nomeada uma tempestade, teria de ser nível Laranja de vento. Evidentemente é discutível se faz sentido ser assim, e no futuro até poderá mudar. Mas isto não é uma questão de este, ou aquele, ou mesmo o IPMA, "achar" ou "querer" nomear.


Não querendo bater no 'ceguinho'...tenho tudo a verde (vento) no IPMA...tudo normal portanto...o IPMA é um 'semi-deus'...

 https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=LRA


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2022 às 12:35)

fernandinand disse:


> Não querendo bater no 'ceguinho'...tenho tudo a verde (vento) no IPMA...tudo normal portanto...o IPMA é um 'semi-deus'...
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=LR


— Ontem às 01:10​*Novos Avisos do Continente:*    #AvisoAmarelo devido a #Vento entre as 00:00h e as 12:00h de amanhã 19DEZ22 para os distritos de #Aveiro e #Porto   

#AvisoAmarelo devido a #Vento entre as 18:00h de hoje 18DEZ22 e as 12:00h de amanhã 19DEZ22 para os distritos de #Braga e #VianaDoCastelo 

Portanto, foram emitidos ontem, dia 18, pela 1 da manhã. E foram esta manhã prolongados por mais tempo.

Convém carregar no distrito para o qual se quer ver os avisos em vigor: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=PTO


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2022 às 13:08)

fernandinand disse:


> Não querendo bater no 'ceguinho'...tenho tudo a verde (vento) no IPMA...tudo normal portanto...o IPMA é um 'semi-deus'...
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/?p=LRA


----------



## Stormlover (19 Dez 2022 às 13:21)

Cenário ontem aqui pela Caparica, acabou por cair alguns aguaceiros fracos e tudo. 
Hoje muito vento e já caiu um pouco de precipitação.
Vamos ver como corre logo aqui a situação.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Dez 2022 às 13:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> — Ontem às 01:10​*Novos Avisos do Continente:*    #AvisoAmarelo devido a #Vento entre as 00:00h e as 12:00h de amanhã 19DEZ22 para os distritos de #Aveiro e #Porto
> 
> #AvisoAmarelo devido a #Vento entre as 18:00h de hoje 18DEZ22 e as 12:00h de amanhã 19DEZ22 para os distritos de #Braga e #VianaDoCastelo
> 
> ...


Descontextualziar o meu post entra na categoria de 'desinformação'...caso não tenha reparado o meu post cingiu-se ao local onde vivo, portanto distrito de Leiria (tal como o link refere).
Portanto, e novamente, no IPMA tudo a verde e a realidade a @300m é esta: (acredito que quem viva a cota superior seja ainda pior)


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2022 às 14:43)

fernandinand disse:


> Descontextualziar o meu post entra na categoria de 'desinformação'...caso não tenha reparado o meu post cingiu-se ao local onde vivo, portanto distrito de Leiria (tal como o link refere).
> Portanto, e novamente, no IPMA tudo a verde e a realidade a @300m é esta: (acredito que quem viva a cota superior seja ainda pior)


Que eu saiba essas rajadas nem estão perto de aviso Amarelo, que é só a partir de 70 km/h, portanto não se justifica o aviso. Além disso apesar de o aviso só estar de Aveiro para norte, vejam a descritiva:

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, tornando-se persistente e por vezes forte
a partir da manhã.
Possibilidade de trovoada no litoral a partir do fim da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de sul, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas até 75 km/h a
norte do Cabo Mondego e forte (40 a 50 km/h) com rajadas
até 90 km/h nas terras altas.

O vento forte não estava previsto?


----------



## tucha (19 Dez 2022 às 14:46)

E agora e só  para descontrair um hocadinho ehehehe,  aqui de facto pelos Olivais e Encarnação,  nao passa nada, ou seja passa o mesmo, exactamente  o mesmo que ontem...
Nem vento, nem chuva, nem frio...apenas é só  o tempo carregado  de nuvens, num dia exactamente  igual ao de ontem!
A metrologia nunca é  uma coisa 100% certa, nem  com a malta profissional, nem com malta amadora, nem com os melhores estudos de todos...
E é  preciso aceitar isto e entender, porque pior do que as  consequências  que todos experienciamos mais ou menos neste ultimo mes, é depois andarmos todos a tentar atribuir culpas uns aos outros...isso nao serve de nada e ainda irrita mais quem ficou com pouco ou nada...

Desculpem o off topic, mas estamos a uma semana no Natal, portanto relax and take it easy...


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Dez 2022 às 15:06)

Mensagem recebida mesmo agora..

Chuva forte/persistente na sua regiao nas proximas 24horas. Risco de cheias e inundacoes. Proteja-se. Siga as recomendacoes. Info:www.prociv.pt/800246246/ANEPC

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2022 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu encoberto e escuro mas praticamente sem precipitação. Apenas uns pingos dispersos ao inicio da manhã quando estava a caminho de Rio Maior. 

Veremos o que nos reserva o dia de amanha.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Dez 2022 às 16:16)

Boa tarde a todos!

Tudo muito calmo, tanto no fim de semana, como no dia de hoje até agora. 
Já houve sol no sábado e pouco ou nenhum vento. Ontem mais nebulosidade e chuva fraca/chuviscos, mas sem acumular.

Hoje muito nublado/encoberto também, aumento da intensidade do vento de S. 
A frente parece que está mais lenta que o previsto... Já deveria estar a chover desde o início da tarde.
17°C


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 17:49)

Têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros pela RLC, principalmente nos distritos de Coimbra e Leiria. É notória a tendência para os acumulados aumentarem com a altitude.









Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221219
actualizado 17:30

1,3 mm Coimbra aeródromo 16:50
0,9 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 17:10
1,1 mm São Pedro de Moel 17:30
0,8 mm Lousã aerórdromo (194m) 17:10
*7,4 mm Lousã Candal (621m)* 17:00
*8,2 mm Lousã Trevim (1167m)* 17:20
1,2 mm Leiria aeródromo 17:20
0,1 mm Alcobaça 17:10
0,0 mm Rio Maior 17:20
0,0 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 17:30
0,0 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 17:30
0,1 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 17:20
0,0 mm Colares 17:20
0,0 mm Lisboa Amoreiras
0,0 mm Lisboa Geofísico 17:10
0,0 mm Lisboa Ajuda 17:10
0,0 mm Barreiro Lavradio 17:10
0,0 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 17:20
0,0 mm Pegões 17:10


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2022 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.
Dia cinzento e sem precipitação mas com algum vento, a temperatura está agradável com 17,4ºC. Vejamos o que nos reserva a noite/madrugada.


----------



## rmsg (19 Dez 2022 às 18:43)

@StormRic Onde está disponível a informação com os dados das EMA da Lousã Candal e Lousã Trevim?


----------



## rmsg (19 Dez 2022 às 18:47)

Obrigado, já encontrei.





						Lousã Trevim – EMA
					






					ema.ipma.pt
				








						Lousã Candal – EMA
					






					ema.ipma.pt


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Dez 2022 às 19:07)

Outra mensagem agora mesmo.... 
Já tou a achar um pouco exagerado

Chuva forte na sua regiao nas proximas 24horas. Risco de cheias e inundacoes. Proteja-se. Siga as recomendacoes. Info: www.prociv.pt / 800246246 / ANEPC

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Dez 2022 às 20:01)

Aqui também.. estao-me a avisar dos 11mm em 24h para o Montijo.. Lol


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2022 às 20:03)

Por Coimbra esteve à pouco a chover forte com vento,as já abrandou

Edit: Trovoada agora a Norte. Por esta não estava à espera.


----------



## tucha (19 Dez 2022 às 20:06)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Aqui também.. estao-me a avisar dos 11mm em 24h para o Montijo.. Lol


Não sei o que vem ,ou quando vem, mas o que sei é que daqui deste lado do "nosso" rio, tudo está mais ou menos pacifico, digo mais ou menos, porque agora chove fraco e está algum vento...mas comparado com os outros dias está ótimo!


----------



## Microburst (19 Dez 2022 às 20:10)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Dia cinzento e sem precipitação mas com algum vento, a temperatura está agradável com 17,4ºC. Vejamos o que nos reserva a noite/madrugada.



Boa noite. O "penico" já está limpo e a aguardar. 

Felizmente lembrei-me de ir ao telhado ver como estava tudo antes de voltar a chover, e em boa hora o fiz pois tinha lá metade... ou melhor, sensivelmente um terço de um pombo. 

Os corvos e gaivotas que habitam e proliferam aqui na zona transformaram-se em verdadeiras aves de rapina de há uns anos para cá, e é frequente vê-las a perseguir em grupo bandos de pombos até apanharem um ou mais. As gaivotas então tornaram-se particularmente agressivas e destemidas desde a pandemia, e não é a primeira que alguém tem de correr à vassourada de um estabelecimento para fora.

Voltando ao tópico: SMS da Proteção Civil recebida, 17,8ºC, HR 86%, PA 1019,0hpa, 0,0mm precipitação e o vento sopra moderado de S/SE.


----------



## casr26 (19 Dez 2022 às 20:25)

Bem...uma coisa é certa, algo vai chegar nas próximas horas aos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal...agora o quê ja são outros 500..

Tomei a liberdade de me dedicar às artes gráficas, vejo-me sem futuro algum na àrea mas a direcção está mais ou menos certa


----------



## Pedro Mindz (19 Dez 2022 às 20:28)

casr26 disse:


> Bem...uma coisa é certa, algo vai chegar nas próximas horas aos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal...agora o quê ja são outros 500..
> 
> Tomei a liberdade de me dedicar às artes gráficas, vejo-me sem futuro algum na àrea mas a direcção está mais ou menos certa
> 
> Ver anexo 3615


Sim mas isso não é suficiente para um alerta laranja.. um amarelo ok mas pela tabela do ipma o laranja são 21-40mm/h duvido seriamente que chegue a isso.. acho que já é o IPMA a lançar alertas só para depois não dizerem que não lançarem nada então agora a mínima vão lançar alertas


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2022 às 20:41)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra esteve à pouco a chover forte com vento,as já abrandou
> 
> Edit: Trovoada agora a Norte. Por esta não estava à espera.


Aqui estão elas


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Caeem os primeiros pingos.


----------



## Microburst (19 Dez 2022 às 21:06)

Já começou a chover por aqui, gota grossa acompanhada ocasionalmente de rajadas de vento.


----------



## Iuri (19 Dez 2022 às 21:08)

Aí vem ela…


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2022 às 21:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sim mas isso não é suficiente para um alerta laranja.. um amarelo ok mas pela tabela do ipma o laranja são 21-40mm/h duvido seriamente que chegue a isso.. acho que já é o IPMA a lançar alertas só para depois não dizerem que não lançarem nada então agora a mínima vão lançar alertas


O aviso laranja só entra em vigor às 00h e prolonga-se até às 09h. A segunda frente, que será a que vai dar origem a chuva mais significativa, ainda está ao largo e começa agora a haver mais convecção ao longo da mesma a SW:





É sempre bom prevenir porque não se sabe ao certo o que pode surgir. Se o aviso laranja não se justificar, melhor é. Tanta crítica constante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2022 às 21:16)

Pela milionésima vez... O IPMA não lança alertas... lança avisos. E se o IPMA lançou avisos é porque quem o fez viu que havia condições para que pudesse ocorrer precipitação dentro dos critérios de emissão. Todos sabem, mas parece que muitas vezes esquecem-se, que a meteorologia é impossível de prever com 100% de exatidão. Pode chover mais que o previsto, pode chover menos que o previsto. Na minha opinião, mais vale ter avisos e tal previsão não se verificar, do que não ter avisos e verificar-se de que deveríamos ter tido.

Já enjoa tanto post a falar mal do IPMA e dos seus avisos que foram lançados ou que não foram lançados. Honestamente, estes constantes posts de carácter "pica miolos" deixam-me cada vez com menos vontade de participar no fórum, e tenho quase a certeza de que não sou o único.

Saudades dos tempos em que o fórum era feito apenas pelo gosto, pela curiosidade, pela paixão que todos nós tínhamos pela meteorologia e tudo o que a rodeia...


----------



## tucha (19 Dez 2022 às 21:16)

Bem, e por aqui começou a chover com mais intensidade e o vento também se intensificou...
Já tive que tirar os "tarecos luminosos ", natalicios,  com medo de uma possivel chuvada, dado que são electricos. A minha varanda  está virada para a parte de trás da casa e só inunda quando chove mesmo muito, mas nunca se sabe o que poderá acontecer...


----------



## telegram (19 Dez 2022 às 21:25)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pela milionésima vez... O IPMA não lança alertas... lança avisos. E se o IPMA lançou avisos é porque quem o fez viu que havia condições para que pudesse ocorrer precipitação dentro dos critérios de emissão. Todos sabem, mas parece que muitas vezes esquecem-se, que a meteorologia é impossível de prever com 100% de exatidão. Pode chover mais que o previsto, pode chover menos que o previsto. Na minha opinião, mais vale ter avisos e tal previsão não se verificar, do que não ter avisos e verificar-se de que deveríamos ter tido.
> 
> Já enjoa tanto post a falar mal do IPMA e dos seus avisos que foram lançados ou que não foram lançados. Honestamente, estes constantes posts de carácter "pica miolos" deixam-me cada vez com menos vontade de participar no fórum, e tenho quase a certeza de que não sou o único.
> 
> Saudades dos tempos em que o fórum era feito apenas pelo gosto, pela curiosidade, pela paixão que todos nós tínhamos pela meteorologia e tudo o que a rodeia...


  

Enviado do meu CPH2211 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2022 às 21:26)

Boas noites,

Já se ouve a chuva a cair lá fora aqui por Samora; novo pluviómetro instalado e a ser estreado 
Dia muito encoberto e "quente", com uma máxima de 18,2 ºC. Neste momento ainda 17,2 ºC.


----------



## Stormlover (19 Dez 2022 às 21:48)

Eu prefiro que lancem o Laranja com tempo, do que em cima da hora. O aviso é porque " pode ocorrer" e não porque "vai ocorrer".

Por aqui alguma chuva com vento forte e rajadas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2022 às 21:53)

já chove por aqui também


----------



## J.R (19 Dez 2022 às 22:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pela milionésima vez... O IPMA não lança alertas... lança avisos. E se o IPMA lançou avisos é porque quem o fez viu que havia condições para que pudesse ocorrer precipitação dentro dos critérios de emissão. Todos sabem, mas parece que muitas vezes esquecem-se, que a meteorologia é impossível de prever com 100% de exatidão. Pode chover mais que o previsto, pode chover menos que o previsto. Na minha opinião, mais vale ter avisos e tal previsão não se verificar, do que não ter avisos e verificar-se de que deveríamos ter tido.
> 
> Já enjoa tanto post a falar mal do IPMA e dos seus avisos que foram lançados ou que não foram lançados. Honestamente, estes constantes posts de carácter "pica miolos" deixam-me cada vez com menos vontade de participar no fórum, e tenho quase a certeza de que não sou o único.
> 
> Saudades dos tempos em que o fórum era feito apenas pelo gosto, pela curiosidade, pela paixão que todos nós tínhamos pela meteorologia e tudo o que a rodeia...



Subscrevo completamente as suas palavras, raramente participo mas sigo o fórum há cerca de uma década, noto bastante diferença nos post's atuais, julgo fruto da generalização das redes sócias, muitos posts estilo hater.


Enviado do meu CPH2247 através do Tapatalk


----------



## J.R (19 Dez 2022 às 22:05)

J.R disse:


> Subscrevo completamente as suas palavras, raramente participo mas sigo o fórum há cerca de uma década, noto bastante diferença nos post's atuais, julgo fruto da generalização das redes sócias, muitos posts estilo hater.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu CPH2247 através do Tapatalk


(peço desculpa pelo off topic)


Enviado do meu CPH2247 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (19 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

Almada e Barreiro é que estão a levar descarga


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

Boa noite.
Já ....1,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2022 às 22:33)

Boa noite,



Iuri disse:


> Almada e Barreiro é que estão a levar descarga



Sim, chove copiosamente. 
4 mm acumulados.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2022 às 22:33)

*1,22 mm* para já, Alenquer.


----------



## Busorganist (19 Dez 2022 às 22:35)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Outra mensagem agora mesmo....
> Já tou a achar um pouco exagerado
> 
> Chuva forte na sua regiao nas proximas 24horas. Risco de cheias e inundacoes. Proteja-se. Siga as recomendacoes. Info: www.prociv.pt / 800246246 / ANEPC
> ...


Todos recebemos uma segunda mensagem porque na primeira o link tinha junto o número de telefone da Protecção civil, e fazia com que o mesmo link ficasse inutilizável quer como página, quer como sítio para carregar para telefonar para o 800246246. Como tal mandaram outra mensagem a corrigir.


----------



## fhff (19 Dez 2022 às 22:55)

4,8 mm acumulados. 3,2 mm entre as 21H e as 22H.

PS: Já tenho anemómetro na minha estação. Infelizmente ainda não tive tempo para o instalar. Não ficará instalado como se desejaria, mas penso que já vai dar para ter um panorama da coisa.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

Trovoada


----------



## Microburst (19 Dez 2022 às 23:06)

4,3mm e um valente trovão!


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

Volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2022 às 23:11)

Começou a chover bem forte pela Amadora.

A intensidade está quase igual a de 8 de dezembro.

Vamos ver se são 10 minutos ou 3 horas como da outra vez


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:13)

Se o que vai passar pelo norte passasse de novo na AML esta noite eram problemas na certa, para já parece que a situação se vai manter relativamente calma.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2022 às 23:15)

efcm disse:


> Começou a chover bem forte pela Amadora.
> 
> A intensidade está quase igual a de 8 de dezembro.
> 
> Vamos ver se são 10 minutos ou 3 horas como da outra vez


O foco neste evento será o norte do país.

Na AML será uma situação mais benigna.


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

Noite com períodos de chuva moderada. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## efcm (19 Dez 2022 às 23:20)

Foram só uns 7/8 minutos de chuva bem forte.

O norte do país está bem melhor preparado para lidar com eventos de muita chuva.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 23:21)

Acumulados na rede Clima.AML até às 23:00

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 19 23:00

 4,0 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 3,6 mm Mafra
 3,8 mm Sintra Algueirão
 2,0 mm Amadora
 3,2 mm Odivelas
 3,2 mm Loures
 3,2 mm Lisboa Carnide
 1,0 mm Cascais
 1,6 mm Oeiras
*6,8 mm Almada*
 2,4 mm Montijo
 3,0 mm Alcochete
 4,0 mm Barreiro
 3,2 mm Moita
*5,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
 2,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 4,4 mm Palmela
 1,0 mm Setúbal

Todas as estações estão a registar e os valores parecem correctos.


----------



## meko60 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

5,2mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2022 às 23:24)

Chove bem por Samora há já algum tempo. Saudades de ouvir o barulho da chuva a cair por estes lados; muito reconfortante 

E um trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:30)

mais forte agora


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

Que grande chuvada cai por aqui; já corre nas ruas


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2022 às 23:35)

Chuva forte


----------



## tucha (19 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove bem por Samora há já algum tempo. Saudades de ouvir o barulho da chuva a cair por estes lados; muito reconfortante
> 
> E um trovão agora mesmo!


Elas, as trovoadas, andam aqui á roda de Lisboa, porque por aqui ainda nada...
às vezes até se ouve ao longo, ou seja lá para os lados do Montijo, ou para Norte, Santa Iria, Alverca ou mais acima, mas nem isso por agora...
E até parou de chover por aqui agora...


----------



## Mammatus (19 Dez 2022 às 23:36)

*9.60 mm* acumulados após este período de chuva forte (rain rate max *24.61 mm*) precedido de um trovão.

Fica o registo do radar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221219
actualizado 23:20

2,5 mm Coimbra aeródromo 23:20
0,9 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 18:50
4,4 mm São Pedro de Moel 23:20
1,6 mm Lousã aerórdromo (194m) 23:20
7,8 mm Lousã Candal (621m) 19:00
8,7 mm Lousã Trevim (1167m) 19:00
2,0 mm Leiria aeródromo 23:20
4,7 mm Alcobaça 23:20
*5,5 mm Rio Maior 23:20*
0,9 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 23:20
0,4 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 23:20
2,1 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 23:20
4,3 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 23:20
*6,6 mm Lisboa Geofísico 23:20
5,3 mm Lisboa Ajuda 23:20
7,8 mm Barreiro Lavradio 23:20*
3,3 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 23:20
0,7 mm Pegões 23:20

Chamusca, Observatório Coimbra, Colares sem registo actual
Colares sem registo de precipitação e outros parâmetros.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2022 às 23:49)

Trovoada o que é isso? Vai chovendo fraco por vezes moderado mas não passa disto, acumulados até agora 3mm..


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 23:58)

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 19 *23:30*

 4,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 3,8 mm Mafra
 5,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
 3,6 mm Amadora
 6,0 mm Odivelas
 6,0 mm Loures
*7,4 mm Lisboa Carnide*
 2,6 mm Cascais
 2,2 mm Oeiras
*10,0 mm Almada*
 5,2 mm Montijo
* 9,4 mm Alcochete*
*8,8 mm Barreiro*
 6,4 mm Moita
*9,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
 3,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 5,2 mm Palmela
 1,8 mm Setúbal

Todas as estações estão a registar e os valores parecem correctos.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2022 às 23:59)

Tive de falar para a chuva aumentar de intensidade, 5mm acumulados hoje aqui...
 Tempo muito ameno 16,7°C


----------



## fhff (20 Dez 2022 às 00:00)

7,2 mm acumulados por aqui


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

*8mm* antes da meia noite, parou agora por enquanto


----------



## Tufao André (20 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

*7,4 mm *por aqui até à meia noite.

Chuva que começou fraca a partir das 19h30, foi aumentando a frequência a partir daí e já teve períodos moderados a fortes!
Vento moderado a forte de S/SW a acompanhar.

Neste momento chuva fraca persistente e 0,5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 00:32)

De novo a chover


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2022 às 00:33)

6,5 mm até à meia-noite. Depois de um período praticamente sem chuva, volta agora a chover bem.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 00:41)

Mais forte de novo


----------



## LMMS (20 Dez 2022 às 01:53)

15 mm já acumulados no Estoril em menos de 2 horas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

Comparação entre o radar/satèlite às 00h e a análise frontal:


----------



## tucha (20 Dez 2022 às 02:33)

E chove agora e desde há  um bocado de forma algo forte por aqui, já  com muitas poças  de água nos passeios  e "lencois" de água  na estrada...


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 02:38)

mais forte agora de novo


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 02:58)

Há um quarto de hora, quase toda a RLC entre a primeira e a segunda frente:


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 03:40)

A segunda frente a entrar na costa:


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 04:00)

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221220
actualizado 03h50

  0,0 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 00:00
  1,6 mm São Pedro de Moel 03:40
  0,1 mm Lousã aerórdromo (194m) 03:40
  1,2 mm Lousã Candal (621m) 03:00
  1,6 mm Lousã Trevim (1167m) 03:40
  0,9 mm Leiria aeródromo 03:40
  0,9 mm Alcobaça 03:30
  4,7 mm Rio Maior 03:40
  3,0 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 03:40
  0,8 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 03:40
  4,5 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 03:30
* 7,0 mm Lisboa Amoreiras 03:40*
*9,6 mm Lisboa Geofísico 03:40
  9,0 mm Lisboa Ajuda 03:40*
  5,6 mm Barreiro Lavradio 03:40
*10,9 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 03:40
22,5 mm Pegões 03:40*

Chamusca, Coimbra aeródromo, Observatório Coimbra, Colares sem registo actual
Colares sem registo de precipitação e outros parâmetros.


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2022 às 04:24)

Chuva forte agora em Coimbra. Iniciou há cerca de meia-hora e tem vindo a intensificar.


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2022 às 04:30)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221220
> actualizado 03h50
> 
> 0,0 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 00:00
> ...


Creio que a estação de Coimbra Santa Clara também não estará a registar.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 04:33)

telegram disse:


> Creio que a estação de Coimbra Santa Clara também não estará a registar.



Sim, parou às 00h.

Na rede Clima.AML, os acumulados mais significativos foram até agora para a zona de Setúbal:

2022 Dez 20, 4:00

11,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 3,0 mm Mafra
10,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
 6,4 mm Amadora
 9,2 mm Odivelas
10,0 mm Loures
 7,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
 4,0 mm Cascais
 7,2 mm Oeiras
10,8 mm Almada
 3,2 mm Montijo
 8,2 mm Alcochete
 6,4 mm Barreiro
 5,8 mm Moita
 7,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
*16,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
16,8 mm Palmela
25,8 mm Setúbal*


----------



## telegram (20 Dez 2022 às 04:41)

A EMA de Pegões vai com um acumulado de 32,8 mm, às 04h40


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2022 às 06:38)

Bom dia. Final de madrugada com chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## fhff (20 Dez 2022 às 07:19)

17,3 mm, desde as 00H00 aqui pelo litoral sintrense. Desde ontem, já devo ir pelos 24 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2022 às 07:36)

Boas

Ontem 5 mm
Hoje  15 mm

Vai chovendo moderado.
Felizmente foi tudo tranquilo, e ainda bem,  já chega de desgraças.

O acumulado mensal quase a colar dos 300 mm.


----------



## Microburst (20 Dez 2022 às 07:36)

Bom dia. Quase 12mm acumulados desde a meia-noite, volta agora a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2022 às 08:16)

Madrugada calma por aqui, com alguma chuva. *8,77mm *desde a meia noite.


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2022 às 08:16)

Bom dia.
Monumental chuvada aqui por Almada velha. Desde as 00:00h acumulou 25mm sendo que o rain rate máx. foi de 117,6mm/hr às 08:05h.
Ainda chove bem.


----------



## tomalino (20 Dez 2022 às 08:49)

Grande chuvada em Lisboa às 8 da manhã. Fiquei todo molhado só de baixar o guarda chuva para entrar no carro. 

Acumulou 8.7 mm em 10 minutos na estação de Lisboa-Geofísico


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

23,6mm acumulados em Coimbra


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2022 às 09:38)

Neste momento já não chove em Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sudoeste.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril :


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2022 às 09:42)

DaniFR disse:


> 23,6mm acumulados em Coimbra



Boas,
Como está o acumulado mensal?

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2022 às 09:42)

Boas!

Noite de chuva pela Azambuja mas sem sobressaltos nem trovoada. Agora, já por Rio Maior, não chove, mas ainda apanhei alguns aguaceiros curtos perlo caminho. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Dez 2022 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Acumulado até ao momento de *11.51 mm*.
17.5ºC, vento moderado de SW.



meko60 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Monumental chuvada aqui por Almada velha. Desde as 00:00h acumulou 25mm sendo que o rain rate máx. foi de 117,6mm/hr às *08:05h*.
> Ainda chove bem.



A parte mais intensa desse aguaceiro passou ao largo.
Deixou Almada e rumou pelo Mar da Palha.



Spoiler: Radar - precipitação Almada


----------



## Rapido (20 Dez 2022 às 10:13)

Em Setúbal, acordei por volta da 7:30 com o barulho da chuva. Não me levantei mas pelo barulho foi um belo aguaceiro, muito forte.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2022 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Madrugada com muita chuva por Samora, por vezes torrencial, acumulando cerca de 37,5 mm desde a meia-noite.
Somando os 6,5 de ontem, temos um total de mais 44 mm a alimentar as lezírias 

De momento não chove. Céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas. 18,3 ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2022 às 11:16)

Boas
Madrugada de muita chuva como estava previsto, acumulados 23mm a juntar aos 5mm ontem deu perto dos 30mm este pequeno evento que já terminou, últimos dias do mês a mais... 
 Dia quente estão 18,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

*25.6mm* por aqui, agora tudo calmo, algum vento só


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 12:21)

a estrada nacional cortada nos Foros de Salvaterra, que liga Salvaterra a Coruche (e aqui à Fajarda), tem uma estaçao perto salvaterra com cerca de 33mm


----------



## Stormlover (20 Dez 2022 às 13:00)

Muito vento ontem como já disse, ondulação forte, e à noite chuva moderada temporariamente forte. Não passou certamente os 20 mm o total do evento nesta zona, mas foi suficiente para repor a água que já tinha evaporado, pois os solos estão de novo a deitar água para as drenagens aqui no parque de campismo. 

Agora é tentar secar até ao natal. 

Resumo:


----------



## Pisfip (20 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,
Contabilizados 30.3mm desde a meia noite. Houve inundações em alguns locais hoje de manhã.
Por agora, parece que a torneira fechou e o céu está a começar a ficar mais descoberto de nuvens.


----------



## RStorm (20 Dez 2022 às 14:16)

Boa Tarde

Mais uma noite bem regada, mas sem estragos e totalmente pacifica 
Chuva fraca a moderada ao sabor do vento, rendendo *5,7 mm  *A chuva chegou só no final da noite de ontem, tanto que ontem ainda conseguiu acumular *1,8 mm*. 

Desde o inicio da manhã, o dia segue parcialmente nublado e com boas abertas, sem chuva. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de W-SW. 

Extremos de ontem: *14,0ºC **/ **17,2ºC **/ **1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: W-SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2022 às 14:20)

E pronto + 10 mm na noite e manhã
è um regalo ver tudo a escorrer agua e os riachos a correr:


----------



## Microburst (20 Dez 2022 às 14:35)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia. Quase 12mm acumulados desde a meia-noite, volta agora a chover com mais intensidade.



Correcção ao que havia escrito logo de manhã cedo: eram *22mm (22,4 *para ser mais correcto*) *acumulados àquela hora desde a meia-noite, e não 12. Sem lentes e na penumbra não deu para mais. 

Até ter parado de chover algures a meio da manhã, ainda subiu até aos 23,3mm. Agora sim, tudo certo.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 15:33)

Na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa houve intensidades pontuais e locais que ainda produziram escorrência torrencial, mas a curta duração não levou a inundações dramáticas, isto é, que se assemelhassem, nem de longe, às últimas ocorridas há uma semana. Também contribuíu o facto de, desta vez, estarem as pessoas com atenção aos avisos, bem alertadas e de prevenção efectiva, tendo tomado reais medidas preventivas.

Este evento para esta zona do continente terá durado praticamente apenas 12 horas, começando a precipitação a acumular ontem às 20h30 e terminando hoje às 8h30.
Acumulados totais até às 15:00 de hoje, tendo todas as estações deixado de acumular até às 9:00.

_(V.F.Xira está, novamente, a ficar com o pluviómetro entupido e o acumulado vai contando às décimas cada meia hora, levando a que ainda neste momento pareça que lá está a chover.)_

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 19-20 15:00 (9:00)

_4,8 + 28,8= 33,6 mm Vila Franca de Xira_
 3,8 + 14,4= 18,2 mm Mafra
 5,4 + 19,8= 25,2 mm Sintra Algueirão
 3,6 + 18,8= 22,4 mm Amadora
*6,0 + 23,2= 29,2 mm Odivelas*
*6,0 + 29,2= 35,2 mm Loures*
 7,4 + 18,4= 25,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
 2,6 + 12,2= 14,8 mm Cascais
 2,2 + 14,2= 16,4 mm Oeiras
*10,0 + 24,0= 34,0 mm Almada*
 5,2 +  5,4= 10,6 mm Montijo
 9,4 + 16,6= 26,0 mm Alcochete
 8,8 +  8,6= 17,4 mm Barreiro
 6,4 +  9,6= 16,0 mm Moita
 9,2 + 10,6= 19,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 3,4 + 17,0= 20,4 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 5,2 + 18,2= 23,4 mm Palmela
 1,8 + *29,4= 31,2 mm Setúbal*


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2022 às 15:37)

Tarde segue calminha como se esperava, sol entre nuvens com vento nulo e tempo bastante quente para a época estando agora 19,4ºC e com a máxima de 20,2ºC... destaque para a precipitação este mês que vai já com 193mm e o Ano com 521mm, Ano com a média salvos nos últimos 2 meses do Ano.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 15:57)

srr disse:


> è um regalo ver tudo a escorrer agua e os riachos a correr:


O primeiro vídeo não está disponível. O segundo é realmente um regalo de ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2022 às 16:41)

O evento deu 41 mm, na ordem do que os modelos previam.

Valor mensal surreal: 412,2 mm

Desde Outubro: 696,1 mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2022 às 16:51)

Céu a correr de WSW, transição entre sistemas, Cirrus e Fractocumulus, alguns Cumulus mediocris.

17,7°C, 81%, vento moderado < 20 Km/h.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2022 às 19:09)

final da tarde em Coruche com o Sorraia bem cheio e fora do sitio, agora que estava a começar a "normalizar" eis que Montargil começou a descarregar, deve ir subir bastante e inundar a lezíria toda novamente o Sorraia


----------



## casr26 (20 Dez 2022 às 19:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O evento deu 41 mm, na ordem do que os modelos previam.
> 
> Valor mensal surreal: 412,2 mm
> 
> Desde Outubro: 696,1 mm


Não tenho acesso a registos dessa zona mas com toda a certeza deve ser dos outonos mais chuvosos desde que existem dados de comparação...


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2022 às 21:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Como está o acumulado mensal?
> 
> Obrigado


Esta estação que sigo, localizada em São Martinho, não muito longe da EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta), vai com 197,8mm acumulados. Sendo que a média da precipitação este mês é de 126,2mm, segundo as normais climatológicas.


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

Boa noite.
Depois de aquela valente bátega de água matinal, pouco (ou nada) mais choveu, acabando o dia com 26mm de acumulado. A temperatura continua agradável com 16,1ºC´e com a pressão atmosférica em subida, 1024,2mb .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2022 às 22:50)

Boas,

Ao final do dia fui ver como estavam o Almansor e o Sorraia aqui por Samora. Fiquei com algumas dúvidas se o Almansor não teria transbordado durante a manhã, já que a rua junto ao rio estava com alguma lama.

À tarde corriam cheios, mas dentro das margens.
Almansor





Sorraia





E estes meninos estão de volta! Às centenas ou mesmo milhares  Durante o verão mal os vi.










Fantástico de ver, especialmente quando voam todos juntos a fazer lembrar os bandos de estorninhos 

Amanhã vou tentar dar um pulinho a Benavente e ver como está o Sorraia por lá.


----------



## remember (20 Dez 2022 às 23:43)

Boa noite,

Madrugada com bastante chuva logo após as 5h da manhã, choveu com bastante intensidade, ouvia-se o barulho, fui à janela e as ruas escorriam bem, mais 31.2 mm hoje e mais 7 mm ontem, pressão em subida rápida 1024 hPa, o mês vai com 282.4 mm 

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2022 às 17:14)

Hoje ninguém faz seguimento! Está tudo de meteogreve? 

Aqui por Rio Maior tivemos alguns aguaceiros de chuvisco (0,4mm na estação do IPMA), mas de resto não há muito a dizer, o céu foi alterando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade e o Sol foi brilhando a espaços. De salientar a temperatura bem amena para Dezembro.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2022 às 17:25)

Boas
ocorreu um aguaceiro inesperado na hora de almoço, rendeu 0,2mm a juntar a mais 0,2mm da humidade da madrugada faz hoje 0,4mm.
Máxima muito alta mais uma vez 19ºC e mínima de 14ºC 
Agora estão 17,2ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## tucha (21 Dez 2022 às 17:44)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje ninguém faz seguimento! Está tudo de meteogreve?
> 
> Aqui por Rio Maior tivemos alguns aguaceiros de chuvisco (0,4mmna estação do IPMA), mas de resto não há muito a dizer, o céu foi alterando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade e o Sol foi brilhando a espaços. De salientar a temperatura bem amena para Dezembro.


Faço  eu que vim a Rio Maior tambem hoje eheheh
Cheguei à  hora do almoco, caiu um aguaceiro moderado e até  agora (que ainda aqui estou) mais nada, muitas nuvens, total ausencia de vento, e calor, como  é  possivel este calor no primeiro  dia de Inverno? Ando de casaco de verão  e com calças  de verão  também, é  impossivel andar vestida com roupas quentes, da epoca!
Vim aqui as salinas, e andava aqui uma imigrante completamente  vestida à  verão!
Desculpem o off topic (again lol) mas como é  possivel o resto da Europa, paises do centro, França,  Alemanha, estarem com tanto frio e nós  aqui assim...?


----------



## tucha (21 Dez 2022 às 18:09)

Update aqui agora de Rio Maior...
E agora que a noite caiu e se acenderam as luzes das casinhas de madeira das salinas criando  um efeito lindo...volta a pingar!!! Deve ser uma nuvem passageira, mas as pingas são consistentes e molham...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2022 às 20:23)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje ninguém faz seguimento! Está tudo de meteogreve?
> 
> Aqui por Rio Maior tivemos alguns aguaceiros de chuvisco (0,4mm na estação do IPMA), mas de resto não há muito a dizer, o céu foi alterando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade e o Sol foi brilhando a espaços. De salientar a temperatura bem amena para Dezembro.


Está tudo de meteofartodechuva


----------



## tucha (21 Dez 2022 às 21:20)

De volta à  minha cidade Natal, caiu um aguaceiro com pingas grossas à  pouco...
Mesmo que estejamos fartos de chuva, é  só  o que vamos tendo, em maior ou menor grau...
E calor, 18 graus agora, às  21.20 horas neste mês  de Dezembro que mais parece Abril...


----------



## meko60 (21 Dez 2022 às 22:19)

Boa noite.
Dia sem chuva mas encoberto, húmido e com temperatura amena, nem parece que teve início o Inverno. De momento sigo com 16,3ºC e 99% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2022 às 22:40)

Boas noites,

Dia de primavera por Samora, com a máxima a chegar aos 19,5 ºC. Maioritariamente encoberto, com algumas abertas.
Neste momento ainda 16,2 ºC por aqui.

Ao final da tarde lá dei um saltinho a Benavente, para ver como ia o Sorraia por lá. E ia ainda completamente fora das margens.
O parque ribeirinho está praticamente todo ainda debaixo de água, nalguns sítios diria que com mais de um metro de profundidade.





















Para quem não conhece, o rio corre por entre as árvores por trás dos postes de iluminação.















E o último poente deste outono, sobre um novo _Mare Benaventicus_...


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2022 às 00:52)

Mesmo sem chuva continua este calor estranho, estão 15,2ºC com vento nulo e céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2022 às 10:27)

Boas
De onde raio apareceu esta chuva hoje que nada o previa mais uma vez! acumulados 0,6mm
Mínima 14,4ºC e agora estão 16,7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Dez 2022 às 10:51)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> De onde raio apareceu esta chuva hoje que nada o previa mais uma vez! acumulados 0,6mm
> Mínima 14,4ºC e agora estão 16,7ºC


 Bem, não se pode dizer que não havia essa possibilidade:

RESUMO:
Períodos de chuva em geral fraca, em especial no Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado de sul/sudoeste, por vezes forte nas terras
altas. Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com abertas na região Sul em especial
a partir da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, em especial a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sendo por vezes moderada nas regiões
montanhosas e no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego e pouco provável
no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de sul/sudoeste, por vezes forte
(até 40 km/h) nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, sendo em geral
fraco na região Sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal e para o final do dia.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.*
Vento em geral fraco de sul/sudoeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2022 às 15:19)

Continua o chuvisco mas nada acumula, continua nos 0,6mm, modelos como GFS que previa 0 e Europeu que ainda assim tinha essa possibilidade quase nula, nem sei onde vai o ipma buscar as previsões, o que é certo é que acertou. 
 Temperatura de 17,2ºC


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2022 às 16:16)

Boas!

Dia cinzentão e enfadonho aqui por Rio Maior com alguns borrifos por vezes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2022 às 22:43)

Mais um dia a passear o casaco, irra que a temperatura mal baixa dos 15ºC este mês. 

Belo inverno astronómico que entramos


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2022 às 10:11)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto em Lisboa. Vento quase nulo.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do cais do Sodré:


----------



## RStorm (23 Dez 2022 às 13:09)

Boa Tarde

Estes últimos dias têm sido de tempo abafado, com céu encoberto e muita humidade 
Temperaturas muito altas, nem parece que estamos no fim de Dezembro.
Alguns pingos dispersos ou chuviscos ocasionais. O vento tem predominado de SW-W e soprado muito fraco.

Terça: *15,6ºC / 20,0ºC / 5,7 mm *
Quarta: *15,2ºC **/ **20,3ºC *
Quinta: *15,0ºC **/ **19,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,7ºC *
T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 72%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## fhff (23 Dez 2022 às 14:36)

Entrámos na Primavera ou no Inverno ;-) ?
Carro marca 20ºC. Está quentinho e confortável na rua. 
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2022 às 20:17)

Boa noite.

Deixo aqui as fotografias que tinham ficado por postar da Várzea de Loures, tiradas desde o Miradouro de São Lourenço no dia 13 de dezembro, depois da segunda situação de cheia que assolou a região.




IMG_0871-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr





IMG_0868-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_0865-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1021-HDR-Pano-2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1021-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_1021-HDR-Pano-Editar by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Liliazevedo (23 Dez 2022 às 21:50)

Por Coimbra o dia esteve fantástico. sol, temperatura amena e vento fraco. uma pausa na chuva o que deu para arejar casa e secar a roupa toda! 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Dias nublados aqui mas sem chuva, próxima noite e madrugada e manhã deve cair alguma coisa pouca para a despedida do Ano.
 Noite amena outra vez com mínima de 15,1ºC e agora estão 18ºC com vento fraco e céu nublado com pequenas abertas.
 Feliz Natal.


----------



## casr26 (24 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mais um dia a passear o casaco, irra que a temperatura mal baixa dos 15ºC este mês.
> 
> Belo inverno astronómico que entramos


Sem a mínima maldade..quando li a mensagem pela primeira vez li "Belo inverno gastronómico"    isto de andar a fazer bolos rei e doces na altura de férias dá a volta ao miolo de.qualquer pessoa 

Bem...que seja uma noite sem grandes sobressaltos, paz e tranquilidade na medida do possível junto dos que puderem estar próximos.

Não ligo grande coisa ao Natal por si mesmo porque é a quadra do desfalque monetário e da loucura culinária à moda antiga, mas...ficam os sinceros desejos de uma boa quadra festiva para todos.

Por aqui no Oeste..vai soprando um vento que está a servir para secar alguma roupa enquanto o sol começa agora a encobrir um pouco após uma manhã radiante com temperatura amena.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2022 às 12:13)

Boas,

Dia segue morno.
Entretanto aviso laranja para o distrito de Lisboa.
Percebe-se a razão...




Por Alcabideche sigo nos 286 mm de mensal.
Vamos ver quanto mais acumula.
Um  bom natal.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2022 às 12:27)

por acaso pensei que hoje ia andar mais nublado, mas está com excelentes abertas

Feliz Natal a todos


----------



## meko60 (24 Dez 2022 às 13:18)

Bom dia.
Ótima manhã com o sol a aparecer, apesar de agora com mais nuvens. Temperatura bem agradável de 18,6ºC.
Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## RStorm (24 Dez 2022 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue parcialmente nublado com abertas.
O vento sopra fraco de S-SW, temporariamente moderado nas zonas mais abertas.
A mínima de ontem chegou a ser batida, devido ao facto do céu ter limpado ao inicio da noite.

A noite da Consoada e o dia de Natal prometem boa chuvinha 
Aproveito para desejar a todos um feliz Natal com muita saúde, paz e alegria 

Extremos de ontem: *13,6ºC / 19,5ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,5ºC *
T. Atual: *18,1ºC *
HR: 70%
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2022 às 17:37)

Bastante vento e rajadas fortes aqui pelo litoral sintrense. 16ºC  e nada de chuva, por enquanto.
FELIZ NATAL para toda a comunidade MeteoPT, saúde e felicidades!

PS: Hoje instalei o anemómetro na minha estação. Já deverá estar a debitar dados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2022 às 20:01)

Boa noite, 
Nos últimos dias, por questões pessoais, não pude participar aqui no fórum, no entanto hoje é Véspera do dia de aniversário da "ressuscitação" de Jesus e tinha que vir aqui dizer alguma coisa... 
Digamos que a última semana também foi relativamente calma e a precipitação que caiu não foi tanta assim. Dezembro segue na zona com mais de 200 mm acumulados, o maior valor desde 2009 e que torna este mês no único dezembro verdadeiramente chuvoso na zona na última década. Ainda deverá cair alguma coisa até ao fim do ano mas não será nada de especial por aqui - de facto, o Ano Novo até deverá ser bem primaveril e nada tempestuoso.   
Hoje o dia foi ameno, com céu por vezes nublado mas também com boas abertas. No entanto, durante a tarde o vento aumentou de intensidade devido à aproximação da superfície de instabilidade que deverá afetar o Norte e Centro do país nos próximos dias em força (e sobretudo amanhã). Sigo com céu nublado neste momento e uma temperatura de 17ºC nas estações em redor. 

Desejo a todos os membros do fórum um ótimo Natal e que recebam bastante carinho e presentes dos que mais vos querem! Um grande abraço!!!


----------



## Stormlover (24 Dez 2022 às 21:28)

Boa noite, por aqui pela Caparica, temos vento forte já. O dia foi de alguma nebulosidade e vento em crescendo mas ainda moderado com algumas rajadas, aqui fica o cenário de hoje, onde mostra isso mesmo e também alguns amigos de 4 patas :


Deixo aqui também o vídeo que fiz na Terça-feira após a precipitação, à várzea de Loures que continua em situação de cheia, com um nível bastante elevado, e apesar de já ter diminuído um pouco desde então, hoje e amanhã terá os seus níveis repostos:

Feliz natal a todos.
Digo também que por aqui pelo campismo as zonas mais baixas continuam a ter água a sair do chão, embora já muito menos, mas com esta chuva que vem, mesmo que não chova mais posteriormente este ano, o solo só irá parar de deitar água em 2023


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2022 às 22:24)

Pré-frontal com células fortes, Estoril e Sintra:









Acumulados até *2,3 mm* já registados na rede WU. Rede AML só actualiza de meia em meia hora.


----------



## Stormlover (24 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

A ventania agora por aqui .... 
Costa de Caparica


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2022 às 23:09)

Mafra (AML) 2,8 mm; também pelas Mercês (Sintra).
2,5 mm pela zona do Algueirão.

Células fortes mas muito localizadas e de curta duração.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 00:04)

Entrada forte a norte da Figueira, primeiro contacto da frente com a RLC:









Estranhamente, não tem trovoada.


----------



## Garcia (25 Dez 2022 às 00:15)

Começam algumas rajadas mais fortes e as primeiras pingas grossas a cair por aqui..

EDIT: foi só um pequeno ameaço..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Dez 2022 às 00:20)

Começou a chover bem por aqui. O vento está bastante forte neste momento.


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2022 às 00:25)

Em Lisboa noite de consoada segue com vento moderado. Sem chuva por enquanto. Observando o radar não deve demorar.
Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## Garcia (25 Dez 2022 às 00:44)

Agora sim, já chove bem..


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2022 às 00:47)

Por Coimbra, muito vento. Começou agora a chover.

Um Feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 01:14)

Bem formada a frente de Peniche para sul, Região Oeste quase a apanhar:


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 01:24)

Buarcos: *34,0 mm* (6,6+27,4 mm), e também Buarcos: *27,2 mm* (3,1+24,1 mm).

Está difícil de entrar na AML:


----------



## Liliazevedo (25 Dez 2022 às 01:26)

Por Coimbra ou pelo menos onde me encontro, o vento de vez em quando dá o ar de sua graça. em relação à chuva começou a chover há coisa de 10 minutos, mas cai de forma serena. 


Boas festas para todos os membros.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2022 às 01:32)

Carga de água valente,por aqui. Acumulei 3 mm em poucos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 01:35)

Nada de exageros, é chover e andar, não precisamos de paragens sobre a AML


----------



## jonya4 (25 Dez 2022 às 01:39)

Aqui pela zona de Sintra está a chover bastante e umas rajadas de vento assustadoras...
Ah e já agora bom Natal a todos


----------



## Garcia (25 Dez 2022 às 01:46)

Continua a chover bem por aqui, porém o vento parece ter acalmado um pouco.

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2022 às 01:55)

A cair com intensidade na Parede.
5 mm em menos de 15 minutos


----------



## LMMS (25 Dez 2022 às 01:59)

Já vai nos 10.5mm. A cair assim durante 1 hora mais a leste da Parede e vai dar novamente problemas.


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2022 às 02:03)

Começa a chover moderado em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:04)

É um dos segmentos mais intensos da frente, este da AML.
Outra zona intensa e que já está a acumular muito é Figueira da Foz. *Buarcos** tem 38 mm em cerca de duas horas*! Outra estação também em Buarcos tem 31 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2022 às 02:05)

Muita atenção a esta linha! Podemos estar perante mais um evento de cheias. Chove forte de forma persistente há alguns minutos por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2022 às 02:05)

A descarregar bem , lá fora já se ouve !


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2022 às 02:07)

Chuva tocada a vento em Odivelas.
A estrada já parece um rio.


----------



## bakalhau (25 Dez 2022 às 02:10)

Vai chegar uma brutalidade aqui a Alvalade daqui a um instante. Por agora chove consistentemente desde há uns 15 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2022 às 02:13)

Já temos várias inundações em Cascais, Oeiras e Amadora.
Continua a chuva forte.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:16)

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 *02:00*

  0,0 mm Vila Franca de Xira
*  8,2 mm Mafra
12,0 mm Sintra Algueirão*
 1,8 mm Amadora
 0,6 mm Odivelas
 1,0 mm Loures
 0,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
*8,8 mm Cascais*
 1,6 mm Oeiras
 0,0 mm Almada
 0,0 mm Montijo
 0,0 mm Alcochete
 0,0 mm Barreiro
 0,0 mm Moita
 0,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 0,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,2 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal

Todas as estações estão a registar e os valores parecem correctos.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Dez 2022 às 02:19)

Feliz Natal a todos!!

A chuva começou a cair há uns 25 min, moderada, mas rapidamente intensificou!! 
Quase 20 mm em menos de meia hora por aqui e continua a chover forte... 
Vento com rajadas muito fortes a acompanhar! 
Descida rápida da temperatura, dos 16,1°C para os 13,2°C.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:22)

Parece haver ali uma ondulação da frente a sudoeste, isso pode significar maior tempo de permanência:


----------



## N_Fig (25 Dez 2022 às 02:28)

StormRic disse:


> Outra zona intensa e que já está a acumular muito é Figueira da Foz. *Buarcos** tem 38 mm em cerca de duas horas*! Outra estação também em Buarcos tem 31 mm.


Cheguei agora a casa e a ribeira das Abadias transbordou e ocupou quase por completo o parque que serve como leito de cheia


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2022 às 02:30)

*11,04 mm* , a cair bem !


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2022 às 02:30)

Acalmou. Ainda assim, inundações um pouco por toda a zona:


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:33)

Detectado o efeito da orografia de baixa altitude da Serra de Monsanto e Alta de Lisboa:


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2022 às 02:45)

Chuva forte no Montijo e puxada a vento! Belíssima noite


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 02:52)

Chegada ao vale do Tejo e a frente continua bem consistente ao longo dos relevos da RLC mais a norte:







Península de Setúbal também teve ecos Amarelos em Almada, Corroios, etc. Ainda não atingiu Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 03:07)

Acumulados no registo horário das 2:00


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2022 às 03:08)

chuva forte agora por aqui, chegou!


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 03:16)

Na rede AML até às 3:00.


Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 03:00

 1,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 9,8 mm Mafra
*12,0 mm Sintra Algueirão
13,6 mm Amadora*
 0,6 mm Odivelas
*10,4 mm Loures*
*13,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
11,4 mm Cascais
13,4 mm Oeiras*
*14,6 mm Almada*
 3,8 mm Montijo
 5,2 mm Alcochete
 5,4 mm Barreiro
 5,8 mm Moita
11,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 0,8 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 2,4 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal

Todas as estações estão a registar e os valores parecem correctos.

Nas estações com mais de 10 mm (onde já passou a frente) têm quase todas a maior parte do acumulado em meia hora, donde > 10 mm/30 minutos.
Já deu para inundar alguns locais, certamente.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2022 às 03:17)

e puxada a vento, que belo temporal, o vaso da varanda já foi dar uma volta


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 04:27)

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 *04:00*

 2,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira
10,0 mm Mafra
*15,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
13,2 mm Amadora
14,8 mm Odivelas
11,2 mm Loures
14,6 mm Lisboa Carnide
11,6 mm Cascais
13,8 mm Oeiras
15,6 mm Almada*
 6,8 mm Montijo
 7,2 mm Alcochete
 7,2 mm Barreiro
 9,8 mm Moita
*11,8 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
 9,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
*14,0 mm Palmela*
 4,4 mm Setúbal

Todas as estações estão a registar e os valores parecem correctos.


----------



## Stormlover (25 Dez 2022 às 04:45)

Uma noite agreste, com vento forte até passar a frente. Aqui fica o vídeo completo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 05:53)

A frente já passou completamente em todas as estações da rede AML:

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 *05:30*

 4,6 mm Vila Franca de Xira
10,0 mm Mafra
*15,8 mm Sintra Algueirão
13,2 mm Amadora
14,8 mm Odivelas
11,2 mm Loures
14,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
11,6 mm Cascais
13,8 mm Oeiras
16,2 mm Almada*
 7,2 mm Montijo
 7,8 mm Alcochete
 7,6 mm Barreiro
*10,2 mm Moita
12,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
10,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
15,0 mm Palmela*
 5,2 mm Setúbal






Segue-se o pós-frontal que já se avizinha da costa oeste.

O *Aviso Laranja* ainda está em vigor até às *6h *nos distritos de Coimbra e Leiria e até ás* 9h *nos restantes distritos da RLC: Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2022 às 08:41)

O radar aparece bem composto, mas já não chove nada há várias horas. Deve ser virga.


----------



## AlexCS (25 Dez 2022 às 09:19)

Chuva continua desde há horas na zona de Mem Martins-Tabaqueira


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2022 às 10:05)

Muita chuva desde a 1H pelo litoral sintrense. Pouco descanso deu. Acumulo praticamente 26 mm, desde as 0H.


----------



## srr (25 Dez 2022 às 10:08)

Abrantes - foi noite tranquila soma ate agora 13 mm, com calor estranho de fim de dezembro


----------



## Geopower (25 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

Bom dia de Natal! 
Em Lisboa inicio de manhã com chuva fraca a moderada. Céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 11:03)

Boas,

24 mm por Alcabideche.
Lá se ultrapassou a fasquia dos 300 mm.
Mês absolutamente épico


----------



## Tufao André (25 Dez 2022 às 11:36)

Bom dia de Natal!

Depois do dilúvio, a madrugada e manhã continuam chuvosas, no entanto a chuva tem caído de forma menos intensa. Ainda assim, existem períodos mais fortes por vezes!

Acumulado até agora de *33,6 mm*! 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
13,6°C.

Continua a chover, mas fraco.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Dez 2022 às 12:30)

Acho que deveriam prolongar o aviso laranja mais um tempo para Lisboa.. Pelo aspecto do radar estão ecos laranjas a caminho da AML


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2022 às 12:31)

por aqui 15mm agora não chove, mas nota-se que para oeste está a chover e o radar confirma, parece quase estacionado, está a entrar agora uma parte na península de Setúbal que virá depois para esta zona


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 12:33)

Está visto que o dia vai terminar com grandes acumulados.
Aqui por Mem Martins, Sintra vai nos 32 mm e continuar a somar, somar...
Tudo ensopado, solos pouco ou nada absorvem.
É natural que caíam árvores,  mesmo sem vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Dez 2022 às 13:14)

Feliz natal para todos pessoal 

Por Azeitão o acumulado segue nos 15.4mm , e Dezembro segue com uns estrondosos 262.8mm,   quase triplicando a média mensal na zona   Simplesmente brutal


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (25 Dez 2022 às 13:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tudo ensopado, solos pouco ou nada absorvem.
> É natural que caíam árvores, mesmo sem vento.


Por acaso ontem vi em Carcavelos  várias árvores caídas com as raizes arrancadas e estranhei-me porque não parece ter tido tanto vento para justificar essa queda, será que é por causa dos solos saturados?





Hoje a chuva aqui em São Domingos de Rana continua moderada já há várias horas

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Dez 2022 às 14:50)

Grandes cargas aqui em Alenquer, *28,25mm *até agora.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2022 às 14:55)

A estação da AML de Odivelas segue com 30,4mm hoje.
*390,2mm* este mês.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 15:26)

Trovoada_SDDR disse:


> Por acaso ontem vi em Carcavelos várias árvores caídas com as raizes arrancadas e estranhei-me porque não parece ter tido tanto vento para justificar essa queda, será que é por causa dos solos saturados?



Sim, também acho que será por isso. No entanto, esta madrugada, à passagem da frente que era fina e concentrada, houve rajadas fortes durante alguns minutos, eu diria menos de meia hora.

A chuva que tem caído depois da passagem da frente já tem acumulado superior ao da própria frente, e o dia segue com precipitação quase ininterrupta aqui pela AML, entre chuviscos que mal se notam e períodos de chuva moderada.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 *15:00*

11,4 mm Vila Franca de Xira
*31,4 mm Mafra
39,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
28,2 mm Amadora
30,6 mm Odivelas
24,6 mm Loures
30,4 mm Lisboa Carnide
22,6 mm Cascais
27,2 mm Oeiras
31,0 mm Almada*
12,0 mm Montijo
15,0 mm Alcochete
13,2 mm Barreiro
15,8 mm Moita
*23,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
18,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
*22,6 mm Palmela*
 9,4 mm Setúbal

Movimento geral continua Sudoeste-Nordeste, vento fraco, o vale depressionário vai enchendo e as linhas de actividade têm movimento lento. Os anticiclones vão ligar-se fazendo uma ponte entre ambos (Açores e Mediterrâneo).











A frente que passou estagnou o movimento e tende a regressar para norte, convertida em frente quente, enquanto uma oclusão se aproxima da costa oeste (ecos com alguns amarelos, ao largo da costa oeste).


----------



## CT2KBX (25 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

Trovoada_SDDR disse:


> Por acaso ontem vi em Carcavelos  várias árvores caídas com as raizes arrancadas e estranhei-me porque não parece ter tido tanto vento para justificar essa queda, será que é por causa dos solos saturados?
> Ver anexo 3669
> 
> Hoje a chuva aqui em São Domingos de Rana continua moderada já há várias horas
> ...


Viva, Estas arvores estão por ai neste estado desde o dia 8 de Dezembro. Desde esse dia que não faço o meu caminho habitual entre o trabalho e a estação de Carcavelos.


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

Por Sintra não pára. 38 mm e continua...


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2022 às 16:14)

vai caindo uma chuvinha fraca teimosa


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2022 às 16:37)

Por Coimbra, 11,2mm até ao momento, ainda longe dos 32mm previstos para hoje. A precipitação acabou por incidir mais no interior dos distrito.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 16:40)

fhff disse:


> Por Sintra não pára. 38 mm e continua...



Olha aí as novas marcas das recentes cheias do Lizandro, impressionante...
Foto tirada esta tarde na aldeia do Carvalhal(Mafra).


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 16:58)

DaniFR disse:


> A precipitação acabou por incidir mais no interior dos distrito.


Ainda não acabou... 
Que estações estás a seguir para Coimbra?
A EMA do aeródromo deixou de registar às 11:20.
A zona da Figueira da Foz tem acumulados muito superiores a 20 mm.

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 20221225
actualizado 16:40

11,9 mm Coimbra aeródromo *11:20*
15,3 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 16:30
 7,3 mm São Pedro de Moel 16:40
*33,0 mm Lousã Candal (621m) 16:00*
13,8 mm Leiria aeródromo 16:40
14,9 mm Alcobaça 16:40
*36,6 mm Rio Maior 16:40*
19,3 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 16:40
15,6 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 16:40
13,6 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 16:40
*31,8 mm Colares 16:40
27,8 mm Lisboa Ajuda 16:40*
16,0 mm Barreiro Lavradio 16:40
*29,9 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 16:40*
 8,7 mm Pegões 16:40

Geofísico e Amoreiras têm os pluviómetros entupidos.
Várias estações estão sem dados.


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 17:09)

A AML continua a acumular a um ritmo lento, precipitação fraca, por vezes moderada mas durando pouco.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 17:00

13,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira
*32,2 mm Mafra
40,4 mm Sintra Algueirão
29,6 mm Amadora
31,8 mm Odivelas
25,8 mm Loures
31,8 mm Lisboa Carnide
24,2 mm Cascais
28,8 mm Oeiras
32,6 mm Almada*
12,6 mm Montijo
15,8 mm Alcochete
13,6 mm Barreiro
16,2 mm Moita
*24,6 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
19,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
*23,2 mm Palmela*
11,8 mm Setúbal

Grupo de células a aproximar-se de Peniche. Movimento geral continua SW-NE, mas há uma convergência Sul-Norte que traz os restos da frente que passou para sul de volta para norte, ao encontro da frente oclusa.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2022 às 17:22)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não acabou...
> Que estações estás a seguir para Coimbra?
> A EMA do aeródromo deixou de registar às 11:20.
> .


Sigo esta em São Martinho, bem perto da EMA de Coimbra (Bencanta). 






						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				




O acumulado da Ema do aeródromo bate certo, depois dessa hora também pouco choveu.


----------



## tucha (25 Dez 2022 às 17:49)

Feliz dia de Natal para todos!
Depois  de uma série  de dias, com tudo nublado, mas sem chuva, uma humidade brutal e um calor completamente  indigno do mes de Dezembro (ontem de manha, sai as 9 para a rua e só  pensava, vou regressar  a casa para vestir  manga curta!!) eis que esta noite tudo mudou, caiu uma grande carga  de agua por volta das 3 da manha) e quando acordei estava tudo super molhado e chovia com alguma moderação..
Faço  anos hoje e lembro-me bem de todos os meus natais passados e já  há  muitos anos que não me me lembro de termos um dia de natal a chover e bem, como hoje!
Lá  sai de casa,como o faço todos os anos para almocar fora e vim até  à  zona Oeste, mais precisamente  à  praia de porto novo, bem.perto do Vimeiro...
Sai as 12.30 e choveu literalmente  todo o caminho de forma bastante forte.
Enquanto almocei e  parou por um bocado,  pensei em ir até  Peniche para ver como estava o mar, (que estava tempestuoso  e em conjunto com fortes rajadas de vento que até  abanavam o carro) e  voltou a choveu...
Ou seja aqui pela zona Oeste choveu quase sempre e de forma persistente  e forte todo o dia!
Agora estou de regresso a Lisboa, a entrar na A8 e continua a chover sem parar...muitos lencois de agua, temperatura nos 13 graus, (desceu em relação  a ontem, hoje já  se sente algum frio), e foi realmente  um dia de Natal super chuvoso para mais tarde recordar!
Continuacao de Boas Festas para todos !


----------



## StormRic (25 Dez 2022 às 18:41)

DaniFR disse:


> O acumulado da Ema do aeródromo bate certo, depois dessa hora também pouco choveu.



Sim, realmente tem havido ali na área de Coimbra uma menor acumulação.

Neste momento a EMA do aeródromo está em branco, sem dados em todos os registos. 
O Observatório também sem dados. Apenas Santa Clara nos informa oficialmente da precipitação pela zona, tem 15,7 mm até às 18:10 e desde a manhã que só acumulou mais cerca de 1 mm, além de Bencanta que tem acumulado hoje até às 18:00 15,1 mm.
Pelo radar ainda há precipitação a caminho, restos das frentes, movimento sempre SW-NE.


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2022 às 18:45)

fhff disse:


> Bastante vento e rajadas fortes aqui pelo litoral sintrense. 16ºC e nada de chuva, por enquanto.
> FELIZ NATAL para toda a comunidade MeteoPT, saúde e felicidades!
> 
> PS: Hoje instalei o anemómetro na minha estação. Já deverá estar a debitar dados.
> ...


Feliz Natal e parabéns pela instalação!
Dia de Natal a contrariar os últimos dias, mais fresco e com chuva a acompanhar!

Um feliz Natal para todos

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Dez 2022 às 18:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olha aí as novas marcas das recentes cheias do Lizandro, impressionante...
> Foto tirada esta tarde na aldeia do Carvalhal(Mafra).


Yep. Estive lá no pico da cheia de Dezembro. Até coloquei umas fotos uns posts lá para trás. Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Garcia (25 Dez 2022 às 19:47)

tucha disse:


> Feliz dia de Natal para todos!
> Depois de uma série de dias, com tudo nublado, mas sem chuva, uma humidade brutal e um calor completamente indigno do mes de Dezembro (ontem de manha, sai as 9 para a rua e só pensava, vou regressar a casa para vestir manga curta!!) eis que esta noite tudo mudou, caiu uma grande carga de agua por volta das 3 da manha) e quando acordei estava tudo super molhado e chovia com alguma moderação..
> Faço anos hoje e lembro-me bem de todos os meus natais passados e já há muitos anos que não me me lembro de termos um dia de natal a chover e bem, como hoje!
> Lá sai de casa,como o faço todos os anos para almocar fora e vim até à zona Oeste, mais precisamente à praia de porto novo, bem.perto do Vimeiro...
> ...


Muitos parabéns antes de mais.. e espero que tenha gostado de andar a passear no "meu quintal".. 
É sempre bom saber que há pessoas que se lembram ou descobrem este cantinho.. 

Bom regresso a casa!.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (25 Dez 2022 às 22:39)

Um dia de Natal bem molhado, com *41,2 mm* acumulados. 

O mês de Dezembro passou já dos 300 mm, mesmo sem a intensidade dos eventos de precipitação de Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2022 às 22:57)

17.6mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2022 às 23:28)

Mais *40 mm* no saco do pai natal. 

452mm mensais... no comment given, agora só quero os 500!!!


----------



## meko60 (25 Dez 2022 às 23:39)

Boa noite.
24,8mm acumulados no dia de hoje e temperatura mais baixa, 13ºC agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2022 às 23:45)

Boas,

33 mm
338 mm de acumulado mensal.

É preciso recuar muitos anos para ter um acumulado mensal deste calibre.
Hoje na zona de Cheleiros(Mafra) até vi água a brotar em pleno alcatrão.
Os afluentes do lizandro seguem com muita violência...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

O dia de Natal fica terminado na rede AML com estes acumulados:

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 25 23:30

17,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira
*33,0 mm Mafra
41,2 mm Sintra Algueirão*
29,8 mm Amadora
*32,0 mm Odivelas*
26,0 mm Loures
*32,0 mm Lisboa Carnide*
24,6 mm Cascais
29,0 mm Oeiras
*33,0 mm Almada*
13,0 mm Montijo
16,2 mm Alcochete
14,0 mm Barreiro
16,6 mm Moita
25,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
19,2 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
23,4 mm Palmela
12,0 mm Setúbal

A meia hora que falta aparece nas tabelas com data de 26, por isso as somas são publicadas só até às 23:30 e a última meia hora é contabilizada na soma do dia 26. (... pois).


----------



## Mammatus (26 Dez 2022 às 00:09)

Boa noite,

Já passa da meia noite, mas mantém-se os votos de Feliz Natal a todos. Até às 23:59 de 06/01 é Natal! 

Ficam os registos de um dia de Natal chuvoso.

Extremos: *17.8ºC* (madrugada e antes da passagem da frente fria) / *12.7ºC* (registados poucos minutos antes da meia noite)
Acumulado: *23.09 mm*

Rain rate máximo: *42.6 mm/h* (na sequência da passagem da frente fria)






Sigo 13.0ºC, vento fraco de SE.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2022 às 00:19)

Fechei o dia a roçar os 40 mm. Corre água por todo o lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2022 às 00:22)

fhff disse:


> Fechei o dia a roçar os 40 mm. Corre água por todo o lado.



Galamares terá chegado aos 350 mm mensais.
É muita fruta.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2022 às 05:21)

Relâmpagos para Oeste


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 05:47)

Lisboa e Setúbal com Aviso Amarelo!









AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpagos para Oeste



Células sobre a costa de Cascais-Oeiras.






Possível super-célula a SSW.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 05:54)

A célula passou por eco roxo na última meia hora, está menos forte na última imagem de radar:






Trovões aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, a oeste, bastante forte.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2022 às 05:57)

Massamá: chuva forte durante um quarto de hora...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 06:06)

Há acumulados:

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 26 *06:00*

*4,2 mm Vila Franca de Xira*
 0,0 mm Mafra
* 5,4 mm Sintra Algueirão*
*4,0 mm Amadora*
*1,6 mm Odivelas*
*1,6 mm Loures*
*1,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
 6,0 mm Cascais*
*4,0 mm Oeiras*
 0,0 mm Almada
 0,0 mm Montijo
 0,0 mm Alcochete
 0,0 mm Barreiro
 0,0 mm Moita
 0,0 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 0,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,0 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 06:27)

A célula, agora muito menor, dirige-se para a Caparica. A boca do Tejo habitualmente produz uma intensificação destas células vindas deste quadrante.






Entretanto, *10,7 mm* em Barcarena, *12,2 mm e 14,7 mm* na Serra da Carregueira (Belas) e *13,0 mm* perto de Ponte de Lousa. Numerosas estações com acumulados > 5 mm.
Estes acumulados > 10 mm ocorreram em menos de meia hora.

Também há células dispersas mais a norte, dentro da RLC:


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 06:38)

Às 6:30 os acumulados pouco aumentaram na rede Clima.AML. É claro que as células passam entre as estações, e os valores registados não são representativos das maiores intensidades atingidas.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 26 06:30

* 4,4 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 2,2 mm Mafra
 5,8 mm Sintra Algueirão
 4,0 mm Amadora
 1,6 mm Odivelas
 1,6 mm Loures
 1,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
 6,2 mm Cascais
 4,0 mm Oeiras*
 0,0 mm Almada
 0,0 mm Montijo
 0,0 mm Alcochete
 0,0 mm Barreiro
 0,0 mm Moita
*0,2 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal*
 0,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,0 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 06:46)

Célula que vinha para a Caparica parece dissipar-se.
Mais a norte, há células a aproximarem-se do baixo vale do Mondego (Figueira-Coimbra).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Acordei pelas 5h55 com um trovão potente. Depois só dei conta de mais um relâmpago+trovão. A chuva não passou de fraca, o forte passou de raspão, a oeste.

Neste momento, em Alvalade, céu fechado e teto baixo, temperatura nos 13ºC e humidade nos noventas ou mesmo 100%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 08:20)

Linha com bastante atividade elétrica a aproximar-se do litoral da AML. Devia estar um pouquinho mais para leste


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2022 às 08:56)

Grandes roncos por Cascais .
Ui...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Célula potente a SO. Deverá entrar por Oeiras. Confesso que fiquei surpreso quando abri o radar, não estava à espera.


----------



## Garcia (26 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

Bom dia..
Mais uma bela rega.. 


Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Por Alvalade já ronca.


----------



## meko60 (26 Dez 2022 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Chove bem por Alvalade.  
Penso ter ouvido um trovão mas também pode ser o som dos aviões.
Edit: ok, foi mesmo um trovão.


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2022 às 09:50)

Lumiar, chuva moderada e para já trovão isolado.


----------



## LMMS (26 Dez 2022 às 09:51)

Trovoada, mesmo perto da Parede.


----------



## Iuri (26 Dez 2022 às 09:55)

No Estoril chuva moderada, mas percebe-se que o festival está a passar so lado…


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2022 às 09:56)

Bem que susto de ronco, nada à espera de um sistema destes em Dezembro.


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

E agora sim, chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## granizus (26 Dez 2022 às 10:02)

Chuva forte e persistente em São Domingos de Rana, Cascais, com trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2022 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Manhã agitada por aqui, com a linha de instabilidade a produzir algumas células potentes. Até ao momento conto 4 trovões, um deles bem forte. 

Temperatura nos 14ºC, em subida lenta.


----------



## Busorganist (26 Dez 2022 às 10:14)

A fazer o comboio das 9h41 do Rossio para Sintra, estou parado em Rio de Mouro e vim sempre debaixo de chuva bastante intensa. Pareceu-me ter visto alguns relâmpagos, mas o pantografo na catenaria também os faz e barulho é o que o comboio mais Faz portanto não consigo ouvir trovões...


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2022 às 10:15)

5 mm acumulados. Roncos ao longe. Maus um dia de rega....


----------



## manganao (26 Dez 2022 às 10:17)

Chuva torrencial por aqui à 10 minutos sem parar


----------



## AMFC (26 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

Chove torrencialmente no jamor, este Outono inverno vem tudo cá parar


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

Bem, que chuvada por Alvalade.
Não ouvi mais trovões.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Dez 2022 às 10:25)

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (26 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Chuva bastante intensa pela Amadora há 25 minutos.

Problemas com inundações a caminho


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2022 às 10:26)

Setúbal mais uma vez de fora caramba que maldição, este Ano tudo vai parar em Lisboa, aqui o acumulado ontem ficou em 10,4mm...
 Dia seco de sol e nuvens e de calor, estão 17,7ºC


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Acordei com trovoada e chuva forte há uns 45 min. Não estava nada à espera...

Continua a chover muito agora, mas não ouvi mais trovoada.
Vento fraco.
13,2°C

Ontem o dia de Natal terminou com *40,4 mm* de acumulado total!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 10:34)

Ui, isto vai dar problemas. Chove torrencial há uns bons minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 10:35)

Chove intensamente neste momento por Alvalade, o eco amarelo estará agora a passar nesta zona.

A estação do Geofísico segue com uns redondos 0.00mm, algo de errado não está certo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 10:39)

Rain rate a rondar os 100 mm/h nas estações WU de Lisboa. Acumulados já nos 30 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 10:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove intensamente neste momento por Alvalade, o eco amarelo estará agora a passar nesta zona.



Já vai chovendo fraco, céu a clarear. Agora é giro ver os aviões a descolar e a "nuvem de água" que deixam para trás


----------



## tucha (26 Dez 2022 às 10:51)

Bom dia a todos
Grande carga de água acabou de cair agora aqui pela zona oriental de Lisboa, parecia quase igual , pelo menos na intensidade á que caiu naquela quarta feira á noite, enormes lençóis de água na estrada neste momento, e provavelmente em algumas zonas, já zonas alagadas novamente...
Agora acalmou e chove fraco...
Mas por onde passou fez estragos, de certeza..


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Dez 2022 às 10:58)

Bom dia, aqui por São Martinho do Porto já chove ha mais de 1h.. E nos últimos 15m com grande intensidade! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (26 Dez 2022 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

A animação foi toda para Lisboa.

Sigo com apenas *0.51 m*m resultantes de aguaceiros fracos ao início da manhã.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

No Pó, (concelho do Bombarral) já há algumas inundações.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Dez 2022 às 11:11)

Incrível este mês de Dezembro.
Agora novo aguaceiro forte, depois de uma sucessão de aguaceiros fortes mais ou menos prolongados e acompanhados de trovoada.
Ontem foi um dia de natal de chuva contínua e certinha, como não via há anos.
Lisboa já terá passado largamente os 300 mm, e o mês ainda não acabou.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2022 às 11:13)

Após uma pausa na chuva torrencial, com algumas abertas no céu, volta a chover com alguma intensidade por aqui!
Céu muito escuro nos quadrantes sul, sudoeste e oeste.

13,3 mm acumulados até agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 11:14)

Northern Lights disse:


> Incrível este mês de Dezembro.
> Agora novo aguaceiro forte, depois de uma sucessão de aguaceiros fortes mais ou menos prolongados e acompanhados de trovoada.
> Ontem foi um dia de natal de chuva contínua e certinha, como não via há anos.
> Lisboa já terá passado largamente os 300 mm, e o mês ainda não acabou.



Estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho chegou ontem aos 349,5mm. De facto, valores raros de se verem, para mais tarde recordar


----------



## FJC (26 Dez 2022 às 11:15)

Bom dia!
Marinha Grande, trovoada...  (Ouvi 2 trovões). 
Vai chovendo.


----------



## nettle (26 Dez 2022 às 11:20)

Chuvada brutal para os lados da Batalha. A água foi tanta que está a pingar nas armações de iluminação aqui na empresa onde trabalho.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2022 às 11:23)

Batalha e Leiria devem ter levado bem...eco vermelho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 11:30)

Volta a chover intensamente por Alvalade, mais uma células a entrar.


----------



## FJC (26 Dez 2022 às 11:32)

fhff disse:


> Batalha e Leiria devem ter levado bem...eco vermelho



Mesmo em cima da cidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 11:32)

Depois de uma pausa, volta a chover com intensidade por Alvalade. 
Eco vermelho a passar o Tejo há instantes:


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2022 às 11:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho chegou ontem aos 349,5mm. De facto, valores raros de se verem, para mais tarde recordar


E acho que algumas estações da AML já ultrapassaram os 400mm neste mês de Dezembro. Pelo menos a de Odivelas já ultrapassou esse valor.

Tenho pena de já não ter a estação em Caneças. Enfim...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Dez 2022 às 11:34)

Claramente as estações do Geofísico e Amoreiras estão com problemas nos seus pluviómetros.

Uma pena, neste mês recordável de muita precipitação, a estragar os registos (principalmente no caso do geofísico).


----------



## Geopower (26 Dez 2022 às 11:43)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu muito nublado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco a moderado de sul.
Bastante escuro a NW:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2022 às 11:46)

AnDré disse:


> Tenho pena de já não ter a estação em Caneças. Enfim...


Eu bem andei à procura !
Algum problema?
--

Por Alcabideche caminhamos para os 350 mm.
Segundo o ecm até ao final do mês pode render mais uns 25 mm lol que loucura de mês


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2022 às 11:47)

Por aqui a maior chuvada foi às 6h da manhã, total do dia já nos 22 mm. 

Por Lisboa deve ter havido inundações pontuais nesta última hora...


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu bem andei à procura !
> Algum problema?


Mudei-me novamente para Odivelas, e levei o software da estação (weatherlink live) para Várzea da Serra. Em 6 anos de estação em Várzea da Serra, a intermitência da eletricidade rebentou com 4 computadores (velhinhos, mas ainda assim...). Agora já não preciso de nenhum computador lá.

Onde morava em Caneças (300m de altitude), o clima era mais interessante em termos de precipitação. Claramente chovia mais que em Odivelas (cidade). Mas não tenho saudades nenhumas do vento. Era de mais! E a sensação térmica então... Tive mais frio em Agosto que agora em Dezembro em Odivelas.

O acumulado mensal, até às 11h30, das 4 estação da AML mais perto de mim:
406,8mm - Odivelas
399,2mm - Loures
383,0mm - Amadora
375,4mm - Lisboa (Carnide)


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2022 às 11:57)

Estações a rondar os *35 mm* por Lisboa. Bela carga, não estava mesmo à espera.
Lá por Carnaxide, a estação mais próxima de casa regista *23,9 mm *hoje e *398 mm* mensais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2022 às 12:03)

AnDré disse:


> Mudei-me novamente para Odivelas, e levei o software da estação (weatherlink live) para Várzea da Serra. Em 6 anos de estação em Várzea da Serra, a intermitência da eletricidade rebentou com 4 computadores (velhinhos, mas ainda assim...). Agora já não preciso de nenhum computador lá.
> 
> Onde morava em Caneças (300m de altitude), o clima era mais interessante em termos de precipitação. Claramente chovia mais que em Odivelas (cidade). Mas não tenho saudades nenhumas do vento. Era de mais! E a sensação térmica então... Tive mais frio em Agosto que agora em Dezembro em Odivelas.
> 
> ...



Ahh ok thanks pela informação.
Relativamente aos relatos do vento yap quem não está habituado passa mal, se morasses em Alcabideche optavas pelo suicídio


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2022 às 12:09)

0mm, essa está a passar ao lado, o oeste está todo nublado, acho que não se esperava nada disso


----------



## RStorm (26 Dez 2022 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde 

Espero que todos tenham tido um excelente dia de Natal  
O dia de Natal foi chuvoso, com chuva/aguaceiros geralmente fracos. Rendeu um total de *9 mm*, dos quais *6 mm *correspondem somente à linha que passou pela madrugada. 
Vento predominante de SW e com algumas rajadas pontuais. 

Extremos: *14,4ºC **/ **18,1ºC **/ **9 mm *

Hoje o dia segue bastante ameno e com boas abertas, após uma manhã cinzenta e encoberta. 
Até fiquei parvo quando soube nas redes sociais de que Lisboa estava debaixo de trovoada, pois por aqui não se notou rigorosamente nada 

Mínima de hoje: *12,6ºC*
T. Atual: *20,1ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## nettle (26 Dez 2022 às 14:52)

fhff disse:


> Batalha e Leiria devem ter levado bem...eco vermelho


Vídeo do jornal de Leiria


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 14:59)

Os acumulados na rede da AML parecem ter limites cortados à faca, tudo para a margem norte do Tejo e nada para a península de Setúbal. Aquela linha de instabilidade não se moveu mesmo. Única excepção Almada, pela proximidade à margem norte. Mesmo Sintra também já esteve um pouco à margem.

Rede Clima.AML
2022 Dez 26 14:30

 7,8 mm Vila Franca de Xira
 3,6 mm Mafra
 8,2 mm Sintra Algueirão
*13,4 mm Amadora
15,0 mm Odivelas
10,2 mm Loures
12,0 mm Lisboa Carnide
16,4 mm Cascais
16,8 mm Oeiras*
 4,2 mm Almada
 0,0 mm Montijo
 0,2 mm Alcochete
 0,2 mm Barreiro
 0,0 mm Moita
 0,4 mm Seixal S.Marta Pinhal
 0,0 mm Sesimbra Q.Conde
 0,0 mm Palmela
 0,0 mm Setúbal


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 15:30)

Os acumulados nas EMA's que não estão avariadas mostram bem o carácter extremamente local destas trovoadas:

Acumulados das EMA da RLC 2022-12-26
actualizado 15:10

 3,7 mm Coimbra aeródromo 15:10
 3,4 mm Coimbra Santa Clara 15:00
 3,8 mm Lousã aeródromo 15.10
 0,6 mm São Pedro de Moel 15:10
 1,9 mm Lousã Candal (621m) 15:00
 2,1 mm Lousã Trevim (1167) 15:10
*10,8 mm Leiria aeródromo 15:10*
*6,8 mm Alcobaça 15:10*
 2,0 mm Rio Maior 15:10
*6,5 mm Torres Vedras Dois Portos 15:10*
*8,2 mm Santa Cruz aeródromo 15:10*
 2,0 mm Arruda dos Vinhos 15:10
* 5,9 mm Colares 15:10
26,2 mm Lisboa Ajuda 15:10*
 0,3 mm Barreiro Lavradio 15:10
 0,0 mm Alcochete Campo de Tiro 15:10
 0,1 mm Pegões 15:10

Há acumulados em estações WU que parecem excessivos, carecem de uma verificação difícil de ser concludente em situações destas. Havendo duas ou três estações com acumulados semelhantes, e que tenham historial de confiança, é a única forma de validar, a par de comparação com as imagens de radar.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 16:08)

A trovoada em Leiria começou vinda de sul, zona de Alcobaça, pelas 10:17 e terminou uma hora depois, 11:20, sobre a cidade.

Na *AML* as últimas DEA ocorreram sobre o *Bugio, na barra do Tejo, pelas 9:58.*
Terá sido um espectáculo notável porque as descargas atingiram os bancos de areia entre o farol do Bugio e a Cova do Vapor (Trafaria) e foram potentes.
A maré estava praticamente em Baixa-mar (10:37) de Lua Nova (dia 23)
Talvez ainda se encontrem imagens obtidas por quem tiver presenciado.








Alguns minutos antes, exactamente às *9:52*, outra descarga potente  atingiu a* Mata de Belas* na zona dos Moinhos da Miraldina:







E outros cinco minutos antes, mais uma descarga potente, a poucos metros da Praia da Cova do Vapor, talvez mesmo atingindo o molhe sul.







Antes desta hora todas as descargas foram sobre a água, antes das células chegarem a terra, e tinham começado mais de duas horas antes, as primeiras audíveis talvez pelas 7:27.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Dez 2022 às 16:34)

Ao final da manhã tudo acalmou por aqui e até surgiram períodos de sol.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *14,5 mm *na estação mais próxima.
Destaque para a estação WU de Alfragide, mais a sul, que registou *23,9 mm*! Carácter bem localizado destas células convectivas...

Os acumulados das estações WU pelo concelho são incríveis!! Grande parte já ultrapassou os 400 mm este mês e ainda não deve ficar por aqui... No final do ano faz-se as contas!


----------



## Geopower (26 Dez 2022 às 17:26)

Em Glória do Ribatejo final de tarde com  céu limpo. Vento fraco de SE. Registo do poente a SW:


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2022 às 18:13)

E mais duas descargas notáveis cujos trovões terão acordado muita gente pela AML, zona norte:

A mais potente de todas as que foram registadas nas trovoadas desta madrugada e manhã: *183 kA, perto de Ponte de Lousa* e a cerca de 900 m da subida da A8 para Montachique, numa área de floresta, cerca das *5h55*.
A 11 Km, aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria o trovão foi tão potente que o intervalo de 33 segundos desde o relâmpago fez parecer demasiado longe a descarga, pela altura do som não lhe teria dado mais do que 3 Km de distância. Certamente foi ouvido em toda a área norte da AML.






Doze minutos depois, uma descarga quádrupla ( 1 nuvem-solo 52 kA e 3 entre nuvens) às *6:07* marcava o fim desta trovoada da madrugada. A 500 m do lugar de Vermões (Zibreira da Fé, *Sobral de Monte Agraço*), num pequeno bosque. Apesar da distância, 16,5 Km, também se ouviu cá na Póvoa.






Não deixa de ser curioso que sendo toda a região bastante povoada por torres eólicas, as descargas tenham preferido zonas próximas de arvoredo, notavelmente a menor altitude.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2022 às 19:13)

Boas tardes e bom após Natal! 

Alguma chuva por Samora durante a manhã ainda por aqui deixou 3 mm. Dia mais generoso ontem — era dia de Natal, afinal  — ficando 18,5 mm no "sapatinho".

O resto do dia de hoje foi de céu limpo e temperaturas bem amenas; casaco completamente desnecessário no exterior. 
Máxima de 20,3 ºC hoje  Neste momento ainda 16,9 ºC.


----------



## fhff (26 Dez 2022 às 23:53)

Comparado com o dia de ontem, com praticamente 40 mm, o dia de hoje foi bem menos chuvoso (5 mm). Resto do dia bem agradável e de temperatura amena.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

Ficam alguns registos de Leiria após a passagem de uma célula durante a manhã. Este local fica no centro da cidade, junto ao rio Lis. Do outro lado do rio, há uma estação netatmo que acumulou *12.8mm* entre as 11h e as 12h, mas deverá ter sido registado em 10/15 minutos. Nos arredores da cidade, esta estação registou quase 8mm em 10 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2022 às 01:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Do outro lado do rio, há uma estação netatmo que acumulou *12.8mm* entre as 11h e as 12h, mas deverá ter sido registado em 10/15 minutos. Nos arredores da cidade, esta estação registou quase 8mm em 10 minutos.



Eu acho bastante estranho que acumulados destes produzam logo inundações assim. Não terá simultaneamente ocorrido transbordo do rio nalgum ponto?


----------



## tucha (27 Dez 2022 às 01:49)

E começamos  um dia com mais um diluvio...e acabamos a noite com um nevoeiro desgraçado, é tudo a escorrer agua por todo o lado...
Mas o que é  curioso é  que nao está  propriamente  frio...este tempo anda louco!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2022 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

Muito nevoeiro por Loures e também por Lisboa, pelo menos até Alvalade. Visibilidade de cerca de 75m em ambos os locais.

Loures pelas 7h30.




IMG_20221227_073204 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr

Alvalade pelas 8h15. Roubaram o resto da cidade 




IMG_20221227_081512 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20221227_081554 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20221227_081545 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (27 Dez 2022 às 09:49)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro também por aqui, bem visível nas teias de aranha.






Temperatura mínima a rondar os +8,5ºC/+9ºC, temperatura actual a rondar os os +10ºC .


----------



## fernandinand (27 Dez 2022 às 10:35)

Bom dia! Manhã de algum nevoeiro aqui por Porto de Mós


----------



## RStorm (27 Dez 2022 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde

Depois de um inicio de manhã com algum nevoeiro, o dia segue ameno e totalmente límpido. 
E finalmente tive uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC, mas nada por aí além. 

Já há muito tempo que não se via um dia assim 
É de aproveitar este dia, pois vai ser sol de pouca dura 

Extremos de ontem: *12,6ºC* */* *20,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC * 
T. Atual: *18,0ºC*
HR: 70%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2022 às 15:08)

Boas! Depois de um inicio de dia com nevoeiro, a tarde tem sido soalheira aqui por Rio Maior. Está bem quente para final de Dezembro, cerca de 20ºC na estação do IPMA na última atualização.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2022 às 16:16)

Dia de sol espectacular, 21,2°C mas com 80% de HR.
Calma total, nem uma folha mexe, passarinhos e chilreio por todo o lado.
Isto  sabe bem...


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2022 às 18:50)

tirando o nevoeiro matinal, deve ter sido o dia de sol e céu mais limpo e calmo que tive no último mês


----------



## efcm (27 Dez 2022 às 18:54)

De manhã um nevoeiro desgraçado que não se via nada no IC 19,  depois do almoço tive de trocar para uma t-shirt estava com calor... Estamos a 27 de dezembro .


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2022 às 21:27)

Boas noites,

O dia em Samora também amanheceu coberto por um denso manto de nevoeiro que, após a sua dissipação, deu lugar a um céu azul e completamente limpo. Dia bem quente por cá também; a máxima de 17,9 ºC possibilitou andar na rua de t-shirt 

Mais fresco agora; 14,4 ºC e 94% de HR. Parece-me que começa já a formar-se alguma neblina.

Ao final do dia, passeio na habitual companhia destes bonitos passarocos 

























E um "quentíssimo" poente com um sol enorme!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Dez 2022 às 22:12)

Absolutamente incríveis estas temperaturas , penso que será um dos Dezembros mais quentes de sempre.

A esta hora estamos com nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura nos 11°C.


----------



## remember (27 Dez 2022 às 22:29)

Boa noite,

o que é impressionante é estas humidades altas há dias  e parece que não tem fim... O dia começou com nevoeiro que depois se foi dissipando.
Mínima de 11.4ºC e máxima de 17.1ºC humidade não desceu dos 89%! 
Mês de dezembro com mais de 300 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2022 às 23:08)

Antes de ir descansar, apenas deixar umas fotografias da manhã de hoje quando o nevoeiro estava em dissipação, em Alvalade.




1672166102728 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672166102715 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672166102751 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2022 às 00:03)

Por Coimbra, 12,4°C e nevoeiro denso. A visibilidade é inferior a 100m.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 03:11)

Fui à janela, parecia nevoeiro cerrado lá fora, passei o dedo na janela, nada.
Abri a janela, tudo limpo, nem neblina sequer, céu de estrelas brilhantes.
O embaciado estava no exterior do vidro. O que é intrigante, pois a marquise estava a 14,5ºC / 81 % e o exterior mais frio cerca de 13ºC mas... com 98% de HR.
O céu limpo fez com que os objectos expostos no exterior irradiassem e arrefecessem mais depressa do que o próprio ar (que é mau condutor de calor).
Claro que todos os veículos estavam abundantemente orvalhados, até parecia que tinha chovido. Alguns pluviómetros vão acusar precipitação oculta.


----------



## Stormlover (28 Dez 2022 às 04:02)

Aqui fica o pós precipitação no dia de natal e manhã de 26.
Com a Caparica a ficar novamente cheia de piscinas  , que nunca deixaram de existir desde o início do mês. 


Hoje quero ver se passo novamente pela Várzea de Loures, que já faz 3 semanas com bastante água.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2022 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Hoje nevoeiro ainda mais cerrado que ontem e com direito a morrinha. Ainda roubaram mais cidade que ontem  Visibilidade nos 50m.




1672215351821 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672215351833 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672215351844 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2022 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Verdade nevoeiro com morrinha, segunda manhã com nevoeiro.

Gosto de vir ali pelo IC16 que aquilo é sempre uma caixinha de surpresas, 2° dia consecutivo, passo o UBBO para cima desaparece o nevoeiro e começa a cair a temperatura, chego ali ao pé da ribeira de carenque junto à unidade especial da polícia, 5.5°C e sempre com sol.

Belas com Sol e 7°C

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (28 Dez 2022 às 10:00)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Lisboa. Pelo Cais do Sodré visibilidade inferior a 200 metros:


----------



## srr (28 Dez 2022 às 11:28)

Abrantes - Nevoeiro Denso


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2022 às 12:01)

por aqui ainda nevoeiro cerrado também


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2022 às 12:04)

Boas,

Aqui por Cascais é difícil termos esse nevoeiro, alias temos certamente um numero de dias de nevoeiro bem mais baixo que Lisboa( a influencia do Tejo é aquela base).
Nos tempos da faculdade cheguei apanhar aqueles dias com nevoeiro cerrado e maximas de 8/9ºC , impressionante.
Nota para a muita humidade noturna e algum fresco, carro a marcar 8ºC na deslocação para o trabalho.


----------



## casr26 (28 Dez 2022 às 13:07)

Ora boas tardes a todos, para compensar o muro de lamentações da nunca interminável humidade e céus nublado tivemos uma manhã agradável nesta zona de Bombarral, alguma neblina matinal mas que dissipou-se rapidamente durante a manhã dando lugar a um bom período de sol.
Agora com a temperatura a cair um pouco já temos as nuvens a tapar o sol radiante que tivemos na benesse matinal.


----------



## Vanessa Rodrigues (28 Dez 2022 às 14:29)

A Serra de Montejunto, vista do Monte da Mariquitas, com nevoeiro no sopé do lado da Merceana, às 11h30. Vento quase nulo e temperatura amena, um dia primaveril de Inverno


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2022 às 14:46)

Boas!

O nevoeiro ainda não desarmou por completo aqui por Rio Maior, embora menos denso do que ao início da manhã mas ainda sem deixar ver o Sol. De manhã a vir para cá desde Azambuja apanhei nevoeiro tão denso que provocava um ligeiro chuvisco.


----------



## RStorm (28 Dez 2022 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue fresco e muito nublado, com neblina. 
Nevoeiro cerrado e intenso durante toda a noite e persistindo até ao inicio da tarde. 

Extremos de ontem: *9,5ºC / 18,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,2ºC*
HR: 95%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 15:28)

Boa tarde, húmido e frio (relativo, claro). Céu encoberto por nuvens médias e altas, neblina nos montes e a lezíria está oculta pelo nevoeiro.

As eólicas estão em movimento bastante rápido, viradas a sudoeste, mas aqui na Póvoa, a 140 m de latitude, o vento é fraco ou em calma.



Stormlover disse:


> Com a Caparica a ficar novamente cheia de piscinas


No início do vídeo fiquei na dúvida se ias numa lancha rápida ou em veículo anfíbio...  , só depois percebi que era num corajoso veículo terrestre.


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Dez 2022 às 16:38)

O nevoeiro, 

visto do alto de Montemor, 

vento quase nulo e uma temperatura demasiada amena.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 17:15)

14,2°C, sendo 90% ao  nível de 2 m e 82% a 10 m.
Vento em calma mas continua-se a ver as eólicas a trabalhar (alt.350m).


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Dez 2022 às 17:33)

Chuva intensa por aqui.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2022 às 17:53)

Mais um dia seco e quente aqui, máxima de 20,6ºC e agora estão 15,9ºC... a mínima finalmente abaixo dos 10ºC, ficou em 9,4ºC com nevoeiro de madrugada que rendeu 0,2mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2022 às 18:21)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Verdade nevoeiro com morrinha, segunda manhã com nevoeiro.
> 
> ...


Confirmo, 5,8ºC de mínima por Belas. O nevoeiro do Tejo geralmente nunca chega aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2022 às 19:03)

Um time-lapse feito hoje de manhã nas alturas de Alvalade, entre as 9h30 e as 12h27


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 21:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> O nevoeiro,
> 
> visto do alto de Montemor,



Fabulosas vistas! E as tele-vistas estão espectaculares!



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um time-lapse feito hoje de manhã nas alturas de Alvalade, entre as 9h30 e as 12h27



Quase que não se via o chão, se calhar do cimo do Sheraton ou das Torres gémeas do Parque das Nações não se devia ver.

Há alturas em que o vento não sabia para onde ir.

Off-topic: a cadência de aterragem dos aviões é espantosa, faz-nos pensar como é que nunca houve um acidente grave aqui na Portela (com aviação comercial de grande porte, claro).


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2022 às 22:20)

Por São Martinho do Porto, ainda há pouco um aguaceiro deixou tudo ainda mais húmido do que já estava. 11°C


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2022 às 22:28)

A cair de forma torrencial por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2022 às 22:59)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã de denso nevoeiro por Samora, que só levantou já a tarde ia bem avançada. Ainda assim, não completamente, pois todas as serranias na margem direita do Tejo mantiveram-se ocultas durante todo o dia; nem a serra de Montejunto se vislumbrou. A muita humidade fez com que ao amanhecer tudo escorresse água; parecia que tinha chovido.

Dia mais frio; o suficiente para se acender a lareira. Máxima de 15,2 ºC e mínima de 11,7 ºC. Neste momento 14,3 ºC e 95% de HR.


----------



## remember (28 Dez 2022 às 23:37)

Máxima de hoje a ser atingida agora com 15.5°C, humidade não desarma, 96% de HR 

Enviado do meu 2201116PG através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2022 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Finalmente uma manhã em que se vê alguma coisa por Alvalade e com algum solinho e umas nuvens a compor o céu. Tempo quente para dezembro, temperatura nos 15ºC e humidade nos 90s %.




1672303365815 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672303365801 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672303365825 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672303365836 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672303365848 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2022 às 09:22)

Mais uma noite com temperaturas muito elevadas para Dezembro - não desceu dos 14°C e isso também se sente dentro de casa: este ano ainda não houve quase necessidade de aquecer! *2.37 mm* foi o que caiu por Alenquer desde as 00h, muito mais deve ter caído por São Martinho do Porto, mas não tenho dados.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Choveu com bastante intensidade entre, sensivelmente, as 00h55 e a 1h15 por Samora, deixando um acumulado de 4,5 mm. 
Neste momento céu muito nublado e com cara de chuva. 16,8 ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2022 às 10:21)

Boas
Mínima de 15,8ºC
Agora sol e nuvens em mais um dia seco e assim foi a semana sem uma gota por aqui ao contrario do que davam a entender os jornalixos.
Temperatura bastante alta já com 17,4ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2022 às 10:35)

miguel disse:


> Agora sol e nuvens em mais um dia seco e assim foi a semana sem uma gota por aqui ao contrario do que davam a entender os jornalixos.


São os mesmos qua andam aí a anunciar uma passagem de ano com muita chuva e muito frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2022 às 10:46)

jamestorm disse:


> Mais uma noite com temperaturas muito elevadas para Dezembro - não desceu dos 14°C e isso também se sente dentro de casa: este ano ainda não houve quase necessidade de aquecer! *2.37 mm* foi o que caiu por Alenquer desde as 00h, muito mais deve ter caído por São Martinho do Porto, mas não tenho dados.


Será que pode criar problemas em algumas arvores de fruto?
As tais horas de frio sempre necessárias?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

Por aqui vai chovendo, a periodos, de forma moderada, mas a chuva é densa.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2022 às 12:28)

aguaceiro


----------



## fhff (29 Dez 2022 às 12:29)

Praticamente 3 mm acumulados na minha estação. Aguaceiros fracos de madrugada e de manhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Dez 2022 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,
Ao que parece a frente que na noite passada afetou em grande medida o Litoral Norte ainda conseguiu descarregar aqui alguma coisa durante a madrugada. O acumulado na estação mais próxima, a de Vale de Cavala, foi de 3,6 mm, o que parece corresponder à realidade visto que a chuva ainda foi algo intensa durante um curto período de tempo. 
Hoje o dia está a ser acompanhado de céu muito nublado, mas também já se viram algumas abertas. 

Dezembro segue já entre 250 a 270 mm, aproximadamente 216% da média mensal, se incluirmos a precipitação que caiu também no Dia de Natal (entre 25 a 30 mm nas estações em redor). A vala corre com alguma persistência neste momento, algo que não via a acontecer há já bastante tempo...


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2022 às 14:56)

Por Coimbra, alguns períodos de chuva moderada. 8,4mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2022 às 15:27)

4.8mm


----------



## Tufao André (29 Dez 2022 às 15:28)

Boa tarde!

Madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva fraca a moderada, mas não muito persistente.
Acumulados *2,3 mm *até agora.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
16,2°C


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2022 às 16:07)

Boas!

Manhã com alguns aguaceiros aqui pela zona de Rio Maior. Tarde sem precipitação e algumas abertas em que o Sol chegou a espreitar.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2022 às 16:49)

Como sempre venho destoar dos restantes post's e aqui nem uma pinga como esperado, dia de Primavera com máxima de 19,0ºC e mínima de 15,8ºC...
 Agora estão 17,8ºC e vento nulo 
 Balanço do mês em precipitação, acumulados *205,2mm* e o Ano acumulou *533,6mm* ficando assim dentro da média, graças a este mês de Dezembro.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2022 às 19:38)

Boas,

Durante a manhã ainda passou por aqui uma sucessão de aguaceiros bem fortes, que elevaram o acumulado diário para os 5 mm. Não voltou a chover. Dia novamente quente, com 18,8 ºC de máxima. Agora 16,5 ºC e 93% de HR.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Dez 2022 às 21:51)

*12,5mm* acumulados. Chuva em geral fraca, mas persistente, puxada a vento.
Muita humidade, escorre agua por todo o lado.

Dezembro vai com 231mm acumulados. Mais de 100mm acima da média para o mês.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

Boa noite!
Dia calminhos de nevoeiro e nebulosidade. A temperatura continua bastante alta para a época.
*399,3 mm *por aqui este mês. A ver se isto sobe para os 400 mm até ao final do ano. 
Vai ser um dos dezembros mais chuvosos de sempre.
A estação IPMA de Lisboa, Geofísico, por exemplo, ultrapassou os 300 mm em Dezembro só em dois momentos desde que existem registos:
- 1989: *383,3 mm*
- 1962: *336,2 mm*

Dados aqui. Ansioso para ver o boletim deste mês.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Dez 2022 às 23:29)

São Martinho do Porto muito vento a esta hora, com alguma chuva à mistura.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2022 às 10:32)

Boas
Outra mínima incrível para final do Ano ficou em 16,7ºC e nem sequer com tempo de chuva.
 Agora sol entre algumas nuvens e temperatura já nos 18,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2022 às 16:55)

Últimas fotografias tiradas das alturas de Alvalade em 2022 

Ainda tenho algumas por publicar da manhã de ontem, vamos ver se me lembro de mais logo ou amanhã publicar 




1672418680584 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672418680578 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672418680562 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1672418680569 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2022 às 21:36)

Cá ficam mais algumas fotos de ontem ao amanhecer no Campo Grande.



1672430569997 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



1672430569979 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



1672430569948 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



1672430569930 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



1672430569910 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr



1672430569817 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## CapitaoChuva (30 Dez 2022 às 22:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Por São Martinho do Porto, ainda há pouco um aguaceiro deixou tudo ainda mais húmido do que já estava. 11°C



Como achas que vai estar amanhã na PdA?


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2022 às 00:05)

Ventania horrível hoje ao final do dia. PdA vai ser bem ventosa  

Anyways, deixo já aqui o valor mensal.* 479 mm redondos*.

*1166 mm em 2022.* Maior valor que tenho desde que frequento o fórum. Irónico que quase tudo nos últimos 4 meses, não retrata nada a seca que foi os primeiros 8 meses de 2022. 

Voto de boa passagem de ano a todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2022 às 13:32)

Boas malta,

Ontem andei a caminhar pela vertente  norte da serra de Sintra  e fiquei parvo com o que vi.
Muita,muita água,  mas ainda assim o que mais me surpreendeu foram 2 deslizamentos de terra já com calibre assinalável, ambos localizados na estrada de Monserrate.
Nos próximos dias partilharei registos em video, pois recolhi bom material da rede hidrográfica.

Um bom ano a todos, e façamos um esforço para não estragar este espaço que é o meteopt.com , se muitos de nós "gastamos" tempo das nossas vidas por cá , que esse tempo seja o mais útil possível sem confusões e ofensas, saibamos estar aqui como na vida.

Cumprimentos


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2022 às 18:52)

um último dia do ano tranquilo, praticamente sempre encoberto com nuvens altas/médias, amanhã começamos o ano novo com temporal

Um Feliz Ano Novo 2023 para todos


----------



## meko60 (31 Dez 2022 às 19:03)

Boa noite!
O último dia de 2022 começou com sol e passou a encoberto sem chuva mas com algum vento e uma temperatura ainda bem agradável.
Desejo a todos os membros deste fórum um Ótimo 2023, repleto de Saúde, Paz e Felicidade e já agora com bons (mas não catastróficos) eventos meteorológicos  .


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2022 às 19:07)

david 6 disse:


> um último dia do ano tranquilo, praticamente sempre encoberto com nuvens altas/médias, amanhã começamos o ano novo com temporal
> 
> Um Feliz Ano Novo 2023 para todos



opa perdão, o dia não acabou ainda e não é que do nada apareceu uns rabiscos no radar e começou a cair uma chuvinha fraca que já molhou o chão


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 19:45)

E já chove em muitos locais dispersos na RLC, sob a ameaça daquela linha de instabilidade que ao largo já proporciona espectáculo "pirotécnico".... mas a uma centena de quilómetros da costa oeste.

Tem sido assim a evolução:

Cerca das 17h começaram a entrar da Figueira para norte algumas células fracas que vão nascendo localmente.






Pelas 18h havia células daquelas que tinham ganho intensidade até eco amarelo pontual.





E a partir das 18h30, aproximadamente, começaram a nascer células na zona sul da RLC, península de Setúbal, AML e Região Oeste especialmente de Peniche/Caldas para norte.





Na imagem das 19h20 e 19h30 nota-se que há uma linha de instabilidade avançada, já mais perto do litoral do Oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2022 às 19:54)

david 6 disse:


> opa perdão, o dia não acabou ainda e não é que do nada apareceu uns rabiscos no radar e começou a cair uma chuvinha fraca que já molhou o chão


Por aqui também; estava a passear a cadela e fui apanhado de surpresa 
--------------------

Último dia de 2022 meteorologicamente bem aborrecido aqui por Samora, com céu quase sempre muito encoberto e temperaturas amenas. A máxima foi de 17,3 ºC . Neste momento estão ainda 16,8 ºC e começou outra vez a chover, com mais força.

Aproveito para deixar também aqui os meus votos de um Bom 2023 para todos, cheio de, pelo menos, animados e interessantes eventos meteorológicos


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2022 às 20:25)

Boa noite,
Pela Nazaré, era este o cenário ao final da tarde:





Tem-se vindo a notar um aumento da intensidade do vento e já caíram algumas pingas, mas para já, nada de significativo.
Linha bastante intensa ao largo. 

Boas entradas a todos!


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 21:41)

Figueira da Foz, e para norte, é onde está a entrar a instabilidade associada ao pré-frontal:


----------



## Stormlover (31 Dez 2022 às 22:16)

Algum vento forte e chuva esporádica pela Caparica.

Aqui fica também o estado da várzea de Loures, gravado na Quinta-feira. Mais de 3 semanas bem alagada, embora haja zonas que já secaram, vamos ver se estas chuvas aumentam o nível e a próxima semana mantem-se com água.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 22:21)

A Serra da Boa Viagem a atrair as células e a marcar a fronteira da chuva forte:









Mas algumas células de chuva em geral fraca têm entrado pela boca do Tejo e península de Setúbal.

As trovoadas mantém-se ao largo, nesta altura entre o Cabo Carvoeiro e o Cabo Mondego, muito próximas já deste último, veremos se é desta que entram mesmo em terra.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

Bem, que chuvada torrencial pela Figueira, chove dentro do restaurante até


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2022 às 22:47)

Por Coimbra, para já sem chuva, mas tem estado muito vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2022 às 22:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem, que chuvada torrencial pela Figueira, chove dentro do restaurante até


A ver pelo radar, parece ser para continuar...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2022 às 22:53)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis no horizonte há várias horas, desde a Nazaré. Também parece haver uma shelf cloud, mas devido ao facto de estar escuro, não se percebe bem. 
Deverá continuar ao largo da zona oeste, mas a persistência da frente em zonas mais a norte é que é mau.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2022 às 23:17)

João Pedro disse:


> A ver pelo radar, parece ser para continuar...


Efetivamente ainda não parou, alguns relâmpagos à mistura


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Dez 2022 às 23:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Bem, que chuvada torrencial pela Figueira, chove dentro do restaurante até



Não é no Caçarola 1, pois não? Adoro as migas!


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2022 às 23:33)

Devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo acabou de ser cancelado o concerto previsto para a passagem de ano na Figueira da Foz, mantendo-se ainda incerto o fogo de artifício. Também em na Praia de Mira foram cancelados os festejos.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Dez 2022 às 23:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não é no Caçarola 1, pois não? Adoro as migas!


Oásis, as migas também eram boas


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2023 às 00:49)

*17,6 mm  *na última hora


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2023 às 01:00)

Não, isto não era suposto ser um lago


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 01:00)

Acumulados na zona da Figueira da Foz são já superiores a 50 mm em algumas estações.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 01:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Oásis, as migas também eram boas



Pois. O Oásis está um pouco mais 'desamparado' apesar de o Caçarola ser numa descida. Ai, as migas do Caçarola 1... Feliz 2023!


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2023 às 01:15)

Está uma noite de verão estão a esta hora 17°C e vento quase nulo..

Feliz ano novo a todos!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2023 às 01:55)

Mais de 40 mm em duas horas, esta é histórica


----------



## CapitaoChuva (1 Jan 2023 às 01:56)

Noite sem eventos de relevância por aqui. Estão entre 15 a 20 graus na rua. Noite muito agradável.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 02:07)

Bom Ano 2023 para todos 

A frente continua a passar ao lado de Coimbra, tem se mantido na linha Figueira - Luso, sem grandes avanços para o interior 
Pensei que antes da meia noite teríamos chuva por Coimbra, afinal o tempo aguentou-se estável. 
Destaque também para a temperatura, estão cerca de 17°C. 


N_Fig disse:


> Ver anexo 3738
> Não, isto não era suposto ser um lago


Já devem haver as habituais inundações na zona baixa da Figueira.


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2023 às 02:28)

Esta estação na Figueira da Foz segue com 29,7mm já depois da meia noite, e 45,2mm ontem. Valores semelhantes a outra estação a poucos quilómetros.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 03:12)

A frente desceu em latitude só mesmo até à margem sul do Mondego na área da Figueira da Foz. Não tocou em Coimbra, e nesta altura está a voltar para norte já convertida em frente quente. O Norte vai novamente receber a passagem da frente para mais tarde, passada esta ondulação, a frente fria voltar a forçar o movimento para sul.

Posição de menor latitude da frente, cerca da meia-noite; posição corrente, novamente mais a norte.


----------



## fhff (1 Jan 2023 às 03:59)

Noite marcada pelo vento moderado a forte. Temperatura completamente amena e estabilizada, há horas, nos 16°C....impressionante tendo em conta a época.
Bom Ano para todo o pessoal! Saúde!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 05:49)

Exemplo da precipitação fortíssima ontem/hoje na zona da Figueira da Foz:

Estação de S.Pedro, no Cabedelo: cerca de *33 mm em 60 minutos*, das 22h44 às 23h44.

Esta linha de células associada à provável frente fria estacionária foi a responsável, nesta imagem a meio do seu percurso sobre a área do Cabedelo:






Acumulado do evento até hoje às 5h50, nesta estação é *75 mm* aproximadamente.
Outra estação um pouco mais a sul nesta área confirma aquele valor, acumulou* 67 mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Jan 2023 às 09:21)

StormRic disse:


> Exemplo da precipitação fortíssima ontem/hoje na zona da Figueira da Foz:
> 
> Estação de S.Pedro, no Cabedelo: cerca de *33 mm em 60 minutos*, das 22h44 às 23h44.
> 
> ...


Valores incríveis. Não muito mais abaixo em São Martinho do Porto não choveu mais nada, foi bom para os festejos de ano novo. As linhas de instabilidade nunca chegaram a entrar no litoral da zona oeste - pelo menos até a altura em que eu acompanhei.


----------



## Candy (1 Jan 2023 às 10:04)

Bom Ano 2023 a todos!

Já temos tópicos de Janeiro? Pelas imagens do radar parece que vai começar a dança aqui pelo oeste.


----------



## FJC (1 Jan 2023 às 10:36)

Bom dia e bom ano!
São Pedro de Moel com início de chuva e trovoada!! Que delícia de manhã...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2023 às 12:56)

Boas pessoal, já estão abertos os seguimentos de 2023, pelo que podemos continuar lá! Thanks!


----------

